# --**-- The Infirmary --**--



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2007)

Along the lines of the Drunk Tank and Hangover Clinic, I present the fine members of EB.com The Infirmary. The place to post when you're down for the count and call in sick to work.

There's been a nasty stomach bug going around here this winter, which almost everyone in the office has had at some point. This week it's my turn. :multiplespotting:

Besides the usual symptoms, I'm achey as hell, freezing cold, and it feels like someone rubbed my throat with sandpaper. :appl:

It's days like these that make you realize there is nothing on mid-day TV. :brickwall:


----------



## ktulu (Feb 20, 2007)

You are not the only one. I had the same thing the past two days. I feel your pain. It's going around here as well....my whole family has been bit.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2007)

here's one advantage of being old. my kids have brought home nearly every flu variant short of ebola, so I now have immunity to the office bugs flying around. half my office is puking thier brains out, I had some indegestion and was done. Tums to the rescue!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pleased to report I barfed twice more since starting this thread. And to add insult to injury, I hurt one of my stomach muscles while doing the deed this past time. :appl:


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 20, 2007)

My kids are so nice to only get me sick on the weekends... So that I don't call in to work sick.

VT - hope you're feeling better man.

I haven't thrown up because of illness since I was in high school. I've had multiple viruses that my wife / kids had and they are all throwing up, but I don't get nautious anymore??? Dang.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

VTE --

Damn .. hope you are feeling better soon man !!! That sucks big time !!

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 20, 2007)

Yup sucks. I had a terrible sinus infection last week, and still can't think straight. (doubt that's cause of the infection though)


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2007)

Of what? Me sprinting to the bathroom with my cheeks (either set) about to erupt?


----------



## Jax6S (Feb 20, 2007)

I dislocated my right shoulder a day after I took the PE exam... 2 morphine shots didn't really numb the pain in the ER... Per the ER doctor, I was supposed to miss 1 week of work but I decided to show up half a day everyday.

Hmm... Maybe God felt sorry for me, that's why I passed!


----------



## frazil (Feb 21, 2007)

How are you feeling VT?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the love guys.

I'm back on the job today. Not feeling great but almost human. The tummy is unsettled but hanging in there. The throat is still making me miserable though.

I could go for a quality nap this afternoon.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am not sick, but decided to call out today and do some studying... especially since each of the last two years we get so busy I end up losing unused time at the end of the year (this past year, they changed my two unused vacation days to bank time and let me carry them over).... Needless to say, I have banked an awful lot of time and am going to take a day off per week between now and the test (I get more studying done when the house is empty).

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 2, 2007)

Good for you. It's your vacation time, don't feel guilty about using it.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm sick of work, can I go to the infirmary?


----------



## Hill William (Mar 2, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I'm sick of work, can I go to the infirmary?



The weather today had me seriously thinking of faking a headache. Oh well, I'm almost done now so I might as well stick it out.


----------



## frazil (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm so spent today. And it's been snowing/sleeting all day so the roads are going to suck on the way home. Worse, my husbands work let him out at 1pm because of weather. Well, he better have the driveway shoveled...


----------



## Hill William (Mar 2, 2007)

frazil said:


> I'm so spent today. And it's been snowing/sleeting all day so the roads are going to suck on the way home. Worse, my husbands work let him out at 1pm because of weather. Well, he better have the driveway shoveled...


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 2, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Good for you. It's your vacation time, don't feel guilty about using it.


No guilt at all... had a sensible McDonalds Breakfast while doing some Open Channel Flow problems... stopped at White Castle for lunch (and started drinking) over some spillway and hydraulic jump problems.

Weather has been weird today... we had a couple inches of rain this morning that caused some minor flooding here (had to go the long way to get my bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit).... but by the time I hit the White Castle it was sunny.

Enough for my break, back to the beer and the books.

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2007)

frazil said:


> I'm so spent today. And it's been snowing/sleeting all day so the roads are going to suck on the way home. Worse, my husbands work let him out at 1pm because of weather. Well, he better have the driveway shoveled...


I cut out around 3 and hit a break in the weather. 91 was surprisingly good. Glad I left before the evening rush and the roads freezing up.



> Bigray said: No guilt at all... had a sensible McDonalds Breakfast while doing some Open Channel Flow problems... stopped at White Castle for lunch (and started drinking) over some spillway and hydraulic jump problems.


Ah, brain food! lusone:


----------



## cement (Mar 3, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> No guilt at all... had a sensible McDonalds Breakfast while doing some Open Channel Flow problems... stopped at White Castle for lunch (and started drinking) over some spillway and hydraulic jump problems.
> Weather has been weird today... we had a couple inches of rain this morning that caused some minor flooding here (had to go the long way to get my bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit).... but by the time I hit the White Castle it was sunny.
> 
> Enough for my break, back to the beer and the books.
> ...


I thought you only had white castles AFTER getting drunk? lusone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2007)

I had WC once and swore I'd never go back. That place was creepy. Everyone I went with was from Long Island, where it's some kind of delicacy apparently, as they ate burger after burger.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sick again. Ugh. I can't keep healthy this winter. :blink:

Woke up with a cough that has gone downhill into a full blown chest cold. I've hacked up a lung, my back aches, I can't keep my eyes open, and it feels like my legs are made of concrete.

This sucks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2007)

Update: It's 4:30 in the morning, I can't sleep, my windpipe feels like it's been belt sanded, and I got a 102 fever.

I'm a sad little boy.

:blink:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## frazil (Mar 11, 2007)

HOpe you feel better VT. That stinks!


----------



## ktulu (Mar 11, 2007)

Drink some OJ.....good dose of vitamin C

cure ya right up....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow VTE - that is absolutely miserable. 

Good news - at least you lost an hour today of having to deal with the misery of a cold :blink:

Hope you feel better soon.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks gang. On the other hand, I've also lost one extra hour of recovery time.

I'm supposed to have a field visit in a town on the Canadian border tomorrow. I hope I feel better by then, but at least it's much warmer than it had been.


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2007)

we have been using some of the homeopathic remedies that are in the supermarket now - zicam mist and such, they have zinc and echinachea. They say they will shorten the duration of a cold, and I have found they help. Vitimin C will help clear it out too, take a mega dose with a bunch of water. Vitimin B will give you an energy boost. good luck dude.


----------



## cement (Mar 11, 2007)

I forget where I put my whiny torn up knee thread, so here goes:

Ortho Surgeon Doc told me that I would do a month of PT to build up the surrounding tissue before they cut me. Scheduled an MRI and 1st PT (Physical Therapy, or pain and torture) last week, then a 2nd consultation for next week. I go in for PT, and she says, "well, there is nothing left to rehabilitate, so go see the doc next week to schedule surgery." torn ACL, PCL, both meniscus, fractured anterior tibial plateau. dang, if you are going to crash, you might as well go for it. I'm still doing fine w/ 800 mg advil every 4 hours, but I HAVE to score a handicap parking tag.

My Destination Imagination team had the regional tournament yesterday, so I was hopping up and down stairs for 12 hours. Now my good leg feels way worse than the bad one. but it was worth it. my guys and girls totally rocked :th_rockon:

 :blink:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to hang in there my broken friend! Good luck with the surgery.

I went through some PT last year for a chronically bad ankle from an old injury. Rolled it playing b'ball a few years back and my ligaments were real loose, never quite healed right. I was sick of re-aggravating it a few times a year and got signed up for PT/ Pain and Torture was definitely a good nickname for it.

I haven't felt this bad in years, it will take a miracle for me to get to work tomorrow. I've had a head cold and a stomach cold this year, but I got the full blown flu this time. I am totally down for the count. I'll probably spam the board in my moments of lucidity amongst the Nyquil induced delirium.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, echinacea and zinc. I started getting a cold the week before the PE exam, and started taking echinacea to try to prevent it from coming full on. It seemed to work, but I;m not sure it made it any shorter - just less severe. My parents sent me some "cold-eze" homeopathic (***cough**_bullshit!***_cough***) zinc lozenges recently, and I fended off another cold. Maybe they worked? :blink:

Just wait until you have kids. Or date a teacher. You'll be sick all the time.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 12, 2007)

^^^True. The first year your kids go to daycare or school is nothing but a sickfest. One of the twins had his first solid turd in a week this morning. :th_rockon: The other one is still squirting what looks like iced tea out of his ass, and the five year old is still puking and soiling the toilet bowl every half hour or so. Today's his third day in a row missing school with this shit! I've been loose in the caboose for almost a week but this morning was the first time I had to fight off a full blown wave of nausea. WTF? We picked up some serious jungle funk from those fucking tourists at Disney last weekend. :blink: If my wife gets it we're doomed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 12, 2007)

^ Reason #462 kids are not for me.


----------



## frazil (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm home today with a sick baby again. Actually she seems totally fine, but she has some goopy stuff in her eyes and the daycare is worried that it's pink eye. Her eyes are white and clear and don't seem to be irritated so I think it's just a cold or something. Anyway maybe I'll get some laundry done, or just continue to spam this board all day.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2007)

once you get them to about 4 years of age they dont get sick near as much.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 13, 2007)

frazil said:


> I'm home today with a sick baby again. Actually she seems totally fine, but she has some goopy stuff in her eyes and the daycare is worried that it's pink eye. Her eyes are white and clear and don't seem to be irritated so I think it's just a cold or something. Anyway maybe I'll get some laundry done, or just continue to spam this board all day.



Our babies got that all the time, it was never actually pink eye. Our pediatrician was able to give us some non-prescription sample type eye drops to put in that would clear that right up.


----------



## cement (Mar 28, 2007)

I had my surgery on Thursday, and finally managed to crawl to the kitchen PC for email. Yahoo! The surgery was less invasive than originally predicted, but it still hurts. Oxycondone is my friend. I have to lay in bed strapped to the constant passive motion machine for 12 hours a day http://www.arthroscopy.com/sp06001.htm which was OK for a few days, but now I am offically stir crazy :210: I am reading some books, catching up on Enterprise re-runs, and looking out at the mountains. I managed to score 12 days of sick leave, but I take a half dozen calls a day, and somehow wrote a traffic control spec yesterday. I think I will turn the phone off today, I managed to pry my kid's laptop away today, and I am playing Civ 4.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 28, 2007)

Try not to drive yourself too nutty while stuck on your back Cement.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe you could get the old lady to ride the baloney pony for you while you're stuck in bed?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 29, 2007)

> I am reading some books, catching up on Enterprise re-runs, and looking out at the mountains.


We've got stuff in common. I'm working my way through a novel, make sure to catch Enterprise re-runs on Sci-Fi on Monday, and live at the foot of a "mountain". Good to see another sci-fi junkie here.

I had a friend who screwed up his knee playing drums of all things. He was on one of those motion things and it looked crappy. Hang in there!


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 29, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> We've got stuff in common. I'm working my way through a novel, make sure to catch Enterprise re-runs on Sci-Fi on Monday, and live at the foot of a "mountain". Good to see another sci-fi junkie here.


We have sci-fi junkies here? Sign me up for the club, Im pretty geeky when it comes to sci-fi stuff.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 29, 2007)

My parents exposed me at an early age with reruns of classic Star Trek, after that resistance was futile.

I watched all the various Trek incarnations, Babylon 5, both Stargate series, saw all the new Star Wars movies at midnight, etc.

I am a total...


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate to say I abandoned Star Trek a while back. I loved DS9, but Voyager and Enterprise just didnt do it for me. I am however a 100% Star Wars fan. Babylon 5 and the new Battlestar Galactica also rank way up there on my list. Plus I still read comic books. Sigh, yeah Im a geek.

Back to the OT, Ive had a nagging cough for about 3 weeks now and I think Im going to use a doctors visit to cut out of work early today.


----------



## Hill William (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Fusion, got any new 360 games? I preordered Halo 3 this weekend and they tell me it will be out b/t Sep. and Nov. I love exact answers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 29, 2007)

> I hate to say I abandoned Star Trek a while back. I loved DS9, but Voyager and Enterprise just didnt do it for me. I am however a 100% Star Wars fan. Babylon 5 and the new Battlestar Galactica also rank way up there on my list. Plus I still read comic books. Sigh, yeah Im a geek.


I never cared for Voyager either. It's just kinda meh.

I tried to get into new BSG but couldn't. I couldn't follow what was going on, and some of the camera work and incessant drums got to me.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 29, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> Hey Fusion, got any new 360 games? I preordered Halo 3 this weekend and they tell me it will be out b/t Sep. and Nov. I love exact answers.


Ive bought a few but my internet connection has been so crappy lately I cant play online for 5 minutes without getting disconnected. Plus my wife has discovered Lumines (downloadable on the Arcade) and now plays it so much I cant ever peel the controller out of her hand. Last week she was ranked in the top 40 in the world. I preordered Halo too and Im bummed about the November release. Im thinking of picking up Guitar Hero when it comes out next week. Looks pretty dorky but fun.


----------



## Hill William (Mar 29, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> Ive bought a few but my internet connection has been so crappy lately I cant play online for 5 minutes without getting disconnected. Plus my wife has discovered Lumines (downloadable on the Arcade) and now plays it so much I cant ever peel the controller out of her hand. Last week she was ranked in the top 40 in the world. I preordered Halo too and Im bummed about the November release. Im thinking of picking up Guitar Hero when it comes out next week. Looks pretty dorky but fun.



Guitar Hero is dorky, but it is one of the most fun games I've played. My buddy has it on PS2. I preordered mine and will pick it up Tues. they quit selling preorders b/c they ran out. At 100 bucks, i think it is a little steep for a video game. not to mention my wife wants to buya second guitar so we can play against each other (another 60 bucks).

And my wife is hooked on Texas Hold'em in the Arcade.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

cement said:


> I had my surgery on Thursday, and finally managed to crawl to the kitchen PC for email. Yahoo! The surgery was less invasive than originally predicted, but it still hurts. Oxycondone is my friend.


Glad to hear you made it through okay cement !!! 

Feel better soon and feel free to spam your friends at EB.com to death. Wait a minute ..



.. were you were already doing that ???

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 29, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> My parents exposed me at an early age with reruns of classic Star Trek, after that resistance was futile.
> I watched all the various Trek incarnations, Babylon 5, both Stargate series, saw all the new Star Wars movies at midnight, etc.
> 
> I am a total...


Is that from TRON?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks like a Target ad gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> It looks like a Target ad gone horribly wrong.


That's some funny shizit !!!!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 12, 2007)

My wife and I are taking a romantic weekend trip to Chicago for the weekend, so Ill be ummm *cough* sick tomorrow.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 6, 2007)

So am I still allowed to post in here if I feel like shit today but didn't call in sick? :wacko:


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 27, 2007)

Bringing back the infirmary!

My wife is monsterously sick, and I have to take her to the doctor. At this point I would perform surgeory on her if it keeps me out of the damn office for a few hours.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am going to be sick tomorrow. The only thing to remedy my situation would be a day of fishing and drinking.... which is where I'll be if I am needed.

I am also going to be sick Thursday afternoon.... have to go home, load up the car for an evening of tailgating as Rutgers kicks off the season against Buffalo.

-Ray


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 27, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I am also going to be sick Thursday afternoon.... have to go home, load up the car for an evening of tailgating as Rutgers kicks off the season against Buffalo.
> -Ray


Thats interesting because I feel the same symptoms coming on for Louisvilles home opener on thursday. Whatever it is its contagious!


----------



## cement (Sep 6, 2007)

STOMPED ON!

10PM Monday, waiting to pick up my wife and daughter at the airport, I grab a double cheesburger from :burgerking:

6 AM Tuesday not feeling so good, decide to call in sick

8 AM Tuesday commence 6 hours of puking, dry heaving, general wretching untill above refrenced re-appears.

2 PM Tuesday the runs start. note the overlap in the time table.

6 AM Wedensday the runs continue. call in sick again. told to stay away. I feel like Rocky Balboa has been working my midsection.

7 AM Thursday back to work arty-smiley-048: keep the path to the WC clear please.

This is the second time I have been poisoned by :burgerking: this has not happened to me anywhere else. I call the manager there and he says :dunno:

I won't be visiting that franchise again.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had the most painful sinus infection I have ever had. I'm not sure what the worst part is, though: that I was sick all through my week of "home vacation" (that really sucked), or that it took literally all day yesterday to get a !&amp;@%# prescription for antibiotics. Our local hopsital is losing all of their doctors all of a sudden (they're leaving in kind of a mass protest), so it's just nuts over there. I went in at 9:00 a.m., waited an hour to get checked in, and then was told to go away and come pack at 2:00 p.m. So I do that, finally get to see the Dr. at around 3:00, and then wait around for another hour for him to finally fill out the @^%#$ prescription paper so I can go the pharmacy.

But at least I am feeling better now, after 14 days of crud.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to give up and realize that I am not in my 20's anymore. Played a co-ed softball game last night and I am barely alive today. I cannot mention a part of my body that is not hurting right now.

I took a dive for a ball(playing short stop) and to add to the insult the cup hurt one of the "boys". Should I have another kid he/she will be lefty because I don't think the right one will ever work again. OOOOOOOOUUUUUUCH


----------



## Hill William (Sep 13, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I have to give up and realize that I am not in my 20's anymore. Played a co-ed softball game last night and I am barely alive today. I cannot mention a part of my body that is not hurting right now.
> I took a dive for a ball(playing short stop) and to add to the insult the cup hurt one of the "boys". Should I have another kid he/she will be lefty because I don't think the right one will ever work again. OOOOOOOOUUUUUUCH



Please refrain from discussing your balls again, ever.

That is all.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 13, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> Please refrain from discussing your balls again, ever.
> That is all.


Yeah. I guess that violated the rules. Where is Fudgey when he is needed. I need to take a crash course on "Talking About Things We Shouldn't And Beeing Funny"


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ Hey .. it's all good! Sorry to hear one of your boys is going to be out of action though - that is extremely painful :wacko:

On a slightly diff note - it is amazing how true many of us that were VERY active in sports and the like in our younger age now end up really hurting things. One of the facility reps I work with tore .. notice I saw TORE .. his achilles heel playing basketball. :smileyballs: I saw him last month after he had nearly 5 months of physical therapy and he could still barely walk.

Take care of yourself B-I-O !! :bio:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 13, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> Please refrain from discussing your balls again, ever.
> That is all.


Had that dive gone terribly wrong, we would be asking him to refrain for dicussing his ball.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Sep 13, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> Please refrain from discussing your balls again, ever.
> That is all.


yeah, but I bet you read his post and thought, "damn, I know how he feels...."


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 13, 2007)

ktulu said:


> yeah, but I bet you read his post and thought, "damn, I know how he feels...."


I think we all grimaced and/or crossed our legs after reading that.

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm having a pair of things sugrically removed today...

No not those you perverts. A couple of wisdom teeth. I have two left. One was causing a little pain last month so I went to check it out. The dentist said let's remove that one before it fucks up your dental work. And as long as they are in there and I am going to be miserable and sore anyway, they are gonna remove the other one too.

He said it's best to remove them now, they won't heal as well after I'm in my 30s. Then it hit me that that's only 2 years away. That was worse than any tootache.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 20, 2007)

VT if you dont mind me asking why you only had two wisdom removed the first time? I am in the same boat. Two of my wisdom teeth got infected coming in and the Army dentist (ahh...the joys of being an Army brat) would only pull the two infected ones (with only local anestisia no less). Every civilian dentist Ive seen since then says its not a good idea because the other two wisdom teeth can cause pressure on the teeth and cause problems.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 20, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> He said it's best to remove them now, they won't heal as well after I'm in my 30s. Then it hit me that that's only 2 years away. That was worse than any tootache.


ldman: Screw you!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2007)

Fusion -

A few years back I had the ones on the left side (top and bottom) removed. They were most of the way in and causing me trouble. I was constantly biting my cheek and there was a gap behind one of them where food collected and led to infections. At the time, the other two hadn't developed much yet.

I started to have some pain on my lower right side of my mouth recently. Pretty minor and nonspecific. I figured it was the wisdom tooth. A visit to my dentist confirmed that. they sent me to an oral surgeon, who plucked 'em yesterday.

All in all, my mouth is kinda tender at this point and there is some swelling. But it really wasn't all that bad. I think most of the dental horror stories you hear are really embellished.

PS - I have the most wonderful wife. She drove me to the surgery and back, tucked me in afterwards. And then made a great dinner from scratch with all soft, comforting foods. Chicken noodle soup with noodles she made, fresh honey wheat bread, and warm apple/pear sauce. Then I zonked out again and she packed some leftovers for me to take for lunch today.

I need to veg for a little while more, but as soon as the percocet hangover wears off I'm off to work. I don't trust myself to drive right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2007)

OK the percocet is wearing off so I am going to head into the office soon. Good thing I feel well enough to do so. Our landlord and a couple of his buddies are building a roof over our deck. This will be a great addition, but with all the hammering and sawing that close to my window, I wouldn't get any sleep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ... and she packed some leftovers for me to take for lunch today.


Shit .. I forgot the lunch my wife packed me for today! It was a grilled ribeye steak with rice pilaf. Damn, damn, damn, damn ...






JR


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 21, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Shit .. I forgot the lunch my wife packed me for today! It was a grilled ribeye steak with rice pilaf. Damn, damn, damn, damn ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JR - if you were up here in Jersey, you join me and my electrical guy for our friday liquid lunch!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2007)

Change of plans - stuck home today. Allergic reaction to pain meds have me puking every half hour and totally dizzy. I got in the car to go to work, and after 2 minutes realized there's no way I should be driving a car at this point, and came back home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> JR - if you were up here in Jersey, you join me and my electrical guy for our friday liquid lunch!


I am trying to work my way up there .... a little at a time 

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 21, 2007)

Thouldn't you be thyping wike thith if you withdom teef haff been wemoved?


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 21, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am trying to work my way up there .... a little at a time
> JR


Like any big move, you should visit before you pull the trigger on moving.

Moving a little at a time? Are you in Georgia yet????

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Thouldn't you be thyping wike thith if you withdom teef haff been wemoved?


My right cheek swelled up like I went a couple rounds with the champ. But the mainly sore and uncomfortable rather than real painful. I think if my front teeth were removed I might be talking more like that though.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 22, 2007)

Do sick kids count for an infirmary post? My son has the stomach flu, and it's been hell for the last 3 days now. Little vomit geysers every four hours or so. This afternoon's was so sudden I didn't get him out in time, and it got all over the couch.

His little cousin next door spent the whole day in the hospital yesterday on IV for dehydration. We brought the boy in today because he bacame kind of listless, but the Doc sent us home and said we were doing a good job keeping him hyrdated. I have no idea how, because he isn't keeing anyhting in him for longer than an hour.

Damn these things take forever to go away.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Sep 26, 2007)

I should have been here yesterday... my kid gets chronic sinus infections, so when she started coughing up bright green stuff, I knew we needed some antibiotics. So, off to the doctor. Appt was at 9:45, the nurse leads us to a room at 10:50. At 11:15, we finally see the doctor for all of 90 seconds. She writes a script and sends us on our way. Fill the script on the way home and give it (with lunch) to my very hungry 6yr old. 5 minutes later, lunch is on the floor, on the cabinets, on the wall...

I call the doc's office and the nurse says, "Yes, sometimes that medicine causes mild stomach upset." !!!!! Honey, this wasn't mild! this was projectile vomiting!

So, back to the pharmacy for a different antibiotic, wait a couple of hours and try the new one (with a 2nd lunch). That one stays down but goes through her like mexican food and beer!

She insisted on going to school today because it's picture day, but I send an extra pair of undies just in case (and I'm waiting for the school nurse to call...)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^ Hope she feels better soon (and you too)! 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Sep 26, 2007)

I sympathize with anyone taking care of a sick kid. I had my share. Good luck and hope they are well soon.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 26, 2007)

My son finally feels better. 5 full days of projectile vomiting, from a just-turned 4 year old with mild autism who can't yet talk enough to tell me what he wants, or where it hurts. Needless to say, it was hell. For him and his Daddy and Mommy. We did pretty well keeping him hydrated, but he still had to go on an IV for a few hours on Monday. I'm glad it's all over... I'd glady be the one to be vomiting for 5 days instead of a little kid. What did people do before modern medicine? That must be why people had such large families in the past. I swear that if it wasn't for medicine and doctors, I would be childless by now. Scary thought.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 26, 2007)

Glad he's better. Hope he get's back to 100% quickly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Dleg said:


> My son finally feels better.


That's great to hear Dleg !! 

JR


----------



## Dleg (Sep 26, 2007)

^^It's amazing the things a kid can do to break your heart, though. When I got the call from my wife that the doctor put him on an IV, I rushed to the hospital to see him. When I walked in the room, he raised his arm up for me to see, which was tthoroughly taped to a board so he wouldn't pull out the IV, and said (in the softest little voice) "Daddy - arm - broken." :sniff:


----------



## maryannette (Sep 27, 2007)

My girls are old enough that they can control where they vomit (unless they're drunk), but the dog puked on the floor tonight. AAARRRGH!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

:GotPics:


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 28, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> :GotPics:


Why do you want pictures of dog vomit?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^ Ugh !!! :wacko:

I need to counteract that image ..............








JR


----------



## frazil (Sep 28, 2007)

awwwwww! Thanks JR!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't get pictures of the dog puke, but it was very much like the image that VT so graciously provided. YUCK!


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 1, 2007)

In addition to my hangover yesterday Ive come down with a cold. Sounds like a good day to take a sick day and play some Halo!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 1, 2007)

I am feeling like hell today. Don't remember when was the last time I felt the way I am feeling today. I feel no energy at all and a huge desire to be at home sleeping.


----------



## frazil (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd rather be home too. I just have a lot of stuff to do that I've been putting off for months because it's been so busy at work. I think I'll either take off early today or take tomorrow off all together. I think I could take the whole week off and not catch up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I am actually running late going into work this morning. I am just now getting the motivation to coagulate my fecal matter and hit the road. I had a fleeting moment of just taking the day out of work but I have a conference call and a busy travel schedule coming up.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 1, 2007)

Today has just been a day of getting all sorts of shit piled on me. It actually seems like the week should set up nice, but it is like the calm before the storm here....

Anyone want to go for a liquid lunch here in Red Bank tomorrow???

-Ray


----------



## maryannette (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of us at work today decided that it would be much more tolerable if we could get drunk at work. :beerchug:


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 4, 2007)

maryannette said:


> Some of us at work today decided that it would be much more tolerable if we could get drunk at work. :beerchug:


Thursday is $2 pints at the local Charlie Brown's... (everyday is $2 Miller Lites at the bar)

Looks like we have a sponsor for the big lunch on Friday though - Basil T's (nice microbrews).

-Ray


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 4, 2007)

maryannette said:


> Some of us at work today decided that it would be much more tolerable if we could get drunk at work. :beerchug:



If you got drunk at work you might say something you would regret later. Which may be a good thing after all! Bottoms up!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 4, 2007)

DD went to dance yesterday, but did not want to dance. Now, she LOVES to dance, so I knew something was wrong. She said her toe hurt. I looked, it was bright red around the toenail, with a section of whitish-green pus. So, this morning we went to the doctor and were told that she has a staph infection! EWWWWW! So, we're on to round 2 of antibiotics in less than 10 days (round 1 was for a sinus infection last week). Damn... Doc actually said that it probably would've been worse if she hadn't been on antibiotics all last week. At least she could go back to school today... just no PE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> ... just no PE.


Freudian slip ?? :laugh:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2007)

^ Some of the things I've seen signed and stamped _looked_ like they were designed by an 8 year old. It's possible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^ One time I was at contaminated site and the consultant who purchased the environmental liability was trying to convince me that bentonite slurry walls were the way to go.

He proceeded to pick up a stick and start drawing a schematic diagram in the sand for how the bentonite wall would be installed and wanted me to AGREE to thier plan on the spot so they could proceed with thier bid procurements. I was like ... um .. I need a report that has been signed and sealed by a P.E. to which I got the :huh: look. :true:

Some people ........... ldman:

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^ of topic but I love your icon jregieng. Beaker was my favorite muppet, followed closely by Animal. Meep, meep, Meep!


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 5, 2007)

Beaker was my favorite muppet too. Is it an engineering thing?

We had a company booze cruise last night and I got way too drunk. Luckily I didnt make an ass of myself in front of the big boss but Im feeling like crap today. Leaving at lunch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

snickerd3 said:


> ^^^ of topic but I love your icon jregieng. Beaker was my favorite muppet, followed closely by Animal. Meep, meep, Meep!


Thanks !!  I figured beaker is a lot closer to my persona than Dee Snyder :true: I also like the Grumpy Old Guys in the balcony but even though I approach that level of cynicism at times that really doesn't reflect me well 



FusionWhite said:


> We had a company booze cruise last night and I got way too drunk.


I was invited to one of those before and declined - it just seemed WAY TOO EASY to find myself in murky waters. Hope you feel better! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2007)

All you can eat chili cook-off in Ludlow, VT today. $5 entry fee. One of our fondest annual traditions - gorge ourselves on 20 different kinds of chili then belch it off while taking a scenic foliage drive.

My GI tract is so not amused right now. On the other hand, once you get out of the valley I live in to higher elevations, the leaves rock.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2007)

The gastric torture continues. I went to an Okoberfest yesterday and pigged out on beer and free sausage, samples of hot sauce, etc. Then we went home and made our own Oktoberfest themed dinner.

I am in sad shape today. My tummy is begging me for mercy. Unfortunately, I've created a toxic death cloud around my desk. And I think I've exceeded the 'fsi' (farts per square inch) rating of my chair here.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 8, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The gastric torture continues. I went to an Okoberfest yesterday and pigged out on beer and free sausage, samples of hot sauce, etc. Then we went home and made our own Oktoberfest themed dinner.
> I am in sad shape today. My tummy is begging me for mercy. Unfortunately, I've created a toxic death cloud around my desk. And I think I've exceeded the 'fsi' (farts per square inch) rating of my chair here.


Are you self cotained in an office, or are you sharing with fellow cubicle dwellers?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2007)

^ A little of both. There are several large, self-contained rooms broken into 2-3 cubes each. I'm in the engineering room with my boss and one typically vacant space that is occupied once every 2 weeks or so.

So it's just me and him right here, but there are a couple printers in our room that others come in to use.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 8, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ A little of both. There are several large, self-contained rooms broken into 2-3 cubes each. I'm in the engineering room with my boss and one typically vacant space that is occupied once every 2 weeks or so.
> So it's just me and him right here, but there are a couple printers in our room that others come in to use.


In our old office there were 5 or 6 of us in one room, it was tight quarters. You knew everyone's business and some of the smells were horrible. (One guy ate Indian food every day, he'd microwave it and it would stink up the whole department).

At least I had an operable window there.

Here I sit in a perimeter office (glass wall on the corridor side)... I can't decide if I feel like a fish in the aquarium or a prisoner in a cell.

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I called in late to work .. but at this point in the day it just isn't worth going in now. I guess that gives me a little time to do ... other things like my school project. :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 8, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I called in late to work .. but at this point in the day it just isn't worth going in now. I guess that gives me a little time to do ... other things like my school project. :smileyballs:
> JR


I am literally all caught up with my work right now. Mostly because I can't get started on my big job until after Wednesday's meeting and the other one I am trying wrap up needs info from tomorrow afternoon's meeting.

(After Wednesday's meeting, I'll be burning 70+ hours a week for about a month and a half).

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2007)

> (After Wednesday's meeting, I'll be burning 70+ hours a week for about a month and a half).


now there's something to look forward to. :smileyballs:


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 8, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> now there's something to look forward to. :smileyballs:


I can't wait. So much for a couple of fall striped bass trips I was planning!

I know what I am in for, my boss knows what he is giving me, and he still doesn't see the need to assign one of the staff guys here to help me out. I am trying to tie up all my loose ends on other jobs by mid next week for the big effort that I know lies ahead.

-Ray


----------



## frazil (Oct 8, 2007)

Gooooooooooo Columbus!! I've been able to get tons done today because no one else has it off!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^^ Awesome smiley!! lusone: :bananalama:

Looks like you are supercharged on some super caffeine :laugh:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2007)

frazil said:


> Gooooooooooo Columbus!! I've been able to get tons done today because no one else has it off!



:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## cement (Oct 9, 2007)

frazil said:


> Gooooooooooo Columbus!! I've been able to get tons done today because no one else has it off!


I love Columbus Day, I get to work in an empty office, then use it for the day after Thanksgiving! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Hill William (Oct 9, 2007)

Cement said:


> I love Columbus Day, I get to work in an empty office, then use it for the day after Thanksgiving! arty-smiley-048:



I get them both off.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 9, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I get them both off.


SLACKER!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2007)

I get them both off too. Now if there just could be a way to get xmas eve and the day after xmas off without using vacation time...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

^ I never minded working Xmas week. It's the slowest week around - easy paycheck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I never minded working Xmas week. It's the slowest week around - easy paycheck.


I don't mind working xmas week...it is the time needed to travel for the family obligations. The parents (both sides) get upset when you have leave at 2 pm on xmas to get back home at a resonable hour for work the next day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I get them both off.


Ummm ... that just doesn't sound right, but okay if you say so ...





JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Ummm ... that just doesn't sound right, but okay if you say so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why we have two hands.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 10, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Ummm ... that just doesn't sound right, but okay if you say so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew somebody was gonna say that as soon as I read the post. I was gonna delete it but didn't. Took you guys long enough.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I get them both off.


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 10, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


I think she charges extra for that!

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I am home from work today. My pooch had minor surgery yesterday but she didn't quite recover as well as we thougth she would. I was up all night with her. I also think she would get completely wigged out if I left her here today by herself while she is still getting adjusted. I also have a service call this afternoon because my POS dryer shit the bed!

I swear ... it feels like when you have one COSTLY thing go wrong then that problem is quickly followed by other costly problems ldman: :brickwall:

I am going to try my best today to take my lemons and make lemonade 

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 10, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am home from work today. My pooch had minor surgery yesterday but she didn't quite recover as well as we thougth she would. I was up all night with her. I also think she would get completely wigged out if I left her here today by herself while she is still getting adjusted. I also have a service call this afternoon because my POS dryer shit the bed!
> I swear ... it feels like when you have one COSTLY thing go wrong then that problem is quickly followed by other costly problems ldman: :brickwall:
> 
> I am going to try my best today to take my lemons and make lemonade
> ...


A pet getting surgeory sucks. They look so sad and pathetic and deep down you know they blame you for all the pain and suffering. Our dog had major major surgeory a couple years ago and he wouldnt look at us for several days. Of course then we would give him some pain pills and he would stumble around like a drunk frat boy.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 10, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am home from work today. My pooch had minor surgery yesterday but she didn't quite recover as well as we thougth she would. I was up all night with her. I also think she would get completely wigged out if I left her here today by herself while she is still getting adjusted. I also have a service call this afternoon because my POS dryer shit the bed!
> I swear ... it feels like when you have one COSTLY thing go wrong then that problem is quickly followed by other costly problems ldman: :brickwall:
> 
> I am going to try my best today to take my lemons and make lemonade
> ...


Hope your dog's recovery improves. What's the problem with the dryer? They're pretty simple devices, being an engineer you might be able to fix it pretty easily yourself. Electric or Gas? If it's electric check the fuses/breakers. There's one for the motor and one for the heat, if it's turning but not getting hot it might be as simple as resetting the breaker (ask me how I know)


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

^^^ Thanks, she seems to be doing better by each passing hour. I think the shock and horror are wearing off.

As far as the dryer repair, my wife wanted to call the repair-person. In this case, I am thinking you have to chose your battles wisely ... I am going to let the repair person change the broken belt. 



DIAZWV said:


> I get them both off.


Oohhh ... so this is what you meant? --&gt;





I am not sure what that means .... :dunno:



FusionWhite said:


> A pet getting surgeory sucks. They look so sad and pathetic and deep down you know they blame you for all the pain and suffering. Our dog had major major surgeory a couple years ago and he wouldnt look at us for several days. Of course then we would give him some pain pills and he would stumble around like a drunk frat boy.


Yeah .. my pooch isn't liking me today much. I wasn't as worried about the woozy wobbles since I am walking around with her - I was more concerned about that stupid collar thing they put around thier heads! &lt;_&lt; I took it off because it was completely freaking her out. She has been good about not picking or rubbing at the incision site so I think it's all good at this point.

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish I would have taken the day off...but like usual, the allergy attack doesn't start until I'm almost to work (~1 hr from home). I'm sneezing like crazy and my nose is dripping like a facuet...quite a funny sight with a tissue stuffed up my nostrils.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2007)

I am coming down with something fierce today. I called out from work. I tried to get myself going this morning to snap out of it. Showered, got dressed and everything but still felt dreadful. Finally gave up and called in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^ Wow. I was fighting off something during my hectic travel schedule and it finally *HIT* me this weekend. I feel like absolute



. Yeah .. that bad.

Today is a holiday for me, so I don't have to worry about vacation time. It just sucks that I will be pecking away at my graduate paper feeling like .. 



Hope you feel better VTE. I hope I do too .. soon.

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^We moved my son into a bed last night from his crib (he displayed his strength and agility by showing me how he could throw one leg over the crib, hold on, swing the other leg over, and then drop down to a running position and take off... needless to say, we are scared that he would fall in the dark trying the same manuever. Last night he resisted sleeping in the bed (that looks like a car). Finally we got him to to go to bed, but my wife and I didn't sleep much last night waiting for him to come running into our room (which he didn't do of course).

There is not enough coffee in the world for me today. (Plus I get my performance review this afternoon).

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> ^^^We moved my son into a bed last night from his crib (he displayed his strength and agility by showing me how he could throw one leg over the crib, hold on, swing the other leg over, and then drop down to a running position and take off... needless to say, we are scared that he would fall in the dark trying the same manuever. Last night he resisted sleeping in the bed (that looks like a car). Finally we got him to to go to bed, but my wife and I didn't sleep much last night waiting for him to come running into our room (which he didn't do of course).
> There is not enough coffee in the world for me today. (Plus I get my performance review this afternoon).
> 
> -Ray


It's funny how they climb right out the crib. My son hoisted himself up on the rail, leaned over and flopped out of the crib onto the floor. My wife and I just heard the big "Thunk" and there he was standing on the floor. We thought it was hysterical that the next time he decided to bail out, he threw his pillow over the rail and onto the floor before going for the leap.

After that second shot we knew it was big-boy bed time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I just got a prescription of Amoxicilin - Look at the Size of that [email protected]#$ Pill !!!

Um .. yeah, I am hacking my head off with an extremely sore throat. Just what I need - a big solid object sliding down my throat.






A couple of interesting things to note for the viewing audience:

1. If you have a need to identify pharmaceuticals (pills) - http://www.pharmer.org is a nice website to find prescription medicines info through thier search engine. This is nice for the person who has parents who like to mix different pills in different pill containers and can't remember thier dosing schedule.

2. Prescription medicine containers now include a label that provides a basic description of the pill (color, shape) plus any imprinted characters (letters, numbers) on the pill. Apparently this is in response to the prevalence of the parent comment in No. 1.

I'll go back to my hacking now ..





JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2007)

Amoxcillin..ugh. I got smacked with mono the first two weeks of 7th grade and they gave me that. I broke out in spots.

I'm not feeling really great today, and it is a holiday


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 12, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I just got a prescription of Amoxicilin - Look at the Size of that [email protected]#$ Pill !!!


GOOD NEWS; its a suppository.

A thumbs up to the first person who can point out that reference. It shouldnt be too tough.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 12, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> It's funny how they climb right out the crib. My son hoisted himself up on the rail, leaned over and flopped out of the crib onto the floor. My wife and I just heard the big "Thunk" and there he was standing on the floor. We thought it was hysterical that the next time he decided to bail out, he threw his pillow over the rail and onto the floor before going for the leap.
> After that second shot we knew it was big-boy bed time.


My daughter got out of her crib at 11 months!!! After the 2nd time, we just took one side off the crib and made it a "toddler bed". My husband's cousin was in a crib til she was almost 4! Never showed any signs of trying to climb out. When she woke up and wanted out, she'd pick up the baby monitor and yell into it until someone came and released her. I, on the other hand, stopped using a baby monitor when the kid was a year old or so. I figured by that time the SIDS risk was gone, and she could come get me if something was wrong. I'll probably do the same with #2. I just hope he doesn't climb quite as early as her.


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2007)

my brother in law referred to our second as "the spare child" which was really funny because the level of care or should I say "over-care" was greatly reduced. She turned out fine too.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2007)

There's a pink-eye epidemic going on around here (no shit!) and I am worried that I have it now. My eyes have been red and itchy for over a week now, but I thought it was just allergies, because I have had pink eye before and it felt different. Now I'm not so sure.

On top of that, I visited Guam over the weekend and did the muddiest, wettest, nastiest Hash House Harriers run (an off-road trail run) that I have ever done in my life; wallowing through hip-deep carabao (=water buffalo) mud pits, turbid raging streams, jamming mud up my butt on 200-foot, 50-degree terror slides, etc.. Guam is known for being a hotbed for leptospiroris, so most who were there advised a trip to the doctor for a prescription of doxicycline as a "prophylaxis."

So I guss I have to finally go to the doctor. Probably get my wrist X-rayed as well, and finally try to resolve that problem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2007)

> There's a pink-eye epidemic going on around here


Whatever you do, do NOT use worcestershire sauce as an embalming fluid.


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2007)

Dleg said:


> There's a pink-eye epidemic going on around here (no shit!) and I am worried that I have it now. My eyes have been red and itchy for over a week now, but I thought it was just allergies, because I have had pink eye before and it felt different. Now I'm not so sure.
> On top of that, I visited Guam over the weekend and did the muddiest, wettest, nastiest Hash House Harriers run (an off-road trail run) that I have ever done in my life; wallowing through hip-deep carabao (=water buffalo) mud pits, turbid raging streams, jamming mud up my butt on 200-foot, 50-degree terror slides, etc.. Guam is known for being a hotbed for leptospiroris, so most who were there advised a trip to the doctor for a prescription of doxicycline as a "prophylaxis."
> 
> So I guss I have to finally go to the doctor. Probably get my wrist X-rayed as well, and finally try to resolve that problem.


I got pink eye using the vacuum attachment on the leaf blower back in NJ. The doctor gave me the standard drops that gave me a TOXIC reaction. but that's got nothing on leptospiroris. I'd get it checked out.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 12, 2007)

^Eh. :dunno: Leptospirosis scares go through here on an annual basis. Several years back, an 18-year old kid died of it, and a few friends of mine came down with the "serious" form of it (Weil's disease) after adventure races, and had to go on dialysis temporarily because their kidneys shut down. Everyone got all scared because we're always out mucking through the jungle, where it lives, and every little case of diarrhea or fever would send us into the ER all terrified that we were going to die. I got very sick during that time - worse fever that I could have ever imagined - but the blood test results came back negative for lepto, and even for the antibodies, which meant that I had probably never even been exposed to it, despite 300+ runs through the jungle at the time. It was probably dengue fever (a virus), or any number of things with similar symptoms.

Anyway, long story short, I'll probably go ahead and ask for the doxy anyway while I'm in the hospital. Lepto is pretty scary stuff, but probably no more than a dozen other things I would have more probability of contracting (even the complications of letting pink eye get away from me!) from a trip to Guam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I still felt kinda crappy today, so I called in. I guess I'll watch Transformers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^ Me too. Except I am trying to figure out why my remote sensing data is spatially skewed (in this case SCREWED) for my grad project !!! ldman: :brickwall:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 13, 2007)

I hate a horrible headache... I can't take any more Motrin for it (I already took 6).

I worked straight through to about 8 last night, got in this morning before 7, and started working through lunch (ordered in) when it really started to hurt.

No place to run and hide today either.


----------



## frazil (Nov 13, 2007)

Dleg said:


> There's a pink-eye epidemic going on around here (no shit!) and I am worried that I have it now. My eyes have been red and itchy for over a week now, but I thought it was just allergies, because I have had pink eye before and it felt different. Now I'm not so sure.


Have you seen Knocked Up?? 

Sorry...I hope you're ok Dleg. That's the first thing I think of when I hear pink eye.



> ^^^We moved my son into a bed last night from his crib (he displayed his strength and agility by showing me how he could throw one leg over the crib, hold on, swing the other leg over, and then drop down to a running position and take off... needless to say, we are scared that he would fall in the dark trying the same manuever. Last night he resisted sleeping in the bed (that looks like a car). Finally we got him to to go to bed, but my wife and I didn't sleep much last night waiting for him to come running into our room (which he didn't do of course).
> There is not enough coffee in the world for me today. (Plus I get my performance review this afternoon).
> 
> -Ray


Good luck on your performance review Ray! I just got my feedback, after 3 months of waiting. I got a 16 -- whatever that means. I have a meeting Thursday to find out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2007)

Transformers sucked. I cut it off after about an hour. Seemed to be an ad for GM/eBay/BK.

Still feeling blah, but glad I'm not looking at skewed (screwed) data.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^Thanks frazil.

I scored the highest in my department, again (8.111 out of 10). Basically my boss told me that management is very happy with my performance and getting both my PE and LEED AP this year. Likewise, the other guy in my position (who makes a mere $50k more than I do) got a 6. So we'll see what the end of the year brings in terms of compensation. I have done pretty well in the past, but my boss feels with the disparity between myself and the other guy, they make a bigger move than normal (naturally I reminded him that I will have two more mouths to feed in January).


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Amoxcillin..ugh. I got smacked with mono the first two weeks of 7th grade and they gave me that. I broke out in spots.
> I'm not feeling really great today, and it is a holiday


Same thing happens when they give pennicilin. My sister got mono while in preschool, doc thought it was strep throat and gave her pennicilin and bam...she broke out in spots.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 13, 2007)

Frazil, I have seen _Knocked Up_, but I don't rememebr anything about pink eye. Enlighten me...

I broke out in hives when I was a little kid on penicillin. A doctor recently had me try amoxicillin for a sinus infection, hoping that the hives were just a childhood thing, and sure enough, I had no problem.


----------



## frazil (Nov 13, 2007)

Pink Eye Scene from Knocked Up


----------



## Dleg (Nov 13, 2007)

^Thank you! That was a good laugh. There must be a lot of bare-assed pillow farting going on around the island!


----------



## frazil (Nov 14, 2007)

Today I'm home with 2 sick kids! They're both miserable and snotty and have bad sore throats...this should be fun. :suicide1:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 14, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I'm home with 2 sick kids! They're both miserable and snotty and have bad sore throats...this should be fun. :suicide1:


Guess who's next to be miserable and snotty with a bad sore throat. You can only hope that it makes a single pass through the house and does start a second round. Aaahh, the joys of parenthood.

Good luck Fraz and I hope I'm wrong and it doesn't get you, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> You can only hope that it makes a single pass through the house and does start a second round. Aaahh, the joys of parenthood.


That's what has happened in my house since we have taken on responsibility for taking care of my little nephew during the weekends. It seems we get this multiple pass colds, sniffles, and every other manner of illness sweeping through this house. And since it has been A LONG time since we have had any small kids around I think it is kicking us good now.

Hope the kiddies feel better frazil! 

JR


----------



## cement (Nov 14, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I'm home with 2 sick kids! They're both miserable and snotty and have bad sore throats...this should be fun. :suicide1:


campbell's chichen noodle soup. It's got so much sodium, they won't need to gargle!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^We have the instant soup packets here in our kitchen at work... we refer to them as 'Cup of Salt'.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 29, 2007)

> 'Cup of Salt'.


I was on a kick where I didn't want to pack lunch everyday during the winter months, so I bought a box of ramen noodles... just like college - OH BOY!

About 2 weeks into eating ramens everyday, I found that I was having trouble focusing on my computer screen because my eyes would bounce with every heartbeat. My BP had to have been sky high over almost dead... I stopped that day, drank lots of water over the next few days and threw the rest of the packets away. YEESH.

On the sick front, I think I got my first migrane yesterday. I had a headache going into work that medication wouldn't help, by luch I was so nausiated, i went home. Threw up twice, slept for 6 hours during the day and I've been heavily medicated today. Still some headache, but much better. Bad headaches SUCK.


----------



## frazil (Nov 29, 2007)

^ouch. I hope you feel better soon TD!


----------



## ktulu (Nov 29, 2007)

TouchDown said:


> Bad headaches SUCK.


I'm sure Ray will agree with me on this one, having a pregnant wife that basically lives with a headache sucks; and there is nothing you can do to help. Tylenol or Sudafed, neither of which really helps...

Thank goodness we are in the home stretch..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

TouchDown said:


> Still some headache, but much better. Bad headaches SUCK.


I hope you can get plenty of rest - you are right about bad headaches (especially migraines) they do suck! I haven't had one in well over three years and I can still remember the experience vividly. *SHUDDERS*

Hope you feel better soon!

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 29, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I'm sure Ray will agree with me on this one, having a pregnant wife that basically lives with a headache sucks; and there is nothing you can do to help. Tylenol or Sudafed, neither of which really helps...
> Thank goodness we are in the home stretch..


Not to mention the 24 hour a day heartburn my wife is having now (didn't have it with my son)... Other than some Rolaids or Tums, she can't do anything else.

When she isn't happy, no one is happy.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ oh, how did I forget the heartburn? I should've bought stock in Tums..

The one thing my wife has been happy about is that she has only gained 8 pounds since becoming pregnant. It's a girl, but I'm not sure that has anything to do with it.


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 29, 2007)

> I'm gonna go lay down. This all just sort of sprang on me in the last 24 hours


Holy hell Sap - I don't feel so bad now. Hope you feel better, that's REALLY bad.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, I hope it's just the flu and not some weird Iraqi swamp virus.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^I should have thrown a couple bags of Halls in that package for you Sapper. I pop those things like Pez.


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope you're feeling better Sapper. I seem to have picked up a bit of a runny nose myself.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm finally on the road to recovery now, but for the past 2 days I've been suffering from something out of one of Fudgey's nightmares.

I can't remember I time I have ever been that sick. Man it feels good to be able to keep food down again.


----------



## squishles10 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got a concussion this weekend so I'm stuck at home. Good news is Engineering Disasters is on the History channel so I'm missing bad daytime TV. Bad news is it's 1:59 and I don't know what's going to happen at 2. :-(


----------



## frazil (Dec 11, 2007)

What happened Squishles??


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2007)

Jeez, no kidding! Don't just leave us hanging like that squishles!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll give you 1:7 odds booze was heavily involved. (Hey, it's better than the 1:8 line on the Pats to win the superbowl)


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 13, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> I got a concussion this weekend so I'm stuck at home. Good news is Engineering Disasters is on the History channel so I'm missing bad daytime TV. Bad news is it's 1:59 and I don't know what's going to happen at 2. :-(


Ouch, I hope you are recovering well.

-Ray


----------



## squishles10 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've been so out of it I forgot I even wrote that! I haven't been back to work yet, deciding on tomorrow as I type.

There actually *wasn't* alcohol involved. I was standing up and I blacked out and a brick fireplace was between me and the floor. Btw, try and avoid doing this if you can. Luckily my friend the doctor saw it happen and was at my side immediately and until I woke up. My head still freaking hurts, and not just a little. :-(

Good excuse to not study though :bananalama:

This is what I look like right now ---&gt; :wacko:

Blows. Thanks for asking though, I feel loved.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn squishles that is brutal !!

At least you can look at the silver lining - a few days without studying and one hell of a story to get ribbed over.  I hope you feel better soon!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2007)

The bad news: puked twice at work, head feels like someone stapled my skull to my brain, had to come home early.

The good news: Walker, Texas Ranger is on now. My daily dose of Chuck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I am nursing a bruised foot today. I was helping my wife bring packages in from outside and the porch had gotten wet from a pretty decent rain storm. I was on the last trip from the car and heading up the steps - I ended up catching my foot on the toe of the door stop which lead to my other foot slipping and a loud crash from me because I was more concerned about the packages in my hand then hitting the ground.

Fortunately it was mostly my pride that was injured last night ... but damn my foot is killing me this morning. At least it gives me an excuse to lounge around a bit today. 

JR

P.S. Despite beliefs to the contrary - alcohol was NOT involved in this incident!!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 17, 2007)

I hurt my back a bit yesterday rearranging furniture and moving things over for the nursery from my inlaws house. What really did me in though, was when my FIL said "can you give me a hand putting the new vanity sink in the bathroom". I didn't realize this meant can you install the damn thing while I sit on my ass and watch, and by the way I don't have any beer in the house???

Old pipes, cumbersome sink, crappy parts he bought, one trip to the Home Cheap-o, and the all he did was criticize.

My favorite is he calls himself the 'Mechanic of the Family' since he claims to be so handy. Handy my ass, the only good tools he has are the ones he borrowed from me and never returned.

Icing on the cake - this morning I was retrieving my garbage can lid when I promptly slipped, danced a bit, and then fell on my ass on the ice. I should have just fallen originally, it probably wouldn't have been so bad (further aggrevated my back and bruised my hand).


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

^^^ Yikes ray!! I hope that starts to feeling better soon because you will be holding TWO bundles of joy and not one!

I have heard that slipping on ice (and taking a solid hit) are the absolute worst. My wife and MIL were discussing ice-slipping incidents after I took my spill. It seems that the bend of thier story wasn't about the ice, or even the slipping, it was the uncontrollable laughter of the bystanders.

Feel better soon Ray!

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> I hurt my back a bit yesterday rearranging furniture and moving things over for the nursery from my inlaws house. What really did me in though, was when my FIL said "can you give me a hand putting the new vanity sink in the bathroom". I didn't realize this meant can you install the damn thing while I sit on my ass and watch, and by the way I don't have any beer in the house???
> Old pipes, cumbersome sink, crappy parts he bought, one trip to the Home Cheap-o, and the all he did was criticize.
> 
> My favorite is he calls himself the 'Mechanic of the Family' since he claims to be so handy. Handy my ass, the only good tools he has are the ones he borrowed from me and never returned.
> ...


I hope you get well soon Ray. YOu will need all your energy for the twins. Maybe we can create a thread called The Disabled List. So far we have Ray (bad back), JR (foot injury), BIO (groin pull). Darn, are we old or this is a virus?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2007)

^ I got a busted big toe that needs an MRI next week. The ball of my foot is twice the size of the other. I get this sinking feeling they are going to need to go in and "clean it up" at some point.


----------



## squishles10 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow this was a rough week! Hope everyone is doing better! I'm back at work finally but we'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 17, 2007)

I am going under the knife tomorrow. No big deal, I have a hernia. I hope that I have my results today!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 17, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> I hope you get well soon Ray. YOu will need all your energy for the twins. Maybe we can create a thread called The Disabled List. So far we have Ray (bad back), JR (foot injury), BIO (groin pull). Darn, are we old or this is a virus?


A Disabled List sounds like a good idea. I am always listed as probable anyway (bad back is why I am no longer a fireman)... with kids, it doesn't matter how good or bad you feel, you still have to everything anyway. Thank god I am at work right now, I can rest for a bit!


----------



## ktulu (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah, a bad back is why I am going to get one of those slings for the baby to hang out in. Hopefully it will take the load off my back. I have two shifted lower vertebrae that give me fits.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 17, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> I am going under the knife tomorrow. No big deal, I have a hernia. I hope that I have my results today!


I had an umbilical hernia repaired this summer. I was disappointed in the drugs. They put me to sleep, I'd wake up four hours later, pop another one, then sleep four hours...(repeats for the better part of the day).

Glad I had it done, though.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 17, 2007)

Sapper,

All I can say is that my whole family thanks you and your family for the sacrifice. My wife told her first grade class about you, and they all wrote you christmas letters. She teaches 1st grade ESE so some of the letters are hard to read, but most are really funny. I sent the letters and twizzlers last week, although I am sure you haven't got them yet. Keep your head up, and hurry home. :unitedstates:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 17, 2007)

Sapper, to be honest, I'd worry about you if you weren't feeling a little down this time of year, away from family and friends. You are incredible in my mind. I hope that you will look back one day and realize that these tough years helped make you who you are. The toughest times of our lives make us the strongest. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. And, if you need us, we're here for you.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2007)

Right on cue.

Well, I finally caught whatever was going around the office. I need to get a project out but after that, I'm going home!

I hope that I'll be better tomorrow. It's going to be our holiday party!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

My eyelid is swelling up. How do I know if it's just irritated or if it's the dreaded pink eye.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, you guys are a bunch of engineers, so I obviously respect your medical advice. Actually, I was just wondering if anyone's ever had this before.

My lower eyelid on my left eye is swelled up a bit and sore, and my eye is a little bid redder than usual. It kinda burns a little bit and my eye just hurts a litle in general. Do you think I might be getting pink eye? I've never had it before so I am not totally sure what it feels like.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, you guys are a bunch of engineers, so I obviously respect your medical advice. Actually, I was just wondering if anyone's ever had this before.

My lower eyelid on my left eye is swelled up a bit and sore, and my eye is a little bid redder than usual. It kinda burns a little bit and my eye just hurts a litle in general. Do you think I might be getting pink eye? I've never had it before so I am not totally sure what it feels like.


----------



## frazil (Dec 19, 2007)

VT - it doesn't sound like pink eye. Pink eye is really itchy and usually there's yellow goop coming out of your eye. It sounds more like you have something in there. There's a good eye doctor just a mile or two from your office - you should have it checked out if it doesn't get better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Fraz. Maybe this is bad karma for mixing up the date of my annual eye exam and missing it the other day. :huh:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2007)

Pinkeye can be itchy and it can also hurt all around your eyelids. It doesn't have to have both. But yeah, I think the key thing is whether or not there is nasty discharge coming out and swelling. If you wake up and your eye is crusted shut, it's probably pinkeye. If not, you should still get it checked out.

Allergies can cause some similar symptoms, and "conjunctivitis" (the basic catch-all for the pinkeye symptoms) can be caused by viral infections (say, a side effect of some bug you caught) as well as bacteria other than the pinkeye strain. For example, if you catch leptospirosis, you may also suffer from conjunctivits as one of the symptoms.

But I only play a Doctor on internet message boards. You should get it checked out by someone who's medical credentials don't solely consist of the initials "B.S." and "P.E." Untreated pinkeye can lead to brain infections and unexpected head explosions, from what I learned in Lindeburg's medical engineering reference manual.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2007)

> But yeah, I think the key thing is whether or not there is nasty discharge coming out and swelling.


Well the doctor said a vigorous cocktail of antibiotics and some topical cream might...hey wait a minute I thought we were talking about my eye!


----------



## cement (Dec 20, 2007)

damn, VTE, what you been lookin at?

I hope you get that cleared up soon!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks a little worse today. Fortunately it makes me look more like a strung out addict than someone who got beat up.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> It looks a little worse today. Fortunately it makes me look more like a strung out addict than someone who got beat up.


Well, atleast your prostate isn't swollen up like mine is.

Damn, I must have been hit hard with something crazy. Good thing I got a flu shot!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2007)

> Well, atleast your prostate isn't swollen up like mine is.
> Damn, I must have been hit hard with something crazy.


:lmao:

There are so many ways I could go with this I don't know where to start...

Feel better.


----------



## cement (Dec 20, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, atleast your prostate isn't swollen up like mine is.
> Damn, I must have been hit hard with something crazy. Good thing I got a flu shot!


now there is something I would not want to keep an eye on!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2007)

^ Maybe a brown eye?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2007)

This sounds like problem for PE-ness!


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 20, 2007)

You rang?

kevo, you really ought to be taking better care of your PE-ness, especially considering how new it is.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got home from the hospital. I had a hernia repaired. Actually it was 3 hernias. Surprised the doc a bit. Anyway, I have "mesh" under my ab muscles to keep it from happening again. DAmn it hurts.


----------



## testee (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ OW!



kevo_55 said:


> Well, atleast your prostate isn't swollen up like mine is.



Please don't remind me that I am due to see the Gloved One


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> Just got home from the hospital. I had a hernia repaired. Actually it was 3 hernias. Surprised the doc a bit. Anyway, I have "mesh" under my ab muscles to keep it from happening again. DAmn it hurts.


Indeed when doctors start messing in that area it is painful. I had abdominal surgery three years ago that required six (6) cuts in different areas, partly because it was laproscopic (sp?) surgery. Took about a month before everything felt sorta normal.

Recommendation: take it as easy as possible. Abdominal muscles tend to heal slower than other muscle groups because of the higher ration of adipose tissue (fat) - adipose doesn't heal very fast at all (anaerobic) and is more susceptible to post-operative infection.

Can you tell my wife is a nurse?? 

JR


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Dec 20, 2007)

good advise thanks JR


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys I got a whopper of a head cold today. Oozing snot left and right.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel myself starting to come down with something... when you can just tell that you are not breathing right and your throat has that hint of soreness.

Time for my remedy... several screwdrivers chasing some nyquil!

This is going to be an ugly week on so many levels.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2008)

ClemsonEngr said:


> good advise thanks JR


I got the "mesh" as well...had hernia surgery my sophmore year of college. Wiped out the final thrid of my sophmore JUCO baseball season, which sucked. The doctor told me that if the hernia came back, it would be within the year, but on the other side. That sound right?

Anyway, take it easy...

ktulu


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Jan 2, 2008)

ktulu said:


> I got the "mesh" as well...had hernia surgery my sophmore year of college. Wiped out the final thrid of my sophmore JUCO baseball season, which sucked. The doctor told me that if the hernia came back, it would be within the year, but on the other side. That sound right?Anyway, take it easy...
> 
> ktulu


I am seeing the doc today for follow-up. I will ask. So far so good. I can't tie my own shoes yet but everything else seems to be ok!

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

ktulu said:


> The doctor told me that if the hernia came back, it would be within the year, but on the other side. That sound right?


It depends - the other side is more likely to form the hernia since it is theoretically weaker (e.g. not reinforced or surgically repaired) as the other side.

I only know about the mesh surgeries through my mother's problems. She has had several surgeries with the latest culminating in one large piece of mesh (think 11" x 17") placed to keep things straight. The incision alone was 34" around her waist line. hmy: Good news is that the mesh is doing the job! :thumbs:

I have several incision scars and I am down a few organs ... but no mesh. 

JR


----------



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2008)

jregieng said:


> It depends - the other side is more likely to form the hernia since it is theoretically weaker (e.g. not reinforced or surgically repaired) as the other side.


That's what the doctor said....


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Jan 2, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I have several incision scars and I am down a few organs ... but no mesh.
> JR



A FEW ORGANS??????? Did you have a couple extras?

God Bless.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I have several incision scars and I am down a few organs ... but no mesh.  JR


JR,

What are you saying? :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: This could be veeeeeeeeeery bad, depending on the organs you are missing.


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Jan 2, 2008)

OK,

I will bite.... Which organs? And Why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

^^^ It is a very long, graphic story so let's keep it simple and say that I had to learn to deal with my stress in a more constructive way. 

While I was active duty in the service I developed a rather serious digestive condition - the base physician told me I had ulcerative colitis and simply prescribed medication. It turns out that he mis-diagnosed me - the ulceration was far worse and due to a different (unexplained) disease process the condition continued to deteriorate and spread. Before it was all said and done (months later), I found myself rushed to a hospital with the end result looking like a scene from _The Shining_. :true:

In terms of entire organs .. I guess I am only missing one entire organ - my gall bladder. I am also missing parts of my stomach, large intesting, and small intestine, not to mention that I have been replumbed for more efficient digestion. 

Whilst my modifications do funny things to me from time-to-time, I am just glad I got to the right doctor before things went REALLY BAD. 

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cold still feels like it is coming on, but didn't get any worse. Great, I'll have a mini-cold for the next month instead!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2008)

> not to mention that I have been replumbed for more efficient digestion.


And I've now just spit grapefruit juice all over my keyboard. That is the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 1, 2008)

I am screwed!!!!!!!!!!! :smileyballs:

Previously posted here that I pulled my groin playing softball. I went to the Doc and he even told me that I had a Grade (or level 1) pull. He asked me to rest and to take Advil???? and I did so.

When the pain was away and went back to play just to have the same pain returning after a couple of plays. One of my teammates is a Physical Therapist and he asked me about the symptoms and where was the pain. I was darn lucky he was there!!!! He told me that I was making no sense and based on his experience my groin was OK. He thought that even when the pain was reflecting in the groin area it was not the source of the problem. He promised me he would talk with a girlfriend of his about my case.

Just finished talking with the nice lady Doctor and she guided me thru the symptoms. She told me to do some movements and asked me questions during the process. Does it hurt now? Where? Move your legs like this...like that.

I have no groin injury. It is way much worst!!!!!!!! It is called Osteitis pubis (WTF????) and it is a bitch(excuse my English)

Here is the link

Osteitis pubis

Sometimes the best thing a Doc can do is listen to their patients. The first one I went showed me how much he knew. He knew nothing.

Looks like I am done playing softball, or any athletic activity, for a long time. If I am not careful it can and will end in surgery. :smileyballs:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, BIO. That's not good. I've decided to have surgery on my thumb. The CMC joint in my right thumb has NO cartilage left in it, plus it has arthritis. I'm right-handed, so last year I switched to left-handed mouse operation. I wear a brace almost all of the time now. I've had several cortisone shots, but the last one didn't help at all. At one time, I thought I could put it off a few more years, but it's changing the way I live my life. It is outpatient surgery and I'll be in a cast for about 6 weeks. It's not scheduled yet, but I'm hoping I can do it in late February.

I hope you can keep your injury from getting worse.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 1, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Wow, BIO. That's not good. I've decided to have surgery on my thumb. The CMC joint in my right thumb has NO cartilage left in it, plus it has arthritis. I'm right-handed, so last year I switched to left-handed mouse operation. I wear a brace almost all of the time now. I've had several cortisone shots, but the last one didn't help at all. At one time, I thought I could put it off a few more years, but it's changing the way I live my life. It is outpatient surgery and I'll be in a cast for about 6 weeks. It's not scheduled yet, but I'm hoping I can do it in late February.
> I hope you can keep your injury from getting worse.


Sorry to read that Mary. I wish you a full recovery. Keep us posted.

(by the way...nice avatar)


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> I am screwed!!!!!!!!!!! :smileyballs:
> Previously posted here that I pulled my groin playing softball. I went to the Doc and he even told me that I had a Grade (or level 1) pull. He asked me to rest and to take Advil???? and I did so.
> 
> When the pain was away and went back to play just to have the same pain returning after a couple of plays. One of my teammates is a Physical Therapist and he asked me about the symptoms and where was the pain. I was darn lucky he was there!!!! He told me that I was making no sense and based on his experience my groin was OK. He thought that even when the pain was reflecting in the groin area it was not the source of the problem. He promised me he would talk with a girlfriend of his about my case.
> ...


Wow, that sucks!

good luck with that. This just shows that you can't trust doctors implicitly, like we once believed. get second opinions if it don't sound right.

you play aussie rules football BIO, you animal! :joke:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

BringItOn said:


> I have no groin injury. It is way much worst!!!!!!!! It is called Osteitis pubis (WTF????) and it is a bitch(excuse my English)


Damn BIO ... that really does suck! I am just glad you didn't do anything worse based on what you felt was COMPETENT medical direction from a doctor. That is complete :BS:

Take some rest and I hope it recovers and that you will NOT need surgery. I think anytime you 'elect' to have surgery these days, you really put your well being to the test. I have become very distrustful of doctors and even more distrustful of the insurance companies. I have had surgery that I was told was necessary - it ended up being  I am just very glad to be here after that ordeal 

JR


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2008)

maybe you can swim? that can be theraputic


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 1, 2008)

Cement said:


> maybe you can swim? that can be theraputic


I have to do "Deep Water Walk" first. It is too painful to swim right now.....I tried.

The Lady Doc sent me a couple of links but warned me not too start any recovery therapy yet. She wants to see me in person to do some tests before giving me a recovery schedule. Based on what I told her she thinks there is a chance to avoid surgery but warned me not too have high hopes about it.


----------



## cement (Feb 1, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Wow, BIO. That's not good. I've decided to have surgery on my thumb. The CMC joint in my right thumb has NO cartilage left in it, plus it has arthritis. I'm right-handed, so last year I switched to left-handed mouse operation. I wear a brace almost all of the time now. I've had several cortisone shots, but the last one didn't help at all. At one time, I thought I could put it off a few more years, but it's changing the way I live my life. It is outpatient surgery and I'll be in a cast for about 6 weeks. It's not scheduled yet, but I'm hoping I can do it in late February.
> I hope you can keep your injury from getting worse.


is this related to your italian backhand?

sorry, I could not resist. I hope it turns out OK!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 1, 2008)

The Italian backhand would be a knuckle-buster, but not involve my thumb. Besides, I haven't used that in a long time 

I'm not sure that any one thing cause the deterioration in my joint, probably 50 years of abusing it. I'm actually looking forward to having it fixed, not the process, but the result. I'm going to have to be very dependent on my left hand for awhile.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 14, 2008)

The flu....

I has it....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 14, 2008)

FusionWhite said:


> The flu....
> 
> 
> 
> I has it....


Suck...get better, FW


----------



## maryannette (Feb 14, 2008)

Take care, FW


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 15, 2008)

Well maybe I didnt have the flu after all. Yesterday I was deathly sick with all the classic flu symptoms. Today Im just a little stuffy. I was so mad that I was going to be sick on the long weekend before I started a new job. Hopefully by tuesday it will be all cleared up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

I just got nailed by the nastiest tummy bug in town.

I felt absolutely fine until about 7 PM last night. I started to feel a little off, so I lied down for a bit. Woke up at 9 and began the pukefest. Went back to sleep until 6 AM this morning, began puking again. My head feels like its as big as a watermelon.

This is just what my wife had a couple weeks back. Totally normal, downhill in a hour, 18 hours of total abdominal distress, then gone as soon as it came on.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I just got nailed by the nastiest tummy bug in town.
> I felt absolutely fine until about 7 PM last night. I started to feel a little off, so I lied down for a bit. Woke up at 9 and began the pukefest. Went back to sleep until 6 AM this morning, began puking again. My head feels like its as big as a watermelon.
> 
> This is just what my wife had a couple weeks back. Totally normal, downhill in a hour, 18 hours of total abdominal distress, then gone as soon as it came on.


Sorry to read that VT. I am sure you will have a Fudgey-like story from all this.

Fudgemaster....you have competition


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

Sadly, nothing is reaching the back end of the GI tract. Everything is being marked 'return to sender' before it can be sorted and processed.

Storywise, this is going to be more of a tale Ralph and the Technicolor Yawn rather than The Adventures of Colon and Rectum.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Yikes...

Not good. Take it seriously. Dehydration is a bitch(excuse my French)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah keep drinking lots of water. It keeps you hydrated and it'll help with the dry heaves.

Give the old abs a good workout, though, doesn't it?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

^ Screw it. I'll take an hour of situps over this for an ab workout.

What I got has been going around. The good news is it goes as quick as it comes on.

What's worse - 3 days of feeling a little off or 1 day of feeling like hell?


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2008)

Take it easy and get well.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 25, 2008)

VT: Sorry to read that you are stricken. I've been pretty fortunate this year (knock on wood). I hope your back to your normal spamming self in no time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just woke up from a nap that did wonders for me. I'm ready to attempt to eat something light.

I can't decide between the week old sushi, or leftover fire wings.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Thanks guys! I just woke up from a nap that did wonders for me. I'm ready to attempt to eat something light.
> I can't decide between the week old sushi, or leftover fire wings.


I suggest plain crackers and 7-UP.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd avoid scotch-ramen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

^ I'd avoid that if it was the last thing on earth and I was starving!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2008)

How about a double-shot of te-QUIL-AAAAUURRRFF???


----------



## cement (Feb 25, 2008)

that would disenfect your gut, right? :blink:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

I was feeling so much better as the afternoon went on that I went ahead and told the wife it was OK to proceed with the plans to make chili as previously decided upon.

All of a sudden as it got later I started feeling crappy again. Guys I don't want any chili!!! :wacko: :wacko: hmy:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I was feeling so much better as the afternoon went on that I went ahead and told the wife it was OK to proceed with the plans to make chili as previously decided upon.
> All of a sudden as it got later I started feeling crappy again. Guys I don't want any chili!!! :wacko: :wacko: hmy:


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sick, but my 4 year old woke up at 2:30AM this morning projectile vomiting.

Awesome.

And my occupancy sensor in my office is acting up and shutting the lights off every 20 minutes or so. NOT good on a day when you're surviving on 3 hours sleep.

I can only hope that the rest of the family escapes this bug. To be continued........


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 27, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> I'm not sick, but my 4 year old woke up at 2:30AM this morning projectile vomiting.
> Awesome.
> 
> And my occupancy sensor in my office is acting up and shutting the lights off every 20 minutes or so. NOT good on a day when you're surviving on 3 hours sleep.
> ...


Use the lights going out as an excuse to get some shut-eye. 'I don't know what happened. The lights went out, and since I was up all night with the 3-y.o, I guess I just passed out...' Should work, right?


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, our policy is thus:

If you are caught sleeping while on company premises, immediate termination. I was a supervisor for a year and had to let 2 people go because of this policy.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 27, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> I'm not sick, but my 4 year old woke up at 2:30AM this morning projectile vomiting.


I remember an episode VERY WELL. Wet/dry shop vac is the greatest invention for clean-up. You just soak down all of the carpet that was "hit" and vacuum it up. It amazed me how well it cleaned.

:true:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 27, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I remember an episode VERY WELL. Wet/dry shop vac is the greatest invention for clean-up. You just soak down all of the carpet that was "hit" and vacuum it up. It amazed me how well it cleaned.:true:


I will keep this in mind for the furute. I already own a wet/dry shop vac, so all I need now is the sawdust soak up stuff.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 27, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> I will keep this in mind for the furute. I already own a wet/dry shop vac, so all I need now is the sawdust soak up stuff.


We just used water (maybe a little Lysol added) to wet the carpet and vacuumed. No absorbent clean-up stuff. I'm telling you every parent should get a wet/dry vac when they have kids.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 27, 2008)

maryannette said:


> We just used water (maybe a little Lysol added) to wet the carpet and vacuumed. No absorbent clean-up stuff. I'm telling you every parent should get a wet/dry vac when they have kids.


I think I'm going to register for hardwood floors to avoid this exact problem. :-/ I make a big enough mess, I can't imagine what my offspring will do!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 27, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I think I'm going to register for hardwood floors to avoid this exact problem. :-/ I make a big enough mess, I can't imagine what my offspring will do!


We have hardwood floors and we have been told our house is not child friendly since carpeting would be better for their development (pushing things across and softer to land on)... We prefer to not have the problem of all the dust and crap that accumulates under the wall to wall carpet and we both agree cleaning is easier off of the hardwood!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ Ummm ... hardwood floors will stain and discolor not to mention show all of the dirt, dust, and pet dander that is collected in your house.

**Voice of Experience**

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^No pets = No pee stains from them

I clean the house for the most part and can't stand things being dirty so that is not usually a problem


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2008)

maryannette said:


> We just used water (maybe a little Lysol added) to wet the carpet and vacuumed. No absorbent clean-up stuff. I'm telling you every parent should get a wet/dry vac when they have kids.


who gets to clean out the shop vac?



> ^^^ Ummm ... hardwood floors will stain and discolor not to mention show all of the dirt, dust, and pet dander that is collected in your house


agreed - IMHO hardwood is more maintenance than carpet, but I do like the look.



> We have hardwood floors and we have been told our house is not child friendly since carpeting would be better for their development (pushing things across and softer to land on)...


screw them. I say, go with what you want.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 27, 2008)

We have ceramic tile flooring, and just put down area rugs for the kids play areas. Solves the problem, right there. When the kids are 6 or 8 or whenever it is they stop destrying things, you just throw away the trashed carpet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 27, 2008)

Dleg said:


> We have ceramic tile flooring, and just put down area rugs for the kids play areas. Solves the problem, right there. When the kids are 6 or 8 or whenever it is they stop destrying things, you just throw away the trashed carpet.


When they stop destroying things? I haven't stopped doing that yet!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know. My daughter is 11, and she is still the Master of Disaster around our house. I guess the 6-8 year thing is what, in my mind, is about the useful life of area rugs and upholstery, before you just can't stand the stains and smells anymore.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 27, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> I'm not sick, but my 4 year old woke up at 2:30AM this morning projectile vomiting.


My wife told me a great story last night about a piglet, projectile diarrhea from said porcine, and the controls to a very expensive MRI device. The sordid tales of working in medical research. I was gagging and laughing at the same time. It reminded me of a Fudgey tale.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My wife told me a great story last night about a piglet, ...


I almost gagged on my coffee.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, last night was a repeat. My wife thinks that our daughter has an ear infection because not only is she puking, but she's got violent diareah. Poor kid, when I was up at 1:30 with her, she looked at me between dry heaves and said, "daddy, help me. I'll take medicine now". This coming from a child that fights us tooth and nail to NOT take medicine. I'll just say that her being in a full sized bed helped. With my wife and I taking turns, we each were able to get some sleep, while alternating going in her room.

It sucks when your kid is sick and there's not much you can do to help.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 28, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> It sucks when your kid is sick and there's not much you can do to help.


I agree. I hope you can get her well quick.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 28, 2008)

> "daddy, help me. I'll take medicine now"


reminds me of the old saying - there are no aetheists in foxholes.

I hope she gets better soon...for all of your family's sake.

It truly does suck watching your kid suffer and there's not a whole heck of a lot you can do but help him/her ride out the storm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2008)

maryannette said:


> I almost gagged on my coffee.


Well I think the reason the squirts got all over the place was because the person holding the pig freaked out and started swinging it around to avoid getting splattered. Like twirling around a garden hose.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Well I think the reason the squirts got all over the place was because the person holding the pig freaked out and started swinging it around to avoid getting splattered. Like twirling around a garden hose.


Gee, thanks, VTE. That's an image I'll work hard to erase from my brain.


----------



## frazil (Feb 28, 2008)

The daycare just called to tell me they're closing early today and will be closed tomorrow because so many of the staff are sick! My kids have had the sniffles, but seem ok otherwise. I guess we have another day to play in the snow!!


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr. visit complete... Strep. Now we have oral antibiotics for a kid who can't keep water down.

Joy.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 28, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Now we have oral antibiotics for a kid who can't keep water down.


Unless it says not to, keep the medicine as cold as you can without freezing it. When you can't keep anything down, very cold stuff is best to try (like ice chips or non-creamy popsicle). Good luck.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Mary! We'll give it a shot.

Frazil - hopefully your kids will miss that nasty bug!


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Well I think the reason the squirts got all over the place was because the person holding the pig freaked out and started swinging it around to avoid getting splattered. Like twirling around a garden hose.


That's awesome!

Is this where I post if I'm still hung over from yesterday or does that go in the drunk tank?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 28, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> That's awesome!
> Is this where I post if I'm still hung over from yesterday or does that go in the drunk tank?


Yes. Big night last night?

Edit: Actually, farther down the thread list is the hangover clinic.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> That's awesome!
> Is this where I post if I'm still hung over from yesterday or does that go in the drunk tank?


If you are still drunk from yesterday post in the drunk tank!

If you are ever in Jersey, I will treat my long lost twin sister to $2 pints!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Well I think the reason the squirts got all over the place was because the person holding the pig freaked out and started swinging it around to avoid getting splattered. Like twirling around a garden hose.


Candidate for EB art museum!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2008)

^ good call!

And coincidently, this is about the time when EB Resident Artist DLeg shows up.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 28, 2008)

^^Wow! Another excuse to delay the start of my daily tasks!

My son is sick today, and it's to that point now (day 3) where I need to take him in and make sure it's not strep or an ear infection. The only problem is my car is going in for servicing, so we can't take him until late afternoon.

Oh joy, the children's clinic on a late payday Friday... we probably won't get out of there until Sunday, and the Doctor will probably just look him over and say "he has virus. Take him home and give him fluids."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2008)

See the museum for "An Unsuccessful Pig MRI." It is a stunning image.


----------



## frazil (Mar 4, 2008)

blech...I'm home today with a totally clogged up head, running nose, watery eyes and sore throat. Whatever shut down the daycare last week came home with my kids so they were sick all weekend and then hit me yesterday.

I did get a good nights sleep last night so I thought about going to work, but I didn't want to be one of those annoying co-workers that coughs and sneezes all over the place infecting everyone. So I'm home working instead. I think I'll take a break later and go vote and pick up some ice cream (that always helps  ).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2008)

> blech...I'm home today with a totally clogged up head


I've had my head get so clogged up I almost feel drunkenly dizzy. Feel better.



> I think I'll take a break later and go vote and pick up some ice cream.


I did that earlier today and I voted for Cookies &amp; Cream. I just don't think Cherry Vanilla was doing a good job anymore.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that scotch and ramen noodles helps to clean out the system.


----------



## frazil (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the tip MA. I'll let you know how that works out. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2008)

fraz:

what's the idea...wasting a sick day at home being sick? You should save those for going sledding with the kids.

I think you should haul yourself down to the office and make everyone there as miserable as you are now.

It's only fair that you give it back to the world. No doubt one of those bastards gave it to thier kid who they then thrust into daycare with your kids who then got it, brought it home and gave it to you.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 4, 2008)

Take care, Fraz.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 6, 2008)

My tummy isn't so happy today. I don’t know of anything anything funky I ate but I sampled a lot of stuff just sitting out at this country store, ate lunch out, and had dinner at a friend's.

It feels like it’s churning and gurgling. Not quite nauseous but a little queasy. And I'm really tired. Also, I’ve got a good old fashioned case of a couple things nobody wants to know about.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 6, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My tummy isn't so happy today. I don’t know of anything anything funky I ate but I sampled a lot of stuff just sitting out at this country store, ate lunch out, and had dinner at a friend's.
> It feels like it’s churning and gurgling. Not quite nauseous but a little queasy. And I'm really tired. Also, I’ve got a good old fashioned case of a couple things nobody wants to know about.


For a moment I thought this was a Fudgey's post.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tried a ham and roasted pineapple frozen pizza last night. Not so good to me. I should have stopped after the second piece, but I was hungery. I was tasting it all night...didn't taste and better time the second time either. Cheap hotdogs do the same thing. At least I was better this morning


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 10, 2008)

> I’ve got a good old fashioned case of a couple things nobody wants to know about.


Does it burn when you pee?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 10, 2008)

You mean it isn't supposed to? :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 11, 2008)

Mmm.... body aches and a sore throat. I guess I've got the kid's illness from two weeks ago. I would love to go home, but I've got some crappy meeting I can't miss right after lunch.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 12, 2008)

There is something going on here. ODB is sick, D-man is sick, JR is sick as well, Cannot remember who else but I am sure there are a few more that are sick. I had to come back home early today with fever, cough, sore throat and sinus congestion too.

Hmmmm...are these things cyber-transmitted?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2008)

Cyber germs are the worst. I'm going to wash my hands when I get off the computer.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 12, 2008)

Ho-l-l-l-l-l-y Sh-sh-sh-sh-sh it! I thought I was getting better, but I am frickin' SHIVERING at my desk now. I'd go home, but I had to meet with some air permit applicant who is currently suiing us (unrelated matter), ao I couldn't just cancel. Now I have to document said meeting, and create a new emissions calc spreadsheet. uhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2008)

Go home as soon as you can and get in bed with lots of blankets.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 12, 2008)

I took 2 Motrins and the chills went away. Now I got the sweats. But I think I will continue working.

The truly foolish thing is that I am seriously considering attending the Hash run tonight. It's a special run we put on every year for the visiting professional triathletes that come here for the Saipan X-Terra Championship (this past weekend) and the "Tagaman" triathlon, this weekend. It's always fun to watch their reactions to a "fun" trail run, which is designed to screw them up and get them lost. At the very least, I might just go drive the beer truck and sit in a chair. I think I am in danger of collapse if I try to actually run with this fever.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2008)

I stayed home today. Spent the night alternating between teeth-chattering chills and sheet-soaking sweats. Ugh.

But, I am happy to report that I did go to the Hash run as planned. I didn't run, but just sat around and BS'd and had a few beers while my wife ran.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ I ended up staying home every day this week. Didn't get much accomplished except for a lot of sleeping from the knockout cold elixirs.

I am still recovering, but I think I am mostly suffering from the malaise brought on by not being up and active for a few days. I have my 8-hr OSHA Refresher recert tomorrow. I will most likely go to it in the hopes I can begin to pull out of this crappy whatever the hell it is.

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 13, 2008)

I am staying home tomorrow(Friday). Enough is enough


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got back from Dr. Nick's, with the obligatory antibiotics, which I probably don't need. Oh well. After handling two living/dying rats, and one dead dog this week, I figure I've earned it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I STILL feel like shit !! :brickwall: :brickwall:

I was able to keep my dinner (Seared Ahi Tuna dipped in black sesame seeds) down for the first time this week and I am not sneezing/coughing up [use your imagination]. I think if I take a strong cough suppressant (I heard Delsym is good) and dress warmly then I can manage to wing an 8-hr OSHA Refresher.

Oh yeah .. that also means no spamming from me today. 

JR

Edit: I spoke too soon ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2008)

Ugh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Crikes .. shivering has stopped as well as coughing but now the back of my throat feels like someone has taken a belt sander with 50 grit paper and went to town. Good grief !!! 

JR

P.S. - my throat is so raw the baileys burned going down.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 14, 2008)

You should go home and rest. I think a combination of stresses on your mind and body has messed up your immune system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ I actually stayed home each day this week - I missed one entire week out of work. I can't honestly believe that I am STILL sick!! :brickwall:

I agree with you - I think I am suffering from a complete breakdown in all bodily systems. I am working on getting it right though.  :thumbs:

In this case -1 :woot:

JR


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish I would have found this magical elixir before today ... it is called *Delsym*. 

 Good stuff!! It has done an excellent job at suppressing my chest-crushing, wheezy cough. I actually feel like I can breathe ...

JR


----------



## Dleg (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^That sounds identical to what has been going around here. My Dr. Nick over-prescription of anitbiotics MAY have worked - the sore throat and fever have disappeared now and I feel decent again. Maybe you should go to your local quack house and suggest some zitromax, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

I started feeling like shit about 8 PM last night, very suddenly. I felt OK when I started making dinner but by the time it was ready I was barely interested in eating. Went right to bad with a nasty headache and nausea.

Today the nausea is still here but my whole body is extremely achey too. Back, knees, ankles, etc. And I can't warm up for the life of me. I walked around the block to get some fresh air this morning, and while it was chilly it wasn't unseasonably cold. I shivered for an hour after that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 23, 2008)

I've had an experience like that before. Went from feeling fine to crappy in about 2 hours, to throwing up about 6 hours later. Bad chills too.

The only good thing about it was it went away nearly as fast as it came on. Hopefully your sickness clears up just as fast!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

^ There has been a lot of that going around in these parts this winter. I haven't had the 3 day deathfest this year but there have been 3-4 times where I've had a killer 24 hour bug.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

^ There has been a lot of that going around in these parts this winter. I haven't had the 3 day deathfest this year but there have been 3-4 times where I've had a killer 24 hour bug.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better, VTE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

I was until the Georgetown collapse. I picked them all the way.

At least baseball season starts in a week, then I can just be reminded of the Mets collapse instead.


----------



## cement (Mar 24, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I wish I would have found this magical elixir before today ... it is called *Delsym*.
> 
> Good stuff!! It has done an excellent job at suppressing my chest-crushing, wheezy cough. I actually feel like I can breathe ...
> JR


delsym rocks for a cough. our pediatrician turned us on to it.

and since it is single symptom, you can take other single symtom stuff in conjunction wit it. for example, after you have had the chest crusher, you take the delsym as a cough suppressant, and take mucinex as an expectorant. so the coughs you do have are productive. I also take napraxin with it, and I get 12 hours relief on all three.

the key is to take single symptom meds. if you take any multisymptom stuff, that is all you can take.

feel better!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2008)

This sucks!!! I can feel the post nasal drip running down the back of my throat which is making me cough(a lot), but I don't have the sore throat or nasal congestion. I sound horrible, but I am not a miserable as I sound, which is a good thing, but the coughing is annoying. I usually get full blown runny nose when the PND starts. :-(


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the flu (or something damn close)... so I took nyquil so I could sleep on Saturday night, which I did... but only too well! Now I have a stiff neck and am in a post-major-cold state of grogginess.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a lovely combination of viscious head cold and the trots this weekend. That seems to be going around down here. Almost everyone in the office has succombed to it.

I'm wondering if it is some sort of bio-warfare; I've never heard of those two symptoms teamed together.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 31, 2008)

Its allergy season in the Bluegrass! Now that its warming up (Highs in the 60's) my nose feels like someone is starting to poor quikcrete up both nostrils.

Plus I took an elbow to my right eye last night playing basketball and am sporting a rather impressive blackeye.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 31, 2008)

I was sick as a dog last week. Had a bad chest cold that got into my lungs and settled in. I've been wheezing and hacking up phlegm for days. Went to the doc on Thursday, but the meds he gave me aren't doing anything. He said to call back on Monday if I wasn't feeling any better, which I am about to do.

The other thing is that I had company from out of town this weekend. Meaning I had to entertain them instead of getting the rest I needed. I feel so rotten today.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am exhausted from coughing most of the weekend... plus add in the stiff neck and the general feeling like crap thing... this makes for a great presentation I have to do tomorrow of a cost model I pulled together friday while sick as a dog.

This is going to go well, don't you think???


----------



## frazil (Mar 31, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> I had a lovely combination of viscious head cold and the trots this weekend. That seems to be going around down here. Almost everyone in the office has succombed to it.
> I'm wondering if it is some sort of bio-warfare; I've never heard of those two symptoms teamed together.


Hey, my daughter has something like that. I had to bring her home this afternoon. She has a high fever, serious running nose, and bad gas.

My husband has had a bad cough for 2 weeks now. Sounds like what you have VT. I really hope I don't get it!!


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 31, 2008)

Yikes, I'm wiping down my mouse after hearing what you guys have. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 31, 2008)

frazil said:


> Hey, my daughter has something like that. I had to bring her home this afternoon. She has a high fever, serious running nose, and bad gas. My husband has had a bad cough for 2 weeks now. Sounds like what you have VT. I really hope I don't get it!!


sounds inevitable unless you move out, but I hope you stay healthy and avoid it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 1, 2008)

frazil said:


> Hey, my daughter has something like that. I had to bring her home this afternoon. She has a high fever, serious running nose, and bad gas. My husband has had a bad cough for 2 weeks now. Sounds like what you have VT. I really hope I don't get it!!


I've had an awful cough for a week now. That combined with the asthma has been tough. I went back to the doc last night for another round of fun with a neubulizer and some more antibiotics.

I had gas too but I think that was lunch related. Ate lunch at the Thai place yesterday. I smelled like putrifying lemongrass all evening. :true:


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2008)

^ thanks for sharing. 

My poor daughter is just miserable. I have an appointment to see the doctor this afternoon, but I know they're just going to say it's a cold and there's nothing to do for it. I think I'll probably be home with her again tomorrow.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope all the sick ones get well quickly.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 1, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ thanks for sharing.
> My poor daughter is just miserable. I have an appointment to see the doctor this afternoon, but I know they're just going to say it's a cold and there's nothing to do for it. I think I'll probably be home with her again tomorrow.


I think it's pretty weak using your daughter as an excuse to stay home from work and spam your way to competeing with "Mr. 5000"


----------



## frazil (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I'd have to take the next month off "sick" to compete with Mr. 5000!! 

Well I did take her to the doctors and she has croup, which from what I gather is just a virus that lands in the throat and can be dangerous for babies who have little throats. Poor kid, but it's nice to have such a snuggly baby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

frazil said:


> I think I'd have to take the next month off "sick" to compete with Mr. 5000!!


OK - It's on like Donkey Kong !! :thumbs:



frazil said:


> Well I did take her to the doctors and she has croup, which from what I gather is just a virus that lands in the throat and can be dangerous for babies who have little throats. Poor kid, but it's nice to have such a snuggly baby.


I have heard of croup (cough) but I don't think I have ever known anyone to develop it.

I hope she feels better very soon (even if you are enjoying the momentary snuggle action) 

JR


----------



## maryannette (Apr 2, 2008)

frazil said:


> Well I did take her to the doctors and she has croup, which from what I gather is just a virus that lands in the throat and can be dangerous for babies who have little throats. Poor kid, but it's nice to have such a snuggly baby.


Hey, Fraz, my daughter had croup once. The doctor told me that if she couldn't get her breath (if she was gasping) to take her outside in the cold for a few minutes. Breathing cold air will open up her throat and make breathing easier. Hope she gets well quick.

I miss snuggly babies.


----------



## frazil (Apr 2, 2008)

^ Thanks, I've heard that before too (about going outside). The doctor gave me a perscription for an albuterol (sp?) inhaler and a mask, which helps babies get the medicine out of the inhaler. That was supposed to help with the breathing, but I went to the pharmacy and they told me is was going to cost $100!! After insurance! (the mask apparently isn't covered)

I decided not to get it, after walking around the store for 15 minutes with 2 cranky kids trying to decide. I figured I would just take her outside if it got bad, or come back to the store and buy it. Fortunately, she is doing much, much better today. Yay! I can't believe how much that cost - for something that was only going to help with the symptoms, not speed up the healing at all.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 2, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ Thanks, I've heard that before too (about going outside). The doctor gave me a perscription for an albuterol (sp?) inhaler and a mask, which helps babies get the medicine out of the inhaler. That was supposed to help with the breathing, but I went to the pharmacy and they told me is was going to cost $100!! After insurance! (the mask apparently isn't covered)


I guess the old fashioned way really is better sometimes.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^ Thanks, I've heard that before too (about going outside). The doctor gave me a perscription for an albuterol (sp?) inhaler and a mask, which helps babies get the medicine out of the inhaler. That was supposed to help with the breathing, but I went to the pharmacy and they told me is was going to cost $100!! After insurance! (the mask apparently isn't covered)
> I decided not to get it, after walking around the store for 15 minutes with 2 cranky kids trying to decide. I figured I would just take her outside if it got bad, or come back to the store and buy it. Fortunately, she is doing much, much better today. Yay! I can't believe how much that cost - for something that was only going to help with the symptoms, not speed up the healing at all.


I recall that my wife put a cool mist humidifier in the room to help my son when he was small and had it. I believe we used this type.

cool mist humidifier

It's really painful to listen to a small kid with a croupy cough and not be able to help them.

Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2008)

FOOD POISONING!!

I've puked 11 times since 1:45 this morning. I'm real dehydrated but can't keep anthing down.

The cramps feel like I have some alien demon spawn growing inside of me.

:bawling:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> FOOD POISONING!!
> I've puked 11 times since 1:45 this morning. I'm real dehydrated but can't keep anthing down.
> 
> The cramps feel like I have some alien demon spawn growing inside of me.
> ...



 hope you feel better...do yuo know what got you sick?


----------



## maryannette (Apr 10, 2008)

Try a little water, Sprite, or ginger ale over a LOT of ice to get it very cold. Small sips might stay down. Hope you feel better. Don't get too dehydrated. See a doctor if you need to.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> hope you feel better...do yuo know what got you sick?


Ate a Chinese buffet for lunch yesterday. Could have been anything from undercoked meat to dirty veggies to rice sitting out too long. I've been there 100 times before without a problem, so I think it's just a fluke.



maryannette said:


> Try a little water, Sprite, or ginger ale over a LOT of ice to get it very cold. Small sips might stay down. Hope you feel better. Don't get too dehydrated. See a doctor if you need to.


I got some ginger ale down and have sucked on a couple peppermint candies as they can help to. As for dehydrated, I lost about 3-4 lbs of water weight. Need to rehydrate!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2008)

Why is it that ginger ale works better than water when you're sick? Water would make me puke, but I could keep the ginger ale down. just doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Why is it that ginger ale works better than water when you're sick? Water would make me puke, but I could keep the ginger ale down. just doesn't seem logical to me.


maybe it's the ginger part...although there probably isn't any actual ginger in ginger ale? I've never looked to see, but I do enjoy having a glass every so often.

Good to hear you got at least something down VT. At least you don't have to take the test tomorrow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope you feel better, VTE!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Good to hear you got at least something down VT. At least you don't have to take the test tomorrow.


I was just thinking that!

I've heard that ginger and peppermint are good for tummy aches. I made it a point to get ginger ale with some real ginger in it.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 10, 2008)

I prefer Schwepps ginger ale it seems to have less carbonation than most.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2008)

When I was a kid, Canada Dry was the drink of the sick.


----------



## frazil (Apr 10, 2008)

(note to self: skip Chinese buffet)

Are you going to tell them about it, or just head back there next week to test out your fluke theory?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

frazil said:


> (note to self: skip Chinese buffet)


That's a pretty good note. I will not eat at buffet-style places anymore unless I am dragged kicking and screaming and even then I am reluctant to eat much if anything.

It isn't that I have some conspiracy theory about buffet-style grazing - I just have reached a place in my life that I prefer something that is brought from the kitchen that is made for ME. 

JR


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2008)

jregieng said:


> That's a pretty good note. I will not eat at buffet-style places anymore unless I am dragged kicking and screaming and even then I am reluctant to eat much if anything.
> It isn't that I have some conspiracy theory about buffet-style grazing - I just have reached a place in my life that I prefer something that is brought from the kitchen that is made for ME.
> 
> JR


I tend to agree with your way of thinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2008)

Well something got ahold of my large intestine last night and wrung that thing out. In addition to being unpleasant, I didn't get much sleep. Thanks to the wonders of Immodium, I'm feeling a little better, but decided to stay out, just in case. I mean, that's what sick leave's for.

Why is it that the History Channel, Discovery channel and learing channel all have nothing on when I'm sick? It ain't right!


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 28, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Well something got ahold of my large intestine last night and wrung that thing out. In addition to being unpleasant, I didn't get much sleep. Thanks to the wonders of Immodium, I'm feeling a little better, but decided to stay out, just in case. I mean, that's what sick leave's for.
> Why is it that the History Channel, Discovery channel and learing channel all have nothing on when I'm sick? It ain't right!


no doubt one too many CABs while others are diligently working. serves you right, you bastard!

j/k: Cap'n I hope you're ship shape in no time.

Just last week my son got viciously attacked by some stomach bug. He was fine at supper and then went out to his friend's house. Out of the blue, he felt nauseous and proceeded to projectile vomit. He was back home immediately (even had a friend drive him home because he didn't want to drive himself). He was up all night and a fair amount of the following day emptying his gullet and then some (from both ends). Howver, by nightfall things were pretty much back to normal.

Hope yours passes as quickly.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope you feel better, Capt. At least you can spam if there's nothing good on the tube.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, y'all. I was wondering if it was a bug, too. Luckily, I didn't have the projectile vomiting. That bug seems to be going around my ife's school.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2008)

^ That's what you get for being a bastard!

(Feel better B)


----------



## maryannette (Apr 28, 2008)

Does that make him a "sick bastard"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2008)

Doesn't make me one, since I've been one for a long time.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah. I forgot.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 29, 2008)

mary said:


> Does that make him a "sick bastard"?


Hmmmm....maybe sick2 bastard


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2008)

How about sick**2 bastard**3? Does that reduce down to (sick bastard)**6? I think I forgot how to do exponent multiplication.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

No, it would still be S^2*B^3.

S and B are not the same variable so you can't combine it into one exponential term.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I would think it would be more of a trignometric function since the Function(bastard) = a periodic maximum on Friday, minimum on Monday.

Right? 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

That is a most plausible explanation there, jr. :thumbs:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

Most likely a tangent function.

Right about 3 PM on Friday, his bastard level = tan(89.999999999999)


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd go with a sawtooth function. Gradually building during the week to maximum "bastard" value on Friday (AM for god's sake), and then a sudden drop to low "bastard" status when the rest of us are free from the confines of toil and can partake in CABs ourselves.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2008)

If we're getting into calculus, count me out. Sounds like jr is trying to put an upper and lower limit on the integral.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

Something like this MA?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> I'd go with a sawtooth function. Gradually building during the week to maximum "bastard" value on Friday (AM for god's sake), and then a sudden drop to low "bastard" status when the rest of us are free from the confines of toil and can partake in CABs ourselves.


I'd have to say that the bastard level is relatively low, but spikes Friday pm, then drops precipitously shortly after 5pm Friday.

Kinda like the hp vs rpm curve for a 70s two stroke motorcycle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

This better?


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2008)

That's good, VTE. It's nice that all that stuff in school pays off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> This better?


Mirror the negative values (a negative bastard index?) and I think you'll have it.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 29, 2008)

VT:

nice job. You really are just biding time until your southern migration aren't you?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

^ Yeah, it's not even fun anymore.


----------



## Dleg (May 11, 2008)

Oh man - I had a nasty 24-hour stomach thing over the weekend. Very Fudgey-like. There was a moment on the toilet that I genuinely feared I was going to pass out. But I pulled through, and now I am fine.

Now I think the kids are getting it .... ughhh.


----------



## maryannette (May 12, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Oh man - I had a nasty 24-hour stomach thing over the weekend. Very Fudgey-like. There was a moment on the toilet that I genuinely feared I was going to pass out. But I pulled through, and now I am fine.
> Now I think the kids are getting it .... ughhh.


Glad you're better. Hope the kids aren't sick. Kids with stomach thing is bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2008)

Dleg said:


> There was a moment on the toilet that I genuinely feared I was going to pass out.


Dleg = Elvis


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 12, 2008)

Hang in there FudgeLeg!

I am amazingly sore today. I played softball all afternoon, not even a real vigorous sport. My hips feel like a fragile old woman's, and my legs feel like a overcooked chicken where the meat is just falling off the bone.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Oh man - I had a nasty 24-hour stomach thing over the weekend. Very Fudgey-like.


Hope you and the kiddies are feeling better!



Capt Worley PE said:


> Dleg = Elvis


Oh damn ... that isn't right! I still had to laugh though .. :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## maryannette (May 12, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My hips feel like a fragile old woman's, ...


I can relate to that!


----------



## squishles10 (May 12, 2008)

On a related note- how does everyone's sick time work? At my first job, it was combined with vacation so no one took it and we got extra vacation (smart move). At my second job, we got a separate 2 weeks of sick time, and it carried over year to year up to an extra 2 weeks (I think it was 4 weeks total). At this job, we have 2 weeks, but it's generally considered not okay to use it, and it goes away at the end of the year if we don't. Which sucks bc we only get 2 weeks of vacation.

How does everyone else's work? I think I'm getting shafted right now.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (May 12, 2008)

I get 2 weeks of sick time per year and 2 weeks of vacation (3 starting next year!!!!!). They are separate and our sick time rolls over year to year and banks up to 4 weeks. However, if you are off for more than 5 days straight, it changes to short term disability.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2008)

Our vacation and sick are separate. We earn 1 sick day a month and they can build up with no expiration date. There are people around here will well over 100 sick days...depending on when they were earned they can be worth money if they quit, and all can be applied to advancing your retirement date.

Vacation also builds as you go, how much a month depends on how long you've been around. I get 3 wks a year. Can carry over two years worth of vacation.

we also get 3 personal days, use or lose by 30 Dec each year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2008)

1.25 sick day per month, no limit on carry over.

1.25 annual leave day per month, I think a maximum of 30 days carry over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 12, 2008)

Well, ours has changed twice recently...once with a change in corporate policy, then again when we were sold. It used to be separate vacation and sick time, with unlimited sick time as long as you didn't abuse it (which was never really a problem). Then they changed it to PTO (Paid Time Off). You got your vacation (in my case, 2 weeks) plus 5 days of sick time as PTO. I ended up having about 2.5 weeks of vacation and a couple of sick days, which I loved. Now, they have changed back to the old policy of unlimited sick days separate from vacation. I'm having to be much more judicious with my use of vacation time now.


----------



## TouchDown (May 12, 2008)

Dleg - good luck getting better and hope the kids skip this one!


----------



## Dleg (May 12, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dleg = Elvis


Actually, that may be more true than I would like to admit. The fudgisode happened in the wee hours of the morning after a night of pretty heavy drinking and spicy appetizers, for a work party. In fact, I assumed it was just late-night overindulgence syndrome, until I woke up with a fever.

But now I think it was a combo. My kids and wife have all had it now, and it was decidedly less fudgetastic than my experience, so I think the drinkin' caused my troubles. I have decided I'm getting too old for that shit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 12, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Actually, that may be more true than I would like to admit. The fudgisode happened in the wee hours of the morning after a night of pretty heavy drinking and spicy appetizers, for a work party. In fact, I assumed it was just late-night overindulgence syndrome, until I woke up with a fever.
> But now I think it was a combo. My kids and wife have all had it now, and it was decidedly less fudgetastic than my experience, so I think the drinkin' caused my troubles. I have decided I'm getting too old for that shit.


----------



## TouchDown (May 21, 2008)

k - something must be going around as far as Fudgisode's go... I did NOT do any hard drinking, was running about a 100 deg. fever, and it lasted about 36 hours. My fever is gone, but I feel like I've been hit by a bus.

I wanted to lose weight, just not 6 lbs in 36 hours.

I want to eat, but I'm scared. I've had a banana since this started and it didn't go over so good.

At least Fudgey's stories, you can laugh about.


----------



## maryannette (May 21, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> I want to eat, but I'm scared. I've had a banana since this started and it didn't go over so good.


Start eating things like plain crackers (saltines or captain wafers), Cheerios, plain toast, etc. And liquids like water, 7-UP, ginger-ale, etc. You have to get your digestive system used to food again, and it needs to start with easy stuff.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 21, 2008)

> I want to eat, but I'm scared. I've had a banana since this started and it didn't go over so good.


What you need to do is eat something that will slide right through your intestines. I recommend a hot dog or perhaps some onion rings. That extra grease lubricates your innerds and promotes movement toward the rectal direction.

Forget this cracker nonsense, they're all crunchy and pointy. They'll just hurt on the way down!


----------



## TouchDown (May 21, 2008)

:lmao:

Popcorn sounds good. opcorn:

I had some plain cheerios and a water for lunch. All's good for now.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a nasty sinus infection :-( at least i dont have to call in sick HAHA.  I've been in bed for 3 days and I can't eat anything that isn't soft. AND I don't feel like drinking beer!


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Jul 14, 2008)

I feel like crap today. I woke up and had a really bad headache and felt nauseous. I have a wetlands meeting at 10 that a bunch of people are coming into the office for so I pretty much had to go in. I think the headache was causing the nausea cause I took some drugs and I'm feeling a bit better since my head doesn't hurt as much. It may be from lack of sleep. When my meeting is over I think I'm going to go home if I still feel bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm still off today from having my wisdom teeth removed on Friday. If my face wasn't as swollen I might have ventured in today. I hope having them removed helps with the sinuses, since the teeth were sitting right up against the sinus cavities.


----------



## sehad (Jul 14, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm still off today from having my wisdom teeth removed on Friday. If my face wasn't as swollen I might have ventured in today. I hope having them removed helps with the sinuses, since the teeth were sitting right up against the sinus cavities.


Sounds painful


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 14, 2008)

sehad said:


> Sounds painful


I thought it would be worse, but the only real pain I felt was the first day while changing the gauze, it hit the stitches. Otherwise it is just a soreness, like if you try to raise an overworked muscle. Just been taking advil for swelling.

I had a local and nitrous...kind of bummed about the nitrous, didn't get that mellow feeling the dr talked about. All it did was make the fingers tingle


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 14, 2008)

snick: I hope you feel better soon. My 18 yo son just had his wisdoms removed. They gave him the hard stuff (vicodin and percs) but he only resorted to them for the first day and then he mustered through with Tylenol/Advil. His mother kept giving him ice packs and the swelling wasn't really that bad. Of course, the constant visits he got from girls he knows from school helped him get through it too.

All in all he said it wasn't as bad as he had envisioned. Hope it works out similarly for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just got back from the denstist follow up visit, I got an A for healing. He ended up removing the "dissolvable" stitches. Those things hadn't disolved one bit. I'm glad they are out, they were irratating my gums.

I'm just glad I can use a straw again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 18, 2008)

> Of course, the constant visits he got from girls he knows from school helped him get through it too.


If you look at it from the dirty old man's perspective, I'd recommend signing him up for a few more operations this summer...


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 18, 2008)

^ c'mon over I'll introduce you.


----------



## sehad (Jul 18, 2008)

^^^American Beauty by any chance? I guess I should stay out of it, my wife is only 2 years older than your son until September.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

The kids are learning to share! I am the last one in the house to get hit by the stomach virus!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> The kids are learning to share! I am the last one in the house to get hit by the stomach virus!


Bummer. Stay hydrated. Hope you feel better.


----------



## sehad (Jul 28, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> The kids are learning to share! I am the last one in the house to get hit by the stomach virus!


That sucks! Hope you get to feeling better. We had the virus down here not too long ago. Knocked my wife out of work for 4 days.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am feeling good and not puking anymore... I will be back to work tomorrow.

I actually got up this morning and shaved, took a shower, and then hurled again. I was thinking I as 50/50 on going in this morning, but the last hurl killed me!


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2008)

Take it easy on heavy food. I recommend crackers and 7-up (staight up).


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Hope you feel better and concur with Mary's recommendation! 

Even though, if you spot a $2 pint, that might not be the worst thing that could happen. :asthanos:

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Been drinking Pepsi and made a provolone panini for lunch. Time for another nap!

Daytime TV sucks!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> Daytime TV sucks!!!!


Can't handle all the judge Judy and jenny jones.

I tend to find daytime TV depressing with all the bankruptcy, disability, settlement etc money grubbing lawyer commercials.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jude Joe Brown, Judge Alex, Christina's Court, The People's Court, Divorce Court, Judge Hatchett, Judge Judy, Dr. Phil... Montel, Maury, Springer, Steve Wilkos Show...

Thank goodness I am feeling better... I can't wait to be back at work!


----------



## sehad (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^Ha ha


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am now starving!!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good god, if there is one more paternity test I am going to scream.... that's it, back to Judge Joe Brown.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2008)

Judge Mathis is pretty funny if you can catch him.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 28, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> I am now starving!!!!


Maybe you could find some $2 pints of soup.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 29, 2008)

Back to normal... going to meet up with a business acquaintance tonight for happy hour!


----------



## sehad (Jul 29, 2008)

Just stay away from the spicy foods mixed with the pints for tonight. Too soon after the virus for that mixture


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> Back to normal... going to meet up with a business acquaintance tonight for happy hour!


:woot:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm down for the count here with the flu.

I got violently ill on Friday morning. Thought it was something funny I ate. But almost all weekend I had a headache, nausea, dizziness, weakness, and achiness.

Felt like I was better Sunday afternoon and went out canoeing and swimming but paid for it yesterday. Basically did nothing but slept and threw up all day. I feel horrid today. I want to try to get in and see the doc.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^ Sounds terrible, VTE. Hope doc can give you something to help. Take care of yourself.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel really weird as well, not just ill. My head spins when I close my eyes, and I have this sensation like the one you get when you are overtired and drink too much caffeine. (I'm neither at this point.)

My head and chest are racing, my chest feels tight, and my skin is crawling. I don't know what it is exactly.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you need somebody to drive you to doctor's office.

You're not pregnant, are you?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2008)

Not that I know of, but I'm about 15 years late for my period, so maybe.

As for someone driving me, I wish. I was so messed up on Friday that it was a real fight to drive home. Was so dizzy it was hard to concentrate and I had to take 2 puke breaks.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 2, 2008)

wow 3 days and still feeling f'ked up. That's not good. Sounds like you need to get some antibiotics. Hope you feel better.

I wouldn't blame your wife if she lived at work for the next week or two.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2008)

^ I was thinking that something seemed weird about the way I feel. Most of it is flu-like, but some of it just doesn't quite add-up.

I am feeling really awful. I guess I took too big of a drink of water because it triggered my gag reflex and I threw up almost immediately.

I thought I was feeling better this morning as I got so much rest and felt ok just kinda hanging around. But now that I am at work doing stuff I feel much worse. My head is dizzy and my chest feels tight and I still have a thick cough. I'm generally achey. My skin feels like it's crawling and my head and chest feel like they are racing.

For argument's sake, I thought maybe it's not the flu and let me look up some other ailments with similar symptoms. Not surprisingly, one of them was Lyme Disease. I spend a ton of time in the yard and in the woods at the park with my dog and others, and its very common in the northeast.

A number of the strange non-flu-like symptoms were right there on the list of early Lyme symptoms. I've got a doc appointment tomorrow and will bring it up then so they can test me. I sincerely hope it's not that.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 2, 2008)

Your symptoms do sound a lot like Lyme disease. I had very similar symptoms late last summer though not quite as bad--dizzy, ringing in the ears, nauseous, difficulty breathing, heart pounding, fatigued and generally crappy feeling. The dizzyness never got so bad that I threw up though. I was thinking Lyme disease at first also, but it normally comes along with a characteristic rash.

After much poking and prodding (and $$$) and the suggestion by the Dr. that I might have a brain tumor (and my ensuing freaking out), it turns out my problem was simply allergies. This time of year is terrible for hay fever. But one treatment with a nasal steroid and most of the symptoms went away--even though I've been taking an oral antihastimine for 25 years.

Though it's possible, I'm not saying you've definitively got allergy issues. My point is your diagnosis may very well be something you were not expecting--and it is much more likely than not that it will be something relatively simple and easily treated. So take it easy and try not to worry too much about it.

Oh, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 3, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> After much poking and prodding (and $$$) and the suggestion by the Dr. that I might have a brain tumor (and my ensuing freaking out), it turns out my problem was simply allergies. This time of year is terrible for hay fever. But one treatment with a nasal steroid and most of the symptoms went away--even though I've been taking an oral antihastimine for 25 years.


That's exactly what happened to the lady here at work. The drs diagnosis went from lyme disease to grade 4 brain cancer in like 2 weeks. They were able to remove almost 99% of the tumor and she is reacting well to the chemo/radiation, but there is no remission for this type of cancer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2008)

Can we quit the doom and gloom stories here! It's not helping!



> it turns out my problem was simply allergies. This time of year is terrible for hay fever. But one treatment with a nasal steroid and most of the symptoms went away--even though I've been taking an oral antihastimine for 25 years.


I've always had asthma/allergies issues to it's quite possible. I'll talk to the doc today and get tested for whatever seems appropriate.

It was rainy as could be in the early part of this summer, so that's likely to make bugs and allergies a problem. Plus the extra time I've spent in the woods this summer leaves me more exposed to both.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 3, 2008)

^Any news VTE?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Any news VTE?


He must be ok...temporarily at least since he is posting in all the other threads.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

Most likely not Lyme, which is good. Just a seriously awful viral infection. I feel worse today than yesterday. Might go home early again.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 4, 2008)

Take care, VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

I really want to go home and rest but I don't want to be the newbie who's always missing time for some reason or another.

I was sick one day in July, and missed 3 days when my Dad initially went into the hospital. I'm sure they'd be understanding but I don't want them to think I'm not reliable this early in the game.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2008)

but you also don't want to get any of the sick either.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 4, 2008)

Hang in there. Take some pain reliever, if you haven't already; and get some caffeine in you. Plenty of fluids, too. That will at least be a distraction to your suffering.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 4, 2008)

Tough call. Like Snick said, do you want to be the newb responsible for infecting the office with the plague?

But I guess with most of the contagious things (like chicken pox, etc.), once the symptoms manifest themselves, the spreading phase is over.

Hope it passes quickly for you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my wife. She made a good point. She said even if you don't get much accomplished because you feel rotten, at least you are physically sitting at your desk making a good show of it, and the day is already half over. You're not vomiting today, you don't have a migraine today. Take meds, drink fluids, do whatever just to make it until 4 o'clock. Then go home and sleep until dinner time. No work around the house, no long dog walk, just resting.

Sounded like good advice to me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I just got off the phone with my wife. She made a good point. She said even if you don't get much accomplished because you feel rotten, at least you are physically sitting at your desk making a good show of it, and the day is already half over. You're not vomiting today, you don't have a migraine today. Take meds, drink fluids, do whatever just to make it until 4 o'clock. Then go home and sleep until dinner time. No work around the house, no long dog walk, just resting.
> Sounded like good advice to me.


You heard...



> even if you don't get much accomplished because you feel rotten, at least you are physically sitting at your desk making a good show of it, and the day is already half over. You're not vomiting today, you don't have a migraine today. Take meds, drink fluids, do whatever just to make it until 4 o'clock. Then go home and sleep until dinner time. No work around the house, no long dog walk, just resting.


I heard...



> Stay where you're at...I don't wanna catch that shit from you!


----------



## Melanie11 (Sep 4, 2008)

I woke up sick this morning and I am making it through the day. My husband is a teacher so since school just started he picked something up from the kids and sure enough has passed it on to me.

I am hoping to make it through one more day tomorrow.

Being married to a teacher you get just as sick as a teacher!


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 4, 2008)

Melanie11 said:


> Being married to a teacher you get just as sick as a teacher!


Try being married to an ER nurse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 4, 2008)

chaosiscash said:


> Try being married to an ER nurse.


I think it's a little harder to 'catch' a gunshot wound than it is the flu.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ You've obviously never spent a lot of time in an ER (which is a good thing). You would be amazed at how many people use the ER as their primary care physician (especially here in TN, where instead of Medicare, we have Tenncare). The vast majority of cases they get are actually general illness, as opposed to true emergency care.


----------



## Melanie11 (Sep 5, 2008)

chaosiscash said:


> Try being married to an ER nurse.


Oh yeah that's probably pretty bad!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2008)

Well the double dose of antibiotics has me feeling much better today. But my dog's eyes are getting irritated again.

He had red puffy eyelids and yellow goop coming out of them. I took him to the vet and got some ointment for him, which cleared it right up. After the prescribed week of use, we stopped. (This was Monday) Last night, they were all red and goopy again. Fuck.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 5, 2008)

Rupert probably caught something from you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2008)

^I'm gonna collect up a weekend's worth of eye glop and smear it on your windshield.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 5, 2008)

It'll only complement the bird crap. There's big tree in my yard that I'm often forced to park my car under.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm fighting some sort of cold/flu/allergy? Feel like crap. Took 1/2 Monday, all day yesterday, don't know if I'll make it through today. Sore throat, lots of coughing, light-headedness. This sucks.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 15, 2008)

I feel like crap today. Upset stomach and sore throat. aaaaaaaaaaa khaaa khaa


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2008)

My tummy is off today as well. I don't know what got into me. Maybe something is going around.


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got a lovely nasal drip and just feel like crap. Everyone out on one of our Colorado sites was sick, giving it to one of our managers, who brought it back and gave it to another manager, both of whom passed it on to the rest of us.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Maybe something is going around.


there's alot of stuff going around. Our admin was out for almost a week with cold/flu/congestion stuff. My son came home for the weekend and spent time in the ER getting tested for strep. Negative thank god, but he was definitely a germ carrier. and now I feel like crap. imagine that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2008)

My tummy is queasy and I am dead tired despite getting a good night of sleep. Maybe I am fighting something off. I will definitely curl up on the couch after work for a bit.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 15, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ... curl up on the couch after work for a bit.


Excellent idea!!!


----------



## Enginnneeer (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope you all get feeling better soon. :happy:


----------



## maryannette (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a little better this morning because I got extra sleep last night. Zicam seems to be keeping it from being worse.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2008)

felt pretty good all day yesterday. My voice is getting really raspy. Finally got to bed ~12:30, took some Nyquil and as soon as I lay down the coughing starts. My ribs and back muscles hurt from hacking. Got up late this morning and dragged my ass in the oriface. feel OK but my eyes are really itchy, (rubbing them makes it worse) and I'm light-headed. This sucks.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 16, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> ... and I'm light-headed. This sucks.


Hmmm. There are people who use alcohol and drugs to get that feeling. Maybe it's the Nyquil hangover.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 16, 2008)

mary said:


> Hmmm. There are people who use alcohol and drugs to get that feeling. Maybe it's the Nyquil hangover.


Could be. Nyquil is pretty awesome. It's essentially a cold-drug cocktail.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 21, 2008)

Day one: I have a cold that just beat the living hell out of Nyquil. It was like, "Come on up in here Nyquil...I got something for your ass." Whomp, whomp, whomp. Ass-whipping.

Maybe Nyquil will fare better in round two tomorrow.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a mild cold last week that I thought I had gotten rid of, but NOOOOOOOOO! It has reared its ugly head again and made me miserable.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 22, 2008)

I had the first symptoms of a cold on Sunday, and have been fighting it off since. I've been pounding about 2,00 mg of vitamin C every day, taking ecinachea (sp?), and airborne. Also have been drinking like 6-7 cups of herbal tea. Went to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that I didn't have a sinus infection, and he said it was just a cold. Yea PE Exam on Friday with the remnants of a cold!  :smileyballs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 22, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> I had the first symptoms of a cold on Sunday, and have been fighting it off since. I've been pounding about 2,00 mg of vitamin C every day, taking ecinachea (sp?), and airborne. Also have been drinking like 6-7 cups of herbal tea. Went to the Dr. yesterday to make sure that I didn't have a sinus infection, and he said it was just a cold. Yea PE Exam on Friday with the remnants of a cold!  :smileyballs:


Bummer. Think happy thoughts and maybe the mind over matter will win.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 22, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Bummer. Think happy thoughts and maybe the mind or matter will win.


Feeling much better today, but still making sure that I can get rid of this cold.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 22, 2008)

I had been really lucky so far, staying in side as much as possible and the farmers have been done working for the day before I start my drive home, so I thought I was spared the fall allergy attack...but i was wrong &lt;_&lt; . The next few weeks are going to be annoying.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 28, 2008)

ugh. haven't called in sick to work. thinking about it. filling up on orange juice, chicken and dumplings, halls and sudafed. other people at work called in sick... still think I am too new. hubby is already in bed. I am headed there.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn EG ... hope you are feeling better soon! 

JR


----------



## ktulu (Nov 4, 2008)

let me tell you, puking in an airplane bathroom takes skill, I have come to find out. Seems like I have 24 hour stomach bug....perfect while traveling.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Suck! Sorry to hear that, ktulu. Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2008)

At least my sinus infection has progressed from head down to chest.

Just got reassigned to our site out in Pueblo, CO. The kicker is, I need to figure out how to take 40 hrs sick leave between now and Dec. 1st! Will be heavily frowned upon to take time off out there (the whole reason I'm going out is b/c they're so far behind schedule and aren't going to make hydro in January), but sick leave doesn't carry over like vacation does


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2008)

I think fudgy gave me something thru the internet...

I just ate some pretzels lets see if I can at least not throw them up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2008)

"Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 21, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> "Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel?"


Is that a stink palm reference from Mallrats?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 21, 2008)

I propose that anyone hanging around on this thread move over to the 10K. Let's get that bad boy to 5500 today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is that a stink palm reference from Mallrats?


*WINNER!!!!*



> I propose that anyone hanging around on this thread move over to the 10K. Let's get that bad boy to 5500 today.


I don't like those threads, but to each his own.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2008)

Clerks was on TV last night...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2008)

> Randal Graves: Hey, you know, you and I have something in common - we both eat Chinese. Caitlin Bree: Dick.
> 
> Randal Graves: Exactly.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 21, 2008)

last night the hubby changed to words to the berserker song...

"You get no kiss good night... berserker

You got pukey sick... berserker

I will not get sick... berserker

just to say good night..."

ahhh and I remember at moments like that when I laugh no matter how much like crap I feel, why I married him.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2008)

^ that's awesome


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2008)

Original lyrics were better, mainly because they say 'making fuck', but stuff like that keeps my wife around too. Who despite all the fancy credentials, acts like she is 6.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried telling a fart joke and couldn't make it through without giggling. I'm mentally a sixth grade boy.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess I belong in here too. Got home from work, and on the walk across the driveway from the truck to the house I was just starting to have the thought, "Hey this is the spot that always gets icy in the winter," just before I realized my feet weren't under me any more.

It wouldn't have been too bad except I had my cell phone on my belt at my left hip and I landed squarely on the phone. Now my hip hurts like hell.

Damn winter snuck up on me and got me this time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> It wouldn't have been too bad except I had my cell phone on my belt at my left hip and I landed squarely on the phone. Now my hip hurts like hell.


How did the cell phone fare?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2008)

csb said:


> I tried telling a fart joke and couldn't make it through without giggling. I'm mentally a sixth grade boy.


Forget the joke part, I can't even make it through a toot without giggling.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 22, 2008)

Can anyone?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 22, 2008)

Phone fared fine.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ How's the hip?

What kind of phone? I'm about to be in the market for a new cell phone and durability ranks pretty high on my list of wanted features.


----------



## cement (Nov 22, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> Can anyone?


I was on the third date with my wife, and we are walking through this old neighborhood in queens, past a goup of old men out sitting on the sidewalk. I let loose a huge ripper and indignatly blamed her.

That was a classic.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 22, 2008)

The hip is still sore and my arm is getting sore too--must have fallen on it too.

My phone is a piece of crap--Motorola V170--but it was free. I am seriously thinking about replacing it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I guess I belong in here too. Got home from work, and on the walk across the driveway from the truck to the house I was just starting to have the thought, "Hey this is the spot that always gets icy in the winter," just before I realized my feet weren't under me any more.
> It wouldn't have been too bad except I had my cell phone on my belt at my left hip and I landed squarely on the phone. Now my hip hurts like hell.
> 
> Damn winter snuck up on me and got me this time.


So how does the vacuum cleaner fit into this story??

:lmao: :lmao:

Sorry .. I had to say it since nobody else did .. :joke:

I hope you are on the mend! 

JR


----------



## ktulu (Dec 9, 2008)

damn, will everyone get out of the tunnel?

that's how I feel - like everyone, including me, is stuffed inside a tunnel.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 9, 2008)

That's just weird...


----------



## ktulu (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah. I have so much pressure in my head I feel it may explode at any time.

and my poor little girl has a cold AND double ear infections.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2008)

two awful words...stomach flu

ugh


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 22, 2008)

:GotPics:

:joke:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2008)

Two words:

Swanson dinner


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> :GotPics:
> 
> 
> 
> :joke:


You know, in college if someone said they had a "bowl" it was cause for celebration. Yesterday I had a bowl and it was NOT cause for any celebration.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Came down with a cold over the weekend. Called in sick yesterday, pulling a half-day this morning before picking my parents up at the Eagle County (it is NOT the Vail) Airport. And I have lost my voice. This sux.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2008)

csb said:


> You know, in college if someone said they had a "bowl" it was cause for celebration. Yesterday I had a bowl and it was NOT cause for any celebration.


Yeah, I remeber the 'sick bowl' we had when my sister and I were kids. It was green tupperware.


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Came down with a cold over the weekend. Called in sick yesterday, pulling a half-day this morning before picking my parents up at the Eagle County (it is NOT the Vail) Airport. And I have lost my voice. This sux.


Get better! At least they aren't stuck at DIA in the hull of a burned out plane 



Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, I remeber the 'sick bowl' we had when my sister and I were kids. It was green tupperware.


Mine was always metal. The one this time was metal too. My son had his own tupperware one. We were quite the pair.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2008)

csb said:


> Mine was always metal. The one this time was metal too. My son had his own tupperware one. We were quite the pair.


Yeah, but this time, you don't have the option of saying in a sick, whiny voice, "Mooooom...I was sick," and have her come empty it, and give you saltines and ginger ale.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> And I have lost my voice. This sux.


I couldn't even tell! You don't sound sick.

 Hope you get better soon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2008)

Merry Mary said:


> I couldn't even tell! You don't sound sick.
> 
> Hope you get better soon.


Thanks, Mary. I am the only one in the office right now, which means I'm answering the phone. Great marketing to have someone who lost their voice to answer the phone, huh?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 23, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, but this time, you don't have the option of saying in a sick, whiny voice, "Mooooom...I was sick," and have her come empty it, and give you saltines and ginger ale.


Geez, you guys had "sick bowls"? My parents just made us run for the toilet. And when we didn't make it, I guess they just had to clean up.

I'll have to keep the "sick bowl" concept in mind next time my kids get sick.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 23, 2008)

We had a bucket rather than a bowl, but same idea.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2008)

^ Small plastic trash can. The tradition has been passed along to my son.


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2008)

cripes, day one of christmas vacation and I wake up with a fever and dreams of a plastic trash can. oh well.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope it comes and goes quickly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't believe how ill so many people around me have been this holiday season! hmy:

I am scared - I haven't been hit with whatever is going around .. yet. It scares me that my number just hasn't been punched yet!

Hope you feel better soon cement! 

JR


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have three kids... my oldest goes to preschool a couple of mornings a week... we are all always sick now. I figured out why when I observed the preschooler's gretting ritual: Sneeze on each other, wipe runny nose on sleeves, touch bottom of shoes, hug each other, hug parent.


----------



## Supe (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm amazed that I've been healthy down here with just a few exceptions. Everybody has been sick, and it's probably more the weather than anything. Goes from 70s to 30s seemingly day to day here. Was 72 when I left this morning and its pitch black out still.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> I have three kids... my oldest goes to preschool a couple of mornings a week... we are all always sick now.


That is the part I DON'T miss about having small children.

Well, maybe diapers, too.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2008)

The twins are coming off of formula and switching to whole milk (thank god!), we can't wait until we don't have to buy anymore diapers!!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

bigray76 said:


> The twins are coming off of formula and switching to whole milk (thank god!), we can't wait until we don't have to buy anymore diapers!!!


College is more expensive than diapers.  We just got our older daughter graduated this month. The younger one starts next Fall.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2008)

Short term goals here Mary, we have three college educations and we are not even thinking about weddings and/or grad schools.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh...

...can I still post in here if I feel terrible, but I'm still at work on a Saturday? It is Saturday right? :wacko:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2009)

Holy plop I feel terrible. I puked 5 times yesterday and now my ribs hurt. Nothing like half hour old lasagne backfiring onto the bathroom floor.


----------



## IlliniASU (Feb 19, 2009)

UGH...

I have finally rejoined the land of the living after battling 5 days of the flu. I haven't felt this bad in ages... I couldn't sleep, eat or practically move. What an awful experience. I am glad it is nearing its end.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you're feeling better. I've had influenza twice in my life. Both times kept me down for a long time.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

IlliniASU said:


> UGH...
> I have finally rejoined the land of the living after battling 5 days of the flu. I haven't felt this bad in ages... I couldn't sleep, eat or practically move. What an awful experience. I am glad it is nearing its end.


Thanks for passing it on to me!

I'm feeling marginally better today, at least I can talk a little bit without coughing. I picked up the antibiotics yesterday, but they wouldn't give me my cough medicine with codeine until today. Why, I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> Thanks for passing it on to me!
> I'm feeling marginally better today, at least I can talk a little bit without coughing. I picked up the antibiotics yesterday, but they wouldn't give me my cough medicine with codeine until today. Why, I'm not exactly sure.


2 day waiting period...like for guns.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't help but giggle at the fact that it takes 15 minutes for me to buy handguns in Texas, but a two day waiting period for cough syrup.


----------



## klk (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't buy sudafed here without a prescription. Stupid meth addicts ruin it for everyone. I finally got my allergist to prescribe me a 6x supply for my chronic sinus headaches.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 20, 2009)

I got carded trying to by Nyquil the other day. It really is ridiculous.


----------



## klk (Feb 20, 2009)

I get carded for everything, so I'm used to that. I just hate having to pay a freakin copay to get a prescription for sudafed. In fact, I feel a bad sinus headache coming on now.


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2009)

IlliniASU said:


> UGH...
> I have finally rejoined the land of the living after battling 5 days of the flu. I haven't felt this bad in ages... I couldn't sleep, eat or practically move. What an awful experience. I am glad it is nearing its end.


I got stomped like that once, and have taken the flu shots ever since.

I swear, it was the closest thing to dying.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

Uggggghhhh...my tummy hurts today. And I haven't even had anything sketchy to eat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2009)

I was out yesterday for a severe case of the green apple two step. Must have been a virus because I didn't have anything suspicious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Yeah I made a batch of hot fondue a little while ago myself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 4, 2009)

I feel a bad case of warm weather during golf season coming up on Friday. I think I might have to go "home" and "rest" after noon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Yeah I made a batch of hot fondue a little while ago myself.


We have a swiss recipe for cheese fondue we got while we were in swizterland. we haven't tried it yet though as we can't decide on a fondue pot. Not to mention it will be at least an hours drive to find all the ingredients. Darn small town with no diverseness in culture.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

Melting Pot Restaurant

We've got one of these places right in town here. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure VT was referring to a Fudgey type of fondue.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 4, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Melting Pot Restaurant
> We've got one of these places right in town here. I haven't tried it yet.


This is one of our favorite restaurants, but its kind of a special occasion place, b/c a full meal there can be a little pricey.


----------



## cement (Mar 4, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> We have a swiss recipe for cheese fondue we got while we were in swizterland. we haven't tried it yet though as we can't decide on a fondue pot. Not to mention it will be at least an hours drive to find all the ingredients. Darn small town with no diverseness in culture.


we bought a ceramic cheese fondue pot recently to replace our old cheap one that we gave to our son at college.

fondue pot

It gives a nice even heat so the stuff doesnt burn on the bottom.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Your son has a fondue pot in his dorm?

Sounds pretty sophisticated for the college life!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2009)

No shit. I was doing good to make ramen noodles in my dorm.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> No shit. I was doing good to make ramen noodles in my dorm.


my roommate could make a 3 course meal with just a microwave and microwavable rice cooker.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)

I lived at home for college. That's when I learned how to cook and learned that I love to do so. As I got further along I would make dinner for my folks and me at least once a week. It was good practice for living on my own, plus the chance to slice the hell out of something with a knife was a therapeutic practice after a whole weekend of advanced treatment plant design.


----------



## cement (Mar 4, 2009)

he's in his second year and he's in a 3 br apartment. they have a family type meal once a week and he does fondue for his turn.

I'm actually looking for an electric fondue pot to do lunch at the snow refuge warming hut at the top of arapahoe basin ski area.


----------



## csb (Mar 5, 2009)

Usually I am the considerate person who stays home when I'm sick. I've decided enough with that bullshit. Everyone else comes in and is sitting on huge piles of sick time. I'm here to infect all those mo-fos like they did me. Suck it.

cough


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2009)

Typhoid csb....


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2009)

csb said:


> Usually I am the considerate person who stays home when I'm sick. I've decided enough with that bullshit. Everyone else comes in and is sitting on huge piles of sick time. I'm here to infect all those mo-fos like they did me. Suck it.
> cough


That's exactly what I did. I took out 3 of them, 2 of them subcontracts guys.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2009)

csb said:


> Usually I am the considerate person who stays home when I'm sick. I've decided enough with that bullshit. Everyone else comes in and is sitting on huge piles of sick time. I'm here to infect all those mo-fos like they did me. *Suck it.*


Chlymidia for everyone?


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2009)

If I remember health class right, it's transmitted another way.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2009)

allergies suck. Thought I was slightly better today, so I came into work but a sinus headache has decided start up. :brickwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. I used to have terrible allergies. They have calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> allergies suck. Thought I was slightly better today, so I came into work but a sinus headache has decided start up. :brickwall:


I know what you mean--the last two days have been terrible for me too.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Same here - I have been suffering like I haven't in many, many years. 

JR


----------



## CbusPaul (May 20, 2009)

It's the global warming making the allergies worse this year.


----------



## csb (May 20, 2009)

I must say I'm disappointed...our geographical spread seems wide enough that someone here should have reported swine flu.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate the spring. I'm already on my 3rd allergy attack this year, last year a had a grand total of 2.

Anyone elses throat and area below the chin get itchy after coughing? This week's allergy attack feel's like i've smothered my face with a cat, but I haven't been around one. :wacko:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not been fortunate enough to have my face smothered with a "cat" :eyebrows: but I've been super-congested the past couple of days.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I have not been fortunate enough to have my face smothered with a "cat" :eyebrows: but I've been super-congested the past couple of days.


haha very funny. I am super allergic to cats, the throat starts to close if I'm around them too long.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> haha very funny. I am super allergic to cats, the throat starts to close if I'm around them too long.



I have no use for cats so it would not bother me a bit if you wanted to drown them all. I understand that it's been a bad year for allergies, hope you make it through.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## PE-ness (Jun 17, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I have not been fortunate enough to have my face smothered with a "cat" :eyebrows: but I've been super-congested the past couple of days.


You know, I always get hairs caught in my throat when I do that. Maybe that's snickerd's problem; not the allergies. A hair in the throat will do it every time.

I suggest shaving the cat.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 21, 2009)

I got some hot chilli's in my eye last night. What is worse is that I had my contacts in.

I had flushed my eye for over an hour before the burning stopped. Now, I have an irritated red eye that will be swollen for a few days.

All I can do now is laugh at myself.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 21, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> I got some hot chilli's in my eye last night. What is worse is that I had my contacts in.
> I had flushed my eye for over an hour before the burning stopped. Now, I have an irritated red eye that will be swollen for a few days.
> 
> All I can do now is laugh at myself.


I hope the best for your eye!

Getting toothpaste in your eye is not fun either, but it does stop burning soon.

I use a hydrogen peroxide based cleaner nightly for my contacts, and one morning I accidentally rinsed the lens with that solution right before inserting it into my eye. Ouch. Somehow I opened my eye and got the contact out and rinsed my eye out under the faucet for about 10 minutes. My eye was still red 3 days later.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ Ouch!

Well, all that I can say that I won't be wearing contacts for a while.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2009)

dealing with annoying eye allergies this week. The only parts that are red and bloodshot are those that are exposed. The eyeball under the eyelids are nice and white.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 18, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> dealing with annoying eye allergies this week. The only parts that are red and bloodshot are those that are exposed. The eyeball under the eyelids are nice and white.


you're not alone. I keep rubbing my left eye in the hopes the "itch" will go away but it just gets more red and bloodshot. what a PITA.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope its not the dreaded...pink eye!


----------



## csb (Aug 18, 2009)

Count me in on the allergy party...my lungs aren't working this week


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> you're not alone. I keep rubbing my left eye in the hopes the "itch" will go away but it just gets more red and bloodshot. what a PITA.


Oh the itch...I am quite familar with...which is probably what put me here. The left eye is usually the culprit...if i can resist the urge I'm usually ok, but the itch was too much handle the other day. The right eye, however, I might actually have a real scratch in it. The corner of the tissue brushed the eyeball this weekend. So a double whammy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been lucky this year. I've never been able to pinpoint my allergies. Some years its early spring, others its summer or fall. But I'm generally good for about 2 weeks of mucousy misery at some point during the year. So far I've been in the clear this year, surprising since it has been a VERY wet year here.

My allergies are lessening as I get older. I think part of that is being away from my parents' house. Everytime I go there, my eyes puff up and my asthma really kicks in. They are not the neatest of people and I know there is a mold (or approved equal) problem downstairs. Not to mention they have a flea problem. I dropped my dog off with them when I went on vacation, and came back to find him swarming with fleas and a nasty skin infection on his belly. I was pissed. I hate to do it, but next time its off to the pet motel at Petsmart for him.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2009)

Ughhhh...caught something nasty over the weekend. Feels flu like - achey, tired, head ache, nausea, tummy out of whack. Stayed home from work today. Can't say I'm surprised. Been under a lot of stress lately and I'm sure my system is worn down.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 21, 2009)

Swine flu?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 21, 2009)

My kid came down with the flu last night. My wife's uncle who is a pediatrician said that the way it came on it was probably swine flu, or Type A, H1N1. He was fine at about 5:00 pm last night and by 7:00 he had a 102 fever, wouldn't eat, and was babbling nonsense. Rather scary. Gave him Tylenol through the night to keep the fever down. My wife is taking him to the doctor this morning. My wife's uncle said that he's seeing 15 to 20 new cases a day but the H1N1 strain that's been floating around down here is responding well to Tamiflu if you get it within 12 to 24 hours of showing symptoms.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 21, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Ughhhh...caught something nasty over the weekend. Feels flu like - achey, tired, head ache, nausea, tummy out of whack. Stayed home from work today. Can't say I'm surprised. Been under a lot of stress lately and I'm sure my system is worn down.


He's got the swine flu...send him to quarantine!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> My kid came down with the flu last night. My wife's uncle who is a pediatrician said that the way it came on it was probably swine flu, or Type A, H1N1. He was fine at about 5:00 pm last night and by 7:00 he had a 102 fever, wouldn't eat, and was babbling nonsense. Rather scary. Gave him Tylenol through the night to keep the fever down. My wife is taking him to the doctor this morning. My wife's uncle said that he's seeing 15 to 20 new cases a day but the H1N1 strain that's been floating around down here is responding well to Tamiflu if you get it within 12 to 24 hours of showing symptoms.


Sorry about junior. Hope he's ok.

I don't think I've got the full blown flu, just nasty flu type symptoms. Not sure what my temp is as the battery on the thermometer gave out and I don't feel like schlepping out to get one, though according to my wife's ever so scientific hand against my forehead test, I'm pretty warm. Whatever I got sure ain't much fun.


----------



## klk (Sep 21, 2009)

For you allergy sufferers, here is a nifty little site that lets you find out what allergens are reported in your area.

http://www.aaaai.org/nab/index.cfm?p=pollen

I hope you feel better VT (and your little one chucktown)!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 21, 2009)

The last couple of days of my vacation 2 weeks ago, I had a tweeked back. The back started to get better early last week, but then I took on a nasty cold. I just got over the cold yesterday, and last night, I could hardly sleep because my elbow was hurting. Turns out I now have tendinitis of the Triceps tendon. That is going to make P90X interesting. Today was Back &amp; Biceps, and I definitely phoned it in on a few exercises because I didn't want to make the tendon worse.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2009)

the sinus headache that woke me up at 2:30 this morning is starting to come back.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been coughing for nearly two weeks now, and it's not loosening up at all.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Supe, give it another two weeks and you'll be fine... probably only pneumonia...


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Supe, give it another two weeks and you'll be fine... probably only pneumonia...


The cough is the only symptom, and it's a tight, asthmatic cough. The problem is I can't burn up my sick hours because I need them for my annual full body scan, and the area where I live is so remote that none of the walk-in clinics/doctors offices are open on off-work hours.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Oct 7, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> I got some hot chilli's in my eye last night. What is worse is that I had my contacts in.
> I had flushed my eye for over an hour before the burning stopped. Now, I have an irritated red eye that will be swollen for a few days.
> 
> All I can do now is laugh at myself.


Not done that before, but I once got hot chili on my GF nipple. Don't ask, but let me tell you, IT WAS NOT A GOOD THING. I am basically still living it down.

I really like cooking with fresh peppers, so I use latex gloves now when I am cutting them up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 15, 2009)

^Hot pepper residue on the fun parts in never a good thing. Even if you wash your hands first, it still hurts.

I had to take a leak shortly after roasting and dicing some fresh chilis a couple years ago. I was in agony for a good 15 minutes after the fact. Sometimes its best just to sit on the throne to do that to avoid touching anything.


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2009)

Damnit. I felt the infamous nose/throat tickle last night, and sure enough, yet another full-blown sinus infection. It couldn't have hit me earlier when I went to the doctors office? Now I have no way of getting antibiotics, and I'm stuck driving 6 hours to Virginia Beach and sitting through a wedding on Friday.


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy crap I feel horrible.

Called out sick yesterday. Had no choice. I couldn't even crawl off the bathroom floor until 10:00 am.

A few days ago, MILF's daughter had the pukes and shits. Didn't think anything of it until our trip to VA beach this weekend, when MILF started feeling nauseous during the wedding. Sure enough, she pukes all over the mall parking lot, and continues violently spewing from both ends through the following morning. Naturally, during the last few hours of the drive home, I start feeling a bit queasy...

At 4 am, I run into the bathroom and barf. An hour later, I barf again. An hour later, I barf again, and again, and again... The last barf was so violent, that it actually swirled around the bowl, splashed out from under the seat, and covered both myself, and about 15% of my bathroom.

It finally subsided in the early afternoon, but now I am sore from head to toe, and am so dehydrated that I have the hangover headache from hell.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> Holy crap I feel horrible.
> Called out sick yesterday. Had no choice. I couldn't even crawl off the bathroom floor until 10:00 am.
> 
> A few days ago, MILF's daughter had the pukes and shits. Didn't think anything of it until our trip to VA beach this weekend, when MILF started feeling nauseous during the wedding. Sure enough, she pukes all over the mall parking lot, and continues violently spewing from both ends through the following morning. Naturally, during the last few hours of the drive home, I start feeling a bit queasy...
> ...


aren't kids great?


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> aren't kids great?



*groan*


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Once again, glad I don't have kids!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2009)

> Didn't think anything of it until our trip to VA beach this weekend, when MILF started feeling nauseous during the wedding. Sure enough, she pukes all over the mall parking lot, and continues violently spewing from both ends through the following morning. Naturally, during the last few hours of the drive home, I start feeling a bit queasy...


Are you dating Fudgey's sister?


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Are you dating Fudgey's sister?


Not unless I have unknowingly met Fudgey at some point this past weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, did you meet anyone at the wedding who was more interested in the bathroom than the ballroom?


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

notice anyone sitting backwards in the men's room?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Supe: whatever that bug is... keep it down there.



> when MILF started feeling nauseous during the wedding.


Is there something that you aren't telling us?

oh, and instead of MILF should she be now referred to as MIAF (I am)?


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

No AC Slatering witnessed, and the only one more interested in the bathroom than the ballroom was MIAF.

As for the wedding, no, I haven't eloped. One of MIAF's old friends was getting married at Ft. Eustis, so this weekend's trip doubled as a wedding/pre-birthday party for her daughter at the grandmother's house.

(P.S - I will refer to her as MIAF for technical purposes, though it should be emphasized that I definitely still love to do so.)


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh...I think my husband has the flu.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 10, 2009)

We've had the annual fall cold/sinus infection floating around our house for about a month now. The kids had it first and they had runny noses for about 2 days. Then my wife and I caught it and felt like dog squeeze for the better part of a week. I am still coughing about 10 days later.

Hopefully that means I won't get sick between now and next Tuesday. I'm heading out to Western Kansas for the opening of pheasant season on Friday and will hopefully be blasting innocent little birdies out of the sky by 7:00 on Saturday morning.


----------



## Melanie11 (Nov 10, 2009)

I was in Chicago this past weekend visiting an old friend and she had her 4 year old son with her most of the time we were hanging out during the day. He was pretty sick but she said it was just a cold.

She called me last night to tell me he has swine flu!

I am nervous because I was majorly exposed. Today I am very fatigued and have the beginnings of a sore throat but no fever so I have to just wait and see. Dr. said there is nothing preventative they will do. :shakehead:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2009)

Pigthrax strikes again!


----------



## MGX (Nov 10, 2009)

Had a bad case of chocolate shotgun over the weekend and seriously considered having a friend with swine flu sneeze in my face so I could avoid attending a baby shower.

Thankfully the olfactory assault and vitriol was sufficient to keep me out of harm's way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2010)

I took the skull of a medium sized hound mix at full speed into the side of my knee yesterday, and for good measure got a scratch from a bulldog on the face while I was on the ground following said collision.

My knee is throbbing today.

Does anyone know how you successfully navigate around a crowded dog park on icy ground without hurting something? I haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Does anyone know how you successfully navigate around a crowded dog park on icy ground without hurting something? I haven't figured this out yet.


yes! The trick is, DON'T LIVE IN NEW ENGLAND.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd think you'd better watch out where you fall in a crowded dog park.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Tweaked my knee skiing with my mom yesterday. All is well, just a little sore. I used my one day a week ski pass yesterday, so I'v got at least a week and a half off the slopes...plenty of time to recover.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Tweaked my knee skiing with my mom yesterday. All is well, just a little sore. I used my one day a week ski pass yesterday, so I'v got at least a week and a half off the slopes...plenty of time to recover.


Is that the old man ski pass?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Apparently.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoa! When did you pass 5000 posts?


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

csb said:


> Whoa! When did you pass 5000 posts?


If I had to venture a guess... 8 posts ago.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

HFS...no idea. I spend too much time on here.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

is the one day a week a locals deal? which day?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> is the one day a week a locals deal? which day?


Locals deal? From the Aspen Ski Co? You a very, very funny man! They have a pass this year called the 'Flex Pass'. Anyone can get it. The SkiCo did away with the 2-day a week pass; instead you get the Flex Pass, and if you want to ski more than one day a week, the other days are 1/2 price. Not a bad deal for me. You can ski any day of the week. Weeks run Monday through Sunday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > is the one day a week a locals deal? which day?
> ...


As opposed to what?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


They are closed on Katilsday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


And wouldn't you know that's the only day I'm off work!


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > is the one day a week a locals deal? which day?
> ...


my wife used to have a continuing education conference at Snowmass every year the week after new year's and we would get the 4 day pass they offer for locals. it was awesome.

now they moved the conference to Vail, which kinda sucks IMO.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


The Classic Pass. They still have it, both in 4-day and 7-day form. Too bad it got moved...you could learn me some skiing trix!


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

Vail.

$25 to park, $95 lift ticket, 3 chairlift rides, each with 20 minute lines just to get to decent skiing, most expensive lunch on the planet. then a 5 mile long traverse to get back where you started.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > is the one day a week a locals deal? which day?
> ...


I'm not a skier but I hear tell that the bigger eastern ski areas let you buy a lift pass by the run. For example, say you buy 12 runs and then after two runs you think conditions suck that day or the crowds are too overwhelming and you don't want to hang around, then you can return another day and use up the rest of the ryuns on the ticket. I believe tickets last for the full season. Sounds like a pretty good idea to me. I'd be surprised if the western ski areas didn't adopt a similar system.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

I get a $300 season's pass for Arapahoe Basin. Beat that!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> Vail. $25 to park, $95 lift ticket, 3 chairlift rides, each with 20 minute lines just to get to decent skiing, most expensive lunch on the planet. then a 5 mile long traverse to get back where you started.


For me: $0 to park (in laws live in Snowmass Village, with bus access), season pass already paid for (but daily tix are $96), 2 lift rides to good terrain, no waits (2 minutes at most), 2nd most expensive lunch on the planet. Decent skiing back down to where you started.



MA_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


That is a great idea! I like it.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2010)

Woke up yesterday with a 102.9 F fever. Everything seemed ok when laying down, but as soon as I stood up, all bets were off. Several gallons of water and handfulls of dayquil later, I woke up to a 101.5 fever today. Definately not cool. My eyes still feel like they're going to explode out of my face.

Unfortunately, I shared the same bug with my wife. Hopefully, the baby won't get sick.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2010)

Felt like crap Friday, and it's just getting progressively worse. Can only breathe out of one nostril, throat is scratchy, I can't stand it. I think I've been sick more times since moving to NC than all the years cumulatively that I didn't live here.


----------



## frazil (Feb 9, 2010)

ugh...in the past hour my stomach has started hurting and I've got chills. Last week my son came home sick from school and threw up all over the rug. A friends son had the same stomach bug over the weekend. I hope I'm not getting it too...


----------



## benbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Supe said:


> Felt like crap Friday, and it's just getting progressively worse. Can only breathe out of one nostril, throat is scratchy, I can't stand it. I think I've been sick more times since moving to NC than all the years cumulatively that I didn't live here.


I think when you are living with other people your chances of getting sick go way up. Especially if one of them is a kid.


----------



## frazil (Feb 12, 2010)

frazil said:


> ugh...in the past hour my stomach has started hurting and I've got chills. Last week my son came home sick from school and threw up all over the rug. A friends son had the same stomach bug over the weekend. I hope I'm not getting it too...


holy schmoly! on day 3 of the worst stomach bug _ever_!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

benbo said:


> I think when you are living with other people your chances of getting sick go way up. Especially if one of them is a kid.


I went for several years catching maybe one minor cold per year. That all ended when my son started preschool.



frazil said:


> holy schmoly! on day 3 of the worst stomach bug _ever_!


Three days is a long time to be VTA. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## frazil (Feb 13, 2010)

day 4.

will this ever end?! I'm losing the will to live... Everyone around here has it. It's a bad bug, but most people get it for about 2 days. Both of my kids were over it in about a day. The good news is I think I've almost hit my goal weight!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry you're so sick, Fraz. I hope you are on the way back to good health.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2010)

Ugh, can I still post in here even if I came into work today? I just feel foggy today. Had a scratchy throat yesterday, that's transitioned into a loopy/foggy feeling today, I hope this improves before tomorrow. I'm supposed to be doing a Habitat for Humanity build tomorrow. It would suck to not feel 100% for that or have to skip it entirely. :\


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 19, 2010)

I also just feel a little off today. Tired, not hungry, lethargic, and just generally dumb.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I also just feel...generally dumb.


I feel that way every day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Ugh...just back from having some sort of flu/cold thing here. Yesterday was the first day I sat up since Wednesday. Fever is gone, but I'm still pretty ragged around the edges.


----------



## klk (Feb 23, 2010)

Sometimes people don't realize that the "cold" symptoms they are having this time of year are actually allergy symptoms. Tree pollen is starting to become more prevelant right about now. My mom was telling me that she was coming down with a cold because she had a sore throat, sinus pressure and was sneezing. I told her to take her allergy medicine and the next day she felt fine. Sore throat, sneezing, sinus congestion, and headaches are all symptoms of allergies. You can check out pollen levels in your area here: http://www.aaaai.org/nab/index.cfm?p=pollen

Of course if you had a fever, well then, yeah, you were sick. glad to hear you're feeling a little better Capt'n.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2010)

i didn't need to call in sick this morning, but Mini-snick is already getting sinus headaches. He definitely felt the stormfront that came through last night, so did I for that matter. He has had a mild fever for a few days that comes and goes. But last night while trying to cool him down i rubbed his forehead. when I stopped he grabbed my hand and pulled back it back to his forehead and moved it back and forth, like hey don't stop.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2010)

Allergies out the yin-yang, and was just given three prescriptions for a combination sinus and ear infection. The ear infection is the most painful thing I've had in a long time. Why I showed up for work the past two days is beyond me, though I came in late yesterday.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 10, 2010)

I am feeling like dog squeeze today. I have an ear infection and sinus infection. I am on antibiotics and a steroid but it really stinks to be sick when it's 75 degrees and sunny on a Saturday. We had an awesome day planned too. We were supposed to go ride bikes this morning, go out on the boat this afternoon, and Mrs. Chuck got us steaks for dinner. I'm still in bed and am watching a Deadliest Catch marathon instead.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 10, 2010)

I am fighting off crud between upper respritory infection and stomach stuff that started on Friday. THis is the second night of not much sleep so I called in today. Hopefully I will be okay for tomorrow. I think this may be the 1st time in over year to call in sick except for a dental emergency.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a mild cold all last week while I was in Palau putting on a workshop. Not a huge problem, but definitely took the edge off the fun.

When I got back, I developed a cold sore, which has now grown into the Cold Sore From Hell. Holy crap, these things suck. I've developed a pretty impervious attitude toward public embarassment, but I've been asked "Dude, where has your mouth been?" so many times this week that I am genuinely reluctant to leave the house now.

Why is there so much stigma associated with cold sores? When I was a kid in the 70s, you got them occasionally and didn't think much of them. But after all the herpes STD awareness programs, Saturday Night Live skits, and drug advertizements, it's "guilty until proven innocent" on the STD connection, even though something like 85% of the population carries the non-sexually transmitted version of it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2010)

sinus pressure sucks!!! If I bend over the back of my head starts pounding.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2010)

Bending over followed by a nasty pounding is never a good thing.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2010)

certainly depends on what you're into.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you hear about the guy with herpe on his eyelids?

He was "looking for love in all the wrong places."


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Did you hear about the guy with herpe on his eyelids?
> He was "looking for love in all the wrong places."


:lmao:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> certainly depends on what you're into.


I now mentally append "says the guy that posted the Human Centipede" to all of your posts now. It's amazing how often it is appropriate.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been dealing with an earache from hell since wednesday night. Slept all day thursday poping tylenol hoping i could at least function for the drive to chicago for a wedding this past weekend. It was managable popping pills every 4 hrs. saturday I thought is slightly better but still popping the pills. Make it through the wedding and reception just fine only to find out when time for bed that i could not laydown. Just the act of laying down started a throbbing pain over the entire back right quarter of my head. Barely got any sleep. I bought ear drops sunday before the drive home and now my ear has been doing nothing but draining since then. The only plus was I was able to sleep last night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ear infections suck!...well actually they drain but you know what I mean.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2010)

still can't hear out of my right ear, but at least the pain and drainage is gone.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm running at about 75 to 80 percent today. Recovering from a migrane from last night. The blind spot/dizziness is gone, but I've still got a slight headache. But, like the trooper I am, I'm here at work. Joy.


----------



## frazil (Sep 7, 2010)

UGH!! I've got a wicked head cold, totally stuffed up and sore throat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 7, 2010)

frazil said:


> UGH!! I've got a wicked head cold, totally stuffed up and sore throat.


those are never fun. hope it clears up soon


----------



## Sschell (Sep 7, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > certainly depends on what you're into.
> ...


somehow I missed this until today... I LOLed.

Perhaps a signature modification is in order.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ awesome


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 9, 2010)

So my wife and I got this nasty stomach bug last night. I won't go into her experience, but mine was unbearable. My body initiated Code Red full body evacuation. Over the course of 6 hours, I lost 7 pounds. Today has been absolutely miserable, but thank God my parents live on the other side of town. My mom was over here before dawn and took care of us both AS WELL AS her 8 month old grandson. I hope tomorrow is better than today.


----------



## Paul S (Sep 10, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> So my wife and I got this nasty stomach bug last night. I won't go into her experience, but mine was unbearable. My body initiated Code Red full body evacuation. Over the course of 6 hours, I lost 7 pounds. Today has been absolutely miserable, but thank God my parents live on the other side of town. My mom was over here before dawn and took care of us both AS WELL AS her 8 month old grandson. I hope tomorrow is better than today.



Ah yes, what I remember as the "12 hour 10 pound purge." The worst part was you really needed 2 toilets at the same time since a bucket didn't cut it.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 12, 2010)

My family has gone through a stomach thing over the past month that I consider much worse than a 12 hour purge. Each of us has gotten it at a different time, and it lasts about a week. It starts with stomach pain and then either you vomit or, if you're an adult and you can hold the vomit back, you get diarrhea. Then it kind of fades, but doesn't completely go away. So for the rest of the week (a full 7 days), you feel nauseous and crappy and get stomach pains and you start to wonder if something is really wrong with you. And then it stops.

I lost a permanent 5 pounds from it, though, so I guess that's the upside.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2010)

Big time head cold, sore throat, and a little fever today. Can't stop sweating. Blecch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Big time head cold, sore throat, and a little fever today. Can't stop sweating. Blecch.


I know the feeling. I came down with a pretty bad cold on Thursday, and I haven't shaken it yet. I pretty much powered through the weekend on a combination of cold medicine and booze. But I was motivated to feel better on the weekend since I was still on vacation. Being at work makes me feel worse.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2010)

had a sinus headache this morning that has subsided nicely as the day progressed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2010)

having difficulty breathing normalling this morning thanks to my allergies.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 12, 2010)

I dislocated my shoulder last night; it does not feel good today.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 12, 2010)

Rub some 'tussin on it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I dislocated my shoulder last night; it does not feel good today.


ouch


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2010)

The only thing that hurts worse than dislocating it is resetting it...

All I've got hurting right now out of the ordinary are my ribs. When the wagon is on the trailer, you can't open the door, so I have to go through the window nascar style, and twisted the wrong way on Saturday.

It's barely even fall though, and my allergies are already tearing me a new one.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> The only thing that hurts worse than dislocating it is resetting it...


I've never had an issue with that. Mine only pops out when my arm is in certain positions (usually over my head) and it pops back into place on it's own almost as soon as I lower my arm. That process is pretty quick, and while it is uncomfortable it doesn't hurt much. What sucks is the next few days when my shoulder is sore and I just can't seem to find a comfortable position for my arm. It'll go away after a day or two. Until then I just have a dull aching reminder that I was being stupid.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2010)

I spent a whopping two hours at the doctor's office for my annual physical, and sure enough, I'm sick today! Stuffy nose, sore throat, I can't win...


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2010)

I caught that one, too. But not from the Dr.'s - from my family. I can't believe I held it off as long as I did, but you just can't escape the crud, when everyone living under your roof has it.

Ugghh. This is the kind where your eyes water uncontrollably. I hate that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I caught that one, too. But not from the Dr.'s - from my family. I can't believe I held it off as long as I did, but you just can't escape the crud, when everyone living under your roof has it.
> Ugghh. This is the kind where your eyes water uncontrollably. I hate that.


welcome to my life from mid-september to thanksgiving.


----------



## frazil (Oct 23, 2010)

I just sliced my thumb open on the food processor.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 23, 2010)

Need stitches?


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2010)

Everything I'm on lately has given me the worst cotton mouth ever.


----------



## frazil (Oct 24, 2010)

no I don't need stitches. my mom tried to convince me to go to the ER, but I hate going to there. It's probably going to be an ugly scar, but the bleeding stopped pretty fast.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2010)

Yikes! Glad it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 24, 2010)

Try superglue! The stuff was originally invented as a liquid suture. I've used it (accidentally) to seal a pretty decent gash in my thumb.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 25, 2010)

Ugh. Got the bodily purges Friday morning. Missed the fair. Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Made the unwise decision to mow the lawn Saturday so mr snick could work on the the bathroom...i paid royalling sunday for it. broke down and bought allergy/sinus stuff...wow they must put a stimulant in that stuff to make it non-drowsy. It took forever to fall asleep last night.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2010)

I got a rotten night of sleep last night too. We busted out the fleece sheets since its getting cooler, which are a lot warmer than your standard cotton sheets. I spent most of the night sticking out this foot, or pulling one of the blankets off my shoulders, etc. and couldn't get comfy. I was always the wrong temperature.


----------



## picusld (Oct 25, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Made the unwise decision to mow the lawn Saturday so mr snick could work on the the bathroom...i paid royalling sunday for it. broke down and bought allergy/sinus stuff...wow they must put a stimulant in that stuff to make it non-drowsy. It took forever to fall asleep last night.


The clariton 12 hr should come with a major disclaimer as to your functionallity after taking it, but man does that stuff work...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2010)

My throat is so sore and swollen today that my ears hurt... :hung-037: :true:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2010)

that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My throat is so sore and swollen today that my ears hurt... :hung-037: :true:


You must have caught that from me via the intarwebs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2010)

I kinda wish someone would amputate me from the neck up...ain't much up there anyway.

I was cleaning out a garage last weekend and moving stuff that had been there 25 years. The mold and dust that got kicked up made my eyes burn and my skin itch, I thought my throat was just irritated from that too. Held off seeing the doc for longer than I should have and am paying for it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2010)

And I'm up really early on Sunday because I slept all afternoon and night. Fun!


----------



## Supe (Dec 27, 2010)

My frickin' foot is killing me!

Was on the computer the other night and my leg fell asleep. I stood up to walk it off, and thought I was flatfooted. Apparently, I was wrong, because the side of my foot was actually touching the ground when I went to put my weight on it. End result, my foot rolled underneath my body, and I went down like a ton of bricks. Outside of my foot is all swollen and bruised now, and it hurts like hell to walk on it!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Supe said:


> My frickin' foot is killing me!
> 
> Was on the computer the other night and my leg fell asleep. I stood up to walk it off, and thought I was flatfooted. Apparently, I was wrong, because the side of my foot was actually touching the ground when I went to put my weight on it. End result, my foot rolled underneath my body, and I went down like a ton of bricks. Outside of my foot is all swollen and bruised now, and it hurts like hell to walk on it!


my MIL did that two yrs ago on xmas eve. she ended up with a few broken bones in her foot. combined with her osteoperosis, it took a full yr to heal. She was at a point she had a minielectrothepary machine to hook up to her foot.


----------



## Supe (Dec 27, 2010)

It doesn't feel like anything is broken. It's fine when I stand with the weight on my heel, but as soon as the toes bend when I'm in stride and the muscle starts to stretch, I'm seeing stars.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.


Ouch! I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.


sounds painful.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.


"Ski fall"...yeah right. Trying to cover up for an embarrassing masturbation accident, I see.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.
> ...


I landed with all my weight on my right elbow, my chest took a jolt and I felt a distinct pop. Hurt like hell but didn't keep me on the sidelines. I'm paying for a week of playing outside with a torn muscle right now.



snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.
> ...


It is! Luckily it's my right side and I'm left handed. It hurts to lift anything heavier than a can of soup in my right hand.



wilheldp_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Torn pectoral and intercostal muscles from a ski fall last week. Ugh.
> ...


Not this time. But I do have everyone in the office convinced the wrist brace I'm wearing is from carpal tunnel from too much AutoCAD... :jerkit:


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2011)

Foot is still messed up. Still shuffling around like a troll. If it doesn't get better by the end of the week, off to the doctor I go.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 9, 2011)

house full of sickie here. mr snick has a cold and minisnick has been throwing up every several hours since the middle of the night.

hopefully i don't catch either one


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 9, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> house full of sickie here. mr snick has a cold and minisnick has been throwing up every several hours since the middle of the night.
> hopefully i don't catch either one


I hope not too, snick, but the odds are against you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2011)

> minisnick has been throwing up every several hours since the middle of the night.
> hopefully i don't catch either one


Didn't you rave about your special method of catching mini-snick's offerings at one point?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 9, 2011)

My husband and I have both been sick with a cold for several days. It's rare that we are sick at the same time. I'm getting better, but he's still pretty sick. YUK!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2011)

minisnick is still under the weather. Goes through phases, super happy go lucky playing and laughing, then crabby crying, hold me mommy but I don't want to go to sleep.

He just finally went down for his nap.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I'm coming down with a combination of what the two men in my house had this weekend.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2011)

Junior is sick and booger encrusted. I pray I don't get what she has.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2011)

The sinus pressure in my head is so much that my teeth now hurt.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

^ Perhaps a decompressive craniectomy would help?


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> The sinus pressure in my head is so much that my teeth now hurt.



That sucks. I've been without a sinus infection for a couple months now, knock on wood. I have a feeling once the weather starts warming up again, it'll hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Perhaps a *decompressive craniectomy* would help?


AKA the netti pot


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Perhaps a *decompressive craniectomy* would help?
> ...


nope never in a millions years. the nose is a liquid out only


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...



You say that, but only because you've never experienced the relief that is the NeilMed Sinus Rinse!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 18, 2011)

^What took you so long?


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I think I'm coming down with a combination of what the two men in my house had this weekend.


I have had something bad for the past week. I lost my voice the past two days, and no fever today. I had 3 projects due during this time, so mostly worked from the house.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I think I'm coming down with a combination of what the two men in my house had this weekend.


A hangover after watching the Bears game + a loaded diaper. Sounds ugly.

Hell, on the way back from the Pats game I was wishing for a hangover and felt like someone emptied a diaper on my head.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2011)

sinus pressure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2011)

X2. On day 2, I called my old family doctor and had him call me in a Z-Pack, so I'm on day three of the antibiotic regimen. Sure doesn't seem to be helping. Not coughing much, but when I do, it's deep and riddled with lung butter. My allergies and asthma have started flaring up with the warmer weather though, so I've expected it was coming.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 16, 2011)

lung butter... :lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 17, 2011)

Musta ate something funny...I've been back and forth to the men's room so many times this morning that I'm wearing out the carpet in the hall.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got the worst earache that I've ever had I think. It started around 8 tonight and here I sit at 15 til 1 still not able to sleep. Man I hope this goes away!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 22, 2011)

Earache? Earache my eye!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Earache? Earache my eye!


How'd you like a buttache?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2011)

I went sledding for about 4 hours yesterday afternoon. Couple inches of fresh stuff on top of real hard ice. There's an earthen dam with your typical +/- 12:5 slope in a park nearby.

I caught some air and then face planted on the sled at one point. My chin is 4 colors and bigger than Leno's at this point. It also looks like someone took a baseball bat to my shins. And the left side of my face is a little swollen where the jaw meets the skull next to my ear.

Had a hell of a lot of fun though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2011)

wow, when they say driving after getting your eyes dialated is a bad idea, they really mean it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2011)

Did that a couple weeks ago on a bright day with fresh snow on the ground. the 5 minute walk from the doc's office to my car was pure agony since I left my shades in the car. Everything looked like an overexposed photograph.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 22, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Earache? Earache my eye!
> ...


What are you gonna do, tickle me?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Did that a couple weeks ago on a bright day with fresh snow on the ground. the 5 minute walk from the doc's office to my car was pure agony since I left my shades in the car. Everything looked like an overexposed photograph.


just the light in office was making my eyes water...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Tickle you? Tickle you? I'll show you.....

My momma talkin' to me tryin' to tell me how to live

But I don't listen to her 'cause my head is like a sieve

My daddy, he disowned me 'cause I wear my sister's clothes

He caught me in the bathroom with a pair of pantyhose

My basketball coach, he done kicked me off the team

For wearin' high-heel sneakers and actin' like a queen

The world's comin' to an end, I don't even care

As long as I can have a limo and my orange hair

And it don't bother me if people think I'm "funny"

'Cause I'm a big rock star and I'm makin' lots of money

money, money, money, money, money, money

Ahhh! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...

I'm so bloody rich! Ha ha ha ha

I own apartment buildings and shopping centers! Ha ha ha ha

And I only know three chords! Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey, Margaret. Sit up straight and stop acting like a gd idiot.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hey, Margaret. Sit up straight and stop acting like a gd idiot.


that looks like your grandfather eating ice cream.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2011)

poor little guy. a double ear infection.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2011)

oh my the muscles...since there was standing water in the ditch between the houses, i decided to try making some improvements to the ditch and get immediate results on the work. Hands, arms, back, abs, all sore this morning...

I got about half of it looking decent. Its at least flowing now. I need to raid our clay borrow source for the second half.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I feel like pure-T shit. I hope i feel better tomorrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

hope you feel better ble!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot how bad strep throat is. I can barely swallow. I hope these antibiotics work quick.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 29, 2011)

lovely...drove through tilling dust on the way here and got put in a room on the same floor as drywall remodeling going on...my allergies are acting up


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2011)

Wish I could have called in sick. Caught the bug from mini-MS and I feel like doodie. Nose all stopped up, eyes watering and whatnot. May leave at noonish after my last meeting.


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I feel like doodie.



don't fight it man!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

the pressure... :brickwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> the pressure... :brickwall:


Mm ba ba de

Um bum ba de

Um bu bu bum da de

Pressure pushing down on me

Pressing down on you no man ask for

Under pressure - that burns a building down

Splits a family in two

Puts people on streets

Um ba ba be

Um ba ba be

De day da

Ee day da - that's o.k.

It's the terror of knowing

What this world is about

Watching some good friends

Screaming 'Let me out'

Pray tomorrow - gets me higher

Pressure on people - people on streets

Day day de mm hm

Da da da ba ba

O.k.

Chippin' around - kick my brains around the floor

These are the days it never rains but it pours

Ee do ba be

Ee da ba ba ba

Um bo bo

Be lap

People on streets - ee da de da de

People on streets - ee da de da de da de da

It's the terror of knowing

What this world is about

Watching some good friends

Screaming 'Let me out'

Pray tomorrow - gets me higher high high

Pressure on people - people on streets

Turned away from it all like a blind man

Sat on a fence but it don't work

Keep coming up with love

but it's so slashed and torn

Why - why - why ?

Love love love love love

Insanity laughs under pressure we're cracking

Can't we give ourselves one more chance

Why can't we give love that one more chance

Why can't we give love give love give love give love

give love give love give love give love give love

'Cause love's such an old fashioned word

And love dares you to care for

The people on the edge of the night

And love dares you to change our way of

Caring about ourselves

This is our last dance

This is ourselves

Under pressure

Under pressure

Pressure


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> the pressure... :brickwall:


To quote Einhorn/Finkle fro Ace Vetura, "What would you know about PRESSURE!!"

"Laces OUT Dan..."


----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, my allergies transformed themselves into a raging sinus infection, asthma, and an unbearably sore throat. MIAF has the same. Last night screaming session on the phone didn't help my throat any, either.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2011)

ok so either this sinus medicine isn't working or else the pressure headache got SOO bad that it just taking the edge off and I would have been 100x worse not having taken the meds in the first place


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2011)

hacky up a lung this morning...they were cutting the grass along the highway yesterday and farmers were tilling all along the strech I was driving.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 20, 2011)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2011)

the grants farm visit is finally catching up to me...darn allergies. Cats are almost immediate reaction but the other furry animals there is a couple day lag in the major symptoms/annoyances/utter miserableness


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2011)

My allergies have been whoopin my ass since I moved to the new house. It's a combination of all the cleaning supplies used to clean-out the old house, the dust kicked up during the move, the fact that the new house is in a construction zone (yes, I know, I work construction too), plus the new house is only a couple hundred feet from weed-infested, dried out open-space.

My problem isn't the snot, it's the nasal swelling. My sinuses will get so swollen that any trace of mucus will shut them down, and no amount of nose blowing or NeilMed Sinus Rinse (yes, I have one of these too) seem to work. I finally found a medicine that seems to help: Aleve-D Sinus &amp; headache.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 6, 2011)

Dex on a Friday night:


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


>


That's been me the past several days. Junior brought home a cold, and while my sinuses have cleared, it's manifested itself as a rather nasty cough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 7, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dex on a Friday night:


Now why did you have to post my facebook profile pic here?


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, I still feel like shit.

Went to the ER Tuesday night, massive asthma attack, coughing fits, just couldn't breathe. This was after already being on steroids and some cough suppressant pills that didn't work worth a damn. Went in at 7:30 PM, didn't leave until 4:00 in the F'ING morning. I received MAYBE 20 minutes of actual treatment during that time, all for them to send me out with some antibiotics and stronger cough suppressant, and a diagnosis of "well, it's really bizarre that there isn't any fluid in your lungs, but we're pretty sure you have some sort of bacterial upper respiratory infection."

So, I get to enjoy two cough suppressants, more steroids, more inhalers, some antibiotics, and pray this stuff goes away in a hurry. Trying to move around or concentrate when you're sitting and panting like a dog really doesn't help.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn, that sucks Supe. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry you're not feeling well. Allergies, maybe? Too wet=mold, too dry = dust...maybe some time in a plastic bubble?

It's never easy to rest in the hospital. Get better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 14, 2011)

ER's suck. Unless it's truly a life/death emergency they take their time getting to you. I think they hope you heal while you're waiting so they don't need to do anything.

Supe: I hope you breathe easier soon.


----------



## Supe (Sep 14, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well. Allergies, maybe? Too wet=mold, too dry = dust...maybe some time in a plastic bubble?
> It's never easy to rest in the hospital. Get better soon.



I typically get a sinus infection with the weather swings due to seasonal allergies. In the past they'd always been manageable, but this time, Junior came home with something from school (as soon as it started up again), and it went from my sinuses straight to my lungs in less than 48 hours. Felt like a sinus infection, but ended up not being one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 14, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> ER's suck.


My Dad and Uncle were in the ER when a guy had a heart attack. They told the nurse he needed a doctor, and none came. Guy died, and sat there dead for a while before anyone checked on him.

After that, Dad called us all together and told us never to go to the ER. Call an ambulance.


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely loosening up, but a lot more blood in the sputum than I feel comfortable with. I'm hoping it's just the remnants of the infection. Lung capacity is going up though, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 3, 2011)

Feel like dog ass this morning. Sore throat and runny / stuffy nose, even after DayQuil. Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 3, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Feel like dog ass this morning. Sore throat and runny / stuffy nose, even after DayQuil. Should have stayed in bed.


I've been going through that for about a week now, in addition to my back being tweaked again. Add in a shitty Monday to that and I'd much rather be somewhere other than work.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 4, 2011)

Still feel like dog ass. Carry on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> ER's suck. Unless it's truly a life/death emergency they take their time getting to you.


Coming from someone who has multiple family members working in a hospital (including a ER charge nurse): If you really want to be seen right away, all you have to do is complain of chest pain and difficulty breathing. Granted, it will end up pissing off the staff after they realize you're not having a heart attack and most likely generate a TON of extra expensive tests that they will find a way to disqualify your insurance from paying for, but at least you'll be seen quickly.

Honestly, the reason most ER's suck is because "emergency room" is spanish for "free clinic to treat anything from a hang nail to a sniffle for anyone who doesn't have insurance." If I had a nickel for every story my family would tell me about people coming in for treatment for something that has been bothering them for weeks but suddenly became an issue tonight at 3am, I would definintely have "fatty money".


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ER's suck. Unless it's truly a life/death emergency they take their time getting to you.
> ...



Dex, I did just that and walked in gasping/beat red in the face - still sat there for hours on end (with blood pressure in the 170/something range).


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2011)

so capt is right



> After that, Dad called us all together and told us never to go to the ER. Call an ambulance.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 10, 2011)

Ughhhh...

...woke up with a stomach bug yesterday. Just drinking water to quickly would make everything come back up. I'm feeling a ton better today, but I'm still not good enough to go into the office and I still haven't eaten anything since dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a stomach bug late Sunday &amp; Monday, had a sore throat but was otherwise OK for most of Tuesday, then got hammered Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday - I couldn't even get out of bed Wed; my entire right side hurt. Left side felt fine though, which is weird - I think I might have pneumonia in one lobe of my lungs, not both like I usually get. Could barely talk yesterday.

And of course I'm at work today because everyone else is out of the office.

And I'm going through caffeine withdrawals, since I haven't had a caffeinated beverage since Sunday evening.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry. Feel better Karen and drink a red bull or something. Tomorrow is Friday, rest over the weekend if you can...


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 21, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Sorry. Feel better Karen and drink a red bull or something. Tomorrow is Friday, rest over the weekend if you can...


Hah! Over the weekend I get to catch up on my work. As for red bull, they're nasty. I've decided to just ride the headaches out, since I'm past the worst of them - I've actually been trying to quit caffeine for a while, but it's hard to do. Must have sugar water!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2011)

^Caffeine makes my skin crawl, I'm real sensitive to it.

Yet it's great for a migraine.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 21, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Caffeine makes my skin crawl, I'm real sensitive to it.
> 
> Yet it's great for a migraine.


Actually, it isn't. Not really. Migraines are expansion of blood vessels; caffeine actually makes that worse. The reason it's used in medicines is that it also increases absorption rates significantly; you can take a higher dose in less time while the brain is on caffeine, allowing the brief spike of swelling to quickly shrink. That's why migraines get marginally worse right before they fade.

At least, that's how my neurologist explained it to me when I was 14 and starting to have frequent migraines. She'd handed me a sheet of things to avoid (including caffeinated beverages) and a prescription for Cafrecot; I got curious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2011)

The things you learn on an engineering forum...

Interesting.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 21, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> The things you learn on an engineering forum...
> 
> Interesting.


A friend once called me "The Fount of Mostly Useless Information".

But no, really. My family is split down the middle between medical and construction professions, so I know enough about medicine that I make a terrible patient - I want explanations and descriptions about everything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2011)

Shoot me.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ wow VT, still? you gotta cough this crud out! Hope you feel better...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2011)

Jut had x-rays to see if there is fluid in my lungs. If so, I'm probably spending the weekend in a backless dress with a free IV.

I'm asthmatic to start with, but I can barely breahte today.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 2, 2011)

I was a little worried when you said it was in your chest... feel better soon!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 27, 2011)

My head hurts.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 27, 2011)

My throat hurts. That was a wonderful way to wake up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2011)

if my allergies act as usual...i should be miserable tomorrow. I got the lovely opportunity to be around both cats and a dog this weekend...yea me.


----------



## Supe (Dec 27, 2011)

Ugh. Junior brought home a nasty cold from the neighbor's demon child. So of course, the day prior to X-mas to present, we have both been sneezing, wheezing, balls of mucus. Partnered with the fact the GF's mother has a dog and the entire house is covered in fur, and it has not been a very jolly vacation thus far.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2012)

Lung butter for sale, in case anyone is looking for some. "Brown" is on the store shelves. "Green" should be available in the next day or so.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone have any ibuprofen they can teleport to me? I have had this stupid headache/sinus issue for probably a month.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2012)

I got a Sam's bottle (500 pills) of ibuprofen sitting on my desk from the last time I threw my back out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2012)

How close you you Wilheld to the bridge that the boat took out yesterday?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> How close you you Wilheld to the bridge that the boat took out yesterday?


Obviously not close enough to hear it (or hear about it). Was it in Louisville?

EDIT: Just found the story. I live about 215 miles away from that bridge. It was in southwest Kentucky, near Paducah.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^ Damn, my parents have a house in Mayfield (~20 miles south). Surprised they didn't say anything about it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 14, 2012)

2nd cold in the past 3 weeks.

Damn! Better be gone before vacation in 2 weeks. Must infect entire family now to get it gone before we leave.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^ I suggest licking each of the doorknobs in the house. That should do it...


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 15, 2012)

What about usign his toothbrush before he does.

Poor devil, he thought he could trust us!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 15, 2012)

Also on my second cold in three weeks, and at work. This sucks. I am drinking hot water.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2012)

head ache, cough, sore throat and a stuffy nose... hmmmm, I am pretty sure that all symptons are related to the stuffy nose and I think that I will spend a bit of time in bed with a bottle of nyquil or something simlar today.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 20, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Also on my second cold in three weeks, and at work. This sucks. I am drinking hot water.


Going to work sick is why people repeatedly get multiple colds in the 1st place. Take the sick days - your job is not life or death to the client or you boss.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 20, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> head ache, cough, sore throat and a stuffy nose... hmmmm, I am pretty sure that all symptons are related to the stuffy nose and I think that I will spend a bit of time in bed with a bottle of nyquil or something simlar today.


I get to spend today. . . working! Wooohoo! I was really confused all morning as I got ready why there weren't any DJs on the radio, and then driving in another radio station had a fill in DJ and the school was closed and it finally dawned on me that it's a 'holiday' for the gov't types. And DJs apparently.

Enjoy your cushy gov't jobs while the rest of us work hard! oking:


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Also on my second cold in three weeks, and at work. This sucks. I am drinking hot water.
> ...


I would, but I don't get sick days. And I would've taken Friday off, but we had a shareholder's meeting with votes...so that's why I was working...usually, I try to have more consideration for my coworkers about passing around my germs.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > head ache, cough, sore throat and a stuffy nose... hmmmm, I am pretty sure that all symptons are related to the stuffy nose and I think that I will spend a bit of time in bed with a bottle of nyquil or something simlar today.
> ...


Don't forget bank employees.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > head ache, cough, sore throat and a stuffy nose... hmmmm, I am pretty sure that all symptons are related to the stuffy nose and I think that I will spend a bit of time in bed with a bottle of nyquil or something simlar today.
> ...


Hey, some of us govt employees still have to work today too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2012)

envirotex said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


And what would happen if you physically couldn't make it in to work? Someone would cover for you if something really needed to get done. Everyone gets "sick" days, it just depends on what the company's definition of that is.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


True. At my company, sick days are just taken out of the PTO bank. However, a majority of the employees apparently value their PTO for vaca, as most come to work sick and suffer, sniffle and spread. I guess it's good for the immune systems of the masses.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 20, 2012)

I get neither sick days, vacation days, holiday pay, or any other type of PTO. If I'm not at work, I don't get paid, simple as that. Makes decision making a lot easier.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2012)

I can count on one hand the amount of days I've stayed home sick since college. I just don't seem to get sick. Worst case for me is a scratchy throat and some sniffles.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2012)

I am also like chaos...If I'm not there it's not getting done, no one else is working on it; it's just me. I am basically an independent contractor; I work under the umbrella of a corporation for health insurance and what amounts to timesharing of overhead expenses like IT, office space, insurance, and sometimes technical assistants.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I can count on one hand the amount of days I've stayed home sick since college. I just don't seem to get sick. Worst case for me is a scratchy throat and some sniffles.


Same here :thumbs: . I've been with my current employer for 5+ years and in that time I took 1 sick day which turned out to be more of personal day as I wasn't sick and needed to take of some things on the home front.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2012)

I generally use my leave time to also take care of things at the home front... but I have 4+weeks a year (sick and vaca, it don't make a difference)... I call in anytime there is bodily fluids involved.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2012)

therein lies a fundamental problem with PTO. The company combines "sick" time and "vacation" time, they are not giving out more vacation time. "sick" time should be used when you are sick.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to get 2 weeks of "sick" time and 2 weeks of "vacation" time under the old system. We had the option to join the PTO system where we earn 22 days off + 2days of "extended sick" time (extended sick can only be used after 3 consecutive regular PTO days + doctor's note).

PTO system works alot better for those of us who don't use/need sick time off.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2012)

Sick time for us is an honor system. We're small enough not to require an official HR policy. I think I've been sick maybe 5 days in the last 8 years. Since I work mostly from home, I have to be pretty damn sick (On Purge) before I take time off for it.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 20, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> therein lies a fundamental problem with PTO. The company combines "sick" time and "vacation" time, they are not giving out more vacation time. "sick" time should be used when you are sick.


Agreed, but the majority at my work don't want to burn into their bank, so they come to work and suffer. My previous employer had an honor system on sickness, in retrospect, seems better for both parties.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 20, 2012)

I never used to get sick until our son started daycare. he brings home all kinds of germs and shares with Daddy


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2012)

I went to a twice a year base meeting where the general praised six people who had worked there thirty years and never taken a day of sick leave. Guy next to me leaned over and said, "Those are the dumbest people on the base."


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2012)

Heading to the doctors at the request of my boss...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck!

To be honest, I'm not feeling so hot today either.


----------



## Supe (Feb 21, 2012)

I feel like shit. Definite sinus infection coming on, throat is all scratchy and raspy.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 21, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I went to a twice a year base meeting where the general praised six people who had worked there thirty years and never taken a day of sick leave. Guy next to me leaned over and said, "Those are the dumbest people on the base."


Just imagine the sick time caused to others by those few individuals being praised!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2012)

felt horrible this weekend. better today but not quite 100%


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess when they tel you to take antibiotics with food, you should have more than two pieces of bread. Stomach sounds seismically active.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^ I get that same feeling after eating at Taco Bell...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2012)

Antibiotics and I am going back home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I guess when they tel you to take antibiotics with food, you should have more than two pieces of bread. Stomach sounds seismically active.


I know what you mean. Antibiotics and advil I have to eat with more than just little food or I feel it.

If I hadn't had a stupid conf call this morning...which the lawyer was a no show, I would have likely have stayed home to get back to 100%.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 21, 2012)

I should call home sick with the excuse that I'm drowing due to the sh*t storm that fell on me yesterday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the infirmary thread made me sick. Either that, or getting drunk two nights in a row and getting very little sleep last weekend.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like another day in bed... kinda getting a little more than annoying right now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2012)

Holy mother of sinus infections. My head is going to explode, my eyes are on fire, and there are colors coming from my nose I never knew possible.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 22, 2012)

^^ Gross

I worked from home yesterday. My throat was scratchy and I felt pretty run down. I had to come in to the office today to get a few things done but I'm hoping to get out of here early. Today I added a stuffy nose and a cough to my list of symptoms. Advil Cold &amp; Sinus knocked it out for me though. All three kids (including the 3 month old) have had it and they don't seem to skip a beat. They had mild coughs and runny noses this past weekend. I get knocked on my ass for 3 days. I wish I was as resilient as they are.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2012)

I must be on the road to feeling better.... there isn't enough food in the house right now to make me happy.


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I must be on the road to feeling better.... there isn't enough food in the house right now to make me happy.


X2 on the food. Dinner last night was a tablespoon of peanut butter dipped into a jar of grape jelly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 23, 2012)

home today. Basically got no sleep last night. I was coughing anytime I even layed down slightly. Once the cough fits subsided after 1, minisnick got up shortly thereafter so I was still up until about 2 hrs before the alarm...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 23, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I've been up since 4:30 this morning. My wife gets up then to get ready for work, and for some reason she was refusing to acknowledge her alarm (let alone hit snooze). She then had the nerve to get mad at me for hitting snooze for her because I woke her up in the process. For the rest of the morning she was doing everything she could to be as loud as possible until she left.

I get to return the favor tomorrow when I get up at 5:30 on her "sleep-in" day...


----------



## pbrme (Feb 23, 2012)

^Muhahahaha.... don't give it away, you have to have VanDamme face. Hit snooze, then jump into shower. Get dressed, reset alarm for 10 mins. after you leave. Use coffee grinder. Crushed ice dispenser. Drop a pan cover on the floor. Rifle through the utensils. Open/close garage door multiple times to get it "unstuck".


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2012)

Kid woke up with a 102 fever.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

thats never fun


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2012)

How I feel today: *Dong* &gt;..."bring out your dead.."


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

how about the almost dead


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not quite dead, yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

or mostly dead?


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2012)

Got some crap over the weekend the nurse wife must have brought home, my throat tastes like metal and my sinuses feel like there's a baby elephant standing on em. Put me on the cart.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2012)

pbrme said:


> *Dong*


"Automobile?"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > *Dong*
> ...


"Long"?


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2012)

"Bong"


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

^fail!!!!

someone hasn't seen 16 candles


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2012)

feels like i just pulled a muscle in my neck with my last coughing fit.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 20, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > pbrme said:
> ...





pbrme said:


> "Bong"





snickerd3 said:


> ^fail!!!!
> 
> someone hasn't seen 16 candles


Quoting just to quote the degree of fail.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2012)

I have no idea what going on...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ you can't trump LDD with Towelie...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

You wanna get a little high?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

You wanna get a little high?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ^^ you can't trump LDD with Towelie...


Agreed! :thumbs:


----------



## pbrme (Mar 20, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ^^ you can't trump LDD with Towelie...


but i did, I triple stamped a double stamp, and now for some chewbacca defense...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2012)

Edit: I can't figure out how to embed the stupid vid so just go click on the link...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7mLVUahaKs

Edit again: oh see now it works


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^ You just need to post the full url for youtube now. The forum does the rest.

VTE must be high, he's double posting...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ You just need to post the full url for youtube now. The forum does the rest.
> 
> VTE must be high, he's double posting...


yes, I was making it much more complicated.... and well... you know those enviro guys...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 20, 2012)

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ you can't trump LDD with Towelie...
> ...


Why would a Wookiee, an 8-foot-tall Wookiee, want to live on Endor, with a bunch of 2-foot-tall Ewoks? That does _not make sense!_ But more important, you have to ask yourself: What does this have to do with this case? Nothing!


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 2, 2012)

Sniffly &amp; sneezy. It sucks getting sick when the weather is so nice.

Thought it might be allergies, but than a client I met with last week tells me he's been sick with these symptoms since our meeting.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 3, 2012)

Take some non-drousy benadryl anyway. I'm just now starting to get allergies, never had them before, the one downfall for newbies in the PNW. When I feel I'm starting to get sick, pop the the little pink and white, and all better


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

benadryl stopped working for me years ago...took it too long as a kid. allergy season never ended for me, we had too mild of a winter, the trees started blooming WAY too early.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

No such thing as non-drowsy Benedryl. It comes in either drowsy or extra drowsy. Anytime I've used it, I end up with a hung-over feeling in addition to being drowsy.

I've had allergies as long as I can remember, and the only thing that seems to work for me is a warm shower. Everything else either makes me sleepy, makes me feel hungover, or doesn't work, so I just save my money.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ that except I haven't had them all my life, so I can still pop a benedrly at night at least. I haven't had my normal voice in nearly two weeks though so it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 3, 2012)

Been eating Benadryl at night. Sleeping like a brick. Though there is the hung-over feeling in the AM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I have learned that if I take an Allegra and chase it with a beer before bed (within a couple hours), I end up with some of the most amazing, vivid dreams. They're usually centered around whatever I saw/did predominantly before bed (watching football, playing video games, etc). Unfortunately, I still wakeup congested and don't feel like I had slept very well...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2012)

when i cough my right ear does something funny...not quite a pop, can't describe it properly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2012)

I so do not miss my allergies. That sounds awful Snick.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2012)

made a dr appointment for tomorrow. my ears are not getting any better...pretty consistent dull ache and fullness with a random jab every so often...probably have fluid in my ears again...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2012)

hope you feel better snick... we have been getting rain storms every day so mine have calmed down a lot...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 6, 2012)

lovely sinus infection and fluid in the ears. Get to keep taking my claritin, add antibotics AND sudafed.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 6, 2012)

and margaritas and PAR-TAY! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 7, 2012)

Painful bump on the back of my head. Probably a swollen lymph node. Had one last year that was so painful it hurt to brush my hair.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 7, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Painful bump on the back of my head. Probably a swollen lymph node. Had one last year that was so painful it hurt to brush my hair.


It could be a brain tumor.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 7, 2012)

Most likely.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 7, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Painful bump on the back of my head. Probably a swollen lymph node. Had one last year that was so painful it hurt to brush my hair.
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 7, 2012)

Boys have a penis. Girls have a vagina.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great movie!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 7, 2012)

My hubby, used to say if we ever have kids, it would be one boy and one girl and the girl would be named Emma. Emma is the one that says "I'm not a policeman, I'm a princess." Now every time I see Arnold, I think of Emma and the fact that my hubby wanted to name a kid after her.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 7, 2012)

when the heck is all this medicine supposed to start working??? concentration is not a skill of mine today or any day for like the last few weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2012)

I stopped taking allergy medications because they just didn't seem to be effective enough to offset the drowsy, lazy feelings they caused. Zyrtec used to work really well back when it was a prescription, but seems to be worthless once it became OTC.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 7, 2012)

For me, Zyrtec is drowsy, claritin does notihing, and Allegra helps some without making me drowsy. Keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2012)

It is not often I end up in here... but the stress has finally taken it's toll I guess. Literally overnight I had a cyst flare up and can not even stand up right now. Trying to get an appt with the doc to get it cut today. Ouch.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

Yikes. Sorry to hear that EG. I hope it's as simple as that and you're back in action very soon. Maybe some rest is not a bad thing either, you've been going like a bat out of hell for a while now. Get better soon.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope you feel better, eg.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I haven't had to deal with one since mr. Armyman was deployed, and that time I ended up in the hospital so it is something I take pretty seriously as soon one shows up.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope you can get it taken care of ASAP and feel better soon!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Geez, hope things take a turn for the better EG. Then you can return to your gladiator training.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope you're able to get an appointment today and get it taken care of ASAP, EG. Feel better soon!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2012)

^this!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I might go home so i can be miserable with tissues stuffed up nose in peace.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> It is not often I end up in here... but the stress has finally taken it's toll I guess. Literally overnight I had a cyst flare up and can not even stand up right now. Trying to get an appt with the doc to get it cut today. Ouch.





snickerd3 said:


> I think I might go home so i can be miserable with tissues stuffed up nose in peace.


Sorry to hear ladies. Sending healing vibes towards the East

[



]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]&gt;


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 19, 2012)

Left work after only a couple hours today. Shouldn't have gone in in the first place. Stomach ache, chills, neasea and a low fever. Today's meals included a nutri grain bar, vernor's, half a sandwhich and a few fries.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 20, 2012)

^You didn't drink the water when you were in FL did you?

(j/k, hope you feel better soon!)


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol no. But me, my bro and EG did affectionately refer to the FL water as toilet water. It's really gross.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2012)

nooo, your bro did, I said it tasted like soap... lol


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2012)

Soap that had been dunked in the toilet perhaps...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2012)

whatever it was, tis was nasty


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2012)

Nasty like the hookers at the Steaks, Shakes and Pancakes trailer restaurant. Don't forget the 1/4 lb weiners.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 20, 2012)

with mayo


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 20, 2012)

one should not use the words "hookers", "mayo", and "restaurant" in the same conversation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 21, 2012)

^ You forgot 'weiners'.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 21, 2012)

PE-ness with mayo


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2012)

Check your state by-laws, but most highly discourage putting mayo on your PE-ness


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife likes mayo on the weiner


----------



## envirotex (Jul 2, 2012)

Ugh. Nausea, cold sweats, and I'm not even hungover. Stupid fast food chicken. uke:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2012)

my eye balls are itchy


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 2, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> my eye balls are itchy


Any takers?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2012)

I have typed a few things, but love Snick too much to say them


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 2, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > my eye balls are itchy
> ...


SOOO wanted to.



engineergurl said:


> I have typed a few things, but love Snick too much to say them


But this.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 2, 2012)

^ Yup.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm gonna own this thread for a bit.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2012)

At the race two Sundays ago, I came down with a wicked fever and sinus infection. I had antibiotics leftover from a wisdom tooth infection which cleared the infection up and the fever went away on its own, but I am developing a wicked cough and shortness of breath again, just like the last time I ended up in the ER. If this Mucinex doesn't take care of it on its own, I'm headed to the CVS minute clinic and telling them to just give me the prednisone now and save me the aggravation, since that's what it took to get me better the past two times it's happened.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

My balls itch. Any takers?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Just find you an elk.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Supe said:


> At the race two Sundays ago, I came down with a wicked fever and sinus infection. I had antibiotics leftover from a wisdom tooth infection which cleared the infection up and the fever went away on its own, but I am developing a wicked cough and shortness of breath again, just like the last time I ended up in the ER. If this Mucinex doesn't take care of it on its own, I'm headed to the CVS minute clinic and telling them to just give me the prednisone now and save me the aggravation, since that's what it took to get me better the past two times it's happened.


prednisone and me don't mix...if works for you feel better soon!!!


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> My balls itch. Any takers?


What are you after a dutch windmill? Good gawd man, itch yer balls already.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 3, 2012)

dutch windmill? I thought it was a dutch rudder...


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll have to go back and check snopes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> dutch windmill? I thought it was a dutch rudder...


If you ask me nicely, I will Dutch Rudder you for the rest of our lives.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Did VT just propose to EG?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

View Askewniverse.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Totally forgot about that line. Is Zack and Miri considered part of View Askew? Does that mean Jersey Girl is too?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a Kevin Smith venture, so I assumed so.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 3, 2012)

I dropped a big can of pineapple juice on my ankle. Bruise soon to follow I'm sure.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully you were going to use it with rum.

I dislocated my ankle and tore 2 of the 3 ligaments in college, ankle injuries suck.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 3, 2012)

You're only 5' 2". THere's not enough potential energy for the hurt.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes. Going to mix it with Malibu. Sympathy massage?


----------



## pbrme (Jul 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> You're only 5' 2". THere's not enough potential energy for the hurt.


I'll acknowledge this :appl:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> You're only 5' 2". THere's not enough potential energy for the hurt.


How did I miss this information? I'm taller than someone else? AWW RIGHT!


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 3, 2012)

Tall and skinny. I'm short and stocky...aka tank.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm 5'3", so no, not tall. Haha. And please Krak, you're a twig...from the waist up at least.

Edit: Boobless babes unite!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't like where this thread is going.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't like where this thread is going.


Agreed. What is this boobless talk!? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 4, 2012)

As long as the boobs are bigger than my moobs, we're in the clear.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 4, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Totally forgot about that line. Is Zack and Miri considered part of View Askew? Does that mean Jersey Girl is too?





VTEnviro said:


> It's a Kevin Smith venture, so I assumed so.


Check and check!


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 4, 2012)

Moobs = man boobs?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 4, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> As long as the boobs are bigger than my moobs, we're in the clear.


Pics or your moobs didn't happen.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh, they *did* happen. Hope you're not disappointed.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Moobs = man boobs?


or Mitz, as in "hey, Mitz over there wants to speak to you.."


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 4, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Oh, they *did* happen. Hope you're not disappointed.


I WISH mine were that big.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 4, 2012)

Me too! Those nipples are overwhelming.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 4, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Did VT just propose to EG?


Despite being married nearly 8 years, I've never had a proposal, so I wouldn't know...

...how the heck have I missed this conversation? lmao

Moobs... as in a Mooby Burger... never thought about it that way.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 4, 2012)

This just in...


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2012)

BWAAAAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 26, 2012)

its going to storm today...I can feel it in my sinuses.

hopefully it goes far enough south to rain at the house too.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 26, 2012)

Not me, but Mini-Buff is running a small fever, and won't be going to preschool today. Not a big deal, as Mrs. Buff is a teacher, and was going to do her other job today (working computer IT for her dad), and Mini-Buff will have a day with the grandparents.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 26, 2012)

Going on 3 straight weeks of lower back pain. I worked for a week and a half in the back yard swinging a pickaxe and digging with a shovel with no problems, but a few days later I developed a shooting pain in my low back (just above the pelvis). It only really hurts in the morning, and tends to fade away during the day, but it's getting really annoying. It was starting to work itself out over the last couple of days, but a simple sneeze this morning in the shower seems to have reaggrivated it this morning and it's been sore ever since. Anytime I've sneezed first thing in the morning, it's caused a shooting pain all the way down my legs and causes them to literally give out. I've been lucky enough to catch myself before falling, but I think the "jerk" of sneezing is contributing to the daily reaggrivation of the injury.

I really don't want to go to a doctor because I'm pretty sure all he's going to say is that it's a tweaked muscle and to give it time, rest, and ibuprofin.

And on a side note: f*ck my back yard and the clay that's in it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2012)

Had some eczema flare up thanks to spending several days bathing in transmission and brake fluid. Showing up in my inner elbows/knees. Itches like CRAZY.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 26, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Going on 3 straight weeks of lower back pain. I worked for a week and a half in the back yard swinging a pickaxe and digging with a shovel with no problems, but a few days later I developed a shooting pain in my low back (just above the pelvis). It only really hurts in the morning, and tends to fade away during the day, but it's getting really annoying. It was starting to work itself out over the last couple of days, but a simple sneeze this morning in the shower seems to have reaggrivated it this morning and it's been sore ever since. Anytime I've sneezed first thing in the morning, it's caused a shooting pain all the way down my legs and causes them to literally give out. I've been lucky enough to catch myself before falling, but I think the "jerk" of sneezing is contributing to the daily reaggrivation of the injury.
> 
> I really don't want to go to a doctor because I'm pretty sure all he's going to say is that it's a tweaked muscle and to give it time, rest, and ibuprofin.
> 
> And on a side note: f*ck my back yard and the clay that's in it.


That sounds like the location for sciatica (your sciatic nerve branches out from your spine just above your pelvis, and can get trapped by a bulging disc). I have that usually about once a year for a month+. It REALLY sucks while it's hurting, but it makes you appreciate not having when it doesn't hurt. My BIL had surgery to correct it which worked for about 5 years, but he just had another bout with it. As far as I can tell, there's no "cure" for it.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 26, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Going on 3 straight weeks of lower back pain. I worked for a week and a half in the back yard swinging a pickaxe and digging with a shovel with no problems, but a few days later I developed a shooting pain in my low back (just above the pelvis). It only really hurts in the morning, and tends to fade away during the day, but it's getting really annoying. It was starting to work itself out over the last couple of days, but a simple sneeze this morning in the shower seems to have reaggrivated it this morning and it's been sore ever since. Anytime I've sneezed first thing in the morning, it's caused a shooting pain all the way down my legs and causes them to literally give out. I've been lucky enough to catch myself before falling, but I think the "jerk" of sneezing is contributing to the daily reaggrivation of the injury.
> 
> I really don't want to go to a doctor because I'm pretty sure all he's going to say is that it's a tweaked muscle and to give it time, rest, and ibuprofin.
> 
> And on a side note: f*ck my back yard and the clay that's in it.


Try some Tiger Balm tonight.





This sh!t is the sh!t!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 26, 2012)

I've just been rocking the ibuprofin &amp; flexall approach, which seems to help a little. I was hoping it would just go away, but I may end up at the doctor's office anyways.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 26, 2012)

A friend of mine had sciatica problems and claims to keep it at bay by doing yoga.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 26, 2012)

Seriously Dex, hit the wallgreens on the way home and get some Tiger Balm. Then when the wifey gets home, politely ask her to aide you in application and then tell her to go make you a sammich. Hit the recliner with a heat pack applied. Tiger Balm, heat pack, sammich, recliner, 3x cold beers, and the history channel for two hours. You'll be a new man.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2012)

my nose is running like a faucet today...not sure what triggered the allergies this time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 2, 2012)

^Yum. Someone's bringing back sexy one shoelace length string of snot at a time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Went home early yesterday took sudefed and went to bed early...woke up normal today...it was a crazy allergic reatcion to something


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 4, 2012)

thinking I may have a concussion... and debating about stitches... good gosh my head is pounding.

Last night I got bopped in the head with the window part of the tailgate of the jeep and the metal latch split my head open. I got it to stop bleeding after a few hours, but this morning when I took my shower it started back up again.

I still managed to get the cats to their vet appointment, and run to the hardware store... but I'm exhausted as my mom convinced herself she had to call me every few hours the WHOLE night to check on me... I decided to just get up around the 4 am phone call.

Gosh dang it, I had a lot to do today and now all I want to do is go back to sleep.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2012)

Yikes, get to the doctor! If it's not too terrible, and just in a bad spot, they may opt to glue it shut. That's what happen when I split the skin open right on my cheek bone.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 4, 2012)

doing much better. sparing the details, liquid bandaid is my friend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2012)

Upon further review, my sore back from driving 8 hours doesn't seem all that bad right now. Be more careful EG.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 5, 2012)

when there is a potential concussion the emergency room will tell you to wake up every couple of hours for the next 24 hours or so to make sure there isn't someothing going on internally. So, EG, mom was just helping. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2012)

There is something in the air in the office that is bugging my allergies. I was fine on the way to work, my allergies when crazy soon after getting to work, got better when I went to my car at lunch to sit, got bad again when I returned to my desk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2012)

At the building we were in before the one we're in now, people were constantly coughing/sniffling/sneezing. Found out later that there was mold and other "stuff" in the ventilation system. At this new place we're at, hardly anyone has any allergy problems.


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2012)

The GF got me sick as a dog. I'm going to kill her.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 4, 2012)

Baby YMZ and I got what I think is a second round/different strain of hand foot and mouth disease. She does nothing but cry or sleep all day. I feel like doing the same, on account of the severe migraines.

I really hope we didn't spread it to anyone we saw this weekend.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you guys all feel better soon Supe, YMZ and baby YMZ.


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2012)

It's all gone straight to my chest now, feel like my lungs are filled with concrete. Its insane how many chest infections I've been getting. I just finished off a course of antibiotics not even three weeks ago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 4, 2012)

SUPE, It's been a funking weather year so far which is probably a major factor in it all. Early planting, late planting, early harvest...the mold and pollen counts have been sky high almost all year. Hope you feel better soon

yesterday and today are probably the first days in a long time my allergies have been under control...likely due to all the rain from issac. So I probably have a couple days of relief before the ground dries out enough to start harvesting again..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2012)

having a head that acts like a barometer is a PITA. Yesterday I woke up with my head spinning while laying down with my eyes shut and sinus headache. Walking was an interesting endevour. IT wasn't until after both the huge storms came through that I has some control. Today is better unless I move my head too quickly.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2012)

I may be experiencing the onset of the crud my boys have had the past two weeks. I probably won't get it bad since, apparently, my immune system has been ultra powerful the past few years.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 6, 2012)

^As they say, an apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 6, 2012)

Make sure you pair it with a PB&amp;J. (No more rhyming, I mean it!)


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2012)

anybody want a peanut


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 6, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> anybody want a peanut


:appl:


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Wife might need the gall bladder removed. Damn!! At least it had the decency to wait until after vacation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 6, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> anybody want a peanut


Say, would you like a chocolate covered pretzel? They're a little melty but damn are they exquisite.


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Wife might need the gall bladder removed. Damn!! At least it had the decency to wait until after vacation.



Had mine out a few years ago. One of the less painful/complicated surgeries I've had. Moving about after 2-3 days, and some of the pain from the entrapped air subsided after about a week (like a big fart you can't let out).


----------



## cdcengineer (Sep 7, 2012)

Ultra-sound says gallbladder is OK. But now they're stumped. F'in-A. Scary stuff when someone is in pain and dr's can;t identify the source after nearly 2 days.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2012)

was outside all of 5-10 minutes yesterday while the neighbor was cutting his grass and today I'm miserable sitting at my desk with kleenex stuffed up my nose.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 10, 2012)

Well take the Kleenex out. You might feel better.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2012)

Grabbed some takeout from a place down the street last night. I've been violently discharging from both ends since about 2 AM.

Kill me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2012)

you seem to have that problem a lot...maybe you need to start eating at home


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2012)

...As in making it yourself


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 12, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I may be experiencing the onset of the crud my boys have had the past two weeks. I probably won't get it bad since, apparently, my immune system has been ultra powerful the past few years.


Hypothesis correct. Had a scratchy throat only in the morning and been fine since.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm thinking I might need to make a dr appoint for my ears again. A slight burning sensation in the ear canals and trying to wear ear plugs is a painful.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel okay, except that I can't warm up today. It's not that cold here, and I have the heaters in some of the rooms turned on, but not even curling up on the couch in sweatpants and a sweatshirt under a blanket with a mug of hot herbal tea has helped. I just ate some rice noodle hot and sour soup and that worked for while I was eating it. I really hope that it's just a chill and isn't going to be the flu or something. Maybe a hot bath will help.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugh. I hate that feeling EG. Hope it doesn't turn into something more!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2012)

I felt similarly last weekend. I was shivering like crazy, couldn't warm up despite mug after mug of tea, yet if I pulled up a blanket felt like I was melting. I couldn't sleep because I couldn't find the right temperature regardless of how many blankets I had on or not.

Feel better!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel good, I just am having a REALLY hard time regulating my temp apparently. By the end of the day, I was in shorts and a t-shirt... then again this morning I was curled up trying to get warm, decided I needed to move around to and went up to the loft to finish sorting junk from the random boxes, and changed into shorts again cause I got warmed up... now I stopped to eat lunch and am back in yoga pants and a sweatshirt... the weather isn't fluctuating that much so I'm not sure why.

And thanks guys


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 12, 2012)

EG, that temperature regulation issue sounds like what happened to my ma when she went through menopause. It happened to her in her mid 30's due to previous injuries that screwed up her hormones. I remember it being the middle of winter and her sitting in front of the AC unit blasting full cold with a tank top and shorts on.

Good luck getting through whatever bug you may be fighting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I feel good, I just am having a REALLY hard time regulating my temp apparently. By the end of the day, I was in shorts and a t-shirt... then again this morning I was curled up trying to get warm, decided I needed to move around to and went up to the loft to finish sorting junk from the random boxes, and changed into shorts again cause I got warmed up... now I stopped to eat lunch and am back in yoga pants and a sweatshirt... the weather isn't fluctuating that much so I'm not sure why.
> 
> And thanks guys


You went from living in a warm state to one that has real seasonal weather changes...probably just getting used to it...hope not a bug


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope it's what snick said rather than what bly said... I actually think that she is probably right... this is the first week where we haven't hit 70 degrees and the nights seem cold here... I also don't have as much body fat as I did last winter (not that we really got real winters in Alabama)...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 12, 2012)

Winter in Alabama is like late spring here. Maybe even early summer.

Had a layer of ice on my windshield this morning. Rained last night and then froze. I guess winter will be here soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^ As I was leaving my girlfriend's house last night I had a layer of frost (before it rained) ... I had forgotten that happens when it gets really cold and you leave your car outside. LOL!!

EG - lots of people have that problem as the seaons are changing. There are plenty of people in my office griping about not being able to stay comfortable.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 13, 2012)

Girlfriend? Officiallies?


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2012)

4th sinus infection in as many months. I can't take this shit anymore...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 14, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Girlfriend? Officiallies?


Yep, they became official after TWO DATES.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

Playing with one of those 24 hour stomach bugs today. Ugh.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

you get stomach bugs a lot...hope you fell better soon


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)

I gotta stop eating roadkill...What can I say, weak stomach.

If it's one day of misery rather than a week of general discomfort though, I'll take it.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 3, 2012)

I caught the crud over the weekend. Don't expect much out of me this week world.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I caught the crud over the weekend. Don't expect much out of me this week world.


_"Here, take two of these:"_


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Junior's sick, which means I'm sure to follow...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 3, 2012)

Little, yellow, different.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2012)

^No one here needs a description of your balls.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2012)

Junior officially has the flu. Consequently, I'm worn out as can be as she was up all night with a high fever, and I was delegated to make 2 am runs to CVS for medicine.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2012)

Latest run of lung butter nearly complete.


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had wicked migraines as the result of two injections this week for my annual cancer screenings. Had to work out of my home office yesterday with the blinds shut and monitors dimmed. Not much better today.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ wow! This makes the head cold i was going to whine about today seem less "important"...

Take care! I hope all is well!


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2012)

Everything looked good on the ultrasound 6 months ago, so hopefully no surprises during this round. They used to do this every other year, but tests showed I have a mutation of a certain gene (BRAF) which makes it exponentially more aggressive in terms of recurrence, so now I'm stuck getting two shots in the keister every year instead. Crazy to think that it will be 7 years already next week that I was diagnosed with cancer! (And I've been cancer-free for approximately 3 months less than that, knock on wood).


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2012)

still better than that alternative!!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh no! Now, Hubby has the horrid cold I've been fighting for 2+ weeks. The little one and I are even still on antibiotics for the secondary infections it caused. This should make for a fun Christmas with his family in town.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 24, 2012)

It was my uncle's birthday yesterday so I caught up with some relatives for dinner. Great food, but really rich. I got a bad case of the hot smellies today.


----------



## revengineer (Dec 25, 2012)

Daughter was sick last two days, now me and Mrs. Rev have the bug, with the Mrs. not even able to get out of bed. Present opening has been postponed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 25, 2012)

we had chinese on sunday...mr snick and my sister got sick my dad and I were fine...weird


----------



## revengineer (Dec 26, 2012)

Wife's vomiting was caused by concussion. Took her to ER. Still no opening of presents as she recovers.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2012)

Rev you should know better than to hit her in the head.

j/k Sounds like she/you guys had a rough Christmas. I hope she's feeling better soon and you can salvage some of the holiday season.

I'm showing signs of a cold/flu bug coming off.

I tried to drown it in beer the last couple of days, with only marginal success.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2012)

Good move Rev - I have had one or two concussions over the years (explains a lot about me!) and they are a very odd malady to deal with. Best to get it looked at by a pro. Hope it all gets sorted out quickly.

MA - I think you are going about it wrong. I was always taught to make a tonic of equal parts tequila, Nyquil, and turpentine. Take two shots every hour until all movement stops the fever breaks.


----------



## revengineer (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs. Rev is improving rapidly so it looks like we are past the worst of it. Finally opened presents this morning!


----------



## revengineer (Dec 26, 2012)

Also my cure for the cold and flu is this: take airborne every hour and DayQuil every 4 hours while awake. Hot TheraFlu with a shot of whiskey before bed.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 26, 2012)

That's rough, Rev. Glad to hear your wife is getting better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Minisnick has another ear infection...this makes his total like 3 for the year. At least the canker sores are gone and he is able to eat solid foods again.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 27, 2012)

If I'm out of turpentine will gasoline be a good substitute?

Took Nyquil and beer last night. I slept pretty well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2012)

I prefer #4 heating oil, it's smoother than gasoline.


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 27, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Rev you should know better than to hit her in the head.
> 
> j/k Sounds like she/you guys had a rough Christmas. I hope she's feeling better soon and you can salvage some of the holiday season.
> 
> ...


Try gin &amp; tonic with lots of lime. Used to work for me.


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 27, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Minisnick has another ear infection...this makes his total like 3 for the year. At least the canker sores are gone and he is able to eat solid foods again.


Does minisnick swim alot? I used to get ear infections all the time as a kid. Swimming was the cause. They make an ear cleaner like a candle or something worked well with ear drops. Never had one since. That was over 20 years ago. Hope the ear infection cures quickly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2012)

nope. They have all been during cold weather seasons.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 27, 2012)

my son had so many ear infections he got the tubes put in when he was 18mo old. Seemed to work ok for him and they fall out on their own after a year or so.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 27, 2012)

Ohh, my back... my back.

Don't know what part of the weekend did it, moving a big ass mattress or cleans at the gym, but my middle back is limiting my sleep. Been like this for a couple days. Woke up at 3 am to wrenching pains, had to bust out the tiger balm and a heat pad. Wearing the heating pad right now at my desk, wow does it sure help. Hoping it goes away by the weekend... supposed to user in the new years by putting down turns on one of the local volcanos.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 10, 2013)

F'in A. Had to have a biopsy today. Now the waiting begins. Too young for this $h!t


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck! Heres to a negative result!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope you get an excellent and quick report on this! My bet is that it's nothing but a double check that it's nothing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck CDC!

On another note, what the hell happened to me? I went to sleep feeling fine, and woke up with a head cold and a swollen throat. My uvula is the size of a grapefruit.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2013)

It'll behoova to care for your uvula

cdc: best wishes for a speedy report of a negative finding.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 11, 2013)

Uvula? Sounds like too much progesterone..

Thanks to all. We'll wait and see.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 11, 2013)

^Best wishes CDC.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 11, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> My *vulva* is the size of a grapefruit.


This is how I read it the first time. Either way, yikes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2013)

^That only swells up that big when you're around.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I finally bit the bullet and had the Dr write up a referal to an allergist since meds aren't really working anymore. I go Friday for scratch/prick tests to figure out WTF I'm allergic to in order to start shots. I really should have done this yrs ago.

I wonder if the good dr will sacrific my back or my arm for the tests. Anyone ever go through the allergy tests? Just wondering how likely it will be that I can head back to work or if I am going to be beyond miserable.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 15, 2013)

I had them done, but I was six so i don't really remember. You can't take second gen allergy meds (Claritin, Zyrtec, Allegra) for two weeks prior to the skin tests, and you can't take first gen (benedryl, etc) for a couple days before. To me that would be the worst part.

I have resisted allergy treatments because I have a phobia about needles, but I hear they have oral treatments now.

A friend of mine just had the tests done and they made her back swell up--she said it was really itchy. . .if you can take a benedryl afterward you'd probably fine.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

This dr just said a week of no meds, pseudophed was ok until 2 days before, but it will be closer to 2 weeks by the time friday rolls around. Yeah that part does suck seeing as mr snicks folks were visiting and they have 2 cats and heat their house via the fireplace in the winter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2013)

I had allergy tests done a few years ago and they used my back. I don't remember it being much of a problem afterwards, but the doc gave me a prescription for Zyrtec (tells you how long ago it was) which helped for a while. Once Zyrtec became over-the-counter, it never really worked that well for me. I haven't gone back to get re-evaluated, but I do remember that particular doc was against shots because he said their effectiveness starts to wear off after a few years and isn't worth some of the side effects.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

My cousin just had a full allergy test done on his back before he came up for Christmas. He had the scratch test done the morning before he got on the airplane, so I don't think you should have any trouble going to work afterwards.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My cousin just had a full allergy test done on his back before he came up for Christmas. He had the scratch test done the morning before he got on the airplane, so I don't think you should have any trouble going to work afterwards.and was miserable so I think you should plan on taking a day or two off.


fixed


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 15, 2013)

Got a call today from the Dr. and it's a benign tumor. They told me at the biopsy that they wouldn't release results over the phone, but I guess that's only true if it's bad news. So the moral of the story is that if you have a biopsy and they make you come in, you're in trouble.

As I'm concerned, I'm cured. Whew!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad to hear it cdc. Now get back to work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

That's great cdc!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 15, 2013)

Great news CDC. Told ya so!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats CDC!!! Time fer some CABs


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> Congrats CDC!!! Time fer some CABs


+1


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats CDC!!! Time fer some CABs
> ...


+2


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats CDC!!! Time fer some CABs
> ...


+2


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 16, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats CDC!!! Time fer some CABs
> ...


+2


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats CDC!

Unfortunately, my last bout of testing as a follow-up to the Thyroid cancer didn't go as well. The numbers should have come back as undetectable, but came back detectable at first, and tripled after the injections. They're very low numbers, so it could mean something, could mean nothing. If it's come back, it wouldn't be visible by any scans, so now we play the waiting and watching game.

I go back in for another ultrasound in a month or two, but we'll probably talk about doing iodine radiation as a possible precautionary measure since my body was receptive to it 7 years ago following surgery. Amazing how different my perspective is on all of it now that I have people dependent on me. In any case, hopefully the dog and the racecar will help take my mind off things for a while.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll be praying for you Supe. Stay strong!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 16, 2013)

Supe,

I have Faith that things will turnout O.K for you. It sound like you've had quite a journey and it looks like that chapter isn't complete but please know that even people that don't know you are cheering for you!!

Good luck!!


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

> In any case, hopefully the dog and the racecar will help take my mind off things for a while.


Supe: that's the spirit. Just don't put the dog in the racecar it'll probably scare the s%^t out of her.

How's that lowboy catalina coming along?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

Supe said:


> Congrats CDC!
> 
> Unfortunately, my last bout of testing as a follow-up to the Thyroid cancer didn't go as well. The numbers should have come back as undetectable, but came back detectable at first, and tripled after the injections. They're very low numbers, so it could mean something, could mean nothing. If it's come back, it wouldn't be visible by any scans, so now we play the waiting and watching game.
> 
> I go back in for another ultrasound in a month or two, but we'll probably talk about doing iodine radiation as a possible precautionary measure since my body was receptive to it 7 years ago following surgery. Amazing how different my perspective is on all of it now that I have people dependent on me. In any case, hopefully the dog and the racecar will help take my mind off things for a while.






Damn Supe, sorry you gotta deal with the thyroid issue. My Mom went through a lot with the thyroid until they finally removed it. I hope things turn for the better for you.

And thanks to all for the well wishes. For my trouble and worry, I at least got a little perspective on life.

DC


----------



## revengineer (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats CDC, and sorry Supe.

Day 23 of Mrs. Rev's recovery from her concussion. She has moments of clarity every now and then, but for the most part she's quite sensitive to light, sound, and anything requiring deep thought. I have been bringing her to work every day so I can take care of her while she rests in my office. Head injuries really are no joke.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2013)

revengineer said:


> Congrats CDC, and sorry Supe.
> 
> Day 23 of Mrs. Rev's recovery from her concussion. She has moments of clarity every now and then, but for the most part she's quite sensitive to light, sound, and anything requiring deep thought. I have been bringing her to work every day so I can take care of her while she rests in my office. Head injuries really are no joke.


If she were in the NFL, she'd already be back on the field.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 16, 2013)

Supe, good luck getting through this next bout! It's good to hear that you got something else to focus on though!


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the well-wishes, all. I kicked its butt once, surely I can do it a second time.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 17, 2013)

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe,
> 
> ...know that even people that don't know you are cheering for you!!
> 
> Good luck!!


+1, that's the spirit Supe!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2013)

The results are in...after 64 scratches and 13 injections only to be told I am a hard person to read due to my skin tone. I things that bug me the most barely if at all showed up, and things I didn't even know about had bigger reactions. Anything with fur will send me into full blown allergy mode...the only fuzzy friend that reacted in the test was cat and it was minimal. apparently I'm not allergy to dogs but they too send me into full allergy mode. Not as bad as I thought the test could have been.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ You also have to consider you life-long exposure to said allergens. According to my scratch tests I should be A LOT more allergic to cats, but because I've lived with them since I was born my reactions aren't as severe. If a cat scratches me it will get all swolen and itchy, but otherwise I don't get much more than a runny nose after playing with them for a little while.

I've actually found that over the last few years my allergy reactions have diminished since I stopped trying to medicate. It sucked for a year or two, but ever since I've been fine (with an occational "flare up").


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2013)

from the list of things that showed up the only way to avoid the things is to move to a big urban area where there is no plants for mold to grow on and no farms. Considering we live next to corn, soy. &amp; wheat fields and have no intention of moving in the near future...some relief from the shots to reduce the reaction is all I am hoping for.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 21, 2013)

Or you could become Bubble-snick.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha very funny.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 21, 2013)

Those clear bouncy bubbles you ride in down big hills looks fun...central illinois my be too flat for those...giant hamster wheels for adults!


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2013)

My back is still aching. At first I went to an urgent care, they gave me muscle relaxers and said to keep taking Ibuprofen 800's, did that and had a massage and soaked in a hottub all weekend over the first. I even started feeling better that weekend. It came back that first week of the year, and I went to my Primary, same diagnosis, Thoracic strain and gave me a referral for PT and chiropractic. Went to PT on Wed. and they're thinking It's an inflammation somewhere around the th-11.







They did some short pulse massage thing on the spike for five mins. and hit it with an electrode for 15min. Felt a little better yesterday, then today I woke up in pain again. Supposed to go again for PT this afternoon. I wish they could figure out what was wrong. After a month this is starting to get old.

While giving the PT'ers a debrief on what I did to hurt it, I also remembered I was carrying a stack of lumber on my shoulder a while back and felt a compressive burn in that same area but pushed through it. I tend to haul more than I should (like 12 2x4's at a time) and forget that I'm not 22 anymore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2013)

I was having back issues for a while (Sept-Nov last year). I had aggrivated it while playing softball and it never really got better after softball season ended. The only thing that seemed to help was putting a small pillow under my low back while I slept. After a couple weeks of that, we ended up buying a new mattress and everything felt fine after that. We came to realize that we had been sleeping on a 12 yr old mattress that we had bought for a few hundred dollars and had been through about a half dozen moves. Needless to say, it was well beyond it's expected life span and a couple of the internal springs had finally let go (right around the area of my low back).


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2013)

a local funiture store just started an ad campaign saying the life of a mattress is ~8 years and urging that if you mattress is over 8 yo then it should be replaced period. We have a firm mattress that's at least 10-12 years old and still feels ok to me. I'm not sure if it needs to be replaced. Kind of like my 35 in. CRT tv.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 25, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I was having back issues for a while (Sept-Nov last year). I had aggrivated it while playing softball and it never really got better after softball season ended. The only thing that seemed to help was putting a small pillow under my low back while I slept. After a couple weeks of that, we ended up buying a new mattress and everything felt fine after that. We came to realize that we had been sleeping on a 12 yr old mattress that we had bought for a few hundred dollars and had been through about a half dozen moves. Needless to say, it was well beyond it's expected life span and a couple of the internal springs had finally let go (right around the area of my low back).




I used to have a bad lower back from a car accident. I slept on the floor for 6 months and it has been god ever since ~ 10 years ago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2013)

mattress life totally depends on the mattress itself. we replaced ours last year because we were waking up with back pain, it was 10 yrs old...the life expectancy listed when we bought it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2013)

Our new mattress has a 30 yr warranty with it. I dont believe our old one was expected to last 5...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2013)

Mattresses are a product used by one sex over another.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2013)

We just replaced our mattress with a Tempurpedic cloud luxe. In my case, I strained something a couple times and don't know what I need yet to get better. Hoping to know more at this afternoon's PT. Also hoping a Chiropractor can help shed some insight. It hurts to hold a deep breath tighten my ab muscles and sit up straight. Always in the mornings, and fades towards the end of the day. Exercising has almost came to a halt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2013)

pbrme said:


> We just replaced our mattress with a Tempurpedic cloud luxe. In my case, I strained something a couple times and don't know what I need yet to get better. Hoping to know more at this afternoon's PT. Also hoping a Chiropractor can help shed some insight. It hurts to hold a deep breath tighten my ab muscles and sit up straight. *Always in the mornings, and fades towards the end of the day*. Exercising has almost came to a halt.




Might still be the mattress. This was the symptom when my back was hurting. I almost couldn't stand up straight during my shower after I first got up in the morning, but was fine by the end of the day. Just because it's new, doesn't mean it's giving you the support your back needs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 26, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > We just replaced our mattress with a Tempurpedic cloud luxe. In my case, I strained something a couple times and don't know what I need yet to get better. Hoping to know more at this afternoon's PT. Also hoping a Chiropractor can help shed some insight. It hurts to hold a deep breath tighten my ab muscles and sit up straight. *Always in the mornings, and fades towards the end of the day*. Exercising has almost came to a halt.
> ...


I doubt it. When my back is wrenched, it hurts in the evening and in the morning, no matter where I sleep. I think it is just the lack of movement for 6+ hours that makes the joints stiffen up. Once they loosen by getting up and around, it eases the pain a little.

Also, whenever I have a cold, I always feel worse at night and in the morning, but I can usually function during the day.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 28, 2013)

Between previous mattresses, hotels, bed &amp; breakfasts, friends &amp; family... etc. the best nights rest I've ever gotten were on either Tempurpedics or hotels. We bought an Ikea memory foam mattress a couple years ago, but it turned out to be too stiff even with toppers and such. Went for the Tempurpedic back in Oct. and have slept fine on it. Back problem started while we were away on xmas break, I doubt it's the mattress.

Had PT on Friday, got some pokes and prods &amp; Ice pack w/ electical muscle stimulation. Left with some small movement routines to do to help strengthen the minor spinal support muscles. Woke up on Sunday morning with noticably less pain and even less this morning. I'm very happy with the progression, and think my followup on Wed. should be good.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 29, 2013)

I seriously need to count my blessings. BabyYMZ got the flu last week and the poor thing is still suffering. Same with Mr. YMZ and my extended family. I got it a couple days ago and am already better except for a few sharp pains in my head. I usually don't recover this quickly, but I'm so grateful for it so I'm able to take care of my family.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

That sucks, YMZ. Do both of your little one have it, or just babyYMZ? Glad that you're feeling better, it sucks trying to take care of your kids when you are as sick as they are. Did ya'll get the flu shot?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2013)

wishing for a speedy recovery for all in the YMZ household


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks snick and Ble. We didn't get the flu shot, but we'll try it next season. I think MiniYMZ got it, but thankfully had no symptoms other than a runny nose.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not convinced the flu shot makes a real lot of differene. I always get it because it's free and they offer it right here in the office


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

^I'm not sure either, but I figure that it can't hurt. I usually get it when I go in for my yearly check-up in October. Never got one until we had kids, though, and &lt;knock on wood&gt; I haven't had the flu in years.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 29, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> wishing for a speedy recovery for all in the YMZ household




lusone:



MA_PE said:


> I'm not convinced the flu shot makes a real lot of differene. I always get it because it's free and they offer it right here in the office




Well the way I understand it is it is just such a shot (no pun intended) in dark to really make any difference. There are such an unfathomable number of flu strains out there. And each year, they try to guess at the strain to go with to develop the flu shot for that year. IIRC, I believe some statistical models were developed to show that you'd have a better chance at winning the lottery multiple times in a row then being able to guess the correct flu strain.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2013)

^That's my take on the whole flu shot situation too. Unless you are going to be exposed to the flu regularly, like the medical field, I really don't see much point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 29, 2013)

The only two times I had a flu shot, I got the flu. So I quit getting them. It is really a crap shoot as to whether they'll get the strains you are exposed to.

I did hear a report that the flu season is worse this year because they got the wrong strain. I heard it once on the CBS nightly news, but never again. of course, they told you to go on out and get a shot anyway.

I suspect this is nothing more than a racket to get $$$ for the vaccine manufacturers.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 29, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> ^I'm not sure either, but I figure that it can't hurt.




I disagree, I think it CAN hurt. They're injecting a virus that has been "rendered inactive." Yeah, ok, what if that rendering didn't work right?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2013)

My wife has to get a shot every year. It's a condition of her employment, but then again she's a nurse and she doesn't have to pay for it.

Me on the other hand have never had a flu shot. Never had the flu either.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^I'm not sure either, but I figure that it can't hurt.
> ...






They inject you with a dead virus. You can't get the flu from it. Source. Like I said, I don't know if it helps or not, but unless you have an allergic reaction to it, it shouldn't hurt to get it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 29, 2013)

since they say you can't get the flu from the flu shot, I know too many people who have "reacted badly" to the flu shot after getting it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

It's like any other vaccine that you get, there is the potential for side effects. The difference is you have to get a flu shot every year whereas other vaccines you just need a booster every 5-10 years. I've gotten the flu shot 3 or 4 years in a row and have never had more than a sore arm from it.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's to a speedy recovery for you household YMZ :beerchug:


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 29, 2013)

^ Thanks pbr!

I had the same feelings about the flu shot. But we're gonna do it from now on and hope it works because it sucks to see the baby suffer so much. Best case we get a sore arm but don't get the flu; worst case we get a sore arm and the flu. There's more to be gained than lost IMO.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2013)

Worst case you get what I had from my last flu shot. A bright red, hot to the touch arm, and a week absolutely laid out on the couch with a 104 fever due to some wicked reaction. I think my couch is still drying out from all the cold sweats a year ago. And I got the flu anyways. Never again.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 29, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Thanks pbr!
> 
> I had the same feelings about the flu shot. But we're gonna do it from now on and hope it works because it sucks to see the baby suffer so much. Best case we get a sore arm but don't get the flu; worst case we get a sore arm and the flu. There's more to be gained than lost IMO.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 30, 2013)

Supe said:


> Worst case you get what I had from my last flu shot. A bright red, hot to the touch arm, and a week absolutely laid out on the couch with a 104 fever due to some wicked reaction. I think my couch is still drying out from all the cold sweats a year ago. And I got the flu anyways. Never again.




This is the kind of thing I'm worried about. I'll take my chances with getting the flu naturally, especially since the flu vaccine doesn't seem to be all that effective.

I had a friend who got a typhoid vaccine and she was tremendously sick for a month. Had to go to the ER at one point. They did some tests and determined she didn't have typhoid, but her body was spending so much effort fighting off the typhoid vaccine that she got a bunch of other infections.


----------



## guitarjamman (Jan 30, 2013)

I have only gotten the flu shot once in highschool during my physical - the doctor talked me into it. Almost immediately I got the flu followed by the stomach bug, never got another shot after that. I have to debate with my doctor every year about how I do not want the shot, she makes it sound like I just signed my death sentence. The major concern I have with the flu vaccine is the amount of heavy metals they inject you with:

" Each dose of flu vaccine contains around 25 micrograms of thimerosal, *over 250 times the* *Environmental Protection Agency’s safety limit of exposure.*"

http://healthfreedoms.org/2011/10/10/flu-shots-have-more-than-250x-epa-mercury-safety-limit/ 

Thimerosal contains around 49% mercury by volume.

The shots also contain considerable amount of aluminum, formaldehyde, and other additives that have been proven unsafe to inject into a human body. No thanks - I will let my body fight off the disease the natural way if I ever get it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats a whole other discussion by itself...not all flu shots have thimerosal...only if the dr uses a multi dose vial, its a preservative. If they use single dose vials they do not contain the stuff.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 30, 2013)

The flu shot, like all vaccinnes, is not a one-size fits all solution. You hardly ever hear about the circumstances where it "works" because one never really quite knows if someone goes through flu season without getting the flu....is it because of the vaccine or because they weren't going to get it anyway?

You do however hear an abundance of reports about side effects that people experience after the flu shot....what percentage of total vaccines is this? I looked quickly and couldn't find a reliable answer.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarjamman said:


> I have only gotten the flu shot once in highschool during my physical - the doctor talked me into it. Almost immediately I got the flu followed by the stomach bug, never got another shot after that. I have to debate with my doctor every year about how I do not want the shot, she makes it sound like I just signed my death sentence. The major concern I have with the flu vaccine is the amount of heavy metals they inject you with:
> 
> " Each dose of flu vaccine contains around 25 micrograms of thimerosal, *over 250 times the* *Environmental Protection Agency’s safety limit of exposure.*"
> 
> ...








I'm sorry, but a site that recommends against vaccinating children is not going to get taken seriously in my book. It's one thing to not get a flu shot, I completely understand that some people don't want to get one and I probably won't once my kids are a little bit older, but to not get standard vaccinations is pure idiocy.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 3, 2013)

Watch out for river blindness


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Feb 4, 2013)

I think my family could do with a little less sharing. I am once again fighting off a head cold. This time it was my husband who brought it into the house and my daughter helped incubate it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> Watch out for river blindness




Yuckk...you read that article too?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 4, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for river blindness
> ...


glad i skipped that article


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't read during lunch. Hideous parasitic disease in parts of Africa. They snack on your retinas.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/02/health/river-blindness/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

I may take Africa off my list of places to see based on that article.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2013)

woohoo started the second set of vials this morning. But gessh the lady this morning injected much lower on my arms than the ladies previously, the injection hurt more because of it.

noticed this afternoon i have 3 sets of bruises on each arm from the last 3 rounds of shots. Yea me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2013)

meh, you got bruises. If I was physically capable of flipping you the bird right now...I probably still wouldn't. Heal up.

Radial nerve is getting better though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a high grade case of the brown apple splatters. It was kinda funny yesterday, but now it's downright painful. I feel like there is an anvil in my gut.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2013)

ok, I lied, I'm sick as a dog.

Achey, cold, tired, sore shivering, and spewing foulness from both ends.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2013)

^^First week at work?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2013)

next week, luckily.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope it passes (ha ha) quickly, VTE.

Seriously, I hope you are well soon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> next week, luckily.




Hope you're better by then.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2013)

Ugh...someone drag me out back and put a bullet in me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ can't. The gun laws are too strict now and there's no ammo.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Ugh...someone drag me out back and put a bullet in me.




Being sick as a dog gives you kinky dreams...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon VT.

I hate how tired allergy shots make me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh...someone drag me out back and put a bullet in me.
> ...




I'm dreaming of not vomiting. Kinky enough?

My stomach sounds like a sputtering old Buick and it smells like an overflowing grease trap under the sheets.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2013)

And I just tweaked my back puking, great.

Kill me.


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel even worse than yesterday. My throat is as sore as can be, and all that mucus has now solidified into a nice solid brick of shit in my head.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> And I just tweaked my back puking, great.
> 
> Kill me.




Holy crap. You're a wreck. Take the rest of the week off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2013)

I got a case of the hot smellies today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been trying to take a cold since last Sunday, and I think it finally caught me today. I feel like refried ass today.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I got a case of the hot smellies today.


do you have this set up so it just posts everyday automatically?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)

Just in time for the new office, too!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 18, 2013)

Gotta break in the office the right way ya know


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2013)

not sure if allergy season has started early or the higher dose in the allergy shots has set off my allergies. Sinus pressure, ear pressure, raw nose, cough sneeze...blah!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2013)

My sinuses are acting up too. I think it's (1) maple pollen, as my maples are in bloom even though it's snowing and (2) the crappy weather changes. I woke up with a sinus headache today. . .


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2013)

^so did I !!! i didn't know if i'd be able to drive it was so bad


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2013)

f'n black ice. I took a spill in the company parking lot today. went backwards and twisted so I landed on my arm with my elbow jamming into my rib cage. Luckily I did not hit my head. My ribs really hurt if I move much. Probably bruised them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2013)

not fun!!!! hope you feel better...pop that advil!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's too damn cold here for pollen anything to be around. LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> It's too damn cold here for pollen anything to be around. LOL




Not according to pollen.com!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 21, 2013)

MA, hopefully nothing a couple of cold beers can't fix!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2013)

beer and advil it is. couldn't hurt.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 21, 2013)

You're pretty safe until you're popping tylenol 3 and a liter of jack...then you might want to see a doctor


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2013)

^ tru dat. Then you can get a 'script for some good stuff.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 22, 2013)

^Sounds like the same thing that happend to me on a surfing wave. Three weeks later, and It's finally starting to feel better and I can sleep on that side. I know your pain and it sucks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2013)

woohoo, first noticable reaction to my allergy shots. nice red quarter sized spot on skin around injection site. no itchies and not raised so who knows. but nothing on the other arm...which was the slightly itchy one this morning. go figure. Wasn't there at lunch so it was definitely a delayed reaction.

wonder if they will make re redo this dose level or continue with the next dose.


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2013)

walking without crutches only 7 days after arthroscopy! I ain't dead yet!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate it when you feel sick, but not really sick enough to stay home.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2013)

i hate the weather right now. Went to the dr Friday about the ear aches I had all week. He checked both ears quite thouroughly...no infection, no inflamation, no redness...but they hurt. I can feel the ear canals and get random jabs of pain. Pressure induced earaches...got numbing ear drops and told to take sudafed. They still hurt and the numbing drops really didn't numb anything. Blah!!!!


----------



## envirotex (May 20, 2013)

Stupid mold count. We finally get some rain, and now the mold count is through the roof. Sinuses are so messed up that my teeth hurt. ):


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2013)

not fun!! I feel your pain.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2013)

fricking A...the barometer in my head is predicting a bad weather front heading this way. I can feel the pressure change ahead of the storm that is suppose to be hitting our area later today.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

Got a SHARP stabbing pain in my stomach on Sunday in a parking lot, very reminiscent of when I had gall stones. Pain has come and gone all week, with lots of nausea and dizzy spells to boot. Supposed to leave for Disney on Monday, so went to the doc's yesterday. He believes my "lower esophageal sphincter" (sounds yummy) is inflamed and not closing, so the pain I'm feeling is bile and stomach acid burning the bottom of my esophagus. I sure hope the medication he gave me starts working quickly, or this is going to be one shitty (not literally) trip.


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Supe!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope things clear up for you Supe.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. I'll be pissed if I can't gorge and drink like the typical vacationer.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

Supe said:


> Thanks. I'll be pissed if I can't gorge and drink like the typical vacationer.


drinking may be tough in the parks of the "Happiest place on earth". Unless things have changed substantially you need to hit up Epcot center and go to Germany or the downstairs in the Kraft pavillion.


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I'll be pissed if I can't gorge and drink like the typical vacationer.
> ...


Already have tickets to Epcot, and am staying at one of the resorts.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hope it gets better soon Supe!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2013)

Supe said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Supe: It looks like you might be in luck!

http://business.time.com/2012/09/14/at-long-last-booze-comes-to-walt-disney-world/


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck Supe! have a good vacation :40oz: :beerchug:


----------



## Supe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks! I'll be posting from my computer Tuesday and Wednesday at least from the conference.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

bloody hell...I've been fighting a sinus something since last Tuesday...we have an ear scope thing at home with all the ear problems minis nick had and there is no fluid in my ears so it is just like the last time...sudafed and ear drops, dr prescribed the larger bottle last time for when it happened again I wouldn't have to make an appointment.

So tired of feeling like crap.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2013)

^ need more rum.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2013)

^I know!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate impending storm days...my sinuses are driving me crazy this morning.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2013)

holy fricking cow...it feels like every muscle in my lower back is screaming. I must have slept at an odd angle last night.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel like my sinuses are going to explode and my eyes will pop out, fly across the room, bounce off the wall and roll out of my office... it happens EVERY time a weather system like this moves through. Not only is it dreary and rainy, wet and chilly, but I get to feel like crud too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2013)

My extremities and along my spine itch like crazy this past week or so, I swear it has to be something with the nerves regenerating. It feels like the itch is coming from under my skin. This is probably a good sign, it's just that most times right before something feels normal again, I go through this annoying itchy, tingly, numb, heavy sensation before I feel normal there again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I feel like my sinuses are going to explode and my eyes will pop out, fly across the room, bounce off the wall and roll out of my office... it happens EVERY time a weather system like this moves through. Not only is it dreary and rainy, wet and chilly, but I get to feel like crud too.


i feel your pain....same thing happens to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> I feel like my sinuses are going to explode and my eyes will pop out, fly across the room, bounce off the wall and roll out of my office... it happens EVERY time a weather system like this moves through. Not only is it dreary and rainy, wet and chilly, but I get to feel like crud too.


^feel like this today but there are no storms rolling through to blame it on.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2013)

This is beginning to sound like "The EG and Snick" thread.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 26, 2013)

My hand hurts from ripping up the carpet in my bedroom over the weekend.

Before anyone makes a dirty joke, I'll point out I also went to town on some trim in there too. (Painted the crown moulding.)


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> My hand hurts from ripping up the carpet in my bedroom over the weekend.
> 
> Before anyone makes a dirty joke, I'll point out I also went to town on some trim in there too. (Painted the crown moulding.)


Totally had a comment in my head before I saw the second statement.

With that said, I too painted some crown moulding this weekend. Didn't rip up any carpet though because I just have some thick hard wood.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> My hand hurts from ripping up the carpet in my bedroom over the weekend.
> 
> Before anyone makes a dirty joke, I'll point out I also went to town on some trim in there too. (Painted the crown moulding.)


saw the pics...looks nice



snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like my sinuses are going to explode and my eyes will pop out, fly across the room, bounce off the wall and roll out of my office... it happens EVERY time a weather system like this moves through. Not only is it dreary and rainy, wet and chilly, but I get to feel like crud too.
> ...


after taking the following cocktail i feel slightly better...sudafed, tylenol, claritin and zyrtec. (the combo of the last two are because today was shot day)


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 26, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > My hand hurts from ripping up the carpet in my bedroom over the weekend.
> ...


Thanks Miss! I have hard wood like MS now.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 27, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


Showed pic to Mr army man cause they looked good... he says "you engineer lady's are so handy..."


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2013)

Husband got his flu shot, makes sense that we all get sick. Or it could have been the guy with the cold in the meeting on Monday, or walking around in the rain, or just the change of seasons...no matter, I'm going to fight it with a day of rest and oj and nyquil


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL @ flu shots.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2013)

just remember you didn't get the flu from the flu shot. You are just experiencing side effects from all the other ingredients in the shot.

unless it was the nasal spray flu vaccine because that one does have the live flu strains in it.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2013)

But I didn't get a flu shot... never do...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ flu shots.


+1


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 9, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ flu shots.
> ...


+2

My dad just got one for the 3rd year in a row. Every time he does, the injection site is sore for a week, and he usually gets a really bad cold from it. I asked him the other day if he had ever gotten the flu, and he said no. I asked if getting a really bad cold from the flu shot every year is preferable to the small chance that he might get the flu without the shot. He's starting to reconsider getting the shot next year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

My wife has to get a flu shot. It's a condition of her employment. Reason #12,659 why I could never work in the medical field...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2013)

if I want to volunteer with the hospital from sept to march I have to get a flu shot or wear a mask the entire time I am there. Glad the food pantry is not attached to the hosiptal.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2013)

I never get a flu shot. I was at the doc last year and they asked if I wanted one. Figured I'm here why not. Its a possible reason I got GBS this spring. I will never, ever get one again. The flu beats paralysis any day of the week.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sure why there's so much hate for the flu shot. If you don't want it don't get it, but there are folks out there who should get it every year. I know it's basically a guess as to what flu strains are going to be prevalent in a given year, but it still helps to provide antibodies to help fight the flu off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2013)

See above.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> but it still helps to provide antibodies to help fight the flu off.


I'm not looking to draw this out, but FWIW, the human body already has these antibodies to fight infections and ailments. I'm guessing these "flu shots" are more geared toward additional revenue more than anything. And there is a better chance that the Earth's moon will break orbit than being able to align the appropriate antibodies with whatever flu strains are active for the given year. Just sayin'....


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > but it still helps to provide antibodies to help fight the flu off.
> ...




That's why I said it's good for some people. Check out the CDC website for it, but pregnant women, young kids, elderly, etc. can benefit from getting the shot. I never got the shot until we had kids, but I've had one every year since. I'll probably quit getting one when the kids are into elementary school.

VT, I completely understand why you would never get a flu shot again.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2013)

Just as an FYI, I got the flu shot an pneumonia vaccines a year ago, both at the same time, and in the same arm. Within hours, my entire upper arm was red, swollen, hot to the touch, and I was so sick that I couldn't move off the couch for over a week. Cold sweats that would soak me completely through, fever that hit 104, and joint/body pain like I've never felt before.

Flu shots/pneumonia vaccines can suck my nuts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2013)

Ble - no worries. The weird thing is that occurrence of GBS in ND is really skewed. Something in the oil I guess.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2013)

Think I had a minor seizure today. Was in my room folding laundry, emptying boxes, sorting, etc. (With the hospital stays and recovery, I'm only minimally unpacked.)

Next thing I'm waking face down halfway on the bed. I've got a textured wall so I look like I've been cheese gratered and my eyelid was dripping blood in my eye. Had to be somewhere tonight so I was glad I got to stop.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2013)

Yikes! Any history of seizures?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2013)

hopefully it includes a trip to the DR to figure out why they are happening!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah me...hacking up a lung these past several days. Lovely end results of an allergy attack for me. It feels like what happens when I am around cats or someone who has lots of them, but it has also been balls to wall harvesting going on around here so it could totally be realted to that too. Either way I am going to be coughing for the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2013)

^^^ My weekend was pretty much the same thing. The cold medicine didn't really help things Saturday night with all of the alcohol either.

Because I blew my nose so much on Friday, my nose and upper lip are all chapped to hell and are now peeling.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2013)

Tell me more of your sexiness, Dex.

&lt;---doesn't flu shot because a friend's sister got GBS and died. That's creepy. Gets all the other vaccinations and has kid vaccinated, just no flu vaccine.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2013)

> Yeah me...hacking up a lung these past several days. Lovely end results of an allergy attack for me. It feels like what happens when I am around cats or someone who has lots of them, but it has also been balls to wall harvesting going on around here so it could totally be realted to that too. Either way I am going to be coughing for the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 28, 2013)

I always get the flu from my flu shot. I know they say it doesn't cause flu. I come from a family of health care professionals. I'd rather just have the chance of getting the flu than knowing I'll get it from the flu shot. I wash my hands a lot during flu season.

BTW, I also get the measles from the measles vaccine. Had a booster when I was 20ish...got the rash. So did Tex Jr.; he had them from the top of his head to the soles of his feet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still hoping minisnick will get the chicken pox naturally since they have a failure rating of like 15% even though IL schools require the vaccine.

THe moment I hear a classmate came down with them Pox party at our house!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2013)

envirotex said:


> I always get the flu from my flu shot. I know they say it doesn't cause flu. I come from a family of health care professionals. I'd rather just have the chance of getting the flu than knowing I'll get it from the flu shot. I wash my hands a lot during flu season.
> 
> BTW, I also get the measles from the measles vaccine. Had a booster when I was 20ish...got the rash. So did Tex Jr.; he had them from the top of his head to the soles of his feet.


That sucks envirotex.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 29, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm still hoping minisnick will get the chicken pox naturally since they have a failure rating of like 15% even though IL schools require the vaccine.
> 
> THe moment I hear a classmate came down with them Pox party at our house!!






snickerd3 said:


> I'm still hoping minisnick will get the chicken pox naturally since they have a failure rating of like 15% even though IL schools require the vaccine.
> 
> THe moment I hear a classmate came down with them Pox party at our house!!






That was the other thing...Mini-Tex got the chicken pox 3 years after his vaccination. It's no wonder people are suspicious...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 31, 2013)

I can feel I'm starting to come down with something, the day before a three day weekend in the field for my reserve duty training this month... great... Nothing like trying to shoot at targets with snot running down your chin and coughing up a lung. I need a serious infusion of vitamin C and Nyquil tonight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2013)

I can feel my face today the sinus pressure is soo bad. I forgot the sudaphed at home this morning and the advil allergy sinus stuff I had in my desk isn't strong enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 31, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I can feel I'm starting to come down with something, the day before a three day weekend in the field for my reserve duty training this month... great... Nothing like trying to shoot at targets with snot running down your chin and coughing up a lung. I need a serious infusion of vitamin C and Nyquil tonight.




I've found Emergen-C is good for keeping your C levels up, and it doesn't taste too bad. I like things like that and Theraflu because you usually get sick in the winter when it is cold, and the warm drink is nice.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Oct 31, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I've found Emergen-C is good for keeping your C levels up, and it doesn't taste too bad.


A several years ago when my husband got the flu a week before our wedding, I pretty much lived off that stuff trying to prevent the same happening to me. I was determined not to be sick for my wedding. It worked too!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm fighting off a head cold this the last day or so. My throat is all scratchy and my head feels like it's the size of a watermelon. Probably from all those 3 AM puppy walks in the frigid cold with no coat.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 9, 2013)

LilSC woke up this morning as a snot machine. I hope it's just allergies and not a head cold.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2013)

Two days left on antibiotics for my sinuses. Seems that when I get these sinus infections now, they come with a vengeance. The last two have been just as bad or worse on my ears than my stinkin' sinuses.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm fighting off a head cold this the last day or so. My throat is all scratchy and my head feels like it's the size of a watermelon. Probably from all those 3 AM puppy walks in the frigid cold with no coat.




Now I'm pretty thinking it's the flu. Shoot me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2013)

definitely been rocking a full blown sinus infection this week. Today applying pressure to my forehead to help with the pain causes my teeth to hurt. was sporting a nice dual case of conjuctivitis this week too.

still debating whether just to let the sinus infection take its course or get the meds and try to shorten it by a few days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 14, 2013)

I am definitely not coming in tomorrow. Cold is getting worse.

May not make it the rest of the day.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 23, 2013)

I was in a wreck yesterday =/. My shoulder is all jacked up and I can't turn to the left at all. Went to the doctor and thankfully there is no bone damage. My daughter was in the car too, but she is golden. Thankfully I am very particular about making sure that every time the straps of her harness are perfect and very snug. My poor car, though, there's a good chance it's totaled.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow! Take it easy the next couple of days. Scary stuff, glad you and your kiddo are ok.


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck on yer recovery!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks. Muscle relaxers and a heating pad are my friends right now. Unfortunately I couldn't get the really good ones since I still have to be functional enough today to take care of our daughter while Hubby works.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear it SCNikki. I hope it's just bangs and bruises and heals up soon. Glad your daughter is OK. Cars can be replaced.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 25, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Sorry to hear it SCNikki. I hope it's just bangs and bruises and heals up soon. Glad your daughter is OK. Cars can be replaced.


x2. Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'm continuing to do better. Yeah, just muscle damage. Thankfully there was any bone injury. I actually got in a half day today at work before I decided I needed to take my muscle relaxer and spend quality time with the heating pad. I can almost turn my head fully to the left, too.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Nov 25, 2013)

^Glad to hear you are doing better Niki and that mini-Niki is alright. The vehicle can be replaced, so take a little time and get yourself healed up!


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2013)

Be careful with your prescriptions, folks.

Took an old muscle relaxer that had been prescribed for 3X/day, not noticing the expiration date. Took ONE, laid down after feeling loopy. Got a stabbing pain in stomach, jumped up to go to bathroom. Made it to bathroom, started seeing stars, and nighty-night. Next thing I hear is the GF calling my name, realize that I'm face down on the tile floor, ass sticking up in the air, head pinned against the shower stall. She had to sit me down and hold me upright, didn't get my vision back for quite a while, white as a ghost.

Tooth punched a hole in my lip, bruised up side of my face, neck/throat aching like hell. Thought I'd walk it off, but still don't have my sea legs back, head is POUNDING, not doing so well with short term memory (putting down keys, drink, etc.) Probably a mild concussion. Thankfully she was there to help me up, and noticing that junior was downstairs, became alarmed when she heard the huge thud of me hitting the floor.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow...that's crazy. Glad the GF was around. I've never heard of expired prescription medication actually causing adverse effects. I always assumed that the expiration date was just there because active ingredients might not be as effective after that date. Didn't think they would actually go bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Wow...that's crazy. Glad the GF was around. I've never heard of expired prescription medication actually causing adverse effects. I always assumed that the expiration date was just there because active ingredients might not be as effective after that date. Didn't think they would actually go bad.


Quite a few drugs get screwy after their expiration dates (especially prescription meds). Most lose effectiveness, but a few get rather potent...

IIRC, the post-expiration effects are one of the considerations used by the Feds to determine if it's safe for a drug to go over-the-counter, as it's very common for people to buy a drug and forget about it in their medicine cabinet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, Supe. I'm glad the GF was there. Take it easy, and get better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 9, 2013)

wow Supe that's f'd up. Did you call the Dr or a toxic helpline to see if what you experienced is a possibility with that specific medication?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Geez Supe! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. Glad your GF got there when she did.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2013)

Would have gone to the docs, but primary care is booked solid, and Urgent Care won't do/authorize CT scans or MRI's, so going to wait it out.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 9, 2013)

Darn!!!! Hope you recover soon Supe.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, if you get a little tense in the coming days, just take a muscle relaxer to calm down.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2013)

So, serious question here. Lately, I have been smelling the odor of a dirty ash tray everywhere I go. In my house, office, car. Virtually every enclosed area with little "fresh" air flow. Not so much outside because the open air atmosphere. We dont smoke, not around people who do. At home we have a forced hot air oil fired furnace. Originally, I thought that we had an exhaust problem with it or maybe dirty ducts, not that. I am going nuts trying to isolate the smell and no one else smells it. Could I be the problem? Could I have a problem with my sinuses? Someone please help.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2013)

halitosis?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2013)

Funny


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 24, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> So, serious question here. Lately, I have been smelling the odor of a dirty ash tray everywhere I go. In my house, office, car. Virtually every enclosed area with little "fresh" air flow. Not so much outside because the open air atmosphere. We dont smoke, not around people who do. At home we have a forced hot air oil fired furnace. Originally, I thought that we had an exhaust problem with it or maybe dirty ducts, not that. I am going nuts trying to isolate the smell and no one else smells it. Could I be the problem? Could I have a problem with my sinuses? Someone please help.




I've read that pregnant women experience phantom odors. Perhaps your wife's pregnancy is wearing off on you?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you have a cat?? Pet?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 24, 2013)

do you have a wood-burning stove at home? How old is your car..potential exhaust leak into the cabin?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes I have a dog. Had him for almost 10 years now. No wood burning stove. It's the strangest thing. Last night I took allergy meds and I don't really smell it anymore. Gonna try a sinus wash.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe your dog is secretly a 2 pack a day smoker.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess it's possible.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 24, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> Gonna try a sinus wash.


Sexy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2013)

Getting a couple of plantar warts cut out today. This should be fun. At least it will be better than the feeling of pebbles and broken glass in my shoes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna try a sinus wash.
> ...


^^^ This is about what it has come to.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Getting a couple of plantar warts cut out today. This should be fun. At least it will be better than the feeling of pebbles and broken glass in my shoes.


so how are the feet


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2013)

I got them pared down and then a treatment of canthardin (beetle extract), which is a blistering agent. The pain is extraordinary, and supposed to get worse for the next couple days. Guess I still have a few working nerves in my feet after all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 28, 2013)

OK I basically can't walk. The slightest pressure is unbearable. Worst burning sensation I've ever had.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2013)

Just wait until you hookup with one of those single moms then have to pee...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 28, 2013)

Took the dressings off and it is horrifying. Giant, raised blood blisters on both feet. Fuck this shit, I'm not doing this type of treatment again.

I spoke with the podiatrist on-call. He said this is normal, but I might be having a worse reaction than most. He was surprised they didn't just knock me out and do out patient surgery to remove them.

On a scale of 1-10, it's about a 9.7.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 28, 2013)

I actually managed to make myself get motion sick enough to throw up entirely by playing video games last night.

First-person shooters aren't so epic on a 65" TV...


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2013)

^ sounds like a first world problem


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I actually managed to make myself get motion sick enough to throw up entirely by playing video games last night.
> 
> First-person shooters aren't so epic on a 65" TV...


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> So, serious question here. Lately, I have been smelling the odor of a dirty ash tray everywhere I go. In my house, office, car. Virtually every enclosed area with little "fresh" air flow. Not so much outside because the open air atmosphere. We dont smoke, not around people who do. At home we have a forced hot air oil fired furnace. Originally, I thought that we had an exhaust problem with it or maybe dirty ducts, not that. I am going nuts trying to isolate the smell and no one else smells it. Could I be the problem? Could I have a problem with my sinuses? Someone please help.


So after two weeks of dealing with this, cleaning my ducts, changing my furnace air filter and aerosoling my house, I decided to take some sinus cold meds today. 6 hours later I had a gushing bloody nose. After it stopped, blew my nose and a huge bloody mucus mess came out. Been smelling fine since. I guess it was a sinus infection.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

i've got a sinus infection in the making goign on right now. woke up choking on the sinus discharge in the middle of the night. the voice isn't quite right either


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never had one effect mee like this. I was going crazy thinking there was a phantom odor.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> woke up choking on the sinus discharge in the middle of the night.




Yum! Mr. Snick is a lucky guy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2013)

Has NJ and Snick been sharing a nasal rinse bottle again?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2013)

^impossible...I don't use those things. air(gas) is the only phase that is an IN. the nose is an OUT only for the others


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well solids and liquids are also an 'in' in my book. You know, food and water and stuff like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Well solids and liquids are also an 'in' in my book. You know, food and water and stuff like that.


You put food and water up your nose?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

When I was on a feeding tube, they put it through my nose and down my throat. So, I guess that's a yes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> Well solids and liquids are also an 'in' in my book. You know, food and water and stuff like that.


Never under estimate a kid. they will shove anything up their noses, or digest anything for that matter too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't have any experience with kids, but I'm no longer surprised by what my dog will eat. I keep my puppy crated when I'm not paying attention to him, but I dozed off on the couch when I had him out recently. Woke up an hour or so later and he gnawed on everything from a wicker basket to a knit hat to a half gallon plastic jug of juice.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 30, 2013)

So far I've been lucky. My coworker has told me a story about one of his girls. She was younger than 5 at the time and walked over to him and said, "daddy, where's my marble?" she paused for a second and finished by saying, "Maybe, in my belly!" yeah, kids are crazy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2014)

#$*$*# just tweeked a muscle in my back/shoulder area while hacking up a lung thanks to this likely sinus infection. now it hurts to take a deep breath.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally got "the crud". My boys got it from their cousin during Christmas and they couldn't help but share the love with me. Yesterday I woke up and had the deepest voice ever. I was practically hitting the brown noise. Today, however, I'm half deepest voice ever and half no voice at all. Throat also hurts and have a not-so-pleasant cough. Didn't get sick at all in 2013, but am starting 2014 out with a bang.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 8, 2014)

Lung butter yields to lung paste. Ugh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2014)

Broke my nose I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn it VTE, really? How'd you do that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

I was curious for the same answer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

Tripped over my own feet and hit the door.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

^^^ fixt


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

Where's the door?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

My bad. I'm sleep deprived these days. Misread it. Thought you hit the floor.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^^^ fixt


One of my favorite video clips from Tosh.0. LOL!!

Sorry to hear about the nose VT. Perhaps this would help? :dunno: If anything it should be a good conversation starter when talking to the ladies.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ fixt
> ...






I think he needs something more like this...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2014)

^I have an extra one he can borrow...but even then he can still trip inside one of those things. VT you better have gone to the dr to get that nose looked at


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm afraid that if he goes to the Dr. for the nose, they'll find that it is actually a symtom of something bigger...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2014)

^A bigger nose?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

The boogers taste better with this hint of blood though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

OK, more than a hint. My notstrils are drooling right now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

Is she single?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

Based on the fact that everyone in the pic is wearing short sleeves, I would infer that she only likes warm climates.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

^^^ Like she wants to be banished to nothingness that is North Dakota.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

Why are New Yorkers always so grumpy? The light at the end of our tunnel is New Jersey.

North Dakota, where men are men and sheep are scared.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Why are New Yorkers always so grumpy? The light at the end of our tunnel is New Jersey.
> 
> North Dakota, where men are gay cowboys and sheep are scared.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 15, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Why are New Yorkers always so grumpy? The light at the end of our tunnel is New Jersey.
> 
> North Dakota, where men are men and sheep are scared.


North Dakota is in the Middle East? Or am I confusing goats and sheep?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 15, 2014)

If you said Middle of Nowhere you'd be a little closer.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 17, 2014)

f#$%ing cedar pollen


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2014)

home with minisnick today. He was running 103+ fever at 4 this morning. He is finally sleeping soundly without grunting or whining...hopefully this is good news. We ran out of baby tylenol in the middle of the night and it is like -25 out right now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 23, 2014)

^ yuck. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^ yuck. Hope he feels better soon.




x2!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got a nagging cold I just can't seem to get rid of. Doesn't help that's -10 below here and I have to walk the puppy several times a day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2014)

Holy overkill Batman! A couple of days ago I tripped a loose shoelace and went face first into a closed door. My nose took the brunt of it and I was pretty sure I broke it. Bled like crazy. Was a little woozy but but did not pass out. I stopped the bleeding, but it kept re-opening on me. I was sick of getting blood on my clothes, furniture, etc. so I went over to the walk in clinic to get it cauterized.

I explain to the receptionist why I was there, and she seemed all concerned and got the triage nurse. So I explain it to her. "Since there's a head injury involved, you need to go to the ER in case you have a concussion or facial fractures."

OK, I go over to the ER (same medical group), they put me in this secondary ER for the basic stich 'em and ditch 'em cases, get all gowned up (no IV at least) and the nurse practitioner. She gets me cauterized, then applies pressure to different areas of my place, which I told her was tender here and there. Suddenly: "You might have broken an orbital bone, we need to do a CT scan." Listen lady, I just want you to stop the bleeding so I can out of here. The scan comes back negative and I go. What should have been a 5 minute office visit turned into a 4+ hours ordeal.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 24, 2014)

At least it gave you something to do there in the middle of nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 24, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> A couple of days ago I tripped a loose shoelace and went face first into a closed door.


We buy velcro shoes for my daughter. You should look into them for your size.

I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2014)

mega sinus issues which is also causing hearing issues and stabbing ear pain


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang, VT. You need to be more careful. Glad it wasn't more serious.

Hope you feel better soon Snick!


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Holy overkill Batman! A couple of days ago I tripped a loose shoelace and went face first into a closed door. My nose took the brunt of it and I was pretty sure I broke it. Bled like crazy. Was a little woozy but but did not pass out. I stopped the bleeding, but it kept re-opening on me. I was sick of getting blood on my clothes, furniture, etc. so I went over to the walk in clinic to get it cauterized.
> 
> I explain to the receptionist why I was there, and she seemed all concerned and got the triage nurse. So I explain it to her. "Since there's a head injury involved, you need to go to the ER in case you have a concussion or facial fractures."
> 
> OK, I go over to the ER (same medical group), they put me in this secondary ER for the basic stich 'em and ditch 'em cases, get all gowned up (no IV at least) and the nurse practitioner. She gets me cauterized, then applies pressure to different areas of my place, which I told her was tender here and there. Suddenly: "You might have broken an orbital bone, we need to do a CT scan." Listen lady, I just want you to stop the bleeding so I can out of here. The scan comes back negative and I go. What should have been a 5 minute office visit turned into a 4+ hours ordeal.




I WISH I could get in and out of an ER in only 4 hours.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

> Dang, VT. You need to be more careful. Glad it wasn't more serious.




Thanks, the broken part isn't a big deal. The nostril that keeps popping open unannounced part sucks. It's itchy, clogged, and yucky.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2014)

yeah minisnicks school just called saying he was crying about an earache...which he did not mention this morning when i dropped him off at daycare.

Had to call the Daycare to go pick him up. THey said about an hr after i left he started complaining (no fever) but they gave him tylenol and asked him if he wanted to stay there or go to school. he chose school


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 28, 2014)

^ to quote the Dr...now that's one raging ear infection. poor little man.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, this busted nose thing has been going on for a while now. I'm waiting for someone to shove a curling iron up the damned thing to cauterize it.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 1, 2014)

I seriously question the medical care you are getting if you are still having issues...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

You may want to go to a bigger city hospital back east in all reality... My wife has noticed that the hospitals out here in Denver are at least 10 years behind the ones she left in Atlanta...(in terms of basic technology upgrades)


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 1, 2014)

Ans ill go out on a limb and say that ATL is likely behind the Boston medical district


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2014)

And none of them are as good as those in Europe...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

at home with a kid that woke up with a rash all over his body...dr appt at 10:30 (central)


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah green snot...the sinus infection is finally on the way out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel like I need to get checked out for a sinus infection. today I had the worst sinus headache in a long time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

i'll save you the copay...

forehead tender to touch or hurts when bend forward...answer yes to either and you likely have a sinus issues. If your snot is green to brown you likely have an infection

unless you are puking due to the pressure/imbalance take sudaphed 12 hr (the real stuff) for no more than 5 days


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

all antiobitics do is shave 3 days off the miserableness


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been dealing a bunch of different symptoms since Christmas time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 10, 2014)

so have i...it sucks


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

It must be the extreme cold temps too


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 10, 2014)

You better listen to her...she's pre-med.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought she was pre-law?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 10, 2014)

Either way, she stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2014)

woke up with a hell of a sinus headache...to the point of balance issues and nausea. ABout quarter to 11 before I could handle the pressure almost normally


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2014)

choking on sinus drainage and snot...yummy


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

^ who's hungry for lunch?!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

^Oysters?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 4, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> choking on sinus drainage and snot...yummy








knight1fox3 said:


> ^ who's hungry for lunch?!




I read that right as I swallowed some cold spaghetti that I had brought in for 'lunch'. yes... I gagged.


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Oysters?




Glad I ate _before_ I read that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> choking on sinus drainage and snot...yummy


it's one of these days again...just add sore throat a la post nasal drip and an ear ache


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > choking on sinus drainage and snot...yummy
> ...




I was up half the night, the last two days my allergy meds have not been able to keep up with the drip... aiming for a gallon and a half of water consumption and packed watermelon, and cucumber in my lunch today to sneak in extra hydration. Made my shakeology with water this morning instead of a milk based product.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2014)

My sinuses have been a mess these last few days. I've been living on sudafede


----------



## Supe (Apr 3, 2014)

Miami is killing my allergies. Eyes/nose are fine, but can't breathe worth a damn. Same every time I come here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Soooo..... apparently my days as a field medic in the NJM house aren't over. Mrs. NJ has been up puking the night and now NJ#3 just did too. Shades of NYE 2012 are echoing in my mind.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Soooo..... apparently my days as a field medic in the NJM house aren't over. Mrs. NJ has been up puking the night and now NJ#3 just did too. Shades of NYE 2012 are echoing in my mind.


Good thing you're not taking the PE next week.

I hope everyone feels better soon. And remember, there is no need to catch puke with you hands.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Regarding the PE, I was thinking the same thing. This was always my nightmare scenario. As for the puke catching, too late.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 4, 2014)

I believe we have corrected ALL funky sinus problems! WOOOOTTTT!!!

-three pills a day (2 zyrtec-D and a prilosec), smoke free, avoid gluten and avoid dairy-

Day 2 of being able to breath, and NO Cough!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2014)

Coming off a nasty cough and it seems that some of the junk is in my lungs.

I'm not taking any chances, I made a Dr. apt today so I can put my bronchitis &amp; pneumonia fears (ie: too much webMD) fears to bed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 4, 2014)

an old army medic told me if when you are breathing and it sounds like saran wrap being crinkled up get yourself to a dr ASAP.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2014)

^^ Not quite like that. Just when I take a full breath it seems that my lungs aren't getting all of the air that I'm taking in.

Oh well, I'll be laughed at by him in a bit less than an hour now.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mucinex was recommended. Laughs were had.

:bag:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, at least web-MD was wrong in that you don't have some rare Taiwanese illness.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 4, 2014)

Believe me, the ultimate Taiwanese STD popped out almost 3 years ago.

:smileyballs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 4, 2014)

Mrs Dex and I were discussing Web Md the other day. We both came to the conclusion that once you enter your symptoms, the results should be sorted by liklihood of having said disease, not by the severity.

I have been coughing quite a bit lately and have a congested sinus. Web MD: well, it could be a flesh-eating bacteria liquefying your internal organs, or it could be allergies...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

last time I used webmd I was convinced that I either had leprosy or brain cancer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

I would have agreed to brain cancer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

:tardbang:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

:thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2014)

to the tune of "Yesterday"

leprosy...

all my skin is falling off of me

I'm not half the man I used to be

Oh how did I get Leprosy?

syphilis...

to think it started with a single kiss

now it even hurts to take a piss.

oh how did I get syphilis?

[John Valby]


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2014)

i remember now why i don't like mucinex type products....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2014)

You don't like those big green talking blobs fly out of your nose?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2014)

I get those without the extra help....it is the juicy green talking blobs sneezes.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2014)

I hate Mucinex. If I'm on it, and it's working, I will have something go flying across the room just by breathing normally.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

5 months later and I still can't smell correctly. I still smell a dirty ash tray under my nose.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> 5 months later and I still can't smell correctly. I still smell a dirty ash tray under my nose.


It's time to get up off of the bar room floor.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > 5 months later and I still can't smell correctly. I still smell a dirty ash tray under my nose.
> ...


dude I so wish there was an easy fix for this. It's nauseating. I'm gonna have to go to the doctor for it. I hate going to see the doctor.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Sounds like it could be an allergy or a sensitivity to something. I hope the doctor has a solution.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

it's so strange because it started out of no where. Nothing in my environments have changed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

Somebody needs to rinse...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2014)

^ my wife has one of those.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Somebody needs to rinse...


yeah, I guess I should try it. Funny, I recall having this convo before...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

^ I thought you figured this out previously?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

dude, if it doesn't look like blow then you really shouldn't be snorting it... I don't care what the guy who sold it to you said


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

^ you should listen to her NJ, she's pre-med.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought she was pre-law?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I thought she was pre-law?






dude.... I'm everything AND the package it came in


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she was pre-law?
> ...


with cheeks like that that proclaim your love for bacon, I believe it.


----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know what the heck I did to my neck this past weekend, but something in the back on the left side is definitely out of whack. Any time I turn my head to put any tension on it, I'm in agony (first noticed when rolling over in bed and trying to lift my head off the pillow). It's got to be pressing/pinching a nerve or something, because my left palm and four fingers (thumb excluded) have been almost completely numb for three days now. Only feel pins and needles.

Really noticeable in the mirror, too. My head is cocked a bit to the right, and my left shoulder is sitting much lower than the right when standing "normally".


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> I don't know what the heck I did to my neck this past weekend, but something in the back on the left side is definitely out of whack. Any time I turn my head to put any tension on it, I'm in agony (first noticed when rolling over in bed and trying to lift my head off the pillow). It's got to be pressing/pinching a nerve or something, because my left palm and four fingers (thumb excluded) have been almost completely numb for three days now. Only feel pins and needles.
> 
> Really noticeable in the mirror, too. My head is cocked a bit to the right, and my left shoulder is sitting much lower than the right when standing "normally".


Sounds like you need a session with the bone breaker...

according to my wife, a good massage therapist can help there too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2014)

my allergies are wicked bad today. My eyes are so dry. I hate using eye drops too


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the heck I did to my neck this past weekend, but something in the back on the left side is definitely out of whack. Any time I turn my head to put any tension on it, I'm in agony (first noticed when rolling over in bed and trying to lift my head off the pillow). It's got to be pressing/pinching a nerve or something, because my left palm and four fingers (thumb excluded) have been almost completely numb for three days now. Only feel pins and needles.
> ...




Good possibility. I used to go twice a week, now with my work schedule, can never make it to one. I need to find someone who can do those trigger point injections, too. Those seemed to help temporarily, especially for the shoulder blade pain.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2014)

Supe said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...






As a side note, I think all the years of competitive shooting really did a number. Jamie Grey, who took double women's gold at the last Olympics, I grew up shooting with. Between standing there with your back arched for hours a day, 6 days a week, and carrying around the heavy gear bags, it really takes its toll. She's in her very early 30's, and just had to officially retire from shooting because of the back issues, even though she's in her prime.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2014)

holy crap...over the last hour or so the pain/pressure starts in my ear across the cheek bones to behind the eyes then across the check to the other ear.


----------



## engineergurl (May 1, 2014)

My tooth is bleeding and won't stop. I look like a vampire


----------



## maryannette (May 1, 2014)

Try Putting A Tea Bag On It.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> My tooth is bleeding and won't stop. I look like a vampire


How did it start bleeding


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

Tea bag worked, though I didn't see that till this morning I found it in the internet last night. I don't know what I did... but it started bleeding again this morning after I rinsed the nasty off. Just left a message for the dentist.


----------



## maryannette (May 2, 2014)

New definition for tea bagging?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 2, 2014)

maryannette said:


> New definition for tea bagging?


:spit:

Well played.


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

I expected that. Not from Mary, it was a perfect set up.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Tea bag worked, though I didn't see that till this morning I found it in the internet last night. I don't know what I did... but it started bleeding again this morning after I rinsed the nasty off. Just left a message for the dentist.




Check on that ASAP. Also check your blood platelet count...please???


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I expected that. Not from Mary, it was a perfect set up.


she posted the original suggestion. I would be disappointed if there were no comments.


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

All better...though it is sore. There was some thing stuck, the thing stopped bleeding as soon as soon as she got it cleaned out, rinse with saltwater and all that jazz.

Still have to wear the boot when I amout and about but can take it off at home if I am not walking around much


----------



## snickerd3 (May 2, 2014)

glad to hear it wasn't something major!


----------



## MA_PE (May 2, 2014)

You have to wear a boot on your tooth?


----------



## engineergurl (May 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> glad to hear it wasn't something major!


Me too... it freaked me out...

The boot is on my ankle...lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2014)

I will not be making any jokes relating to health. Last time I did on Eb.com....you know what happened.


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

I'm getting old.

Went to turn around in the driveway yesterday (while standing), didn't lift my foot up all the way, and ended up twisting my leg. Knee and hip both audibly popped, didn't think anything of it once the pain went away (knee hurt right in the joint). Went to the zoo with Junior and the GF, of course she wanted to do this big obstacle course thing (three elevated tiers, rope bridges, etc., you rely on a harness/rope to save your ass, it's pretty sketchy and high off the ground.)

Was doing fine until the sideways rope walk thing. Once it started to get the speed wobbles, I thought I was going to die. Knee swelled up, I hobbled around the rest of the day, iced it when I got home. Was OK for a bit, but good lord does it hurt today. Pain isn't in the joint, feels like a band of pan/stiffness on the top and bottom of it. So now I'm walking around looking like I shit my pants and am trying to waddle to the bathroom.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 12, 2014)

I woke up this morning with a red, itchy rash on both my hands. Apparently I got into something I'm allergic to. It's driving my crazy.

(Bring on the masturbation jokes)


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 12, 2014)

^^^maybe that's what your allergic too?

:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2014)

Could be allergic to your own man chowder.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 14, 2014)

It might not be an allergy, but rather the itchy sensation you get before the hair starts growing on your palms.


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> It might not be an allergy, but rather the itchy sensation you get before the hair starts growing on your palms.




when's the next full moon?


----------



## MA_PE (May 14, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> It might not be an allergy, but rather the itchy sensation you get before the hair starts growing on your palms.


yep. how's your eyesight? going blind?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 21, 2014)

Been sick since Sunday. I finally forced myself to come home from work today and drank unholy amounts of oil of oregano mixed with OJ. Here's hoping I'll be better by tomorrow as it works its disgusting-tasting, pizza-scented magic.

On a terrifying note, my in-laws recently told me there's a strain of 90-day flu going around their town. I hope it doesn't make its way across the border to the States.


----------



## akwooly (May 22, 2014)

Supe said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...


she went to my alma mater!


----------



## Supe (May 22, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




I grew up shooting with/against quite a few of the folks who went to Alaska Fairbanks. Good group of folks, most of whom were very humble and down to earth.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2014)

How are you feeling YMZ?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 27, 2014)

Thanks DK. I'm doing better!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 27, 2014)

The last week has been rough on the Dex household. Mini Dex#1 got 4 stitches on his hand last week when the handle on the bike pump broke. Then on Saturday Mrs Dex and Mini-Dex #1 went to the driving range to hit some golf balls when Mini-Dex #1 hit her in the head with his driver (she was helping him with his swing and mis-judged where she was supposed to stand behind him). She ended up with a staple to close the wound. Yesterday while playing disc golf I got cracked in the shin with a broken tree branch while looking for a disc. I probably should have gone to the Dr to get stitches, but I'm tired of paying medical bills this week...


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2014)

Moral of the story: stop exercising.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2014)

damn sinus pressure!!! i wish this stormy weather would just drop what it needs to drop then get the hell out of the area instead of lingering for days on end.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel like sh*t. Got some sort of bug that reared its head on Thursday morning. By that night, my voice was gone. I couldn't talk. That lasted into Friday. On Saturday, 30 minutes into cutting the grass, I was physically exhausted. Muscles refused to do much of anything. Voice finally was sounding somewhat normal yesterday. Today I'm physically tired again and hacking up Hershey kisses and ectoplasm.

Happy Monday!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 9, 2014)

be sure to go get some hiC ectocooler to replace all that and speed up recovery...


----------



## Supe (Jun 9, 2014)

Man, I loved that stuff as a kid. Neon green, sugary goodness.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 10, 2014)

Whatever bug I have is just kicking my ass. Sinus activity is slowly returning to normal, my voice is a little better, but I am physically exhausted. Ugh.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 10, 2014)

My throat started hurting yesterday and I had a migraine all day. Migraine finally went away but throat is still sore today and my head is beginning to feel stuffy.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 14, 2014)

Caught the same stomach bug Mr. YMZ is fighting. I took some oregano oil that helped ease the severe cramping, but now I'm exhausted. Thank goodness the kids haven't gotten sick yet because neither of us is well enough to care for them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 14, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Caught the same stomach bug Mr. YMZ is fighting. I took some oregano oil that helped ease the severe cramping, but now I'm exhausted. Thank goodness the kids haven't gotten sick yet because neither of us is well enough to care for them.


Been there done that. It sucks. I'm usually the last to get sick so I run the infirmary until I get it. Good luck


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks NJ!

We're both over the stomach bug, but with perfect timing my recovery was immediately followed by the more routine kind of cramping. Since this kind isn't contagious I still get to make dinner and clean the house when I get home from work. Shoot me.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 17, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Thanks NJ!
> 
> We're both over the stomach bug, but with perfect timing my recovery was immediately followed by the more routine kind of cramping. Since this kind isn't contagious I still get to make dinner and clean the house when I get home from work. Shoot me.


thank god. For a minute there, I thought Mr. YMZ would have to call out for pizza for dinner for him and the kids. The dusting can wait until tomorrow, you are up to doing laundry though, correct?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 17, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NJ!
> ...




:huh:

Bad timing dude...

opcorn:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 18, 2014)

The flu in the summer? I feel like crud.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2014)

Just got over an awful sinus cold thing. Blowing snot for days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 1, 2014)

Mrs. Ble and I share everything, which unfortunately led to her sharing strep throat with me. So I'm at home today recuperating. Hopefully the antibiotics I got yesterday kick in soon. Meanwhile, we're trying to make sure that the kiddos don't get it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 1, 2014)

mr snick went to dr yesterday for a rash on his back...he has shingles.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 1, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick went to dr yesterday for a rash on his back...he has shingles.


You know I'm hearing a few cases of shingles. Crazy


----------



## maryannette (Jul 1, 2014)

That sucks, snick! All the people I've ever known who got shingles had gotten the shot. I hope he is taking the meds that can get him well faster.


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2014)

I feel like my head is clamped in a vice right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2014)

maryannette said:


> That sucks, snick! All the people I've ever known who got shingles had gotten the shot. I hope he is taking the meds that can get him well faster.


yep they put him on voltrax (sp?)

Minisnick has only had one of of the two chicken pox shots so far...so hopefully that will be enough. Not that i wouldn't mind him getting the lifetime immunity the natural way vs relying on shots.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, the natural immunity is less expensive, but it's a PITA.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 3, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> Mrs. Ble and I share everything, which unfortunately led to her sharing strep throat with me. So I'm at home today recuperating. Hopefully the antibiotics I got yesterday kick in soon. Meanwhile, we're trying to make sure that the kiddos don't get it.




And now mini-ble1 has strep throat. I hope mini-ble2 doesn't get it, but the odds are against her.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 3, 2014)

bummer...hope you all feel better soon!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Minisnick woke up sick this morning...mr snick is taking the morning off to stay home and I'm taking the afternoon off so he can get some work done. Poor kid...he was supposed to go to the Cards game tonight with his BBF &amp;fam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 7, 2014)

Geeze, sorry to hear that. Kids sick during the summer sucks. Hope he feels better soon


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 7, 2014)

poor kid. Why does sickness always come on days when you have something cool planned to do?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 7, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> poor kid. Why does sickness always come on days when you have something cool planned to do?


I know!!! Although with the weather forecast for today it is probably better this way. Even at 5 -8 pm this evening when they would out at the ballpark in feels like 100 degree temps and chances of thunderstorms.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 7, 2014)

Think mini-MS#2 broke my nose this weekend. He was jumping on the bed and I would make his stuffed kitty cat "run" under him as he jumped. Great fun. He made an odd bounce and his head hit my nose. It hurt, but we kept playing. Well, not a couple of jumps later, he had the same damn odd bounce and hit my nose even harder. That second hit made an awful crunch sound. I immediately ceased playing that game and iced my nose off and on over the duration of the Belgium / Argentina soccer match. Their is still some swelling and my nose is awfully sore, but no black or blue. If anything, it must be cracked because everything is still solid. But damn that hurt!


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2014)

Time to buy you the "no more monkeys" book to read to junior.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh we already have that one. No one said anything about jumping on the couch!


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2014)

Feeling the hurt today. Had some upside-down, under-the-dash welding to do on the car Saturday, which involved the transmission tunnel being right in the small of my back and having to strain my neck for a while to hold my head up. The back pain isn't too terrible, but the entire left side of my neck hurts like hell.

Chest infection still lingering, but not as bad as a few days ago. I hope it doesn't flare up again and disappears by the end of the week. Hard to start P90X3 when you can't breathe.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

Last Sunday I was cutting some tree branches the wife had been nagging me about and I got whacked in the eye really good with a tree branch that didn’t

want to break.. Didn’t hurt to bad at first but I guess I rubbed the hell out of it all day.. by 5:00 I was in “pain level 9” couldn’t really see at all out of either eye.. it actually hurt to keep the eye shut but I couldn’t really keep it open..

I just couldn’t miss work the following Monday so we went back to the hospital (she works at) ER - when she got home from work at 8 PM

I felt like a total F’n idiot going to the ER over this but what yah going to do.. the ER Dock tried to make me not feel like a baby , I don’t know what kind of eye drops he gave me but within 10 seconds everything was back to normal.. Got a prescription for some type of medicine, not sure what it was, but it only lasted for 2 hours, so I kept having to wake up that night and put the eye drops in, and that was the norm for about 3 days until it finally healed.. ER doc Said it was a ”worse than average cut on the eyeball” – I’m sure he said that just to make me feel better..

(I guess I should wear goggles or something),..

I don’t understand how our insurance works, its some kind of hybrid semi disaster insurance, but they (wifes employer)give my wife $2K on a FSA card to cover the deductible, and lets just say that 45 minutes ate up $1300 of the FSA card- which we hadn’t used any of yet this year…

back to normal though today!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 27, 2014)

being able to see again is probably worth $1300. Glad it's cleared up.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Sick as a dog. On the one hand I don't want to infect people by going to work, but on the other I'd hate people to think I bailed on the Friday before Labor Day weekend knowing there are no other engineers to cover the shift.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 29, 2014)

^Put a mask on like all the japanese tourists and wear some nitrile gloves. Do a partial day so it counts for you being there to cover a morning emergency.

Good luck feeling better and getting over the crud that seems to be going around


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2014)

You take enough slack from that place. Nothing wrong with taking a sick day. Even if before a holiday weekend. And if you get hassled about it, just make something up like you were vomiting all colors of the rainbow and took some pictures as evidence. Then offer to show them the pics.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome! I'll bring a bag of Skittles and a toothbrush on Tuesday if they try to call my bluff.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 29, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Awesome! I'll bring a bag of Skittles and a toothbrush on Tuesday if they try to call my bluff.


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8tCgN3aryQ

did someone say skittles?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

damn postnasal drip...woke up with the left side of the back of the throat sore


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 15, 2014)

My eye is burning a little. I think I got some corrosion powder in it from wirebrushing my car battery without eye protection. Stupid stupid.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2014)

Always wear eye protection. No telling when you could get shot in the eye.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> My eye is burning a little. I think I got some corrosion powder in it from wirebrushing my car battery without eye protection. Stupid stupid.




Eye injuries are no joke, go get that checked out. As someone who has had metal, rust, and a chunk of crazy glue removed from their eye in the past, you're money ahead taking care of it up front.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 17, 2014)

completely miserable today. some sort of sinus congestion/pressure combo 2-1 punch going on.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if I'm coming down with something. I have felt fine otherwise, but have been burning up and really flushed the past two days at work.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 19, 2014)

I apparently have shingles which is super awesome with a 3 month old in the house. Not only do I have to wear 2 shirts to make sure he doesn't touch it every time I'm holding him he kicks and squirms which rubs and so it feels like sand paper being dragged across my side.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

ventilator said:


> I apparently have shingles which is super awesome with a 3 month old in the house. Not only do I have to wear 2 shirts to make sure he doesn't touch it every time I'm holding him he kicks and squirms which rubs and so it feels like sand paper being dragged across my side.


mr snick got shingles late june. He only had one rash about the size of a lemon on his side/back area. They gave him meds to reduce the duration but they made him want to puke all the time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

once they pop and start to scab over you aren't contagious anymore. Minisnick only had the first of the two chicken pox shots so we were sort of hoping he would get the chicken pox, but mr snick did a good job of keeping it covered and not exposing minisnick.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn Vent, that suck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Damn Vent, that suck. I hope you feel better soon.


X2


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2014)

yeah definitely hope it isn't a bad case and you feel better quickly.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks everybody, this stuff definitely sucks major butt. I've never had so many sensations in one area, it goes from burning to itching to aching to stabbing to raw feeling sometimes in the stretch of a few minutes. The pain in manageable but is always there to some degree.


----------



## csb (Sep 22, 2014)

It's like you rubbed against a cheap hooker while on shore leave.

Get better soon!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 22, 2014)

csb said:


> It's like you rubbed against a cheap hooker on shore leave.


complete with barnacles.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 24, 2014)

csb said:


> It's like you rubbed against a cheap hooker while on shore leave.


I guess you get what you pay for...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

so did they give you meds or just making you wait it out?


----------



## ventilator (Sep 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> so did they give you meds or just making you wait it out?


I'm just waiting it out. I didn't go to the doctor because as far as I know there isn't really anything they can do for it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

i hate harvest season!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> i hate harvest season!!!!


FALSE


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate harvest season!!!!
> ...


No, TRUE!!!!!! not like anything grown in these parts is for human consumption. It is mostly feed corn and seed production.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

So you don't consume anything with pumpkin in it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> So you don't consume anything with pumpkin in it?


no i don't.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't consume anything with pumpkin in it?
> ...




are you a vegetarian or only eat grass fed free range animals?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

I prefer grass fed animal meat. The meat selection now a days is just garbage. I am not a "marblized" fat sort of person, it makes it chewy to me. But the corn fed lobby has done wondrous marketing on that which has convinced people it is a good thing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 30, 2014)

Its all about how it's cooked. I can take a Kobe steak and turn it into shoe leather, but can also make a plain flank steak into one of the best you've ever eaten.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

a guy at scouts last night gave us some antelope meat (ground) im looking forward to trying it, but they said it taste like sage since that's all they eat...


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> a guy at scouts last night gave us some antelope meat (ground) im looking forward to trying it, but they said it taste like sage since that's all they eat...




is antelope like venison where you need to add some fat to it? For some reason I'm thinking maybe not


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

they said its gamier than venison and recommended to use it in chili.. wife doesn't know about it yet so I am going to sneak some in some hamburger helper one weekend before I waste a batch of chilli


----------



## cement (Sep 30, 2014)

antelope can be good. if someone gave you some, I would think it was properly butchered. don't hide it completely, it's not something you can get every day.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

They said up in Wyoming where they went there is more antelope than you can shake a stick at .... I need to do that next year...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know, shaking a stick at antelope doesn't sound like a good time to me, but to each his own.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

well more like shooting at the antelope  then shaking a stick at them.. - you should be up to speed with Southern Phrases you know


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2014)

remember, if you shake it more than twice...you're playing with it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

im gonna shake it like a polaroid picture


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well more like shooting at the antelope  then shaking a stick at them.. - you should be up to speed with Southern Phrases you know




Are you big enough to bear hunt with a switch? If so, the stick should be fine for the antelope, no gun needed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2014)

rule of thumb is that you can beat it with a stick so long as the stick is no bigger than your thumb.

Well then, maybe it should have been the rule of wrist...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

so who wants in on an early fall antelope hunt next year? Its $125 out of state permit for a female, $350 for a male..

I will be using my iron sights .35


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 1, 2014)

What does a good antelope weigh dressed out?

Isn't the mule deer hunt in Colorado pretty good as well?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't know, they just gave me 5 lbs of ground...

I think both the mule deer and elk here are excellent, however its really been confusing as hell to me to figure out how to hunt here,I admit that I haven't investigated it fully, other than spend a few hours staring at the "big board" in Cabelas, but IMO they have over complicated the hell out of hunting season here.. different zones and schedules within counties, that just doesn't make a lot of sense at first glance, maybe I haven't spent enough time trying to understand it..

In Georgia they just had "deer season" and if you were in a certain county you could or could not take a buck a few weeks out of the season but that was the extent of it


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> so who wants in on an early fall antelope hunt next year? Its $125 out of state permit for a female, $350 for a male..


Damn that's discriminatory. Is that because women are poor shots? or are they just trying encourage them to hunt? or is it because men want their wives to go along to set up "the accident"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2014)

^ha ha, that's funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

just spewed mountain dew all over the place!

damn!!

I didn't know if a DOE and Buck were the same in Antelope speak (I didn't even know they existed outside of zoos in the US until a few months ago when I was in New Mexico wondering, what are them funny deer with twisty antlers doing running 40 mph next to the road?)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2014)

If you need help understanding the hunting system here in CO, just let me know. I've been hunting since I turned 14.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2014)

So the GF is a HUGE germaphobe, and my worst nightmare happened. She was finally convinced to let junior have a sleepover a few weeks ago with some of the other kids at a friend's house, and sure enough... head lice. Now she is in full-on freak-out mode, and will probably have Junior rolling around like the boy in the bubble until she turns 18. I'm surprised she started washing everything, as I expected her to just set fire to the house.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2014)

wow. one night and junior got head lice. I hope GF let the kids mother know (without doing any bodily harm).


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> wow. one night and junior got head lice. I hope GF let the kids mother know (without doing any bodily harm).




I think she did. I know for sure she let the teacher know already as a precaution.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

I think our kids all brought it home from school once it really does suck , however the prescription shampoo and they give out works pretty good these days. I think my wife washed everything twice


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2014)

I picked up one of each of what they had. By the time I got home, the GF already had her head slathered with mayonnaise and vinegar (don't ask). The first one is a kit, not a shampoo, which was a three stage spray, cream, and something else. It was supposed to kill the eggs, too, not just live ones. The other one is the shampoo, which I guess they use after a 10 day period of waiting for the other stuff to work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a folk remedy for lice to suffocate them.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2014)

mayo and vinegar is what my Mom always used when we were kids (there were three of us girls all going to different schools usually, and if one brought them home we all ended up with them)


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> By the time I got home, the GF already had her head slathered with mayonnaise and vinegar.


Taken out of context that sounds pretty kinky.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

you Yankees will put mayo on anything...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Southerners use gravy on everything...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2014)

Gravy &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Mayo


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2014)

they both have a time and place, always in moderation


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> you Yankees will put mayo on anything...




Isn't it the Candians who put it on fries? Or is that the French?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> they both have a time and place, always in moderation


This.

Though I don't care for either.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Gravy is the bacon of liquids


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> you Yankees will put mayo on anything...




Florida was the first place I've seen mayo on a hot dog


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > you Yankees will put mayo on anything...
> ...


uke:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Most of Florida is not really the south it's all snowbirds and Northeasterners


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


X2.Ketchup is ok.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Most of Florida is not really the south it's all snowbirds and Northeasterners




I grew up in the north east and had never seen THAT before... and it was with a CHILI dog?!?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL, that's gross as hell, maybe a Canadian??

there are some broke poor ass people in Florida though, maybe they couldn't afford catsup?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> LOL, that's gross as hell, maybe a Canadian??
> 
> there are some broke poor ass people in Florida though, maybe they couldn't afford catsup?




I figured it was because I was in Panama City Beach


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

well if it was during spring break then it doesn't count  cant be held responsible for eating weird shit when they are drunk 23 hours a day!

man I would like to go back to PCB -1990..


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

yea ear and sinus pain this afternoon


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> yea ear and sinus pain this afternoon


today's a repeat of this!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 8, 2014)

Stupid allergies. Stupid ragweed.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty much spent the whole day sleeping, but I think it could have been worse because I never lost my appetite. Just wish the temperature regulation part of my brain would kick in, hot then freezing then waking up in a cold sweat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2014)

I hate being sick, and I hate being sick on a Friday or Monday.. that's when 75% of all Government employees call in sick..


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


Don't joke, I was flying around the country the same day that dude was and my 21 days aren't up...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 10, 2014)

And I'm currently on a Delta plane to Vegas where they just had an ebola scare on a delta plane this afternoon. Guess where this plane came from...... Vegas!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 10, 2014)

Ha. I was on a plane last week from H-town and I only have allergies, but still thought about Ebola. That's what the media hype can do.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Woke up Sunday and severe limited movement in my left hand (thumb &amp; fore-finger). Not sure what deal is but I can't even type with 2 hands at the moment. Never encountered this sort of thing before and not really sure what can even be done about. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2014)

trigger finger from too many video games?

have you gotten a flu shot recently?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> trigger finger from too many video games?
> 
> have you gotten a flu shot recently?


I have no idea. Too much working out? Too much keyboard time between work &amp; school? I'm at a loss...

No flu shot here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2014)

If anyone has experienced anything similar, I'd like to hear about how it was remedied.


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Woke up Sunday and severe limited movement in my left hand (thumb &amp; fore-finger). Not sure what deal is but I can't even type with 2 hands at the moment. Never encountered this sort of thing before and not really sure what can even be done about. Pretty frustrating.




Any neck pain? I'll get that once in a while, and it usually comes from either a pinched nerve or a swollen lymph node. Whenever I'm about to get sick, I'll get numbness all down the left side, and if I feel the lymph node on the left side just below my hair line, it's usually half the size of a damned golf ball.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 27, 2014)

it could be a sprain... if there is no pain I would check out some mobility exercises on the internet to see if that will help... if it hurts with swelling etc etc, then rest and ice... I would get it checked at the doc if it doesn't go away in three days or so


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2014)

Cut it off. It is obviously broken and unacceptable. It must go.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 28, 2014)

KF any change? Is it numb/tingly?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> KF any change? Is it numb/tingly?


No change. Numb/tingly yes. Strangest thing I've ever encountered medically. Getting a bit worrisome on what can be done.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 28, 2014)

You might have pinched a nerve...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2014)

did a gerble bit you on the way out?

:dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > KF any change? Is it numb/tingly?
> ...


get thyself to a dr silly


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> You might have pinched a nerve...


How do I un-pinch it?



snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Did that. Doc is just as perplexed as I am. Said to possibly look into physical therapy. But I don't see what that is going to do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2014)

if you pinched it, PT should unpinch it. No MRI or xray?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2014)

my mom had a nerve pinched in her shoulder, couldn't raise her arm 45 degrees. After 3 wks of PT 2 times a wk she had 100% mobility back. It hurt slightly for awhile longer but her range of motion was back.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> if you pinched it, PT should unpinch it. No MRI or xray?


Doc said no reason for MRI/Xray if there was no immediate pain in that area and I hadn't received any physical damage.



snickerd3 said:


> my mom had a nerve pinched in her shoulder, couldn't raise her arm 45 degrees. After 3 wks of PT 2 times a wk she had 100% mobility back. It hurt slightly for awhile longer but her range of motion was back.


On to finding a specialist I guess.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 28, 2014)

sounds nerve related to me. the "perplexed" doctor should refer you to someone with specialty in that area.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > You might have pinched a nerve...
> ...


Depends which nerve you pinched... it could be as far away from your hand as in your neck... stretching and releasing the pressure/compression will make it better but you don't know where to focus without proper diagnoses. I'll see what my bil has to say if I can get a hold of him


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cool thank you. I haven't had any neck problems and I have full movement past my elbow per the doc's diagnosis. I assume the issue is where I have the numbness in my hand.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 28, 2014)

you might just be getting old and falling apart??


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2014)

I do believe that he just challenged you there fox.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Krakosky (Oct 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


This. A year or two ago my arm kept going numb and tingly down to my fingertips. I went to the doctor and he said it was due to a pinched nerve in my neck. I went to PT for a month or two and it got everything loosened up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds like PT is the answer here for now. Trying to find a good one locally. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2014)

I still think the axe is faster.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 29, 2014)

or you could shoot it off, Call Jose Cansanco for some pointers.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 30, 2014)

my lymph-nodes are so swollen that I sort of feel like I swallowed a bunch of knives and one got stuck half way down.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 30, 2014)

^ not fun! feel better


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ not fun! feel better


x2


----------



## ventilator (Oct 31, 2014)

I used to get tingling down my left arm and into my shoulder area. It got really bad when I was studying for PE exam and turns out it was from bad posture from being at desk 12hrs a day between work and studying. It was in my neck which is why it went down my side. I tend to rest my left elbow on desk which raises that shoulder up, led to tightened muscles and I had to go to chiro for a little while to loosen it back up.

Never got as bad as losing function though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Doesn't appear to be the case since I have no distinguishable pain in either my neck or arm. Condition persists...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2014)

do you have an appt with an ortho yet?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> do you have an appt with an ortho yet?


Going to see a 2nd physician today (in addition to our in-house doctor) and also going to visit with our in-house PT. I have an appt. with a hand PT specialist next Tue which was the soonest I could get in. At this point I just want to know what is causing it and how to correct it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 31, 2014)

> At this point I just want to know what is causing it and *how to correct it.*




fixt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well EB, this post comes to you from a medical anomaly. Even the orthopedic surgeon I saw today is perplexed. No good reason for this. Time for a nerve EMG.

Also, If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, dickless, hopeless, heartless, fat-ass, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey shit he is! Hallelujah! Holy shit! Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 31, 2014)

Cut it off.

"fixed the newel post."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

EMG scheduled for Tuesday. &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 3, 2014)

I understand the frustration of perplexing the specialists. That triangular area on the back of the hand between the middle and pinky finger went pop one day and I couldn't hold anything with any sort of weight in that hand for weeks. both xray and MRI showed absolutely nothing. The hand Dr basically said his best guess was a microtear that didn't show up in the scans. He prescribed some voltaran gel to penetrate that deep into the muscles. it still acts up every now and again


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> I understand the frustration of perplexing the specialists. That triangular area on the back of the hand between the middle and pinky finger went pop one day and I couldn't hold anything with any sort of weight in that hand for weeks. both xray and MRI showed absolutely nothing. The hand Dr basically said his best guess was a microtear that didn't show up in the scans. He prescribed some voltaran gel to penetrate that deep into the muscles. it still acts up every now and again


That's about the closest thing I've heard that compares to my condition. I don't think anything for me would show up on X-ray or MRI. Kind of glad they are going straight to EMG which seems will give the most definitive information. The timing is most unfortunate as I have my mid-term this week.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

bring me his arm


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Time for an upgrade


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 3, 2014)

Remember, Luke Skywalker did it.


----------



## csb (Nov 3, 2014)

So I used to have localized weakness in my right hand, to the point I couldn't grasp things. The culprit? My cell phone. I was grasping it in one hang and texting and it was an overuse thing.

And, to back this thread upaways, please shoot some antelope. Range Maggots is what we call them.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 3, 2014)

oh give me a home, where the buffalo roam

and the deer and the antelope play


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 3, 2014)

_Home, home, on the range_

_Where critters are tied up in chains_

_I cut through their sides_

_An I rip off their hides_

_And the next day I do it again!_


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2014)

I had somewhat the same issue that happens every 6 months or so. It basically happens because I sign too many drawings.

I basically have some rehab arm stretches that soothes the nerves in my hands.

I never would have thought it, but it really does help!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> EMG scheduled for Tuesday. &lt;sigh&gt;


Damage isn't permanent, so I guess that's good. But recovery time could be fairly lengthy (5-6 weeks). The damage is localized to the lateral nerve in my left arm. Nothing definitive as to what may have caused it. Will be doing my own research but I'm open to any suggestions on anything supplemental I can do to promote nerve repair. Currently taking 100mg of B-6 each day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it a pinched nerve, or is it more like a nerve "bruise"?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Is it a pinched nerve, or is it more like a nerve "bruise"?


Perhaps a little of both? Initially the nerve was somehow compressed enough to cause the damage. But based on the tests (electric pulse &amp; needle), there is no longer any blockage or compression.


----------



## Krakosky (Nov 6, 2014)

csb said:


> So I used to have localized weakness in my right hand, to the point I couldn't grasp things. The culprit? My cell phone. I was grasping it in one hang and texting and it was an overuse thing.
> 
> And, to back this thread upaways, please shoot some antelope. Range Maggots is what we call them.


I think I have a phone related issue too. I usually hold my phone in my left hand with my elbow testing on my desk at work or couch at home. Over the past few weeks I've had some pain in my elbow.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > EMG scheduled for Tuesday. &lt;sigh&gt;
> ...


now that we know that it's not permanent, is it too soon to start making jokes as to what caused it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Absolutely. I'd expect nothing less. However I really wish I did in fact know what caused this so as to prevent it from ever happening again. I'm not a fan of the unknown...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2014)

is the lateral nerve on the upper or under side of the arm?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Under side of the arm like very near the tricep muscle.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 6, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> is the lateral nerve on the upper or under side of the arm?




doesn't that depend on if it's the superior or the inferior?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > is the lateral nerve on the upper or under side of the arm?
> ...


there's a reason I'm an engineer...anatomy and biology are not my cup of tea.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2014)

do you rest your elbow on the door or arm rest while driving? Depending on the car My arm will tingle there if I keep it there too long


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not generally as it's too small for my arm. I also found this information to be interesting and am going to try a few of the recommendations.

http://omtimes.com/2012/11/21-ways-to-heal-nerve-pain-naturally/

http://www.livestrong.com/article/413778-herbal-remedies-for-nerve-damage/


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 6, 2014)

More parking, and less spanking, of the monkey.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 6, 2014)

If it's the nerve along the triceps side of the arm, it is entirely possible that you just bumped your funny bone at one point.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2014)

weird! hope its gets to feeling better Mr. Fletcher!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If it's the nerve along the triceps side of the arm, it is entirely possible that you just bumped your funny bone at one point.


They think the compression had to have been from sleeping in an awkward position. Since it was fine Sat. evening and was present Sun. morning.



Road Guy said:


> weird! hope its gets to feeling better Mr. Fletcher!


LOL, thanks.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2014)

MUST. RESIST. COMMENT.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 7, 2014)

csb said:


> MUST. RESIST. COMMENT.


since when?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > MUST. RESIST. COMMENT.
> ...


Agreed. Fire away. I could use a laugh or two after these past few days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...




Fixt.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > If it's the nerve along the triceps side of the arm, it is entirely possible that you just bumped your funny bone at one point.
> ...


So I'm no Doctor but I think I have this narrowed down to 2 possible causes; both of which are your wife's fault: 

1. your wife was away. I'll let your mind wander as to what may have happened due to this.

2. your wife was away and you got "drinker's elbow". I've never had this happen because I try to keep my drinking arm in tip top shape but I've heard of it in some unlikely situations. It surprises me that this could be possible with someone from "Brew City" but I guess stranger things have happened.

Hope it feels better soon...  :40oz:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

All good suggestions had this been my dominant arm. As my non-dominant, I'm still :dunno:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> All good suggestions had this been my dominant arm. As my non-dominant, I'm still :dunno:


well then maybe it wants to dominated and is doing this for attention. Berate it, tie it up, chain it in a dungeon while wearing black latex, whip it...whip it good. See if that gets a response.


----------



## csb (Nov 12, 2014)

Sounds like a second for vote for "The Stranger." Not to be confused with The Stranger, eh.

Is it possible you snagged it in the swing?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2014)

csb said:


> Sounds like a second for vote for "The Stranger." Not to be confused with The Stranger, eh.
> 
> Is it possible you snagged it in the swing?


Careful. Matt got butt hurt over this definition


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2014)

I never get butt hurt


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

sinus pain...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> sinus pain...


Me too. I hate this


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2014)

at home with a sick kid. minisnick and i were up most of the night. he couldn't even keep water down.


----------



## csb (Nov 20, 2014)

I feel like shit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2014)

No comment


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 20, 2014)

that sucks CSB, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

Can you come over and iron my shirts before you go to bed?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2014)

hope you are feeling better today csb!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm getting over a cold/sinus infection/sore throat/cough that has lasted more than 3 weeks. It was horrible and I'm still debating on going back to doctor.

Hope you feel better, csb.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Can you come over and iron my shirts before you go to bed?




Give me 9 hours to ride down there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 21, 2014)

my eyes are super itchy today...well they have been all week. so annoying.


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2014)

OSHA is coming to see if our building is causing the hacking. My boss called them. He said, "They'll check for mold," and pointed to the mold on the ceiling.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 22, 2014)

OSHA doesn't care if ur a stripper


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 22, 2014)

Just tie off with your g-string and you'll pass with flying colors


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 23, 2014)

Pulled an abdominal muscle (i think) on Friday and it hurts to do anything, even breath.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2014)

^hope you feel better!!!

mega sinus drainage in the middle of the night...like someone turned on a faucet in the back of my throat choking me.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mrs Kevo likely has the flu. She just got back from the doctor and they said they would know for sure later today if she actually does have it.

But she came back home with some antibiotics for an ear infection and a fresh supply of Tylenol.

Both mini kevo and I already had our flu shots last month. Too bad mrs kevo didn't get hers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

she still could have gotten the flu, and you still might.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a flu shot and have been feeling like carp lately. headaches, congestion, fatigue. Not sure if I have a bug or if I'm just plain weary.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, whatever she has I hope she feels better soon.

This is her 2nd sick day in a row. She hasn't been this sick for a long time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

saw in a news article today that the CDC has said the flu virus has mutated already this season so the flu vaccine isn't going to be as effective this year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> saw in a news article today that the CDC has said the flu virus has mutated already this season so the flu vaccine isn't going to be as effective this year.


yeah, I saw the same story. Basically, they guess as to the upcoming strand and that they blew it this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha.....flu shots....


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 10, 2014)

Flu is confirmed.

Isolation is happening.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 11, 2014)

wow that sucks Kevo. get the vitamin C going and make sure everyone stays hydrated and gets rest. I hope everyone gets well soon.

been fighting a head cold that has migrated to my upper chest and cough for the last 2 weeks. Kids have been waking up coughing in the middle of the night so sleep has been a scarce commodity.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Haha.....flu shots....




Yes, the engineer knows more than the medical community.


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

Finished a course of antibiotics yesterday for what was a wicked sinus infection that moved onto my chest. Hope it finds its way out of my chest ASAP, or I'll be going back for another extended course. Seems like the 5 day versions never fully get rid of it for me.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

I told my wife if I were her chest cold I wouldn't want to leave.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mrs Kevo is home again today but she thinks that her fever broke last night.

She is sounding better but she will still go and see her doctor tomorrow morning just to make sure.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

somebody got new perfume!!! I haven't been able to figure out who it is since it is Xmas snack day and there are a lot of people walking past to the conf room. my eyes are watering something awful this morning.


----------



## P-E (Dec 21, 2014)

Feel bad cold coming on Hope little p-e doesn't get it. He was sick last Christmas


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2014)

Deep powder on Copper Mountain yesterday. I didn't see that little tree in the bottom of a trough.

Did you know that you can actually hear your calf muscle tear? I'll be off the slopes for a month or so. It could be worse, I thought is was the achilles at first.

Major props to the Copper Ski Patrol for getting my large self off a steep bump run, back over the mountain and down the front side to the clinic.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2014)

ouch!!! hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> ouch!!! hope it heals quickly.




x2!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 23, 2014)

FYI...the storm front coming up through the midwest feels like it is going to be a dousy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2014)

cement said:


> Deep powder on Copper Mountain yesterday. I didn't see that little tree in the bottom of a trough.
> 
> Did you know that you can actually hear your calf muscle tear? I'll be off the slopes for a month or so. It could be worse, I thought is was the achilles at first.
> 
> Major props to the Copper Ski Patrol for getting my large self off a steep bump run, back over the mountain and down the front side to the clinic.


I'm glad that it wasn't more serious! Heal up quickly, and in the meantime, kill off the pain with a couple of my friends...Jack and Daniels.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> FYI...the storm front coming up through the midwest feels like it is going to be a dousy.




Tornado watch here in southern GA.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2014)

You might want to get your ducks in a row if it's the front that passed thru here.

the 2 day snow storm we had here had a lot of energy - 2' of snow in places, 100 mph hour winds at the top of Arapaho Basin ski area. Actually, the gauge maxed out at 99 mph. The local weather forecast kept getting increased all weekend.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2014)

sinus issues suck!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2014)

cement said:


> Deep powder on Copper Mountain yesterday. I didn't see that little tree in the bottom of a trough.
> 
> Did you know that you can actually hear your calf muscle tear? I'll be off the slopes for a month or so. It could be worse, I thought is was the achilles at first.
> 
> Major props to the Copper Ski Patrol for getting my large self off a steep bump run, back over the mountain and down the front side to the clinic.




Yikes. Wishes for a speedy and total recovery.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > Deep powder on Copper Mountain yesterday. I didn't see that little tree in the bottom of a trough.
> ...


cement- that sucks!

I took a nasty fall at Copper during that same snow (mainly couldn't see due to snow-depth perception) helmet strap broke and helmet rolled down hill (like all the way down......) it was a long ski down with no goggles in that snow! (goggles were attached to helmet) I fell so hard I was really worried I cracked or bruised a rib-it still hurts like hell when I laugh.... we watched guardian of the galaxy the other night and I had to leave the room it was causing me so much pain..


----------



## cement (Dec 30, 2014)

I think I need to stop skiing like I'm 20. Started PT today, and I just carry the crutches now in case the sidewalk is icy.

You broke a helmet strap RG? Holy Smokes that's a hard fall!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2014)

cement said:


> I think I need to stop skiing like I'm 20. Started PT today, and I just carry the crutches now in case the sidewalk is icy.
> 
> You broke a helmet strap RG? Holy Smokes that's a hard fall!


Wipe-outs are generally no fun. Hoping for a speedy recovery guys so you can get back out on the slopes! Falling is all part of the game. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2015)

i'm out of tissues at work at the papertowels and toliet paper are like sandpaper on my nose.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 8, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> i'm out of tissues at work at the papertowels and toliet paper are like sandpaper on my nose.




it's almost the end of the day, sleeve?


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2015)

Caught a stomach bug that junior brought home. Projectile vomiting last night, looked like a scene from the exorcist. So dehydrated, everything hurts.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

Came in to work today though I shouldn't have. Not planning on staying all day. Still very nauseous, pounding headache, muscles are all cramping up badly from dehydration. Kids at junior's school are dropping like flies, and my boss had it about a week ago.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2015)

Back home again today. Stomach still hasn't regulated itself, though I'm going for longer stints between trips to the bathroom. They told me to stay home today - nobody in the office wants this shit. Last night was rough. Bad shakes/chills and cold sweats starting around 9:30. Really surprised this thing hasn't blown over yet. Made an attempt at a plain bagel and some old school chicken noodle soup (the shitty condensed in a can type), hoping it cooperates. Quickly developing a hatred for gatorade.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2015)

Try unflavored pedialyte instead. It's way less sugary, but gets you the electrolytes.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, and good luck not shitting your pants.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

It's been a while since I've had that stomach bug but it's brutal. Hope you get to feeling better. I would always water the Gatorade down so that it taste so sweet.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 22, 2015)

csb said:


> Try unflavored pedialyte instead. It's way less sugary, but gets you the electrolytes.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, thought I was doing better yesterday. Ate some solid foods, and felt like it was about over. Then the clock struck midnight, and I thanked god for a strong sphincter as I danced into the bathroom, where I spent the rest of the night. Hasn't let up yet, and back to cramping, though now I can add eggy burps to the mix. The GF and junior both said they experienced the same, but starting to worry that it may be a parasite of some sort. Though the doctor is out of the question right now, as I don't think I could even make it there without ruining the car. My guts are just laughing at the kaopectate. Nausea/stabbing pains are back some, too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 23, 2015)

Damn, Supe. I hope you and the family feel better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2015)

Yikes. I hope it passes soon Supe. Keep it down south


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2015)

It was really weird this morning, I had what can only be called a 2-minute bug. Went to bed last night feeling fine, woke up this morning no problem, shower, dressed, then as I was putting breakfast on the table for the kids I had this sudden wave of "that doesn't feel right". Went to the bathroom, prayed to the porcelain gods, and then 2 minutes later felt as if nothing happened.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

Sounds like food poisoning? U have Chinese food previous day?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2015)

Sushi the night before. I've eaten there a dozen times before, but Mrs Dex said she was feeling funky before bed.


----------



## frazil (Jan 24, 2015)

Post-infirmary post: I'm finally feeling human again! I have been home this whole week sick. Finally Thursday I went to the doctors and tested positive for Influenza A. It kicked my butt! I couldn't breathe for 2 days because my nose was so stuffy. Chills, sweating, aches, cough, the works. I haven't been sick like that in a long time. I still get tired just unloading the dishwasher (won't be doing that for awhile!), but I feel like my brain is finally working again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Getting sick sounds hard...


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2015)

Mostly back to normal now, other than excrutiating heart burn that has been with me since the first day of puking. I don't think I'd ever been so happy to see some solid rabbit turds in the bowl before.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 27, 2015)

Woke up on Sat with my lower right jaw sore and popping when I open it all the way. Still sore and feeling "off". I've never had tmj issues before. Maybe grinding my teeth during my sleep?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2015)

^Maybe your husband has been putting something in your mouth in the middle of the night?


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 27, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Maybe your husband has been putting something in your mouth in the middle of the night?


Then wouldn't my whole mouth hurt?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Maybe your husband has been putting something in your mouth in the middle of the night?
> ...


Well, some men are bigger than others...


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2015)

I have no clue what I did, but I started limping around early yesterday afternoon. Got home, left foot swollen and a bruise about 3" long just forward of the ankle bone. Have zero recollection of what may have caused it, but wearing sneakers in the office today and it hurts like hell.


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2015)

^ for me that's usually a result of a lot of bar hopping.

Wife pretty sick today and I feel I may be getting it too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2015)

Confirmed something that I had strongly believed to be true on Friday night. Running into a fence at full speed really hurts. I was playing outfield in my weekly softball game and was trying to track down a deep fly ball. The other outfielder said I had space, but only a couple strides later found myself face first into a 6' chain-link fence. At the last second I saw a yellow streak from the painted line along the top of the fence and managed to barely get my free hand up. Still hit hard enough to smash the bill of my hat into my face, knocked my hat &amp; sunglasses off, and put me on my ass.

After lying there for a minute to regain my bearings I realized I ended up with a skinned knee, bloody nose, bruised the heel of my hand, a cut on the bridge of my nose from my glasses and a big goose egg on my forehead from the bill of my hat. I was sore most of Saturday from it.

And no, I didn't catch the ball. I was about a half stride away from catching it, and instead the ball went off the top of the fence and bounced back into the field somewhere behind me.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, you ALMOST made the ESPN top 10 if its any consolation.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got back from the dermatologist. Can't feel half of my face, neck, or armpit, courtesy of about 5 lidocaine injections.


----------



## P-E (Apr 1, 2015)

Bummer they didn't do the hand too.

Hope you are okay supe.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2015)

So I finally went to the doctor today after more than a month of a horrible, bronchitis-like cough, weezing when I breathe, and what feels like a sinus infection. At first the doctor thought allergies or possibly asthma. She was so convinced that she gave me a nebulizer treatment. It did nothing though. Thankfully, because asthma would surely kill my firefighter training. Instead, now she's treating me for walking pneumonia. Hopefully the antibiotics will finally kick this thing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2015)

Feel better Mike.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 1, 2015)

feel better dude


----------



## P-E (Apr 2, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> So I finally went to the doctor today after more than a month of a horrible, bronchitis-like cough, weezing when I breathe, and what feels like a sinus infection. At first the doctor thought allergies or possibly asthma. She was so convinced that she gave me a nebulizer treatment. It did nothing though. Thankfully, because asthma would surely kill my firefighter training. Instead, now she's treating me for walking pneumonia. Hopefully the antibiotics will finally kick this thing.


Could it be pertussis? It is making a come back due to people not getting vaccinated.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Bummer they didn't do the hand too.
> 
> Hope you are okay supe.


Biopsies came back negative, so good to go! Now I just have to figure out how to deal with my allergies today. My damned eyes are on fire. I hate to go the Benadryl route on top of the usual Zyrtec, because it puts me to sleep.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 2, 2015)

Supe said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer they didn't do the hand too.
> ...


:woot:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 2, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


X2

NJMike: I hope you can kick this thing soon.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. so far I have been on the meds for 12 hours. I am hoping that at the end of the day, I will begin to see some kind of improvement. I was told that I should see a noticeable improvement within 48 hours.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 2, 2015)

Supe said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer they didn't do the hand too.
> ...


That is the real important thing here. Everything else is just vapor in the wind.



NJmike PE said:


> Thanks everyone. so far I have been on the meds for 12 hours. I am hoping that at the end of the day, I will begin to see some kind of improvement. I was told that I should see a noticeable improvement within 48 hours.


Take it easy and do not rush it. Get well soon.


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)

Definitely take it easy. I used to have a habit of letting sinus infections go to my chest. More often than not, it would then take 2-3 serious courses of antibiotics to get rid of it. Things are pretty bad when you try to rush talking just to get a short string of words out between coughs. No laughing matter for sure, hope the AB's provide you some relief soon!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2015)

I've actually been feeling muuuuuuuch better today. Still coughing, but my sinuses are far less congested and dare I say, feel like they are draining. I also have been nearly as flemmy.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2015)

Need to go to doc's when I get back from Miami. Foot has been hurting for weeks, showed some swelling a week ago, pain intensity level has started to creep up. Hurts a bit with no weight on it, hurts a lot when there's any weight on my arch. I can push/poke all over it and it doesn't trigger anything, but there's an intense pain in my arch that feels like its on the top of my foot when I walk. REALLY hoping I didn't somehow tear/break something, since I have no idea how I may have heard it, and don't want to have to wear Das Boot.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> don't want to have to wear Das Boot.






All the cool kids around here have worn one at some point in time


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2015)

I rest my case.


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2015)

Supe said:


> I rest my case.


I've had a lot of foot issues due to wearing the wrong running shoes. If it is tendinitis it will get better in time. Rest for sure.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm beginning to think its the tendon that runs over the top of the foot. Pain is alternating from the inside of the arch to the outside, as is the swelling. It is also causing additional cramping in my toes (it feels like they want to cross each other).


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2015)

so I had my follow up doctor visit on monday. Now they are treating me for a sinus infection and am put on a different antibiotic. Not quite 48 hours into the new one but I do notice that I'm feeling far better


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2015)

woohoo, back up to my maintenance dose in my allergy shots this morning. My arms hurt though from the shots.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2015)

my ears, my throat, my face around the eyes all hurt today.


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2015)

I ran out of zyrtec, and am paying the price accordingly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2015)

allergies suck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2015)

My ears have been draining big time today. Nasal drip has been bad. Praying it won't turn into a sinus infection.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2015)

i thought my shots were starting to work...then the farmers started full throttle in the fields last weekend...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Supe said:


> My ears have been draining big time today. Nasal drip has been bad. Praying it won't turn into a sinus infection.


hope things don't get that bad!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> allergies suck!!!!!!!!


Isn't it too cold right now for allergies? I saw flurries at lunch. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 22, 2015)

Some of us don't live near the frozen tundra.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Some of us don't live near the frozen tundra.


But Snick does....


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us don't live near the frozen tundra.
> ...


just cuz it is cold outside doesn't mean the farmers stop working. hell most installed drainage tile over the last two years so even the rain doesn't stop them anymore


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2015)

Ate dinner with a coworker, starting feeling nauseous on the walk back to my car. Montezuma spent the night, and rode into work with me. I don't know where it's all coming from. There shouldn't physically be anything left to come out short of childhood memories.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2015)

Why did you eat at Taco Bell then?

Hope you feel better Supe.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2015)

I didn't! (For once.)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 23, 2015)

Could I be developing allergies when I never had them as a child and young adult? Ear pressure, runny nose, sinus pressure, and scratchy throat for the past few days and I'm not sure if its a seasonal thing or I caught something from someone.

Our youngest was under the weather prior to me but we determined that his issue was most likely teething (molars).


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2015)

yep you can develop allergies later in life.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes. In fact, I have developed very specific food allergies in recent years, despite having no issues as a child.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2015)

damn it, i forgot to grab a box of tissues from the closet for work. nose is already super red and sore...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 23, 2015)

How long does it take for a ruptured ear drum to heal? I've already looked it up but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience with it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2015)

what? I can't hear you


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 23, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> How long does it take for a ruptured ear drum to heal? I've already looked it up but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience with it.


Naturally or patched?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 23, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take for a ruptured ear drum to heal? I've already looked it up but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience with it.
> ...


Naturally. I don't see a patch speeding anything up though.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 23, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Not sure then, they patched my moms


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 23, 2015)

And just like that I'm sick. Went to work fine, felt great all through lunch, came back from lunch and about an hour later felt nauseous and had a fever. Still have a pretty u th fever, that's all from me folks, off to bed and hope this is gone by tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 24, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> How long does it take for a ruptured ear drum to heal? I've already looked it up but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience with it.


Mine didn't heal...infection went away but my eardrum had to be repaired surgically. They cut my ear alomst all the way off for the surgery. I have an awesome scar.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

Puking every two hours isn't how I wanted to spend my night. Can't sleep either...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> And just like that I'm sick. Went to work fine, felt great all through lunch, came back from lunch and about an hour later felt nauseous and had a fever. Still have a pretty u th fever, that's all from me folks, off to bed and hope this is gone by tomorrow.








Ramnares P.E. said:


> Puking every two hours isn't how I wanted to spend my night. Can't sleep either...


Food Poisoning?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't think so, the flu is going around. One of my friends had the exact same problem I'm having and the doctor told her it's a 24/48 hr flu, whatever that is.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 24, 2015)

Does Mrs ram know about "her"


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 24, 2015)

Feel better Ram.



NJmike PE said:


> Does Mrs ram know about "her"


We should tell her.

opcorn:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

If you find her tell her to bring me some Advil and the strongest drugs she can get her hands on.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 24, 2015)

envirotex said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take for a ruptured ear drum to heal? I've already looked it up but just wondered if anyone had any personal experience with it.
> ...


Hmmm....not quite what I was looking to hear.....haha. But thanks for the insight. Hoping it doesn't come to that.
EG, how long did it take with the patch?


----------



## csb (Apr 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > And just like that I'm sick. Went to work fine, felt great all through lunch, came back from lunch and about an hour later felt nauseous and had a fever. Still have a pretty u th fever, that's all from me folks, off to bed and hope this is gone by tomorrow.
> ...




Pregnant?


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2015)

Stomach still f'd up. Massive dehydration headache, and the AC install today isn't helping.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 25, 2015)

Hope you don't have what I have Supe.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 25, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


I want to say like two months or so but her hearing came back much quicker than that in the ear


----------



## Supe (Apr 26, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hope you don't have what I have Supe.




Seems to have passed after about a day and a half. So glad it didn't turn into what I had last time, which lasted well over a week!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 26, 2015)

Feeling better today too. Hope there aren't any relapses, I've had enough of this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2015)

sinuses so swollen/messed up walking makes my upper teeth hurt.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2015)

attack of another killer sinuses started on sunday, still not gone.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## snickerd3 (May 14, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> attack of another killer sinuses started on sunday, still not gone.


still not gone, and am having an extremely hard time concentrating on anything today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2015)

Went to an ENT doc yesterday about a persistent nosebleed I've been dealing with for the last 6+ weeks. One look in and he instantly recommended surgery for a deviated septum. So June 2nd I will be getting a nose job.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 14, 2015)

The new Dex?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 19, 2015)

blowing my nose sends a sharp shooting pain in my forehead.


----------



## Supe (May 19, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Went to an ENT doc yesterday about a persistent nosebleed I've been dealing with for the last 6+ weeks. One look in and he instantly recommended surgery for a deviated septum. So June 2nd I will be getting a nose job.






I have a Dewalt drill and a unibit. Will charge you half price.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 21, 2015)

Dex, post surgery


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2015)

I don't even want to know what Google keywords you used to find that one...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2015)

pre-op meeting with doc this morning. They ran the allergy tests and confirmed I am allergic to everything except pine and oak trees. They will start me on an allergy therapy program which will last about 4 years.

For the surgery, I didn't realize I would have modified activity schedule for so long afterwards. The surgery itself is 45 min, but they said the healing time is 3-4 weeks afterwards where I cannot do anything that significantly elevates my heart rate &amp; breathing (working out, softball, hiking). Sex life should be unaffected.

He said I shouldn't see a difference on the outside, but should breathe a lot better once they remove the splints (1 week afterwards).


----------



## matt267 PE (May 21, 2015)

Good luck dex.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2015)

good luck. allergy shots are fun. i'm about a year and half into mine. FYI Mold stings


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2015)

No shots. They use the drops and I only have to see the doc two or 3 times a year for checkups. They mail me a new bottle every 3 months and I take care of it at home.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Good luck dex.


x 2


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2015)

X 3


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> No shots. They use the drops and I only have to see the doc two or 3 times a year for checkups. They mail me a new bottle every 3 months and I take care of it at home.


off-label treatment...good luck. Wonder when the FDA will approve that therapy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 21, 2015)

Because it's off label, it means insurance doesn't cover it. $60 a month, but at least I can still use my HSA account which makes it tax free.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 21, 2015)

Good luck x4


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone here use a CPAP machine? Need to have a sleep study done at some point, but it's readily apparent that I have wicked sleep apnea (including the GF frequently waking me up at night to tell me I've stopped breathing for 20+ seconds at a clip.) My big problem with it is that I do not like having shit on my head/face AT ALL. I can't even stand wearing a hat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2015)

my sister does, she just has a nose piece, not a full mouth piece. it has helped her a lot. they are smaller and quieter than they used to be

readily apparent doesn't mean you do though, btw.

mr snick also stops breathing for extended periods of time and i would have thought for sure was sleep apnea. The dr made him wear an oxygen count monitor before a full blown out sleep test and even though his breathing stopped his oxygen levels weren't dropping so no sleep apnea.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2015)

Interesting. I know being a fatass doesn't help, but I've always had a soft palate issue while sleeping. When I'm semi-dozing off and laying on my back, you can even hear my mouth "click" as I breath in and out. I can even feel my uvula prodding the back of my tongue.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2015)

Ended up getting a steroid shot yesterday after 4 days of hives. I still feel exhausted. Blah.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 5, 2015)

Feel better EG.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 5, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Feel better EG.


+1


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 5, 2015)

It'll behoove ya...to care for your uvula.

EG I hope you feel better


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 5, 2015)

Feel better EG!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2015)

thanks guys, now that i'm more up and moving around i don't feel so tired, I am so glad I'm not itichy anymore


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2015)

my allergy shots this morning bruised my arms...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 10, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> my allergy shots this morning bruised my arms...


Ouch. Have you tried the drops?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2015)

envirotex said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > my allergy shots this morning bruised my arms...
> ...


nope. insurance doesn't cover that. They are rotating a bunch of interns through the shot department. never would have thought that giving shots was as art to be perfected. The ladies that have been given shots for ever have it down to a science, no bruising minimal reddness. the newbs, OMG brusing and swelling.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2015)

I love the allergy drops, but do agree that insurance not covering them sucks.


----------



## P-E (Jun 10, 2015)

Insurance companies suck in general. They prey on people's fears to purchase policies that are uneccessary


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 11, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Insurance companies suck in general. They prey on people's fears to purchase policies that are uneccessary


I thought insurance is required by the government nowdays?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2015)

All insurance is "unnecessary" until you need it.

It's a bet with the associated calculated risks.

Sometimes you won sometimes you lose.

No business succeeds by paying out more than they take in and you can't expect an insurer to pick up a new customer who's got an immediate need (gee I've been diagnosed with an expensive medical condition, maybe I should go get health insurance).

The companies suck when you've been paying on a policy for a long time and an event happens and they say "you're not covered".


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

Does FSA cover the allergy drops?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2015)

I can pay for my drops with my HSA (Health spending account. Like an FSA, but I don't lose the money at the end of the year)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2015)

they have removed a lot of stuff that used to be eligible under FSA and HSA- you used to be able to get over the counter medications on it but I guess someone at the FICA level figured they were losing too much money from us middle class Americans on that every year...

The wife's work gives her a HSA every year, I think $1K and its nice that it rolls over..

We have used our FSA to fund braces for our three kids, its a nice little tax break on both ends for stuff you have to buy anyway..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 11, 2015)

^yep the changes they made make the FSA for medical not worth paperwork headache here.


----------



## P-E (Jun 11, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> All insurance is "unnecessary" until you need it.
> 
> It's a bet with the associated calculated risks.
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above. I was referring to examples such as selling life insurance to people who don't need it. And other types of insurance like whole life and annuities, accidental death, credit card insurance, extended warranties, rental car insurance, and on and on.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

friday night something bit or stung my wrist, I didn't feel a sharp pain but but all of a sudden my wrist got super itchy. A white mosquitto bite looking welt appeared then the swelling started but It didn't have a puncture in the middle. I put benadryl and ice on it right away, but within a hr or so it went from a welt to swollen to minor case of hives to calm back down to minor swelling. weirdest thing I have ever seen, I don't react that way to mosquitto bites so I still have no clue what happened. Got nailed with a huge eye and nasal allergy attack sunday night into yesterday and it is still major lingering today...i wonder if it is connected. absolutely miserable today


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2015)

^ it wasn't a tick bite, was it? I suppose you probably would have noticed that though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2015)

not likely. I was sitting on the front porch holding snickette. best i can wager is i moved just as it was about to sting so it didn't get a chance for a deep sting. whatever is was better me than her.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 28, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> not likely. I was sitting on the front porch holding snickette. best i can wager is i moved just as it was about to sting so it didn't get a chance for a deep sting. whatever is was better me than her.


no-see-ums?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceratopogonidae

or a bee sting?


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 28, 2015)

Anybody had an ACL reconstructed and meniscus repaired? I'm scheduled for August 4th. Dr. Says I'll be walking in two weeks post op. Find that hard to believe give it has taken me five weeks from injury to start weight bearing again...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2015)

My coworker had that exact procedure. He was told 2 and 6 weeks


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 28, 2015)

As in told he would walk in 2 but it took him six??? There goes enjoying the beach vacation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2015)

Two weeks post on walking, and 6 weeks later rehab began


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 28, 2015)

Screw rehab- I'm not a quitter!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2015)

my ears are stuffed up, everything is muffled.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2015)

*




*


----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> Anybody had an ACL reconstructed and meniscus repaired? I'm scheduled for August 4th. Dr. Says I'll be walking in two weeks post op. Find that hard to believe give it has taken me five weeks from injury to start weight bearing again...


I had an ACL and meniscus, but I had the sacrifical patella procedure. The heads of the bones were mashed a bit too. It is rock solid now, but I was walking without crutches closer to 6 weeks, and not on beach sand.

but with a cadaver it would go faster I hear.

I just don't want some hunk of walking dead stuck in my leg. but that's just me...


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm getting a hammy replacement. My bones were 'compacted' as well. Other than bone bruising (which I'm sure contributed to the pain) I don't know that the compacting does anything bad.

I was told my bum leg would be just as good as the good leg (with time, of course) so skiing is in for 2016/2017.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2015)

definitely pulled or strained one of the oblique muscles on the side of the ribcage. laughing hurts, a lot.


----------



## cement (Aug 6, 2015)

slickjohannes said:


> I'm getting a hammy replacement. My bones were 'compacted' as well. Other than bone bruising (which I'm sure contributed to the pain) I don't know that the compacting does anything bad.
> 
> I was told my bum leg would be just as good as the good leg (with time, of course) so skiing is in for 2016/2017.


Eventually my injured leg became the stronger one. I was skiing 8 months post op, while I had most of the strength back it was more of a mental obstacle to overcome.

Be sure to get the constant passive motion machine for home and the cryo cuff. I was on prescription pain meds for 3 days then just alternated advil and tylenol every 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

heading to the doctor in a bit to get a spider bite looked at... I hate spiders


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2015)

not fun.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> not fun.




no but I figure since the center of it is starting to darken from purple to black I should get it checked out...lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2015)

what the hell kind of spiders do you have out there?


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)

I suspect it looked something like this:


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it might have been a wolf spider. I see them all the time and they normally leave you be.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2015)

That sucks, EG!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope it's not a brown recluse. I understand they're pretty nasty.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> I hope it's not a brown recluse. I understand they're pretty nasty.


That's for sure!


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)

She wouldn't be typing in this thread if it were a brown recluse!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

it might have been, best they could say was it was either a wolf spider or a minor bite from a brown recluse, I don't have much necrosis, but they removed a bunch of nastiness and bandaged me up and gave me the typical wound care instructions and I'm on Keflax and a few other perscriptions (I think ones a steroid but have a call into my sister the pharmacist to find out)... I have a hole about the size of a dime and as deep as a pencil eraser but we'll see what it looks like when it heals, they packed it with the silver bandage stuff.

I'm not going to post a photo because of it's location... I think that spider was headed to "china" is that what someone else said in another thread? That and it's really nasty, like gag and throw up....


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Yikes! I hope it heals quickly and you don't have any other complications.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2015)

sorry to hear about that! Those can hurt really bad. when in basic training I was bitten by a spider "on my privates" while in the field and it hurt like a MF'er (&amp; really didn't look well either)


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 13, 2015)

hope it heals quickly EG!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

I had a really bad reaction to eating raw pineapple tonight. Looked it up and apparently it's common to develop an intolerance to it when you get older. Aging sucks.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> I had a really bad reaction to eating raw pineapple tonight. Looked it up and apparently it's common to develop an intolerance to it when you get older. Aging sucks.




That sucks. I've started having reactions to a lot of non-citrus fruits that haven't been skinned/processed - apples, peaches, plums, etc. Apparently, its something tied to the dander in the skin. Once processed (fruit cups, applesauce), I can eat it without any issue. My reaction to eating a pomegranate nearly put me in the ER one night, but thankfully, a mouth full of benadryl got the swelling down enough for me to breathe ok.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

my right eye is messed up something awful for the past couple days. the upper eyelid is all swollen, the white of my eye is all red, the eye is watering but I don't have the crusties going on. Dr office was booked solid yesterday and today...they are squeezing me in at 5:15.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 19, 2015)

Ugh. Is it allergies or an infection?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2015)

i first thought allergies, so I have let it go for a couple days, but it isn't getting better even with my allergy eye drops


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2015)

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I had a really bad reaction to eating raw pineapple tonight. Looked it up and apparently it's common to develop an intolerance to it when you get older. Aging sucks.
> ...


do you carry an epipen?


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2015)

cement said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




No, but I should. Have not been back to a primary care doctor since that happened.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maxitrol is some good shit. cleared up my eye in less than 36 hrs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Supe said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


in order to get the free epipen coupon to work with my insurance the allergy dr had to write the script for two boxes, so 4 of them. All to get eventually tossed anyways because my allergies aren't that sort of reaction but the Dr wont give shots without it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2015)

great feeling when the tylenol kicks in...not completely gone but the edge is gone. sinus headache from hell this morning


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2015)

Been working hard to dodge a sinus infection. Have gone to a nightly or 2X daily NeilMed sinus douche.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 28, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## envirotex (Aug 31, 2015)

Trying to decide whether or not to take something for my 100 degree fever...it's on the edge of uncomfortable, but I'm trying to hold out. Hoping that the fever burns out whatever bug I have.


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2015)

FLBuff PE said:


> imgres-3.jpeg




The NetiPot is useless. My sinuses need a pressure wash, not a gravity cleanse.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Trying to decide whether or not to take something for my 100 degree fever...it's on the edge of uncomfortable, but I'm trying to hold out. Hoping that the fever burns out whatever bug I have.


Bizarre, I was in the exact same situation at the exact time you posted this. I Try to let a fever run its course if I can, and almost got in a fight with my fiancé over it. Ended up waking up at 12:30 this morning and fever had spiked to 102.5 so I caved and took something.


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2015)

Get well soon, MP.

Think I beat the sinus infection, but the weather starting to shift is already doing a number on my chest. Need to get back on singulair, stat.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 1, 2015)

Took the meds. Got some sleep. Feeling better(ish).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 1, 2015)

Supe said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > imgres-3.jpeg
> ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to decide whether or not to take something for my 100 degree fever...it's on the edge of uncomfortable, but I'm trying to hold out. Hoping that the fever burns out whatever bug I have.
> ...


so how weird is it saying fiance?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 1, 2015)

I've already slipped and said girlfriend a few times.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 1, 2015)

All the single ladies, all the single ladies...woah oh ohhhhhh


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2015)

Day 3 of not OK.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry Tex. Feel better soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 4, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Day 3 of not OK.


Day 4 here. Fever and now a rash for good measure.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 4, 2015)

Better today, but catching up on all of the work I didn't get done...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Being sick sounds hard....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 27, 2015)

Laying on the couch with a heating pad on my back, Advil taken, and trying to minimize movement. Ugh.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2015)

Sinuses so blocked I can't breath through my nose. Brutal day. Not sure about work tomorrow


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2015)

On a buttload of prednisone and antibiotics for my chest... and it's not working.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

ear infection and possible sinus infection, here. hopefully the antibiotics kick in soon they left side of my face feels like i was slapped. super tender super sore.


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2015)

Slept too flat at the hotel and was mouth-breathing all night. My throat/uvula is swollen like a golf ball. Worst feeling in the world, feels like you're choking on a giant booger that won't dislodge itself.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate that feeling.

hope you feel better soon supe!


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2015)

Of course I'm having to talk at these code meetings, so I sound like I'm in the early stages of puberty with my voice going in and out.


----------



## cement (Sep 29, 2015)

&lt;---just looked at this thread, will take the free flu shot tomorrow.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 29, 2015)

Got my flu shot today


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2015)

Well now you're going to get sick for sure..."Mild side effects such as soreness, headaches, and fever are common side effects of the flu vaccine."

Plus, last year it only worked on half the active strains...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 30, 2015)

"soreness, headaches, and fever" seems to be the norm for me these days anyway. I can still breath so that's a plus


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2015)

tylenol is wearing off...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> tylenol is wearing off...


Here, take two of these....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 7, 2015)

that took forever for the earache to go away. yesterday into today was the first time in awhile that i didn't have a sharp stabbing pain in the ear. the sinuses are still sore, but nowhere near as bad


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2015)

So here goes a fucked up rant. Last Sunday we adopted a 2nd dog. Long story short, she tried breaking up a fight between the two dogs and got bit badly by the older, original dog. First time he's ever done that. Within 24 hours of the bite, it became badly infected. Since Tuesday and with the aid of antibiotics, the inflammation and infection seemed to be getting better, until this morning. The area of the bite was raised and oozing puss. It became abscessed. So she went back to the doctor and they are now requesting an xray to make sure that there is no air pocket. Apparently the air pocket can make it possible for the infection to get into the tissue. So now she is trying to find a place, not the hospital, where she can get an xray done on the weekend


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Mike. I hope it's not serious.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, this whole thing sucks


----------



## P-E (Oct 24, 2015)

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 24, 2015)

yikes! that completely sucks Mike. Best wishes for a positive outcome.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2015)

She as in the wife? That sucks and hope she is ok.. Id have to 86 the dog...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 24, 2015)

Correct. She = Mrs NJ. And if we didn't have the dog for more than 10 years already, then I would have considered that, but this being the first time in 10+ yrs and also not the first time that he's been one of two dogs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2015)

ugh...a sinus issue today is playing havac on a tooth.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

double sinus infection and ear infection. Antibiotics haven't done much yet but I have only been one them for two days.

This is a first for me. How long will it take for the meds to fix everything?


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2015)

When the infection sets deep, I usually start to see it improve by day 4.  Just don't stop taking the antibiotics until the full prescription runs out!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks. I get a horse pill morning and night. 875mg I think.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> When the infection sets deep, I usually start to see it improve by day 4.  Just don't stop taking the antibiotics until the full prescription runs out!


this...if it helps at all.  if it is a viral infection they may not work at all....those aren't fun


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Sinus Infections can be viral? This is bad news as I hadn't even thought of that. I'm more than half way through the pills and I'm only feeling moderately better.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am officially old.

Earlier in the week my eye hurt a bit and I thought that I was coming down with pink eye or something. Since my eye didn't turn red and the pain wasn't bad at all, I just let it go.

Last night I saw a small strip of blisters on my eye lid, so I opted to go to urgent care.

Turns out I have shingles. The Doctor said that it isn't in the eye itself but if I let it go further it might have and I would need to have seen a specialist to make sure everything is ok.

Old man Kevo.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 20, 2015)

Feel better Kevo. Get your vaccine next year.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't need it.

Since my body is fighting the real thing, I'll have the anti-bodies for it.

I count that as a win.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, my eye no longer hurts. The area is swollen still though.

The bad thing is that it is recommended that you don't have booze with the pills.

How can I survive Thanksgiving with my family otherwise?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2015)

"recommended" doesn't mean "don't"....just sayin'


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, my eye no longer hurts. The area is swollen still though.
> 
> The bad thing is that it is recommended that you don't have booze with the pills.
> 
> How can I survive Thanksgiving with my family otherwise?


Booze = Liquor

Beer = Beer

Problem solved.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2015)

Went to the endo today for my check up.  After seeing my weight gain, fatigue, joint pain, irritability, elevated liver enzymes, etc., he is VERY confident that my thyroid meds are fine, and that sleep apnea is the underlying cause of all of it.  He's giving me a referral to have a sleep study done ASAP, since he thinks its also whats causing my spikes in blood pressure (been seeing BP greater than 160/130).  

His comment is that I'll be surprised what wonders a little sleep and oxygen can do for the body...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2015)

choking on sinus drainage...what fun


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

sinuses are moderately better now. is it normal for sinus infections to linger this long?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2016)

was home yesterday with a miserable little one.  fever, cold/sinus issues, double ear infection, and 3 teeth coming in.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 13, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> was home yesterday with a miserable little one.  fever, cold/sinus issues, double ear infection, and 3 teeth coming in.


You finally lose all of your baby teeth??[emoji480][emoji480][emoji480]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> was home yesterday with a miserable little one.  fever, cold/sinus issues, double ear infection, and 3 teeth coming in.


Mrs Dex is home with my youngest.  She was rocking a fever of 101.  Unfortunately, more cowbell will not help.

She most likely caught what I'm just now getting over. I've been dealing with a nasty cough, sore throat, and my sinuses have been burning like the 7th circle of hell. I'm feeling better now, but the lung butter purge is in full effect. uke:


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2016)

You all can keep that shit right where it is, and leave it off the right coast.


----------



## P-E (Jan 30, 2016)

Caught the stomach bug that seems to be going around.   This really sucks.


----------



## P-E (Jan 31, 2016)

Just had a night that would have made Fudgy proud.   Nope that wasn't a fart.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn PE. Feel better soon.


----------



## P-E (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks.  I feel like I've lost 5 lbs since yesterday.


----------



## P-E (Feb 2, 2016)

Home again.  Eaten a total of 3 waffles, two granola bars, a banana, a bagel and a half sleeve of crackers since Saturday afternoon.  You know it's bad when the thought of a beer makes your stomach churn and you're posting about dead groundhogs.  On the mend though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> You know it's bad when the thought of a beer makes your stomach churn


Absolutely right.  Time to switch to something harder to kill that stomach bug!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2016)

Yesterday I was out at several sites observing utility locates so that we could drill at the sites for geotech. Slipped on the ice, and dislocated my left kneecap. This is a recurring injury, so I know how to treat it. It's more of a PITA than anything for my now, especially since I won't be heading out to ski on the 40+ inches of snow we have gotten in the last 5 days.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

that sucks, saw that on FB, wasn't sure if you did that while skiing?  Hopefully well have a late May ski season this year..&amp; you can recoup quickly!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2016)

Ouch, that sucks FLBuff! Hopefully you recover quickly!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2016)

Ouch. Get well fully and soon FLBuff.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 4, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> that sucks, saw that on FB, wasn't sure if you did that while skiing?  Hopefully well have a late May ski season this year..&amp; you can recoup quickly!


I'll be up on the slopes in a couple weeks. I unfortunately have done this a few times, and know how to maximize the recovery so that I can still salvage the ski season. If you get queasy easily, do NOT do an image search for dislocated kneecap. Luckily, my kneecap went back in on it's own. It took a real feat not to cuss up a storm while I was laying in the middle of the icy street, right in front of an elementary school.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2016)

Glad to hear it's something that is quick to heal.  Still...ouch!


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2016)

Ended up at the hospital yesterday.  Horrific stabbing pains in the stomach, lasted about 12 hours before it let up in duration.  Projectile vomiting anything that went in me, pills included.  Happened once before in December, but didn't last as long.  Ultrasound showed some liver inflammation, liver enzymes up, white blood cell count up.  They think its either an infection or possible residual issues from having my gall bladder out a long time ago.  Going to get a GI referral and pray it doesn't happen again.  Totally exhausted and stomach has been upset all day, but at least able to keep pedialyte down.  Suuuuuuuucks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 10, 2016)

Feel better Supe.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear it Supe.  could it be wedding jitters?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2016)

Damn Supe.  Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## P-E (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon Supe.


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Sorry to hear it Supe.  could it be wedding jitters?


First one happened pre-engagement. If anything, it's my liver revolting against my quitting drinking.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 11, 2016)

That is a huge body chemistry change.


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2016)

Ironically enough, my liver enzymes/ALT/AST's are just as high or higher than when I WAS drinking.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 11, 2016)

see self medicating with alcohol works!


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2016)

Also, I am now out of pedialyte and my farts are so sulfurically wretched that even I can't stomach sitting in my own office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 11, 2016)

Operation: Crop-dust


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn, dude. Get better soon!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2016)

Hope you start feeling better soon Supe!


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2016)

For the sake of this building, I hope no one brings an open flame past the men's room.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd start drinking again.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn, I hope it gets better Supe!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Damn, I hope it gets better Supe!


+1


----------



## cement (Feb 12, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was the first day out of bed since wed afternoon. Not sure what i got but it slammed me pretty hard...

Friends of our kids coming into town this weekend and somehow I'm supposed to drive the family up so they can see them and ski together tomorrow.... Not really feeling it...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear RG. Hope you feel better. And tell that family to uber their way and to leave you alone


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh, not feeling good with family obligations is usually not a good combo.  Feel better!


----------



## P-E (Feb 14, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ugh, not feeling good with family obligations is usually not a good combo.  Feel better!


+1


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

Supe - hope you are getting clear!

man what a shitty weekend, ended up taking enough drugs to mask my pain to take the kids to see their friends this weekend, if it had been the stomach flu I wouldn't have left the house. slept all day Friday and Saturday, felt better Sunday morning, really sucked as the snow was fucking awesome this past Sunday and Monday. and for a holiday weekend it was actually not crowded at all which was weird. Monday I tried to do one run but it wasn't going well so just hung out in the lodge and waited on the group to finish..got back late yesterday and crawled back into bed. fever has been gone a while, back at work,  this was also the first year I have ever taken a GD flu shot and end up getting the flu.. go figure..


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2016)

feel a case of laryngitis coming on...stupid sinus drainage


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 10, 2016)

Husband has the aches and fever flu, so I'm eating a lot of fruit snacks to make sure I stay healthy.


----------



## P-E (Mar 10, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Husband has the aches and fever flu, so I'm eating a lot of fruit snacks to make sure I stay healthy.


[COLOR= rgb(51, 51, 51)]"I[/COLOR] [COLOR= rgb(51, 51, 51)]heard that you were [/COLOR]feeling [COLOR= rgb(51, 51, 51)]ill / Headache, fever, and a chill / I came to help restore your pluck / 'Cause I'm the nurse who likes to..."[/COLOR]


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2016)

^ Ferris Bueller.... :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 14, 2016)

wtf...my arms hurt today from my allergy shots.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2016)

"Hey Doc!  It hurts when I do this!"

"Then don't do that!"

LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 15, 2016)

so, Sunday we were at a kids bday party. Now everyone who was there is dropping like flies with the stomach bug. NJ#3 was up puking every 20 mins from 10 pm until around 5 am. NJ#1 is now puking. other friends and their kids are also home sick puking. I'm inclined to just stay at work and never go home until this is all over

I have zero desire to catch puke.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 15, 2016)

sorry to hear that Mike. I hope the kids feel better soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 15, 2016)

yikes! bring them back to the party house and drop them off until the bug is gone.

Hope everyone feels better soon.  Bring your gas mask home.


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2016)

Endoscopy tomorrow morning.  Not looking forward to it, but hope they find something.  At least I'll have the day off, since I can go into work due to FFD after anesthesia.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

^ good luck.  Though aren't you a bit young to be dealing with all this BS already?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2016)

#1 and #3 both clear of all vommitting activities, however #2 began puking this morning.

In total 17 people got sick from this thing within 24 hours of contact.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 16, 2016)

Was this party at Chipotle?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Was this party at Chipotle?


No worse, Taco Bell.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> No worse, Taco Bell.


don't knock the bell


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 16, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> No worse, Taco Bell.


It's coming out the wrong end for it to be Taco Bell!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> It's coming out the wrong end for it to be Taco Bell!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 16, 2016)

@knight1fox3, I don't know if it should be really funny or sad that you have that gif so readily available...


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> Was this party at Chipotle?


in Boston?


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ good luck.  Though aren't you a bit young to be dealing with all this BS already?


All started at about age 20, so I'd say yeah...

Came out OK, sore throat and a little loopy/off balance from the anesthesia.  They noticed an excess of bile and some lesions/irritation at the top of the stomach near the base of the esophagus (they took some tissue to biopsy).  They're putting me on the prescription strength nexium, and putting me back on cholestyramine powder to try and deal with the bile problem.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2016)

The purple pill!  Watch out for those "side effects".  Good luck though.


----------



## cement (Mar 17, 2016)

Hang in there Supe!


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2016)

Damn, Supe  Hope you start to start to feel better soon.


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> The purple pill!  Watch out for those "side effects".  Good luck though.


Thankfully I don't think the OTC dosage has given me many problems, and was an absolute life changer when it came to controlling GERD.  Hopefully the powder they're putting me back on will control the nastiest of side effects, since it acts as a binder and has worked wonders for me historically.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 22, 2016)

Stupid oak pollen.    Does anyone have a recipe for oak worm tea?


----------



## P-E (Mar 22, 2016)

envirotex said:


> worm tea?


Is that code for tequila?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 22, 2016)

^^^Could be, as a last resort, but no...They are the oak tree flowers that look like worms that cover everything in Central Texas with yellow pollen this time of year.  Misery.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 22, 2016)

puree a worm, mix with a powdered acorn.  Add 2 spoonfuls to a mug of hot water.  Enjoy

Guaranteed to take your mind off your allergies.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


>


is that from Hall Pass?


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2016)

Allergies wore me down. Nasty virus, throat sore, fever of 102, shakes and sweating through my clothes. Can't catch a break!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2016)

Supe said:


> Allergies wore me down. Nasty virus, throat sore, fever of 102, shakes and sweating through my clothes. Can't catch a break!


See what good comes from no drinking?!  LOL....j/k.  Feel better man!


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2016)

At the walk in now. Can't take it anymore. Soaking through clothes and sheets from sweat. As soon as I take a fever reducer, it goes from chills to sweats, to 45 minutes of tolerable, and then back to chills every 4 hours like clockwork. When fever reducer wears off, I'm hitting 103 degrees.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2016)

Good luck Supe.  I hope they take you quickly and don't leave you rotting in the waiting room for hours.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2016)

Ended up giving me tamiflu and a prescription cough medicine. All I can do now is wait it out.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2016)

When I had the flu a couple months ago they wouldn't really give me a magic pill to make it go away, but they did tell me to try to take 300 mg of fish oil every day? I'm not sure exactly what it does but I do believe it helped me when I was sick


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2016)

When the kids get a fever, we alternate Advil &amp; Tylenol every 2 hours for about a day.


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2016)

Been doing that more or less with whatever is the fever reducer in the tussin.


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2016)

Still at 101 today. Cough stuff they gave me doesn't work at all, had to drag myself out and get more of the tussin.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2016)

Cough really tightened up overnight, and couldn't go more than a few seconds without hacking. Was really, really hard to breathe. Turns out it all manifested itself as bacterial pneumonia.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 25, 2016)

wow.  you can't cut a break Supe.  Hope they can get rid of the virus and you get better soon.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2016)

Cough still bad but loosened back up. Can at least catch my breath today, and body temp has been low (96) which is an indicator of the bacterial infection.


----------



## Supe (Apr 4, 2016)

Antibiotics ran out this morning, and still not over the hump.  Very winded, struggling to keep the cough under control, and still seeing blood come up in the mornings and periodically throughout the day.  Have another 1:30 doctors appointment tomorrow.  Hoping they do something that gets me ready for a 9 hour road trip and a weekend of racing.  If I'm lucky, they'll give me a nebulizer treatment.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^Ugh.  I was going to complain about my allergies and stomach bug, but now it doesn't seems so bad.  Work really isn't happening today though.  Sitting at my desk drinking hibiscus tea, trying not to use up all my sick time before June...


----------



## Supe (Apr 4, 2016)

envirotex said:


> ^^^Ugh.  I was going to complain about my allergies and stomach bug, but now it doesn't seems so bad.  Work really isn't happening today though.  Sitting at my desk drinking hibiscus tea, trying not to use up all my sick time before June...


Thankfully they're pretty liberal about letting me work from home.  Last week was slow since a virus crippled most of the network, and even the people in the office had very limited systems access.  Sorry you're feeling like crap.  I thought my stomach was going to be safe, and then the antibiotics kicked in...


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2016)

Back at the docs yesterday.  His comment was that all my airways/passages "aren't just inflamed, they're literally as red as that exit sign."  His theory is that it's mycoplasmal(?) pneumonia, and that the antibiotics I was on were targeting the wrong strain of bacteria.  On a whopper dose of a new antibiotic for another 14 days.  He commented that if this doesn't kick it, there's not much else they can try on an outpatient basis.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 6, 2016)

I hope the new meds work for you.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 6, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I hope the new meds work for you.


X2.  I hope you can stay outpatient and get rid of this thing.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, me too.  My chest feels a bit better today, but my damn head is spinning.  Going to go eat something and see if it helps.  Unfortunately my voice is completely blown out again.  I'm the lone ranger in the office today, so all these f'ing phone calls aren't helping.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2016)

my ears are killing me today.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear, Snick.

Thankfully, my cough seems to have stopped about 99%.  Unfortunately, I have been getting wicked headaches behind my left eye and the left side of my head, almost every day.  If it keeps up or doesn't seem to correlate with allergies/sinuses, back to the doc I go.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2016)

that's not fun either!  pain behind the eyes hurts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2016)

well the tylenol and sudafed have help get rid of the inner ear imbalance queasiness that was accompanying the ear pain but still in pain.  The storm headed this way is going to be a dousy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2016)

snickette woke up this morning with a lovely case of what looks to be pink eye in one eye, going to monitor the situation.  she didn't wake up all crusty eye so it might just be an allergy...urgh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't let her put poop in her eye!  LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2016)

so annoying, my nose has had the burning sensation one gets when you have to sneeze, on and off all morning.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

I had a burning sensation in my nose last night, but that's because I somehow managed to get wing sauce in it.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

One thing that is driving me nuts though - my allergy shots are making eczema flare up.  My inner elbows get a bit rashy and start to itch.  Apparently its a thing, because the girl giving the shots had a tub of Eucerin and some swabs sitting there for it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow just did the math, I have been getting allergy shots for just over 3 years now...i wonder how much longer the dr is going to make me get them.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2016)

Mine told me three years, but I've heard exceptionally bad cases can go five.  She also told me that if I relocated to another area, or moved and came back, that I'd likely have to start all over again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess I'll find out may 9th at my dr appt with the allergist.  although I haven't been around cats to test if that part of the serum has worked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2016)

was home yesterday and half of monday with snickette.  poor thing spiked a 104 fever, ear infection, upper respiratory infection and sinus infection.  her nose/sinuses were so plugged up the nasty green stuff was escaping out of the corner of her eyes.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2016)

yike. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2016)

this morning the fever was gone and the eyes mostly stopped oozing yesterday.  after a hot shower and a couple of really productive sneezes a good amount of yuck escaped and opened up her nose.  she is still having a hard time sleeping though with the upper respiratory issue.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2016)

looks like I am going to have to keep a closer eye on her seasonal allergies.  she is still a little to little for daily allergy meds...definitely will have to talk to her PCP at her 15 mo dr visit friday.    She weighed in at a full 18 lbs 15 ozs on monday afternoon.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh yeah, BTW, had surgery Thursday.  Nothing too serious...just got my knee scoped for a split meniscus.  In and out that day and I was actually walking around the house a bit by that night.

Got the MRI on a Wednesday and went in to look at that Friday.  Monday I was setting up my surgery for that Thursday so it was nice to get in so quick.  Had to rush to get my paperwork in though so I ended up at an iffy urgent care who ended up losing some of my lab work the day before I was supposed to go in.  Fortunately I work within 2 or 3 miles of a 1/2 dozen hospitals so I was able to get more blood work that day.


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes, be sure to take it easy!  Hope you have an easier road to recovery than my father had.  30+ years as a package car driver did a number on his knee, so he too was scoped/cleaned out for a meniscus tear.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 6, 2016)

is it possible to partially dislocate toes?  Last week I got my toes caught in the strap of canvas bag that was caught under a hamper and my toes got yanked as i tripped.  It hurt like hell for a bit but they never bruised nor are they sore to touch.  However walking does, not extreme but enough to hobble slightly.  the tendons must still be inflamed but geeze!!!!


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2016)

So I wiped out big time going downhill on the Alpine Slide in Vermont.  Went hot into a curve, went airborne, sled left without me.  Rashed my knee, forearm, and upper arm.  Forearm took the brunt of it.  Just starting to heal up, and it hurts like hell.  You can just see the skin starting to regenerate around the hair follicles, but it is stupid tender to the touch.  Unfortunately, it's so inflexible right now, that if I squeeze my arm, the "scabbed" area tears around the periphery and opens back up again.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 18, 2016)

I wiped out on one of those in Durango. Way worse than road rash from a bike crash. I think the fiberglass track makes it worse. I hope it heals up quickly for you.


----------



## Supe (Jul 18, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> I wiped out on one of those in Durango. Way worse than road rash from a bike crash. I think the fiberglass track makes it worse. I hope it heals up quickly for you.


Some serious friction on those things.  I was wearing a pair of golf shorts, and they actually melted where my thigh rubbed the track.  TFMS wiped out too on her first trip down after nearly rear-ending junior, who was not quite as fast as she thought she would be.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2016)

Damn it.  So worn down from my "vacation" and travel that I just picked up another sinus/ear infection.  Head is pounding, so I'm working from home today.  Need to call at 8 am and see if my doc has any cancellations so I can sneak in for some antibiotics sometime today.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2016)

Got an appt., more antibiotics with prednisone on standby.  I thought it was longer, but it's only been three months since my last one.  He suggested I go get a sinus CT scan.  My sister had the surgery and said it didn't work for her.  Has anyone here had balloon sinuplasty or know anyone who has?  Far less invasive/costly, but still uses a balloon to crush your face bones...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2016)

Supe said:


> Got an appt., more antibiotics with prednisone on standby.  I thought it was longer, but it's only been three months since my last one.  He suggested I go get a sinus CT scan.  My sister had the surgery and said it didn't work for her.  Has anyone here had balloon sinuplasty or know anyone who has?  Far less invasive/costly, but still uses a balloon to crush your face bones...


Mini-Tex had balloon sinuplasty, turbinate reduction, and septoplasty at the end of last year.  Even though the surgery itself was not too much fun, he says that he can breathe better than he has ever been able to breathe in his whole 15-year old life...It has had an improved effect on everything from his allergies, to his sleep, to his aerobic conditioning.

Also, just another kind of gross note...they don't pack your nose full of gauze anymore.  The fluids just flow free after the surgery.


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2016)

I may have to really explore the option.  4-6 sinus infections a year isn't fun, and neither is blowing your nose, getting a "good one", and feeling something slither out from your forehead.  I was leery about how well the balloon sinuplasty really worked without tissue removal until I watched a few videos.  The difference was IMMEDIATE where they used it, and held its shape.

REALLY glad to hear about the nose gauze.  When my sister had hers done, she had the gauze removed, but kept having horrible breath and smelling something terrible many days afterwards.  She went back to the doctors, they told her "this won't be pleasant", and fished out a broken off rotting piece of gauze out from her sinus cavity  uke:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 26, 2016)

I believe @Dexman PE PMP had sinus surgery last year, if you can catch him around here to ask him about it.  Pretty sure he did have the gauze packing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2016)

I f-ing hate getting poison ivy!!!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I f-ing hate getting poison ivy!!!!!!!


@NJmike PE try Tecnu Extreme: http://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu-extreme/

For me, it's the only thing that stops the itching so I can sleep the night.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @NJmike PE try Tecnu Extreme: http://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu-extreme/
> 
> For me, it's the only thing that stops the itching so I can sleep the night.


usually I just rip it open and dump bleach on it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 2, 2016)

looks like I need make a dr appt for snickette today.  something is wrong but the symptoms don't fit anything in particular.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2016)

sinus headache from hell today...including the ears.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)

Feel better soon, Snick.  Even though my sinuses cleared up, my chest didn't.  Down to two-a-days on prednisone for it.


----------



## thekzieg (Aug 10, 2016)

NyQuil hangover.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 10, 2016)

thekzieg PE said:


> NyQuil hangover.


If you're trying to get drunk, there are other stronger options available. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 11, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> @NJmike PE try Tecnu Extreme: http://www.teclabsinc.com/products/poison-oak-ivy/tecnu-extreme/
> 
> For me, it's the only thing that stops the itching so I can sleep the night.


try http://www.zanfel.com/help

It's expensive but it works, it relieves the itching and can reverse the reaction.

Also, if you think you've been in contact with the plant, use Dawn liquid dishwashing soap and take a shower as soon as you can.  It's the oils in the plant that cause the rash, Dawn will break up grease and oil so it has a good chance of washing it off before the rash starts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> I believe @Dexman PE PMP had sinus surgery last year, if you can catch him around here to ask him about it.  Pretty sure he did have the gauze packing.


I did have surgery, but it was for a deviated septum. I needed the packing because it held everything in place while it re-healed. It was a crappy week, but once everything was removed I felt awesome.  Really glad I did it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2016)

damn harvest!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 27, 2016)

they started early today!!!!  I didn't catch the recirculate button soon enough since I wasn't expecting it at 6:30 in the morning.  combined with the allergy shot yesterday my allergies were already on overload.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

Had my sinus CT today.  Deviated septum, right side closes up, but he commented that it should not be the leading cause of my problems, and that surgery should be a last resort.  He thinks my acid reflux is the primary cause, and they are going to look for ways to really minimize it.  Naturally, avoidance of hot and spicy foods isn't going to happen, so I'm going to be taking more reflux meds at night, and I can't eat as late.  He also wants me to try tilting my bed forward.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2016)

Supe said:


> He also wants me to try tilting my bed forward.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2016)

I could do without the flash bangs and train horns I suppose.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 24, 2016)

WTF, both of my arms are bruising today from the allergy shots.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> WTF, both of my arms are bruising today from the allergy shots.


I had been getting large painful welts from my shots over the past month or so.  Enough that the swelling was about 3-4" square, 1/2" or so high, and not subsiding for about 4-5 days, and itching 5-6 days.  So of course, when it didn't seem like it was getting better I said something about it.  They told me to go one more week and if it didn't get better, they'd back down the dosage.  Sure enough, I only had two small bumps this time around.  Go figure.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2016)

my eyes!!!!!  major sinus pressure and an allergy attack....so itchy


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 14, 2016)

A few months ago I tried to treat some hormonal acne on my chin using all sorts of stuff (apple cider vinegar, tea tree oil, benzoyl peroxide, clay mask) and ended up getting a horrible rash/chemical burn that disfigured me for a few weeks and left my chin with hyperpigmentation. I'd also started using a new brand of makeup around the same time so I had no idea what caused the rash. I woke up with the same chemical burn again due to a single drop of tea tree oil that I applied to a zit. So it's great that I now know the cause, but I get to deal with oozy blisters and peeling skin for the next week or so.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2016)

tea tree oil is some nasty shit...


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Yikes!  Sorry to hear YMZ, how bizarre!

Mrs. Supe brought home ALL of her wedding flowers, minus one piece she gave to her mother.  So, my house is one giant asthma attack right now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Supe said:


> Yikes!  Sorry to hear YMZ, how bizarre!
> 
> Mrs. Supe brought home ALL of her wedding flowers, minus one piece she gave to her mother.  So, my house is one giant asthma attack right now.


Exactly why I only ordered bouquets for myself and bridesmaids.  No center pieces or floral decor....i didn't want to die.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 14, 2016)

We raffled off our centerpieces to the guests. I also took Zyrtec before the ceremony.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2016)

.... and downed it with a 2 fingers of Jack, right?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> Exactly why I only ordered bouquets for myself and bridesmaids.  No center pieces or floral decor....i didn't want to die.


She was dead set on how she wanted to have her centerpieces look.  She really lucked out that the florist was able to get her the flowers she wanted even though they are out of season.  Florist was really touch and go for a while, but did an unbelievable job at a third the price of her nearest quote.  She found her at the local farmer's market after her name was mentioned online somewhere.  

I'm pretty much living off of zyrtec, benadryl, and three inhalers for now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2016)

both arms still hurting after allergy shots yesterday...they usually only burn for a quick bit as the shots are administered, but this is crazy.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> both arms still hurting after allergy shots yesterday...they usually only burn for a quick bit as the shots are administered, but this is crazy.


Let them know.  They've started repeating doses for me when I get the big welts on my arms from them.  Usually goes from baseball sized welt, to golfball sized welt, to just hurt/itch the next go around.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Supe said:


> Let them know.  They've started repeating doses for me when I get the big welts on my arms from them.  Usually goes from baseball sized welt, to golfball sized welt, to just hurt/itch the next go around.


i think it was a function of where....this guy tends to inject towards the back of the arm.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2016)

I've only ever gotten them in the back of the arm, about mid-tricep.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 22, 2016)

the ladies in the office  tend to give them half way between side and back and I usually have no problems.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 5, 2016)

I am so sick and tired of playing volleyball in my house with this damn cold. At least one person in my house has been sick with a damn cold since Halloween. HFS, enough already.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 5, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I am so sick and tired of playing volleyball in my house with this damn cold. At least one person in my house has been sick with a damn cold since Halloween. HFS, enough already.


Start wearing your SCBA around the house. You have to break the cycle.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 5, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Start wearing your SCBA around the house. You have to break the cycle.


well, right now everyone is sick at the same time. I'm hoping that will make it so no one new can be infected and it gets kicked once and for all. Damn snot-nosed kids.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2016)

I can feel that annual case of laryngitis that likes to hit during that first super cold of the season.


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2016)

Junior's best friend (who she sits next to on the bus) has the mumps, and so does her mother.  I pray we don't get it now.  Apparently there's a wave of it going around.  I feel like I should be getting scarlet fever and polio while I'm at it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2016)

was she not vaccinated??  MMR shot kiddos get has mumps in it Or are they part of the minor percentage where the vaccines don't always work?


----------



## Supe (Dec 14, 2016)

They had both been vaccinated.  Apparently, it's not all that effective relatively speaking, and fades over time.  Coincidentally enough, I heard it being talked about on the radio as well about two days ago.  Reported cases have supposedly tripled compared to last year.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/mumps-outbreaks-are-worst-in-a-decade-1480968263


----------



## Supe (Dec 15, 2016)

FML.  Junior spent all last evening and this morning throwing up.  I hope this is what I had a few weeks ago still making its rounds, and not something new (or a symptom of mumps) that will send me back to the porcelain throne.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 16, 2016)

Ugh, that sucks snick and supe. Everyone we know has gotten sick with various malaises but Baby YMZ and I have managed to avoid it so far. Today's the last day of school so I hope we'll remain safe from kid-transmitted sicknesses for a few weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2016)

still can't feel the lower left quad of my jaw.  Had a dentist appt to fill a cavity.  My teeth are REALLY close together, he was have a booger of time trying to just access the area.   Hopefully it will wear off by lunch.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 27, 2016)

If you want a quick and effective weight loss method, visit Colorado!

The stomach flu that's been going around permitted about 3 lb weight loss in a matter of 24 hours. Still haven't eaten to much solid food.

Results will vary and aren't guaranteed...


----------



## User1 (Dec 27, 2016)

blybrook PE said:


> If you want a quick and effective weight loss method, visit Colorado!
> 
> The stomach flu that's been going around permitted about 3 lb weight loss in a matter of 24 hours. Still haven't eaten to much solid food.
> 
> Results will vary and aren't guaranteed...


yikes....feel better


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 29, 2016)

Took 2 days to get back to feeling mostly human. Stomach shrunk and still not eating nearly the amount of food i was used to.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2017)

Feel better, Bly!


----------



## User1 (Jan 3, 2017)

getting travel vaccinations this afternoon! i don't like needles.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> getting travel vaccinations this afternoon! i don't like needles.


Good luck! Where are you going? Some travel vaccitions can hurt... I hope it's not the case for you!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 3, 2017)

leggo said:


> > 29 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: getting travel vaccinations this afternoon! i don't like needles.
> 
> 
> Some travel vaccitions can hurt...


Yup, that'll help calm her. [emoji3]


----------



## User1 (Jan 3, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Yup, that'll help calm her.


lol. I'm ok I just can't watch them poke me. I have to look away. I think it's mostly a 95% irrational fear that i'll spasm as they start poking and they'll tear a gash open in my arm and I will bleed FOREVERANDDIE. hahahaha



leggo said:


> Good luck! Where are you going? Some travel vaccitions can hurt... I hope it's not the case for you!


Going to Thailand, Laos, and Cambodia. I'm up to date on tetanus, but I have to get typhoid (supposed to hurt), Hepatitis A and a polio booster. Some of my travel buddies have gotten pills so we'll see what this doc gives me (new doc. I'm bad at finding a primary care physician that isn't my original primary care physician. lol)

:winko:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> lol. I'm ok I just can't watch them poke me. I have to look away. I think it's mostly a 95% irrational fear that i'll spasm as they start poking and they'll tear a gash open in my arm and I will bleed FOREVERANDDIE. hahahaha


You'll be totally fine!


----------



## Maji (Jan 3, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> ... Going to Thailand, Laos, and Cambodia...


That sounds like real fun... great food, nice people and beautiful places... snorkel the blue Andaman Seas and enjoy the street food of Bangkok... just make sure you are drinking bottled water purchased from a reputable store as bottled waters can be counterfeit. 

Enjoy.


----------



## User1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Maji said:


> > 5 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: ... Going to Thailand, Laos, and Cambodia...
> 
> 
> That sounds like real fun... great food, nice people and beautiful places... snorkel the blue Andaman Seas and enjoy the street food of Bangkok... just make sure you are drinking bottled water purchased from a reputable store as bottled waters can be counterfeit. Enjoy.


Thanks for the tip! I'll be with one Thai and one expat living in bkk, and then 3 other mericans. Doc drew my blood. Had to have a cookie for good measure. I think I'm gonna like this new doc!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maji (Jan 4, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll be with one Thai and one expat living in bkk, and then 3 other mericans. Doc drew my blood. Had to have a cookie for good measure. I think I'm gonna like this new doc!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You are welcome... the Thai and the BKK expat have the immunity but as an US resident, if you are like me, the immunity is low. So, please watch out for water, juices and fresh fruits that have been cut and kept out for a while. I have visited Thailand and just love the place. Just had to be careful with water, but ate my hearts content.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2017)

That upset tummy feeling from too much sinus/nasal drainage blahs...need to eat something to absorb the liquid.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2017)

Couldn't sleep last night, WICKED heartburn that is carrying through today.  Wondering if headache meds are interfering with my acid reflux Rx's.


----------



## User1 (Jan 14, 2017)

So. I fell and fractured my FUCKING pinky.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not allowed to walk anywhere anymore.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 14, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> So. I fell and fractured my FUCKING pinky. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Ouch. Next time, just stay in the drunk tank.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 14, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> So. I fell and fractured my FUCKING pinky. Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen.

A full frontal should do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 17, 2017)

ugh...allergy attack from last week has turned into what feeling like a minor sinus infection and fluid build up in the ears.  I can still function so I will let it runs its course...hopefully it wont be too long


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> So. I fell and fractured my FUCKING pinky.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


so will another digit do until it's healed?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone else going on 2 weeks of the can't sleep at night coughing fits?

Between the 4 bottles of the "meth" cough medicine and the jack n coke I still can't barely fall asleep before 1 am


----------



## P-E (Jan 17, 2017)

Everyone at home got sick over the holidays except me.   Then I ended up with a skin infection.  On day 4 of 10 with antibiotics.   It was painful, but what hurts more is no beer until then.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2017)

Every now and then I have a few coughing fits but usually in the morning. I've been told that coughing fits like that (no matter what time they happen) can be related to acid reflux issues.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else going on 2 weeks of the can't sleep at night coughing fits?
> 
> Between the 4 bottles of the "meth" cough medicine and the jack n coke I still can't barely fall asleep before 1 am


probably more to do with the meds keeping you up than the coughing.  I can't take sudafed containing meds past noon or I am up all night wired.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2017)

have you tried the mucinex/sudafed combo?  It worked wonders the last time I had major night cough fits.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2017)

elevating my head more than the normal pillow worked too.  Never thought the kiddos Boppy pillow would be so helpful for a grownup, but it is.


----------



## User1 (Jan 18, 2017)

i coughed up so much nast this morning i probably lost a pound


----------



## Maji (Jan 18, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> i coughed up so much nast this morning i probably lost a pound


Join the club... actually in my case it was worse, my wife woke up with a bad mood because she couldn't sleep properly because of my coughing... and now it is double punch... well, can a wife in bad mood be considered a medical condition?


----------



## User1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Maji said:


> Join the club... actually in my case it was worse, my wife woke up with a bad mood because she couldn't sleep properly because of my coughing... and now it is double punch... well, can a wife in bad mood be considered a medical condition?


you prob should ask the wife that


----------



## Maji (Jan 19, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> you prob should ask the wife that


HA HA... I am not a circus performer... I can't put my head inside a lioness' open mouth


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm allergic to something at work.  I thought my sinus infection/snot machine was on the mend this morning.  10 minutes after getting here this morning and boom!!!  The pressure is back, the snot is on overdrive.  My sinus feel like they are going to explode.


----------



## User1 (Jan 19, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> I'm allergic to something at work.  I thought my sinus infection/snot machine was on the mend this morning.  10 minutes after getting here this morning and boom!!!  The pressure is back, the snot is on overdrive.  My sinus feel like they are going to explode.


do you have alka seltzer? thats the only thing ive used to treat sinus pressure. are you in an old building?

someone has been using the 1 seater toilet inside our office for NON NUMBER 1 USES and it wafts directly to my desk

i would rather have sinus runnies than breathe that shit in UGH

go to the restrooms down the hall or at LEAST use the air freshener that is SITTING RIGHT FUCKING THERE

I now have a candle at the end of my desk for sanity


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2017)

We are in an old building, but we have been here for 7 yrs and nothing has hit me this bad.  There are two recent transplants to the immediate vicinity.  One has two air freshers set up on the top shelves of the cube walls that are abut a heavy traffic hall so it wafts as people walk by, the other might be a heavy colgne/aftershave user.  He hasn't been around much but the days he is here my throat tickles so it is hard to say which is the main cause.  it is just annoying


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> go to the restrooms down the hall or at LEAST use the air freshener that is SITTING RIGHT FUCKING THERE
> 
> I now have a candle at the end of my desk for sanity


just avoid spraying the toilet paper with the air freshener....we have multistall bathrooms and someone sprayed air freshner into the stall after doing their business and got it all over the TP.  A few weeks ago I was unfortunate enough to be the lucky SOB who went to blow my nose with said toilet paper and had a minor allergy attack from the smell and contact with the chemical on a raw nose area.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else going on 2 weeks of the can't sleep at night coughing fits?
> 
> Between the 4 bottles of the "meth" cough medicine and the jack n coke I still can't barely fall asleep before 1 am


Junior and Mrs. Supe both.  My body is trying like hell to hold it off.  The rain and warmish weather are doing a number on my asthma, though.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> We are in an old building, but we have been here for 7 yrs and nothing has hit me this bad.  There are two recent transplants to the immediate vicinity.  One has two air freshers set up on the top shelves of the cube walls that are abut a heavy traffic hall so it wafts as people walk by, the other might be a heavy colgne/aftershave user.  He hasn't been around much but the days he is here my throat tickles so it is hard to say which is the main cause.  it is just annoying


They just sent an office email out last week telling people to knock it off with the smelly stuff, among other things.  I know a few people who have already moved cubes based on the smell/noise/hygiene of adjacent workers, and HR/facilities was obligated to move them per policy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I refuse to be moved, it would make my job harder to be away from my group.  I was here first and informed management BEFORE some of the moves happened that they trigger my allergies.  and they still moved them in anyways when they had the chance to pick a different location for the others


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2017)

That sucks.  Luckily our moves made more sense.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 30, 2017)

I know perfumes served a purpose when water was scarce, but OMG do people really need to bathe in the stuff before heading out to spend time in tight quarters?!?!?! 

someone was wearing something at the basketball game that I am allergic too.  After just starting to feel better after a 2-3 week allergy attack that turned into sinus infection I am now right back at the beginning of an allergy attack.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2017)

dammit I have fluid building up in my ears today!!!!  I can feel it and hearing is impaired.


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven't been able to breathe for shit in about a week.  I suspect I may end up back at the doctor's for some prednisone soon.  Being late on my allergy shots isn't helping.  I updated my insurance info with them like they asked, but they forgot to put in the order for the serum once they got it!  She didn't have enough left for a full injection, so I'm about a week overdue now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2017)

Supe said:


> I haven't been able to breathe for shit in about a week.  I suspect I may end up back at the doctor's for some prednisone soon.  Being late on my allergy shots isn't helping.  I updated my insurance info with them like they asked, but they forgot to put in the order for the serum once they got it!  She didn't have enough left for a full injection, so I'm about a week overdue now.


so they didn't just give you what was left and have you come back sooner for the next one?

They just eeked by with enough to be considered full dose this month.  I will have new vials for Feb....which they drop back in dose due to the fresh potency


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> so they didn't just give you what was left and have you come back sooner for the next one?
> 
> They just eeked by with enough to be considered full dose this month.  I will have new vials for Feb....which they drop back in dose due to the fresh potency


They told me no, that since I am just starting at the peak maintenance dosage that they can't drop it back.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2017)

still super congested so i am having to breath through my mouth which is causing some major chapped lips...to point of cracking and bleeding.  sooo not fun.  forget trying to eat anything salty


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> still super congested so i am having to breath through my mouth which is causing some major chapped lips...to point of cracking and bleeding.  sooo not fun.  forget trying to eat anything salty


That sounds really dirty.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2017)

OMG, farmers are already starting to till the fields.  it's still early February.  mild winter early field work spring allergies are going to SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, that hangover I mentioned over in the Hangover Clinic on Thursday was a polite beginning to an ugly (unrelated) battle I faced later that day (more like night).

Yep, the classic food poisoning symptoms! Mainly, repeatedly waking up in the middle of the night throwing up everything possible. Fun times.

It took four days to to fully recover, but I think I'm back to normal now. Boy, food poisoning is awful!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 21, 2017)

Yikes. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 23, 2017)

a little warning that you are planning on prescribe burning half to 3/4 of the forest around the lake would have been greatly appreciated.  That sort of shit kicks up a LOT OF SHIT.  paying for it this week.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 23, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> a little warning that you are planning on prescribe burning half to 3/4 of the forest around the lake would have been greatly appreciated.  That sort of shit kicks up a LOT OF SHIT.  paying for it this week.


Ugh, feel better!


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2017)

All these shitty mcshit pear trees started blooming here.  Thank god my allergy shot is tomorrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2017)

my lungs/ribs hurt from coughing, i can still feel my ears.  another stupid allergy attack that is turning very likely into infection.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 2, 2017)

Managed to catch a stomach flu on the week Mr. Kzieg is away for work. Being sick and alone is the worst.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2017)

thekzieg PE said:


> Managed to catch a stomach flu on the week Mr. Kzieg is away for work. Being sick and alone is the worst.


You're never alone with EB.com! (........and video streaming services...lol)

Feel better!


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 2, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You're never alone with EB.com! (........and video streaming services...lol)
> 
> Feel better!


So you're volunteering to bring Gatorade and crackers? Perfect.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2017)

He is the closest!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2017)

any ideas how to get the fluid build up out from behind my ear drums.  Hot showers, many doses of sudafed, musinex, decongesstants, lots of liquids aren't working.  I haven't been able to hear properly in over two weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> any ideas how to get the fluid build up out from behind my ear drums.  Hot showers, many doses of sudafed, musinex, decongesstants, lots of liquids aren't working.  I haven't been able to hear properly in over two weeks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2017)

sometimes it feels like I have stabbed my ears with one of those.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 3, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> sometimes it feels like I have stabbed my ears with one of those.


Is it possible that you have an ear infection?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2017)

could be minor.  We have an ear scope at home.  Mr snick can see the fluid but it hadn't gone as far as infection as of yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 3, 2017)

Otitis media with effusion


    




Otitis media with effusion (OME) is thick or sticky fluid behind the eardrum in the middle ear. It occurs without an ear infection.

I get this ALL the time thanks to my allergies.  I just can't seem to get the ears to drain this time.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 3, 2017)

Ear tubes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 3, 2017)

I always wet my ear and hand, lean head with said ear toward floor, plung hand repeatedly on ear while jumping on hard floor. Always works for me?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 4, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Ear tubes.


I didn't know until recently that this is actually an option for adults...


----------



## Supe (Mar 6, 2017)

If its behind the ear drums, no real non-surgical way to let it drain.  Of course you could always try ear candling.  Maybe a hot glob of wax can drip down and puncture your ear drum - that ought to be just as good as tubes.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2017)

Could it be ear wax build-up.  I always cleaned my ears with Q-tips and thought I got it all.  A few years ago it seemed like I was losing my hearing and went to the doctor.  He looked at the inner ear and said it looked blocked.  He recommended an over the counter ear wax removal kit like this:

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/debrox-earwax-removal-aid-kit/ID=prod6191620-product


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2017)

woohoo sinus infection is gone...just back to seasonal allergies


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2017)

The skin on the bottom of my left forearm has been burning (feels like sunburn) for two days now.  Not showing any signs of redness or streaking that I can tell, so I'm hoping its just scraped or something from working on the car.  I'm always paranoid about getting some sort of bacterial infection from the gym, so I'm watching it like a hawk.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2017)

Supe said:


> The skin on the bottom of my left forearm has been burning (feels like sunburn) for two days now.  Not showing any signs of redness or streaking that I can tell, so I'm hoping its just scraped or something from working on the car.  I'm always paranoid about getting some sort of bacterial infection from the gym, so I'm watching it like a hawk.


I would see a dr if it lasts any longer or gets red in any way...that sounds an awful bit like early cellulitis.  can cause major issues if left to spread.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2017)

stupid sinuses...or weather.  I can feel my ears and face this morning


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> I would see a dr if it lasts any longer or gets red in any way...that sounds an awful bit like early cellulitis.  can cause major issues if left to spread.


Yeah, that's why I'm watching it closely.  There is some very, very light redness, but it hasn't spread since I first noticed it.  No swelling or warm to the touch currently.  Going to put my steroid cream on it tonight in case its an allergy/contact dermatitis thing.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2017)

Went to doctor.  Good news is no flesh eating bacteria.  Bad news is its neuropathy (tricep reflex on left side is dead), and he believes that muscle growth and inflammation coupled with a slightly-too-straight vertebrae in my upper back are compressing nerve bundles in my neck and armpit.  Healthy dose of steroids and night time muscle relaxers for the next three weeks before going back.

Worse news is that my sister calls me late last night (never good).  As though my mother's fall around Christmas wasn't bad enough, my father slipped on some mud and leaves while walking the dog and fell into a ditch.  He had to call my sister to come looking for him, where she and her boyfriend basically carried him to the car.  Initial prognosis is pretty bad - thigh muscle torn away from the knee, and took a chunk of knee cap with it.  They're trying to get him into an orthopedic specialist ASAP.  He's already had surgery on that knee once before for a miniscus tear.  He's a heavy set guy nearing his 70's, so this one won't be easy to come back from


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

not good! nerve damage...yikes.  

 hope your dad's recovery isn't too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Damn, Supe. Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope things work out for him.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Supe:  sorry about the medical issues in both cases.  I hope they can patch you and your dad back together.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks - definitely more concerned about him than me!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Damn, Supe. Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope things work out for him.


x2! That sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Supe:  sorry about the medical issues in both cases.  I hope they can patch you and your dad back together.


x2!


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks.  Dad is still in a lot of pain.  Muscle relaxers made me late for work, and gave me some crazy ass dreams involving a coworker, a pharmacy robbery, antique firearms, and duffle bags full of large, offshore fish.  Can't make this shit up.


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2017)

Well, bad news for my dad.  Fully torn/separated quadricep.  Current estimates are four months following surgery to begin PT, and 10 months to a year for full recovery.  Apparently they have to drill anchors into the knee, and basically pull the muscles down into place and immobilize it before it can start to heal properly.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2017)

yikes.  that's unfortunate.  Is the surgery scheduled?


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2017)

Haven't heard yet.  I think they're running it all through insurance to see what the damage $$$ is.


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2017)

The really shitty part is that the dog is really dependent on him for walks, etc.  They had also just gutted their upstairs bathroom for a reno that is now completely on hold since he can't do any of the work.  Suspect I may have to burn some vacation later this year and head up there.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 27, 2017)

Damn Supe, hope you both get better soon.

Getting old sucks. I was playing basketball yesterday and somehow managed to pull a lower back muscle. I couldn't move for most of the day yesterday. I'm feeling better today but still in pain. I took the day off from work and am at the doctor now to see what she says.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 27, 2017)

Damn, that sucks Supe! My dad is having surgery to fix a hernia that he's had for years on Wednesday. I'm glad he's finally getting it taken care of, it's been getting bigger the last few times I've seen him.


----------



## Supe (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear Ble, good luck with his surgery.

MF - Getting old does suck.  I think I really first felt it last time I took junior to an amusement park.  It was less about corn dogs and funnel cakes, and more about popping aspiring between rides until I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 27, 2017)

So you were not amused?

Best wishes for both dads.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 28, 2017)

Damn, @Supe, that really sucks about your dad! Definitely praying he can get all the treatment he needs and that it all heals properly and fast!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2017)

My dad's surgery went well, but it took longer than expected due to the hernia being larger than the doctor had anticipated. Now my dad's in a lot of pain because of all the extra tugging and work that had to be done to fix it. Hopefully the pain subsides soon.

As for me, I'm back to work today after getting hit by the stomach bug Monday evening. I left work fine on Monday and by the time I got home my head was hurting a little bit. I didn't think much of it, but by bedtime I knew that I was going to be in for a long night. I had forgotten how bad the stomach bug is and I spent most of the day yesterday in the bed trying to recover. I'm still tired as hell, but at least my stomach is feeling better. Now I just pray that no one else in the ble household comes down with it!


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2017)

Glad the surgery went well, and glad you're feeling better!


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2017)

sunburn+ allergies+ pure exhaustion+ tornados and trees on the ground and a general headache for erosion control professionals  

Blah


----------



## Supe (Apr 5, 2017)

"Dad made it through surgery, but his first night out of the hospital was described by my mother as "the worst I've ever seen him in 45 years of marriage."  Percocets weren't even dulling the pain, and he was in agony.  Surgery was about 2 hours long, and the surgeon described it as "every bit as bad as we expected it to be."  Now for a long road to recovery.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Best wishes on the road to recovery for your dad Supe.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Best wishes on the road to recovery for your dad Supe.


x2!


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2017)

Back to the doc's this morning.  End result of a few weeks of steroids, muscle relaxers, and anti-inflammatories?  Arms no longer feel like they're on fire, but still have pins and needles down both arms/hands, and now my right elbow reflex is dead along with my left.  Whoops.

Now waiting on insurance approval for a neck MRI.  He said they may have to do a nerve study (I forget the technical name for it), but I hope not, because that shit sucks.  I remember having one done in my hand after my carpal tunnel surgery didn't work, and you basically sit and get electrocuted for an hour.  

Left lymph node on my neck is swollen as shit, too, which always means I'm getting sick.  Hope I fend off whatever it is.


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2017)

Think I dodged getting sick, but back is really, really bothering me.  Just mowing the lawn was agonizing.  Eating Advil like its movie theater candy.  MRI scheduled for this Friday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> Just mowing the lawn


In April?! :huh:

LOL


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> In April?! :huh:
> 
> LOL


It's already in the 80's here daily.  My backyard grows at a rate of roughly an inch a day.  This was the third time already this year.


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2017)

So here's a story. 

I went to Thailand. Made best friends with an elephant and her baby. My intestines decided to play exorcist. Side note: I hate cilantro.

I got back from Thailand. Stomach wasn't finished. couple weeks for recovery.

Another month later. Again. This time only for a few days...

Oh, and I bought a house?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> So here's a story.
> 
> I went to Thailand. Made best friends with an elephant and her baby. My intestines decided to play exorcist. Side note: I hate cilantro.
> 
> ...


That's quite a story! Have you talked to a publisher yet to fill in the gaps?

Welcome back!


----------



## User1 (Apr 17, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's quite a story! Have you talked to a publisher yet to fill in the gaps?
> 
> Welcome back!


haha thanks. to be honest i completely spaced on EB . had to replace my phone before thailand and didn't get notifications and I feel like a slacker now! 

here's about 6 hours pre exorcism, with my bff mae boontong

View attachment 9334


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 17, 2017)

Congratulations on getting to exorcise your intestines into your own shitter(?).


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2017)

That's why when I leave the country I eat the club sandwich at the hotel!


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2017)

When we went to Thailand we made it a point to only eat at nice restaurants. The street food looked good, but there was no way I was going to take the chance of spending my vacation sitting on the toilet.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 17, 2017)

Maybe the elephant was the problem. Those things are filthy.

We have yet to get sick from eating Thai street food, but we stick with stuff that uses minimal cooking water, like satay or papaya salad. I used to eat streetside rice porridge whenever I visited as a kid but that was out in the jungle back when the water was cleaner. Wouldn't risk it now.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 17, 2017)

As long as it is steaming, street food is just fine.


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> As long as it is steaming, street food is just fine.


According to Julie, its been steaming for several weeks now at least.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mass email from my company:



> *Summary*
> The US CDC issued a "Watch-Level 1" travel health advisory on April 17 due to measles activity in Germany. This travel health notice is the lowest of three advisory levels, notifying travelers of baseline or slightly elevated risk at a destination, often associated with specific risk factors. This level of advisory emphasizes the need for travelers to practice usual health precautions, predominantly ensuring vaccination and practicing hand and respiratory hygiene, in the case of measles.


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> That's why when I leave the country I eat the club sandwich at the hotel!


the hotel "american" breakfast has been assumed the culprit, actually... damn my obsession with poached eggs


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm actually not sure what it was, could have just been something washed with tap water or a compiling of bits of gross along the way. i had some awesome food, a great time, and made lots of memories, so overall it was great. but I legit thought there was someone spinning my intestines around for about 36 hours of misery. Ended up missing a cooking class and a not so great massage, and everyone else got sick from potentially that class. missed the day I would be the most OK with missing anyway, and rallied through in time to watch the sunrise at Angkor Wat. woooo


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Maybe the elephant was the problem. Those things are filthy.
> 
> We have yet to get sick from eating Thai street food, but we stick with stuff that uses minimal cooking water, like satay or papaya salad. I used to eat streetside rice porridge whenever I visited as a kid but that was out in the jungle back when the water was cleaner. Wouldn't risk it now.


I was starting to not feel great Pre-elephant. I think the adrenaline and excitement got me through until our return from the trip.


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

welllllllllllllllllllllllll my building is on lockdown. there was a robbery and the suspect is thought to be in the building adjacent to mine. all of the blocks are blocked with all of the police vehicles. apparently 2 officers have been shot and there's a bomb robot being sent somewhere. so that's fun. This isn't even the "exciting" corner. further down the street on the other side of the building is where all the action is. Posted this here because if something unfortunate goes down, it might be the appropriate location.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 20, 2017)

Whaaaatttttt @thejulie_PE, that is nuts! Stay safe, and I hope all is resolved soon!


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

1 suspect detained, 1 with significant injuries, and a possible third at large.

this is all for a robbery at 7-11..????


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 20, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> 1 suspect detained, 1 with significant injuries, and a possible third at large.
> 
> this is all for a robbery at 7-11..????


hmy:


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

we still on lockdown. not that i was planning on going anywhere

BUT NOW I CAN'T!


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

jk now we can leave out one door.


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

the commoners door


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

So, just collect your flack jacket and helmet on the way out before exiting??? :dunno:


----------



## User1 (Apr 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> So, just collect your flask, jacket, and helmet on the way out before exiting??? :dunno:


fixt


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 21, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> welllllllllllllllllllllllll my building is on lockdown. there was a robbery and the suspect is thought to be in the building adjacent to mine. all of the blocks are blocked with all of the police vehicles. apparently 2 officers have been shot and there's a bomb robot being sent somewhere. so that's fun. This isn't even the "exciting" corner. further down the street on the other side of the building is where all the action is. Posted this here because if something unfortunate goes down, it might be the appropriate location.


Oh damn!! I saw the police activity on Twitter and totally forgot that you work right there!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 24, 2017)

No luck on the MRI.  Discs are slightly misshapen (ellipsoidal/short) and C2-C6 are bulging, but when static, they're not pressing against the nerves in such a way that they appear to be the source of the issues.  Getting referred to a musculoskeletal specialist, and was told that it's likely I'll be given cervical steroid injections and possibly an epidural as a temporary fix.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 27, 2017)

Flu hit me hard yesterday, causing me to miss an important coordination meeting with the contractor. The team decided I was important enough that they postponed the meeting to today, compelling me to come in despite suffering massive eye-watering migraines and body aches. It was a good meeting even though I kept wincing from the pain while trying to talk. Thank goodness it's my Friday so I can go home and sleep this off.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Flu hit me hard yesterday, causing me to miss an important coordination meeting with the contractor. The team decided I was important enough that they postponed the meeting to today, compelling me to come in despite suffering massive eye-watering migraines and body aches. It was a good meeting even though I kept wincing from the pain while trying to talk. Thank goodness it's my Friday so I can go home and sleep this off.


Feel better!!! :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 27, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Flu hit me hard yesterday, causing me to miss an important coordination meeting with the contractor. The team decided I was important enough that they postponed the meeting to today, compelling me to come in despite suffering massive eye-watering migraines and body aches. It was a good meeting even though I kept wincing from the pain while trying to talk. Thank goodness it's my Friday so I can go home and sleep this off.


Feel better. Hopefully Mr YMZ babysits the kids until your better.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh man, @YMZ PE I hope you are through the thick of it by now!


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Flu hit me hard yesterday, causing me to miss an important coordination meeting with the contractor. The team decided I was important enough that they postponed the meeting to today, compelling me to come in despite suffering massive eye-watering migraines and body aches. It was a good meeting even though I kept wincing from the pain while trying to talk. Thank goodness it's my Friday so I can go home and sleep this off.


That sucks, YMZ.  Work has to be the worst place ever if you've got migraines, even if just for the fluorescent lighting!  Feel better.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2017)

Steroid injection in right elbow today.  That sucker hurt.  It's right in the joint, not the fleshy part, so I felt it scraping around  uke:


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2017)

On the plus side that arm looks pretty ripped, right?


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> On the plus side that arm looks pretty ripped, right?


Only on the inside, in that there may be a partial tear!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2017)

Fifeybhjhbegkcfgjj


----------



## snickerd3 (May 31, 2017)

stupid me.  I am due for my annual allergist appt soon, so to be able to answer the question so how are the allergy shots working, I took minisnick into the pet store this weekend.  I was able to last the 15 minutes we were in there without the throat getting all ticklely, but I have paid for it since then.  The delayed reaction is the same but the instantaneous reaction was less.


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2017)

That sucks, Snick!

Last night was first night with my CPAP setup.  Ripped it off my face around 3am.  This isn't going to go well.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 31, 2017)

Supe said:


> That sucks, Snick!
> 
> Last night was first night with my CPAP setup.  Ripped it off my face around 3am.  This isn't going to go well.


full mouth/nose piece or just nose piece?


----------



## Supe (May 31, 2017)

Nose with strap.  I'm a side/stomach sleeper that rolls around a lot due to back pain.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 1, 2017)

Supe said:


> That sucks, Snick!
> 
> Last night was first night with my CPAP setup.  Ripped it off my face around 3am.  This isn't going to go well.




Whatever you do, make sure you clean the CPAP per the instructions.  A guy my dad used to work with caught a rare, fatal respiratory virus from his CPAP machine and died a few months ago.  It's likely he never cleaned his machine.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you clean the CPAP per the instructions.  A guy my dad used to work with caught a rare, fatal respiratory virus from his CPAP machine and died a few months ago.  It's likely he never cleaned his machine.


Holy crap!  They said warm, soapy water once a week, and replace the consumables every 6 months (mask, hose, air filter).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2017)

With the allergy attack shirts with crew cut necklines bothered me so I wore a slight v neck shirt yesterday out on my site visit.  I was super dutiful and slathered sunblock in the morning, but after lunch i missed a spot along my neck line when i reapplies sunblock for the afternoon site walk.  major sunburn in the spot i missed and after only about 2hrs in the sun.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

the muscles in the side of my foot keeps cramping...started last night when I laid down.


----------



## User1 (Aug 25, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> the muscles in the side of my foot keeps cramping...started last night when I laid down.


ugh foot cramps are my worst enemy! do you have a tennis ball or golf ball accessible? For future - i would order a set of lacrosse balls that are THE BEST at digging into sore spots. put them in a tube sock so you can easily throw it over your shoulder for back ouchies, or roll your foot on it at the office to help with foot stuff - i have plantar flare ups and the lacrosse balls are my friend! also magnesium!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

this isn't on the bottom...I get the plantar flare ups too.  This is on the outer side of the top.


----------



## User1 (Aug 25, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> this isn't on the bottom...I get the plantar flare ups too.  This is on the outer side of the top.


yeah, i get it on all sides of my foot. aside from stretching and rubbing the side of my foot, stepping on a golf ball or lacrosse ball to just force my muscles to relax somehow helped on the side/top area.


----------



## User1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Had a lovely memorial day weekend with friends visiting and missing a planned brunch and BBQ with said friends because I was tossing and turning in misery for 24 hours


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 5, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Had a lovely memorial day weekend with friends visiting and missing a planned brunch and BBQ with said friends because I was tossing and turning in misery for 24 hours


That was back in May. But glad you enjoyed it either way. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2017)

Mrs. Supe and Junior both sick.  That took all of four school days.  I'm just glad my CPAP has an air filter in it!


----------



## User1 (Sep 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That was back in May. But glad you enjoyed it either way. :thumbs:


that's how delirious i've been all weekend. hahahaha


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2017)

Seriously dragging ass this morning.  Got distracted and took my morning pills at night, and had to take my night pills this morning.  Was wide awake at 1:00 am and am in a total fog today.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 16, 2017)

I went to a wedding ceremony on Saturday that only lasted 15 minutes, but I got 5 very itchy mosquito bites on my legs in that time. Stupid delicious exotic meat of mine.


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I went to a wedding ceremony on Saturday that only lasted 15 minutes, but I got 5 very itchy mosquito bites on my legs in that time. Stupid delicious exotic meat of mine.


The wife and kid watch "Naked and Afraid" all the time, and it's always the mosquito bites that puts me into the "not if my life depended on it" category.  I don't know how these people make it one day.


----------



## frazil (Oct 18, 2017)

I seriously tweeked my back this morning.  It hurts so bad I almost didn't come to work, but mainly it hurts to sit and lay down so I might as well be standing at my desk.  I wasn't even doing anything strenuous - I was just trying to put my boots on.  Now even bending over slightly is impossible.  I must be getting old.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Ouch! Sorry fraz, back issues are the worst.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Eep, I hope it feels better ASAP, @frazil! That does not sound fun.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 18, 2017)

Fraz:  I hope that goes away as quickly as it came on.  Back pains are nothing to dismiss.  If you have it defined by a specific position it might be wise to have it checked out.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

ICE ICE BABY!

(painful but it works for this old guy)


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2017)

I feel you fraz!  I did the same thing on Saturday while picking up a bag of grapes at the store.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2017)

Inversion table!

Ever since I twerked my back, I swear by those things.


----------



## User1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Twerking is so much better than tweaking. Keep it up @kevo_55!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2017)

Someone noticed!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 19, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Inversion table!
> 
> Ever since I twerked my back, I swear by those things.


I've been wanting to get one of those for a while and now that I actually have room for one I need to pull the trigger. So you like it @kevo_55?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah, they are nice.

I mainly use it for decompression when my spine gets sore. They can be used for inverted crunches or other work outs but I don't do that.

I bought mine at Costco. Just wait until after x-mas and they will be advertised around $200.


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2017)

They're on Craigslist all the time in like new condition for &lt;$100


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Yeah, they are nice.
> 
> I mainly use it for decompression when my spine gets sore. They can be used for inverted crunches or other work outs but I don't do that.
> 
> I bought mine at Costco. Just wait until after x-mas and they will be advertised around $200.


Link?


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.costco.com/Teeter-EP-860-Limited-Inversion-Table.product.100363985.html

It's expensive now. Just wait until you see them next to nothing at the warehouse.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2017)

Of course, junior has his first playground mishap while I'm away for the weekend (on an EB.com excursion no less). Somehow he fell off of this climbing contraption and dislocated his elbow. This happened while LadyFox was visiting family in northern WI where facilities are spread out hours apart. Apparently that was a bit of a nightmare trying to get EMT services to respond appropriately and then eventually treat him (which was apparent they weren't used to seeing toddlers). Needless to say, it was a stressful weekend for them. But I'm back home now and today we are waiting to see a specialist.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2017)

bummer!!!  they heal fast.  wont be the last.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Owwie!!! Poor knightkit. I hope he isn't in too much pain.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Best wishes for KFjr.  I hope things turn out ok.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2017)

Ouch!  Good luck with Minifox.  Thankfully they're still pliable at that age!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2017)

Eep! I hope he heals up quickly!

On the note of dislocated elbows... My college ex dislocated his elbow while snowboarding one winter. Since it happened on the side of the mountain, the ski patrol medical people came to him. They thought he'd dislocated his shoulder (since apparently that's a more common injury...?) and so caused him quite a bit of discomfort before realizing they were trying to fix the wrong joint.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2017)

ouch!!!


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2017)

Part of me wants to home school Junior next year JUST to avoid the cess pool that is public school.  Junior has been sick for about three weeks, and I had managed to go something ridiculous like 18 months+ without more than a day or two of the sniffles (allergy shots were a life saver).  I had four days of my throat looking like raw hamburger, peaking on Saturday with a low grade fever and total loss of my voice.  Mrs. Supe has the same, though I'm on the mend while she is still getting worse.  Really going to make for a loooooooooooooong Monday.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2017)

Man, feel terrible for Mrs. Supe.  She was even worse yesterday, congested to the max, which was leading to really bad coughing spasms.  Woke me up coughing, and I was thinking "how close to 4:45 is it, should I just get up for work?"  Wasn't even midnight yet when I checked my phone...

So, ended up making a very late run to CVS for some "we can just barely sell this OTC" Nyquil and a myriad of other shit.  Thankfully she responds really well to it, because she was out like a light in about 5 minutes, and I could hear her breathing and not coughing.  I woke up with a pretty sore throat from some residual nasal drip it seems, but now that i'm moving around and had a couple of (not CAB) drinks, I'm feeling better, but have some backup Sudafed just in case.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 5, 2017)

I think that is the bug that is going around Supe.

When you get home, two fist some NyQuil and a CAB and you'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2017)

Yep, seems everyone on the damned east coast has it.  Even my sister who teaches in the DC area was telling me that the entire school was sick.  If I could bring my bottle of Balvenie Carribbean Cask to work, I would...

On second thought, I'd do that even if I wasn't sick.


----------



## P-E (Dec 13, 2017)

Sprained my knee skiing this morning.  Hoping it isn't something more than that.   Real bummed.  I had been running 3 days a week to get ready for ski season.  Feels like this will be at least a month.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

Three weeks ago, my elbow hurt so bad overnight that I couldn't sleep.  I hadn't done anything to it (stressed it, bashed it on something, etc.), so I figured it was gout.  I took a fistful of NSAIDs and laid off beer and meat for a few days.  A week goes by, and its getting worse instead of better, so I go to the doc.  They prescribe me steroidal anti-inflammatories and do blood work.  The steroids don't help at all, and on Monday when the blood work comes in, they confirm that my Uric Acid is high and prescribe me a special drug just for acute gout flareups.  That drug didn't do anything.  So, now I'm at 3 weeks of excruciating pain in my elbow such that my muscles are atrophying because I can't use my left arm for anything.  I'm really at a loss of what to do.  I'm thinking about heading to an urgent care center for a second opinion (my doctor's office is so slammed, it always takes a few days to get an appointment for anything).


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

P-E sorry to hear it.  I hope it feels better soon.

Will:  that doesn't sound good.  I've had gout before.  It typically affects my big toe joint first and the drugs they prescribed worked wonders. The freaking pain sucks.  I hope they get it resolved for you.  I'd think your doctor should prioritize you on his schedule as his prescribed treatment isn't working.  Good luck.


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Three weeks ago, my elbow hurt so bad overnight that I couldn't sleep.  I hadn't done anything to it (stressed it, bashed it on something, etc.), so I figured it was gout.  I took a fistful of NSAIDs and laid off beer and meat for a few days.  A week goes by, and its getting worse instead of better, so I go to the doc.  They prescribe me steroidal anti-inflammatories and do blood work.  The steroids don't help at all, and on Monday when the blood work comes in, they confirm that my Uric Acid is high and prescribe me a special drug just for acute gout flareups.  That drug didn't do anything.  So, now I'm at 3 weeks of excruciating pain in my elbow such that my muscles are atrophying because I can't use my left arm for anything.  I'm really at a loss of what to do.  I'm thinking about heading to an urgent care center for a second opinion (my doctor's office is so slammed, it always takes a few days to get an appointment for anything).


yikes. have you heard of zocdoc? you might be able to find a non urgent care physician to get a second opinion. you can put your insurance information in and find appointment timeslots for doctors in your area. i love it because I don't have to call anyone to make the appointment. I also have had great urgent care success out here.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

Indocin was my gout wonder drug.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2017)

@Dleg, didn't someone recommend something for you to take on here a while back for joint discomfort? IIRC, it was some type of supplement.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2017)

Went do a different doc today and got a different diagnosis.  He says it is bursitis.  He prescribed me a different anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic in case the bursa is infected.  He also told me that even if it was gout, I should have been on this anti-inflammatory (works well on both gout and bursitis), the steroidal anti-inflammatory I was given first should have been the 3rd option, and I wasn't prescribed a large enough dose of the second drug I was given for it to be effective on gout.  Essentially, the original doctor misdiagnosed me, and screwed up 2 straight prescriptions even if their diagnosis was correct.  Don't think I'll be going back there again.  Here's to hoping the new drugs work.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 14, 2017)

I hope that you've gotten it all sorted out, @wilheldp_PE!


----------



## P-E (Dec 14, 2017)

Will, hope that does it.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 15, 2017)

P-E said:


> Will, hope that does it.


x2!  good luck will.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for the well-wishes.  After 2 doses (basically overnight the day of the new drugs), my elbow got infinitely better.  I was able to play a round to golf today, relatively pain free.  I still have a slightly reduced range of motion on that elbow, and there is some residual aching, but the pain is mostly handled.  I sure do wish I'd gone to the second doctor first and saved myself a week of excruciating pain.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2018)

I called in to work for the first time in recent memory today. I managed to catch the flu around Wednesday of last week, and I’ve been barely conscious for the last 3 days. I’m feeling a little better today, but not well enough to work. Plus, I’m probably contagious as hell.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2018)

Feel better, Wil. Do what you gotta do...take the flu seriously!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Feel better, Wil. Do what you gotta do...take the flu seriously!


I've never slept so much in all my life.  But being asleep beats the hell out of being awake and miserable.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2018)

This years flu sux.  I assume that's what I had when I was completely wiped out.  I lived on NyQuil and DayQuil for about a week.  I'm still not convinced it ever completely went away or maybe the bug started again.  At least I'm not down for the count anymore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2018)

I haven't actually been properly diagnosed, but my symptoms match perfectly with the WebMD description of flu symptoms.  They also say that the flu typically floors you for 3-4 days, then you are weak and "not right" for 7-10 days.  I think I'm though the part where I can't function, so I guess that's good.  I still feel very unwell, though.  The online doctor also says you are contagious for 24 hours after the fever breaks.  I think the fever broke sometime this afternoon.  I've already called off work tomorrow to either make sure the fever is broken or give it the full 24 hours so I don't spread this shit.  I don't like some of my co-workers, but I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2018)

Given that the flu test is a)inconclusive, and b) agonizingly awful, I'd say you're better off not being diagnosed.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 7, 2018)

Two weeks of this darned cough with much phlegm! Woohoo!


----------



## User1 (Feb 7, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Two weeks of this darned cough with much phlegm! Woohoo!


obviously need more beers and bussing home, then.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 12, 2018)

Still so much phlegm! Yay!

And a stuffy head to go with it. This inhaler I got for my cough doesn't seem to be helping much, unless I got a different viral/bacterial infection, which seems to be a possibility at the moment.


----------



## User1 (Feb 12, 2018)

ugh. vitamins! idk how i haven't come down with something yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2018)

omg...the nurse giving me my allergy shot this morning must have had a case of the shakes.  I've never that actual injections hurt so much.  It was like she was moving the needle around as she was hitting the plunger.  they both bleed, they both felt like they were on fire for over  30 minutes When i got to work i popped some tylenol to calm the nerves in the arm, but they are down to a  low simmer now 3 hrs later.


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2018)

I know the pain, Snick.  The really good ladies doing my shots can manage to get just skin, but I don't have much skin or fat on my triceps, so a lot of them get the muscle with the tip of the needle.  They hurt like a BITCH, give me big welts, and feel like someone dropkicked me in the arms for about two days.  By the time I get back to my car, I'm usually rubbing them while saying "fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkk" out loud to myself.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2018)

had two major allergy attacks at work this week thanks to the new cleaning crew.  not sure what they are using to clean the bathrooms, but it permeates the area to a distance of at least 100 ft from their carts.  I didn't evacuate soon enough and the throat started tickling/closing.  had 10 minute coughing fit monday as the muscles spasmed.  yesterday almost the same thing.  turned into normal delayed reaction too, eyes water, nose run sneeze.  Told my boss I will be disappearing for 20 minutes every day while they clean the bathroom until something is done.  He did actually contact someone to start the process.  But like all bureaucratic BS it will take awhile.  She will have to talk to boss's boss who then has to talk to HR who then has to talk to state contracting folks since they let the cleaning contract, then they have to talk to the cleaning company and then who knows what will happen.  probably nothing since it is impossible to get a dr note for something you don't know what it is and isn't tested for.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 9, 2018)

The HR lady is thinking about what to do.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2018)

Man, I still have an awful headache.  Totally dehydrated this weekend.  Incredibly humid and already well into the 90's this weekend.  Several hours in the sun hauling dirt/plants, and then weeding the garden beds, followed by welding in the garage which had zero airflow.  It seemed like no matter how much water I drank, my body couldn't keep up.  Had to call it quits yesterday when I felt ready to puke.


----------



## Supe (Jun 6, 2018)

Ugh.  Had a sinus headache at the race two weekends ago.  Fought it, fought it, and then flying home pushed it over the edge.  Settled into my chest, now on antibiotics and cough syrup for bronchitis.  I think this is the longest gap (nearly two years) that I had gone without a sinus/chest infection since starting allergy shots.


----------



## P-E (Jun 11, 2018)

Hope you feel better soon @Supe.  I had a molar out last week and just starting to feel 'normal'.  Haven't had a beer in over a week.


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2018)

Sinuses seem to have cleared, but the stuff in my chest doesn't feel like its loosened up.  Have I think 4 or 5 more days on the antibiotics, so fingers crossed.  Otherwise, it will be prednisone time again 

Hope you feel better.  I know how hard withdrawal can be.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2018)

Probably TMI, but today is the first day in nearly a week that I can walk without it hurting.  I woke up last Monday or Tuesday with a burning on the inside of my thigh (chub rub territory).  There was a spot with a raised center, red and swollen.  Next day, the swollen area was about golf ball size (half surface, half under).  A week of ointments, compresses, etc., and its finally almost back to normal.  About 99% positive it was some sort of spider/insect bite.  Thankfully it's down to basically a dry patch of skin about the size of a dime now, but any time legs, underwear, etc. would rub against it, it would burn like bad sunburn.


----------



## Szar (Jul 3, 2018)

Supe said:


> Probably TMI, but today is the first day in nearly a week that I can walk without it hurting.  I woke up last Monday or Tuesday with a burning on the inside of my thigh (chub rub territory).  There was a spot with a raised center, red and swollen.  Next day, the swollen area was about golf ball size (half surface, half under).  A week of ointments, compresses, etc., and its finally almost back to normal.  About 99% positive it was some sort of spider/insect bite.  Thankfully it's down to basically a dry patch of skin about the size of a dime now, but any time legs, underwear, etc. would rub against it, it would burn like bad sunburn.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 3, 2018)

"Oh no, not again!"


----------



## P-E (Jul 3, 2018)

Supe said:


> Probably TMI, but today is the first day in nearly a week that I can walk without it hurting.  I woke up last Monday or Tuesday with a burning on the inside of my thigh (chub rub territory).  There was a spot with a raised center, red and swollen.  Next day, the swollen area was about golf ball size (half surface, half under).  A week of ointments, compresses, etc., and its finally almost back to normal.  About 99% positive it was some sort of spider/insect bite.  Thankfully it's down to basically a dry patch of skin about the size of a dime now, but any time legs, underwear, etc. would rub against it, it would burn like bad sunburn.


Yikes. Insect bites can be nasty  

 I got bitten by some terrible wasp a couple years ago doing yard work.  It hurt so bad I thought I hit my leg with the string trimmer.    Still have a round 3/8" scar on my shin.   Hurt for days.


----------



## Supe (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm just glad it went away without antibiotics or *gulp* LANCING.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2018)

Ugh.  I suspected my antibiotics hadn't been enough to kill off my sinus infection, but the prednisone I was on for my shoulder was masking its return.  Now that the prednisone's done, it's hit me full force.  Popped some sudafed to try to open things up/dry it out, but figure I'll be back at the doctors again tomorrow for a different/stronger antibiotic.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2018)

blah so tired of watching troll hunters with snickette.  GOt called around lunchtime that she puked and needed to get picked up.  She has puked once more since I picked her up.  6 kids were appparently out yesterday.  weird short lived bug, no fever, just an intense headache right before tossing their cookies then ok until the next headache.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 20, 2018)

Sick of every single family practitioner I see switching to "concierge" care...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Sick of every single family practitioner I see switching to "concierge" care...


what does that even mean?  I am having to worry about our FP Dr dropping insurance companies.  a good deal of the plans they accept are in the middle of negotiations, the 10-15 yr rate contracts are up and the insurance companies aren't even adjusting for inflation on what they will reimburse.  Had to made the decision to change insurance or providers in May for a decision that wouldn't be final until September but that would be outside of my benefit choice period and not a qualifying event to change mid year.

our dr practice has or will likely stop accepting 3 major insurances this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2018)

My brother-in-law and his wife both do concierge medicine, from what I understand they basically cater to wealthy people in Florida who do not have insurance and basically pay cash for their services, they basically make house calls


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> blah so tired of watching troll hunters with snickette.  GOt called around lunchtime that she puked and needed to get picked up.  She has puked once more since I picked her up.  6 kids were appparently out yesterday.  weird short lived bug, no fever, just an intense headache right before tossing their cookies then ok until the next headache.


Switch to just Trolls. That's a good one. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 20, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Switch to just Trolls. That's a good one. :thumbs:


I got this feeling, inside my bones


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2018)

So doc put me on a new antibiotic, and apparently, it's a doozy.  It's definitely working, but allow me to quote straight from the bottle: *"Diarrhea may occur weeks to months after taking drug."*

Presently, I have no reason to doubt this.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2018)

mr snick has to take super strong antibotics when his diverticilitis kicks in.  probiotic pills with a million + count  start a couple days before your last dose of meds.  He swears by this it gets his system back on track sooner.


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick has to take super strong antibotics when his diverticilitis kicks in.  probiotic pills with a million + count  start a couple days before your last dose of meds.  He swears by this it gets his system back on track sooner.


Any recommendations on brand?  I'm on so many meds even without the antibiotics, my stomach is always out of whack.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2018)

i'll look a the box tonight and let you know.  we keep a stash in the house, as he has flare ups at least twice a year.  he has tried the live culture pills (refridgerated) and the ones he now uses and likes the boxed brand.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2018)

A truckload of Activia spoon fed into my mouth by JLC couldn't help with this stuff.

From what I read, it binds to iron, so it can also give you red velvet cake turds!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 23, 2018)

Just make sure that you don't have corn. Apparently, those two don't mix. Amiright, @engineergurl?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 23, 2018)

Oooooooooor... eat nothing but corn and have just a horrorshow reason to go home for the day.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Natures way fortify extra strength probiotic  50 billion

data:image/webp;base64,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


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2018)

Supe said:


> So doc put me on a new antibiotic, and apparently, it's a doozy.  It's definitely working, but allow me to quote straight from the bottle: *"Diarrhea may occur weeks to months after taking drug."*
> 
> Presently, I have no reason to doubt this.


Well given the track record of stories from your place of employment, the restroom "damage" shouldn't be anything out of the ordinary. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2018)

Definitely not.  Thankfully, the handicap stall has adequate leg room for a full on Dumb and Dumber style leg extension.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 25, 2018)

Supe said:


> Definitely not.  Thankfully, the handicap stall has adequate leg room for a full on Dumb and Dumber style leg extension.


As if you need that much room to extend your legs all the way.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> As if you need that much room to extend your legs all the way.


Standard stall just barely hits my toes!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 26, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> Just make sure that you don't have corn. Apparently, those two don't mix. Amiright, @engineergurl?




Quite right!


----------



## Violator (Jul 31, 2018)

say what now?


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2018)

Has anyone ever gotten their deviated septum fixed?? I have surgery Thursday to get mine straightened out. My doctor is absolutely brilliant (shout out to GWU hospital) and said I should be fine by Monday.. but I’m still a little nervous about it


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Has anyone ever gotten their deviated septum fixed?? I have surgery Thursday to get mine straightened out. My doctor is absolutely brilliant (shout out to GWU hospital) and said I should be fine by Monday.. but I’m still a little nervous about it


My sister had it done.  She said the absolute worst part was getting the gauze/packing removed.  In her case a chunk of it broke off, and started rotting in her nose!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 18, 2018)

I had deviated septum surgery done 23 years ago (holy sh*t).  Even though my breathing improved drastically, it trailed off again and long term only kept maybe a 50% gain (?).  I'm sure the procedure has changed since then, though.  With that said, in MY procedure the worst part was... &lt;only click the spoiler if you reeeeeaaaaaalllly want to know&gt;

 



Spoiler



the debridement appointment a week or so after the surgery.  My mom knew what it was, I didn't, and I didn't ask because what could be worse on a follow-up appointment after that surgery, right?  They basically took a pair of needle nose pliers, stuck it into my nostril, pushed / pulled / twisted, and ripped out the scar tissue until it was all gone.  I could _feel_ and *hear* every *crunch* going on up there.  Tears were rolling down my face it hurt so much.  After that, I blew my nose and some bloody worms came out.  Then I hopped on the wheelchair, got to the car, and mom bought me a super size chocolate milkshake from McD's on the way home.  I'll never forget that feeling of unrestricted air through my nose.  It was beyond awesome.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 19, 2018)

well you guys have really amped me up for it.  

i have heard that taking out the dressing is the worst part, but that discomfort can supposedly be avoided if you huff saline spray like f-ing crazy. my mom got the same procedure done a couple months ago was neurotic with using the spray and then had the dressing removed with no discomfort at all. 

i had my tonsils out when i was 21 and that required a TERRIBLE 15 day recovery. I would wake up with pieces of my throat (or something?) on my pillow, blood in my mouth, and the percocet syrup worked for maybe 10 mins and then i'd start crying again. fingers crossed it isn't worse than that.

 i'm so excited to breathe better though OMG.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

My bruises are hurting today. Also think I have some additional bruising around my right ankle, and weird soreness in my shoulders, left one in particular. I wish I could have seen my crash in slow motion, to see what parts of me were hit by what and how.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 19, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> I had deviated septum surgery done 23 years ago (holy sh*t).  Even though my breathing improved drastically, it trailed off again and long term only kept maybe a 50% gain (?).  I'm sure the procedure has changed since then, though.  With that said, in MY procedure the worst part was... &lt;only click the spoiler if you reeeeeaaaaaalllly want to know&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uke:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> My bruises are hurting today. Also think I have some additional bruising around my right ankle, and weird soreness in my shoulders, left one in particular. I wish I could have seen my crash in slow motion, to see what parts of me where hit by what and how.


I volunteer to bring out my high speed camera and film it for you if you volunteer to get doored into a bus again.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I volunteer to bring out my high speed camera and film it for you if you volunteer to get doored into a bus again.


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 19, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> My bruises are hurting today. Also think I have some additional bruising around my right ankle, and weird soreness in my shoulders, left one in particular. I wish I could have seen my crash in slow motion, to see what parts of me where hit by what and how.


Glad you are ok!


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 20, 2018)

Survived surgery. I think I had a dream with football in it because I woke up and immediately asked the nurses about different nfl teams.

They didn’t stuff my nose with anything!! So my follow up is just to make sure everything healed ok. Thumbs up.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 20, 2018)

Update: my nose bleeds like a faucet if I’m not lying down and the Tylenol/codeine mix is doing nothing. SOS


----------



## User1 (Sep 20, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Update: my nose bleeds like a faucet if I’m not lying down and the Tylenol/codeine mix is doing nothing. S﻿OS


maybe that's why they stuff gauze up your nose? what's your remedy? lay down forever? invite colts players for the assist?


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have gauze attached to my nose kind of like the way a horse has a feed bag on its mouth? There’s an elastic going around the backs of my ears to keep it in place.

There is also some gauze in my nose but it dissolves on its own over time


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

Still haven’t slept. Have a ice pack on top of my head and am counting the minutes until I can take more Tylenol. Terrified of possibly sneezing.  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

Also my teeth are killing me holy shit. So strange.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 21, 2018)

With the stories posted here, I am now 100% convinced I'll never have my deviated septum fixed.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2018)

Hopefully you were/are able to get some rest, vee!


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 21, 2018)

Fell asleep at 6am. Woke up at 1pm. Hot mess. 

@mudpuppy in a few days / weeks I’m sure I’ll be saying it’s amazing!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Also my teeth are killing me holy shit. So strange.


The roots/nerve endings of your teeth go up into your sinuses.  I had a really bad toothache I went to the dentist for a few weeks ago and he couldn't find anything.  Asked if I had been having sinus problems lately.  Sure enough...

So, the second we stepped off the cruise boat last week, Junior puked.  She puked several more times over the course of 6 hours, fell asleep, woke up totally fine.  I was not so lucky.  Thursday I caught the worst stomach bug I ever had.  I puked twice an hour, every hour, out both ends, from 5 am to 4 pm.  The butt pukes lasted another day and a half.  I have NEVER puked so violently in my life, and now have a Clockwork Orange style aversion to chicken soup as the result of it.  Then, as that was all winding down, I've come down with the cold and a suspected sinus infection which Mrs. Supe came down with the last day on board.

I think I'm done with cruises for a while.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 24, 2018)

Supe said:


> The roots/nerve endings of your teeth go up into your sinuses.  I had a really bad toothache I went to the dentist for a few weeks ago and he couldn't find anything.  Asked if I had been having sinus problems lately.  Sure enough...
> 
> So, the second we stepped off the cruise boat last week, Junior puked.  She puked several more times over the course of 6 hours, fell asleep, woke up totally fine.  I was not so lucky.  Thursday I caught the worst stomach bug I ever had.  I puked twice an hour, every hour, out both ends, from 5 am to 4 pm.  The butt pukes lasted another day and a half.  I have NEVER puked so violently in my life, and now have a Clockwork Orange style aversion to chicken soup as the result of it.  Then, as that was all winding down, I've come down with the cold and a suspected sinus infection which Mrs. Supe came down with the last day on board.
> 
> I think I'm done with cruises for a while.


Sorry to hear, hope you feel better.

Gotta say though, this is exactly why I resist every time my wife mentions cruises.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

I went along with it because we had zero issues with Alaska, but there were definitely more kids/families on this one.  Mrs. Supe's friend caught something and spent a whole day puking on the boat (which she didn't tell me about until later), and Junior was escorting her daughter around everywhere the entire time, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2018)

Seems like Fall was always the worst time of the year for sick kids - they all get sick and share germs when they get back to school and then it keeps compounding. Sorry that it spilled over into your vacay!

I just want to go somewhere with white beaches where people will bring me alchohal all day


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

St. Maarten had the only tolerable white beaches where someone would bring you drinks (after you paid for a beach chair).  Grand Turk would bring you drinks, but the beaches were crowded AF and there was horse shit everywhere.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 25, 2018)

back at work today. had my follow up with my ENT yesterday - 0 pain but A LOT OF unpleasantness. They numbed the hell out of my nose and stuck a very long skinny vacuum up it to suck out whatever was left of the gauze that was supposed to dissolve. again, no pain, but weird pressure and made me v nauseous. 

getting by on just tylenol now to deal with discomfort.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 25, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> back at work today. had my follow up with my ENT yesterday - 0 pain but A LOT OF unpleasantness. They numbed the hell out of my nose and stuck a very long skinny vacuum up it to suck out whatever was left of the gauze that was supposed to dissolve. again, no pain, but weird pressure and made me v nauseous.
> 
> getting by on just tylenol now to deal with discomfort.


0 pain is always a good thing.  How's the breathing/sinuses?  Is it worth it?  I should have something done there too.  I'm too chicken to even have someone look at it.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

Hope it works out well for you.  My sister said the surgery didn't do shit for her.  A good friend on the other hand said he would undergo the pain and suffering again in a heartbeat, and that he now knows what its like to breathe.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

Immediately when i woke up from the surgery, I was like omg I can breathe!! That feeling has since gone away and my dr. Said to expect that due to swelling/healing. I don’t think I’ll feel the true impact for another couple of weeks. I’m still bleeding out of my nose pretty regularly so stuff is nowhere near as healed as it could be. Really hope I get to that immediate post-surgery feeling though


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

@MA_PE you should find a good ENT in the nearest city near you. My mom got hers done a couple of months ago in a rural area and had a way different, more unpleasant surgery than I did. 

Great way to get off work for a week lol while improving your quality life!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks. 

I live near Boston so good medical around here.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2018)

Whew just found out my septoplasty cost $17k. Paid $0. Thank you health insurance god damn


----------



## User1 (Sep 27, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Whew just found out my septoplasty cost $17k. Paid $0. Thank you health insurance god damn


I would have to pay 3k


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 27, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I would have to pay 3k


I should mention that I picked a new insurance plan this year because I anticipated getting this surgery. It’s a higher monthly payment than my old one but it was best for someone planning on getting a big procedure done. Also was the plan that had a $0 copay in the ER which has [unfortunately] come in handy twice since switching.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 27, 2018)

I won’t miss my salary but I will miss my benefits whenever I leave the government.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 27, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I won’t miss my salary but I will miss my benefits whenever I leave the government.


I only worked for a state government for 9 months (first job out of school), and I think I will miss those benefits for the rest of my life...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 1, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I would have to pay 3k


4k here


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 1, 2018)

that's insane! 

i still can't breathe for shit. tooth pain comes and go too. currently feel like i'm teething and wish i had a chew toy.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

woke up and felt like i got punched in the nose. turns out I might have a sinus infection. doctor wants me to ride it out for a few more days but wants a follow up Friday. ffffmllllllll going to get nose fucked by all these long skinny metal parts again


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2018)

@vee043324, oh no! Why can't they just give your the antibiotics so you don't have to suffer more?

I mean, I know, doctors want to make sure it's a sinus infection and not just a passing cold or something of the like. But ugh, I'm sorry you're going through this!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

yeah i think they're hesitant to give out antibiotics if it's not necessary. there is a good chance that everything is fine, but the swelling is bad right now and causing the pain. but ughhhhhh don't want the skinny metal things up my nose anymore it's traumatic


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 11, 2018)

Woke up to what I thought was a v v v rogue nose hair (or something??) making me sneeze repeatedly. No. It’s a stitch. A stitch has unraveled and is now poking out of my nose. I tried pulling it and it’s anchored to something very very very deep in my nose. Help. (I’ve already called my dr and am waiting for a call back)


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2018)

Tie it to a door knob and slam the door closed?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 11, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Tie it to a door knob and slam the door closed?


omg almost just vommed at my desk thinking about that.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2018)

See?  There are bigger things to worry about, amirite?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 12, 2018)

cut the rogue stitch myself this morning. it's still long but no longer poking out of my nose.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 12, 2018)

Try being a dude... with a few hundred of those things... that have to get trimmed every week...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ugh...snickette has been fighting something since last week.  Random fever spikes last week for a few days than back to normal.  Then Bam, tummy ache all weekend then threw up last night a couple times before bed.  No fever.  no heaving since after eating some cereal for breakfast.  fingers crossed she ate a little for lunch today and still good.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2018)

There's definitely something going around.  Half the people here have the trots, and Mrs. Supe and I have both been fighting off the crud for over a week.


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2018)

Sinuses and throat are terrible today, started early last night.  Even worse - I bought what I thought was citrus tea at the machine this morning, and it turned out to be chai, which in my opinion, tastes like a combination of scrote and the milk from a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch that's been sitting on the counter all day.


----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2018)

Damnit!  Full blown sinus infection.  Couldn't breathe through nose, so had to sleep without the CPAP and feel MISERABLE today.  Calling at 8 to see if my doc can get me in and started in antibiotics.  It's like clockwork every year, always seem to get it the week before x-mas.


----------



## ruggercsc (Dec 19, 2018)

I was on a plane a week ago when "it" hit.  Both ends.  Spent the enitre trip in two different bathrooms.  Luckily it was:


A short flight

a smooth flight

1/3 full

large plane with lots of bathrooms

Got home and stayed in bed for two days and was as good as new as my "ends" recovered for the extra exertion required.

Getting sick on a plane is not recommended.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2019)

Tis the season.

Mini-Kevo puked several times last night. After cleaning it all up and Mrs Kevo consoling the kid, we finally got to bed.

Mini-Kevo is home sick today (but says that she is ok), and Mrs Kevo said that she doesn't feel so good but still went to work. I'm thinking that norovirus is at the house.

Fingers crossed, I'm just fine. All I can say is wash your hands!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> I'm thinking that norovirus is at the house.


Someone call Mrs. @Supe!!! hmy:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2019)

now I totally understand why allergy suffers love arizona.  my sinus/ear issues cleared up within 24hr of getting there and returned within 24hr of returning home.


----------



## User1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> 4k here


Thanks to the new year, I'm up to 4k now. Woo.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2019)

Day 1 of no anti-inflammatory meds leading up to surgery.  Everyone at work better be on high alert for a kinder, gentler Supe...


----------



## User1 (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm tired AF does that count to be in here? I'm almost delerious and I've only been awake for 3.25 hours.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 10, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I'm tired AF does that count to be in here? I'm almost delerious and I've only been awake for 3.25 hours.


And now try doing that with kids... :thumbs:


----------



## User1 (Jan 10, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> And now try doing that wit﻿h kids... :thumbs:


there's a reason I haven't


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Makes drinking they much more fun though


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 15, 2019)

BOOO caught whatever cold has been going around


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2019)

Still feeling like shit today.  Junior had her BFF over Friday night, who of course woke up sick at our house Saturday morning.  Mid-day Sunday I started feeling nauseous and shitty, and had a fever on and off until yesterday morning - one of those awesome "sweat through your PJ's and bed sheets" kind of fevers.  Needless to say, I had even less motivation to come in today than usual, and that's tough to do.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2019)

Was invited out to eat at "Bad Daddy's" burger place the other night for the neighbor's kid's birthday.  Didn't want to go, but Mrs. Supe made me trudge along.  Based on what my guts had been doing the past two days, they probably should change the name to "Salmonella Sister's".  Turns out at least half a dozen of us were nauseous/sick after eating there.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2019)

I think they originated out here in Denver- we used to really like the one near us but it went severely downhill after about a year- sucks cause the bad daddy amber ale is pretty good and there “2 limit” margaritas are also excellent but something happened with there food and overall staff...


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2019)

Their staff was hot garbage.  They got a drink order wrong, and waaaay undercooked someone's burger who ordered it medium, and the waitress proceeded to come back and explain why she was wrong...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2019)

A medium should be fairly pink but not bloody- I think most restaurants over cook a medium


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2019)

Her's was a step above mooing, closer to rare than medium.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2019)

But it sucks there quality has gone down so much, i think when they first opened they had brought in a staff of people who just go around and open restaurants - so the first 6 months we were really digging it - and then it severely dropped off - we don't go anymore at all.  Also they seem to put them on the edge of the "tracks" and the last few times we went the customers were more annoying than the staff.. (drunk and loud mainly)


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 5, 2019)

me so stuffy/cough-y/mad pressure in my head yo.


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> me so stuffy/cough-y/mad pressure in my head yo.


Mrs. Supe is sick - congested and hacking.  I'm gonna be PISSED if I get sick too.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> me so stuffy/cough-y/mad pressure in my head yo.


Seasonal allergies? I get them really bad every change of season.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Seasonal allergies? I get them really bad every change of season.


It seems more like a cold than seasonal allergies, though it might have something to do with the change of seasons (even though the season isn't really changing here right now). I don't typically get any real noticeable seasonal allergies. which is what makes me suspicious of it being a head cold.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2019)

Around here, there was definitely some crud floating around.  Mrs. Supe was sick, all her neighbor friends were sick, my massage therapist was sick, and all looked/sounded the same.  I could feel some nasal drip coming on and nose sprayed the hell out of myself - think I managed to avoid it.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 9, 2019)

For the better part of my life I never had allergy problems.  As I get older the seasonal allergies symptoms are brutal.  Congestion stuffiness and eye burning.  It sux


----------



## User1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Mrs. Supe is sick - congested and hacking.  I'm gonna be PISSED if I get sick too.


the luxury of living alone - less time exposed to everyone else's germs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> For the better part of my life I never had allergy problems.  As I get older the seasonal allergies symptoms are brutal.  Congestion stuffiness and eye burning.  It sux


I’ve had them since as long as I can remember. I don’t mind the itchy eyes, scratchy throat or most of the other symptoms most of the time, but I can’t stand the congestion. Can’t sleep when only one nostril (maximum) works.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2019)

For those of you with chronic/horrible seasonal allergies, I cannot recommend immunotherapy/allergy shots enough.  They were life changing for me.  I have not been back to the ER since starting them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> For those of you with chronic/horrible seasonal allergies, I cannot recommend immunotherapy/allergy shots enough.  They were life changing for me.  I have not been back to the ER since starting them.


My FIL did these and he swears by them too. It’s certainly on my to-do list.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 9, 2019)

My brother did allergy shots when we were growing up, because he had a lot of allergies to things from the environment, to eggs and fish, to cats... They definitely helped the environmental allergies a lot! And lucky for him, he outgrew the food allergies as he got older, too.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> And lucky for him, he outgrew the food allergies as he got older, too.


I've gone the opposite route.  Was allergic to nothing as a kid - as I get older, allergic to most fruits with a skin, mild allergy to various nuts, horrible pomegranate allergy, etc.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2019)

had site assessments at local fire stations yesterday. super excited. planned on looking extra cute. 

had death settle upon me. was in actuality a ghost pale face, clammy and exhausted and definitely not my normal charming self. I feel like I let myself down. Feeling miserable but non infectious today.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh. Flu got me before I could get my annual (required) flu shot. First actual case of flu in well over 10 years for me (updated flu shot in September of each of those years until now). Lost a weekend and 3 days of work (good videogaming though).

Sucks - almost the full range of possible symptoms, including intestinal involvement (yuck). Super contagious, too. My son brought it home from high school, and the rest of us had it within 48 hours.


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2019)

Dleg said:


> Ugh. Flu got me before I could get my annual (required) flu shot. First actual case of flu in well over 10 years for me (updated flu shot in September of each of those years until now). Lost a weekend and 3 days of work (good videogaming though).
> 
> Sucks - almost the full range of possible symptoms, including intestinal involvement (yuck). Super contagious, too. My son brought it home from high school, and the rest of us had it within 48 hours.


Sounds like the perfect time to try for some of those alternate Witcher 3 endings!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> Sounds like the perfect time to try for some of those alternate Witcher 3 endings!


Check the video game thread


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

sorry man but also thanks for the reminder! will do this tomorrow!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2019)

Damn this "flu" really wiped me out. About a full week with overt symptoms, but now, 10 days on, I am still feeling fatigued and just overall like shit. I guess the good news is I lost a few pounds!

I put flu in quotes because there are a few others I know who had it and got tested, and it was negative for influenza virus. So who knows what the heck it was, but it suuuucked.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2019)

Stomach bug going around at our house. Our oldest has probably thrown up once every hour since about 4am.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2019)

Spent the Friday after Thanksgiving either sleeping or sh*tting my brains out.  No vomit so, lucky me?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

CBD oil!


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2019)

Can't stand this f*cking sciatica anymore.  Woke up at 4 am, felt like my lower back and hip were getting struck by lightning.  I'll be sitting/laying doing nothing, and then WHAM, seeing stars for a few seconds.  Need to go get checked out to rule out anything more serious than bulging/herniated disc.  As much as I hate to say it, I really need to start doing yoga a few times a week.


----------



## User1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Can't stand this f*cking sciatica anymore.  Woke up at 4 am, felt like my lower back and hip were getting struck by lightning.  I'll be sitting/laying doing nothing, and then WHAM, seeing stars for a few seconds.  Need to go get checked out to rule out anything more serious than bulging/herniated disc.  As much as I hate to say it, I really need to start doing yoga a few times a week.


at least the stretching. you sure it's sciatica and not piriformis


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> Can't stand this f*cking sciatica anymore.  Woke up at 4 am, felt like my lower back and hip were getting struck by lightning.  I'll be sitting/laying doing nothing, and then WHAM, seeing stars for a few seconds.  Need to go get checked out to rule out anything more serious than bulging/herniated disc.  As much as I hate to say it, I really need to start doing yoga a few times a week.


I had that issue a year back, physio therapy helped a lot. Also when it acts up again, I just do those suggested exercises and it helps a lot.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 10, 2019)

NikR Jr., Mrs, and I all have stomach flu. So I guess its kind of a staycation.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> Can't stand this f*cking sciatica anymore.  Woke up at 4 am, felt like my lower back and hip were getting struck by lightning.  I'll be sitting/laying doing nothing, and then WHAM, seeing stars for a few seconds.  Need to go get checked out to rule out anything more serious than bulging/herniated disc.  As much as I hate to say it, I really need to start doing yoga a few times a week.






NikR_PE said:


> I had that issue a year back, physio therapy helped a lot. Also when it acts up again, I just do those suggested exercises and it helps a lot.


I feel your pain, Supe. I had sciatica a few years ago, and it was exactly as you describe. Excruciating. I found that yoga, specific stretches, chiropractor visits, and an inversion table were the best remedies for me.


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> at least the stretching. you sure it's sciatica and not piriformis


Yes.  I have my piriformis worked on quite a bit because it is perpetually tight, and it's offering no relief.  My massage therapist is pretty confident its a disc issue based on what she's done with no improvement.  I just wish it flared up earlier in the year so it would have been covered under my out of pocket max!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jan 13, 2020)

home with a sick little one. 

flu

strep throat

every germ that ever existed...like what did she do? lick a door handle?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2020)

I remember those days and do not miss them!


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 13, 2020)

Our little one got sick a few days ago, and now the Mrs and I are sick as well. Sore throats and whatnot.


----------



## Violator (Jan 16, 2020)

Could be worse!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 20, 2020)

Went skiing on Saturday. First run, caught an edge, yard saled right under the lift. Left shoulder separated, and had to hit it back into place. Skiied down to one of the restaurants, and had patrol check it out. I had full range of motion, pain level was at about a 4/10, and there was not structural damage, so I signed a release and they said to take it easy, ice it, and if the pain got worse to go see the doc. Skiied the rest of the day on easy groomers, and promptly ended Dry-uary that night. The pain is manageable with ibuprofen, and the swelling isn't too bad, but I'll still take it easy for a week or two.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2020)

damn, hope it heals up! and I hope that February skiing is better than January


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

X rays show collapsed disc between L5 and S1.  Muscle relaxers to stop the spasms, hydrocodone for the pain, and prednisone to help with the inflammation.  I passed the f*ck out at 6:30 yesterday, awoken only by the sound of one of the dogs barfing this morning.  My body is tilting back and forth between passing out and continual tremors from the steroids.  My brain feels like its on another planet right now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2020)

Left work early on Thursday feeling like crap, Dr.'s Friday morning.  On antibiotics for another massive sinus infection which has now made its way into my chest.  Feel awful.

Also got a pair of abrasion burns on my ankles from a piece of gym equipment?  I never knew something so stupid could hurt so bad.  If I brush up against something or even just stand up, it feels like someone is putting a hot brand to the side of my legs.  I guess if its deep enough, it exposes the nerves while it heals.  Ugh.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2020)

about to do my 1st ever video doc visit - got some knee pain from trying to "run while fat" that just hasnt gone away over the last few months- hoping to get some stronger anti inflammatory meds or something - well see how this goes - I could get used to not going to the doctors office for stuff like this..


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> about to do my 1st ever video doc visit - got some knee pain from trying to "run while fat" that just hasnt gone away over the last few months- hoping to get some stronger anti inflammatory meds or something - well see how this goes - I could get used to not going to the doctors office for stuff like this..


My allergist appointment took 5 minutes, it was sweet!


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2020)

yeah I could get used to this, took 45 minutes but that was mostly because the doc was from Atlanta so we were _singing songs about the south land...._


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so we were _singing songs about the south land...._


Man, he must be bored as f*ck


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2020)

It was funny  I guess they are working from home too, his kids kept running in and out of his office..

Its weird to talk to someone who knows where "The Big Chicken" is...


----------



## kevo_55 (May 6, 2020)

I don't know how they can do a physical via a video appointment.

I'm waiting until things aren't crazy about the beer flu anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2020)

It’s like sexting - grab your left testicle, turn your head and cough....


----------



## Supe (Jul 13, 2020)

Man, I just cannot get my chest and sinuses cleared up.  They've been horrible ever since that dust storm came through.  Sudafed helps with the pressure, but it keeps coming back!


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

STILL can't shake this cough.  Allergist appt. tomorrow morning.  Been really tight/tough to breath last two days, and now I can feel it settle in.  Hoping they get me on a steroid or something ASAP, as I'll be scared to death if this turns into pneumonia right now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 22, 2020)

Supe said:


> STILL can't shake this cough.  Allergist appt. tomorrow morning.  Been really tight/tough to breath last two days, and now I can feel it settle in.  Hoping they get me on a steroid or something ASAP, as I'll be scared to death if this turns into pneumonia right now.


Are you sure it's not the Rona?


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Are you sure it's not the Rona?


Pretty sure.  No fever (been checking daily), feel fine otherwise, somewhat controlled with Benadryl, etc.  If they want me to get tested, I won't say no, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2020)

can you taste your food?


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2020)

Yep, smell/taste is normal, no aches/pains, just sinus/ear congestion and the cough.  It calms down when I go outside into the hot and humid air, and gets worse when I stay inside where it's cool and dry, which can also be triggering it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2020)

I knew I was in trouble the moment the ash plume erupted.  Serves me right for trying to help with clearing the underbrush.  We have a several dead/termite invested trees along the back property line, but the undergrowth was too thick to access the trees.  Spent a some time tending the burn pile for all the saplings and brush, I got a face full of soot and ash when one of the kiddos tossed a larger chunk into the fire and the wind gusted at exactly the wrong moment.  Sneezing like crazy this morning.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2020)

It's that time of year again!  My damned left ear won't stay unplugged.  I haven't been able to hear shit for three days!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2020)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2020)

What?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2021)

The allergy attack from last week has made its way to the ears. Pain!!


----------



## Supe (Apr 25, 2022)

I have had this lingering nausea for about two weeks now that just won't seem to go away. Tested negative for COVID just to make sure. Has to be either this stomach virus that's been going around, or my esophageal check valve acting up again. Haven't puked yet, but sure came close the other night.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2022)

There is something in the office air today that is driving my eyes nuts, which in turn makes my nose go crazy. I went out for lunch today and everything started feeling better, back at the desk and everything is flaring up again. 

more people here in the office than last Monday. someone must be wearing a cologne or perfume that I'm allergic to


----------

